# Cleveland Style at the Gate #2



## hankster

A new season, a new thread... carry on!

If you are looking for the previous discussion it's at http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=30473


----------



## rayhuang

You guys let Joneser win Mod 12th?? We'll never hear the end of how good he is now!! GEEEZ!!!

So did Hermann run the Pro4 all night? because if he did he was REALLY fast with it.

I guess I just SUCK!!!

Ray


----------



## chicky03

rayhuang said:


> You guys let Joneser win Mod 12th?? We'll never hear the end of how good he is now!! GEEEZ!!!
> 
> So did Hermann run the Pro4 all night? because if he did he was REALLY fast with it.
> 
> I guess I just SUCK!!!
> 
> Ray


Joneser ran very well in 1/12 tonight. The last qual and main I had motors problems but for the most part my 1/12 was flawless. In the last qual I was on a 39 8:06 until the motor quit.

I hate to break the news to you Ray but Jimmy ran the pro 4 all night. It ran awsome.

Paul


----------



## joneser

Ray....nothing further will be said....I had a little fun while I was there but I won because I was clean and had run time. I should have broke 36 in the last two heats but had a few issues early on in the main. I am driving well right now.....I would love to see what it would be like with everyone running a 19 turn like I am. I do have a perfectly clear picture of my actual standing in 12th scale so I wont be doing any bragging.

Jimmy and the PRO 4 looked great....I drove it after the main and it was nice. fealt good and it was fast. My tc3 was dialed I broke 2 arms 2 knuckles (2 knuckles in 1 heat) and ended up finding out that the servo saver screw had backed out....its no wonder it was undrivable.


----------



## fleetwood

*Jonesr*



joneser said:


> Ray....nothing further will be said....I had a little fun while I was there but I won because I was clean and had run time.
> 
> 
> Eric,
> Awesome dude. That is exactly what it takes to win races. Do not sell yourself short bro. You are becoming a real threat on the race track.............. I am anxious to see you race next season especially if you continue to run all summer.


----------



## fleetwood

joneser said:


> Jimmy and the PRO 4 looked great....I drove it after the main and it was nice. fealt good and it was fast.


I just looked at the lap times from the main and I have "NEVER" seen Jimmy run that consistent. He may have found his car. Only three laps not in the 13 second range. Killer............ Wish I lived a little closer and did not work nights.................


----------



## bean's my hero

Rob,


Just curious, what didn't you like about the car that made you get rid of it?

Jim


----------



## fleetwood

Just parts and am starting to parking lot race. Car was too damn pretty for that

My car was actually very good at multiple tracks. Just was not goot at the Gate. I tried a new set up and we had a light turn out so there was not enough time to make the right changes. I think you would like the car if you decided to run it.

RB


----------



## joneser

Lets not get carried away. Yes, I am driving 12th scale much better but no comparison can be made because those guys are running 10 turns and I am running a 19 turn. I know that if we ran stock tonight, I would be much more competitive but I am not crazy enough to think that I'm there yet. Working with Chicky and running this summer will hopefully pay off. I am learning more every week about seeing and feeling what the car is doing. I now need to learn what to do about it after I know it . A couple more weeks of 19turn and then we may break out the Hara 9 turn.....just need to make sure there is a supply of 12th scale front end parts at the track! One thing I will say for sure....Huang and Medved will be in trouble in stock 12th scale!!! Sorry Ray!


Jimmy looked good last night.....I was ready to sell the car....having second thoughts right now. Parts probably wont be an issue for too long but for the time being, it certainly does suck! The tc3 is a stupid fast car but after having run and built the Xray and the Pro 4, It is depressing to look at the tc3. I love having to replace parts because they are worn out....not broken can't imagine doing that on an Xray or the pro 4. What to do?????


fleetwood said:


> joneser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ray....nothing further will be said....I had a little fun while I was there but I won because I was clean and had run time.
> 
> 
> Eric,
> Awesome dude. That is exactly what it takes to win races. Do not sell yourself short bro. You are becoming a real threat on the race track.............. I am anxious to see you race next season especially if you continue to run all summer.
Click to expand...


----------



## rayhuang

*Congratulations Eric* I am pumped you won and by a smidge over Brian Rice who we all know is FAST!!! 

ON the Pro4-I guess I just have top admit I suck. I too think the car handles well-its looks pretty quick on acceleration to me-but I am running 14.2 and Chicky and JImmy are running 13.3. I am confused  -I mean I know this sounds cocky-but I think I am able to run within 0.2 to 0.3 off of you guys now. Look at the Nats-I ran 12.4 in 12th and 12.8 in Touring -I just dont get it.

I think I am going to go cry now


----------



## joneser

I think we are getting a little crazy with the congrats....win by default is not all that impressive. Congrats for driving better maybe but the "win" was worth a little mouthing off on the stand but that was only in fun and I completely understand the reasons I "won".Brian would have done much better had he used his brain and set up his speedo before the evening got started. He will be much better next time out. 

Pro-4 was good and you have been close to Jimmy and Paul in the past. I am not sure why this would be so different. I do know that when I drove the Pro-4 after jimmy set it up, it was the most drivable car Jimmy has ever had. Normally if you take his controller and car you think....my god...how is this piece of crap beating me this bad!!! Car has some potential. It seems like a tc3 with all the right things done to it. Parts are and issue right now but that cant be the case forever. I am just going crazy.....I was going to sell it but my speedo was causing me some issues with it and its much better now. Then there is my love of the XRAY.....still think its the best all around car out there....lastly there is the TC3....FAST piece of CRAP!



rayhuang said:


> *Congratulations Eric* I am pumped you won and by a smidge over Brian Rice who we all know is FAST!!!
> 
> ON the Pro4-I guess I just have top admit I suck. I too think the car handles well-its looks pretty quick on acceleration to me-but I am running 14.2 and Chicky and JImmy are running 13.3. I am confused  -I mean I know this sounds cocky-but I think I am able to run within 0.2 to 0.3 off of you guys now. Look at the Nats-I ran 12.4 in 12th and 12.8 in Touring -I just dont get it.
> 
> I think I am going to go cry now


----------



## rayhuang

I love the TC3 in that speedy way!!! I spent a hour rebuilding the shocks the other night-smooooth as butter-awaiting my new BMI conversion for it!!

I am confident in the Pro4 still. I just wish I could run it a full night as I am left just wondering and I hate that.

The Xray-well I am getting that tricked out chassis from BMI for it this week too. Batteries WAY forward (think Cyrul), but not staggered and some other mods to make it ideal for the short arms.

But honestly-I am just extremely comptitive (arent we all) and I hate not being anywhere near the ballpark right now.


----------



## rayhuang

*Losi dude XXXS G+*

I asked the man himself-Hodgimoto-about the XXXS and getting it to square up on exit and have ANY on-power steering and he said:

quote:ray-Run 1/A rear link...this will help the car rotate. You can run prosquat....it will give the car more onpower steering. I also like to run the 41t pulley in the front. This helps the car steer everywhere. I then adjust the overdrive by just making my front tires a bit smaller than my rears.

So-you see I was right about the pro-squat!! :lol:

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

How do i put prosquat on my car??? I am running the 41T pulley in the front, and i am running the 1A position. You are having a hard time driving my car. I feel it but not as much as you do, so if you are going to be there this next wednesday for practice, we will run it until we get it perfect. Let me know on saturday or what not. see you then,
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Buddy-its your car-so if you like it you dont have to change it!!! You look really good driving it as is. But I think it would be faster if we did make a few changes. bring your car and all the rear blocks. Was it pushing less on power after taking out some of your throttle EXP?


----------



## losidude44857

It was pushing a little less, but still pushing, so i do want to make those changes, it cant hurt....Are you talking about all of my roll center blocks, or my block that i can choose 0, 2, or 4? Either way i will bring both. 
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

The ones to choose 0, 2 or 4. We will end up putting one of them n the bottom or top set of holes and it might be up-or upside down. We'' make it up as we go along.

LOve, Goetz and I found we could feel a dramatic change in handling from a 1/2mm of pro-squat.


----------



## losidude44857

ok, sounds good.
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

Hmmmm, ya me too I could tell the differance too. What in the world is prosquat anyways? 

Jim


----------



## rayhuang

bean's my hero said:


> Hmmmm, ya me too I could tell the differance too. What in the world is prosquat anyways?
> 
> Jim


You dont need it!! You just drive!!! BTW-please leave the Pro4 at track Sat. please so i can nab the 2 deg block off the back.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Rain-Rain-Rain.....Right now Mentor is calling for Rain Saturday all day, but only 30% and Medina is calling for rain after 6pm-again 30% chance!!!

Lookin like the only thing to do Sat. will be a swap meet!!

Ray


----------



## uspancarchamps

Hey Ray, I got your PM and sent you a reply. My flyer is being passed out in a lot of places so support should grow over the summer


----------



## Micro_Racer

hay guys....with foam tires what does 37 shore mean?....thanks....Mike


----------



## rayhuang

Micro_Racer said:


> hay guys....with foam tires what does 37 shore mean?....thanks....Mike


Its a rating that comes off of a Durometer gauge. It shows the hardness of the tire. Shore and colors (30. 32, 42, Purple BLue, Magenta) assume that all tires of that shore or color are the same Durometer-but often they are quite different if you have an accurate gauge and master a consistent technique to getting the reading.

Gas guys will often durometer alll there tires and make sets as those cars are very sensitive to shore.

I think for us electric guys-we can run Purples all season and not really feel a difference if one sets 37 and anothers 40. Maybe because we use so much traction compound.

Ray


----------



## Micro_Racer

Ray -- Thanks....
one more question -- for the TC3 at the Gate -- are the best tires still Jaco purple and plaid? Or is Jaco dbl pink and dbl pink/orange the way to go?


----------



## losidude44857

Hey Ray, i am bringing my car on wednesday, as well as Goetz is letting me borrow his TC3 to see what i do with it. So what time will you be there so that we can get started with my car as soon as possible?
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> Hey Ray, i am bringing my car on wednesday, as well as Goetz is letting me borrow his TC3 to see what i do with it. So what time will you be there so that we can get started with my car as soon as possible?
> -Buddy


losidude-I have no idea till that day. Remember-when i do come I have Audrey so I spend 25% of the time chasing her down and I try to leave early-ish.

microracer-both are fine. It comes down to what you like best AND tire wear on the dblpinks is higher. Also-if yu tend to run your tires big (2.35 and up-dbl pinks might make your car tipsy or erratic handling-or they just might tear from the side loading. They are pretty soft.


----------



## losidude44857

ok Ray, i may not even work on my car at all if i like the TC3, chris said that i can borrow it for a while, if i end up liking it, and i am faster with it, say goodbye to the losi, but i am gonna try and run it for a few weeks before i decide on what i am gonna do. See you then.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> ok Ray, i may not even work on my car at all if i like the TC3, chris said that i can borrow it for a while, if i end up liking it, and i am faster with it, say goodbye to the losi, but i am gonna try and run it for a few weeks before i decide on what i am gonna do. See you then.
> -Buddy


Well-dont be fooled by its raw rip. You might find over time that yes-its whicked fast-but you can go faster over 5-minutes with the Losi.

Ray


----------



## joneser

Losidude....I will go out on a limb and tell you that you will be faster for 1 lap with the TC3. Virtually everyone that has tried the tc3 goes faster with it. The issue that I have seen is being consistant. I was faster over 5 minutes with my XRay. With Chicky's setup, the TC3 was awesome....but little stuff started happening to the car and it transformed into a POS. A steering rack screw that has been in place for over a year, decided it was time to back out....makes it hard to drive. That is why I hate that car so much...it just falls apart due to wear. 


Eric


----------



## rayhuang

Joneser-what time are you going to be at Gate on Wednesday? If youve got a saddle pack-charge it up before comin to run the Xray of mine. I should be there early. Hopefully I will get the Xray and the Pro4 out on the track before leaving.

Ray


----------



## Roddude65

hello everyone .... in response to a few posts .. and remember this is MY experiences not anyone elses and not ment to get anyone pissed ...

That is why I hate that car so much...it just falls apart due to wear. 
joneser 
Member 

Well-dont be fooled by its raw rip. You might find over time that yes-its whicked fast-but you can go faster over 5-minutes with the Losi.
Ray
rayhuang 
HobbyTalk Pro

in response to these two posts ... I have both cars in question the losi xxxs and the assc tc3 ... both were base models ( racer for the tc3 and the old plastic for the losi ) when I started this hobby two years ago ... I ran both intially and yes the losi can string more laps together in a row more dependably even for a then rookie. But over all in MY opinion the tc3 was always faster ( I have time sheet from two years ago to prove it somewhere ). now I run the TC3 exclusively in racing .. I still have my xxxs in a box here and I can load it drop it on the track and get a good string of consistant laps .. but nothing close to the times I have gotten from the TC3 ... and on the issue of mantainence ... yes ALL cars need to be gone over after every race to make sure that everything is in proper working order ... I have learned that lesson well now that I have a gas car ... so the comment of falling apart due to wear ... wouldnt that be falling apart due to lack of maintainence ... just my thoughts .. I am still running that plastic chassis racer from two years ago ... and aside from dumb driver breakage and old motors .. I have never not finished a race due to parts loosening .. or falling off due to wear ... just my thoughts on the issue ... thanks for the time .. and have fun racing ...

E
:dude:


----------



## fleetwood

Just stopping in to say "HEY" to the Cleveland crowd..........


RB Love


----------



## joneser

I appreciate your comments on the upkeep of my car but that does not account for the knuckles that consistantly come loose and need to be replaced because they strip out from the ball stud threads. Put a brand new tc3 together and run it fro 1 or 2 race weekends and see how much slop you have in it. I am certainly not a spectacular driver but I dont hit much and certainly dont break much at all. I very rarely DNF. This week was the exception due to the steering rack screw. I take care of my equipment and spend big bucks on this hobby and that is exactly why I make those comments on the TC3. I built and ran an Xray....and never broke an arm, bent a hingpin or replaced 1 part that was not broken. Other than a freak run in with a mod car at full speed, I only broke a couple of steering knuckles and like everyone, a number of C-hubs. When I broke a knuckle, I bought 1 knuckle for 3.25....and did not have to buy front and rears for 12.00. When I built the car....i did not have to use a dremel or a knife....which are the most important tools when building the TC3. I promise you my car does not fall apart out of neglect. I keep my cars clean and replace anything that has slop....which sometimes means replacing every part on the tc3. Having a screw back out that had been in place for more than a year is a little odd. Not sure why it decided to do it now. Yes, the TC3 is probably the fastest car out there. It also has the most people running it. If you gave Xrays to the top stock and mod guys out there, they would be as fast as they are today with a little experimenting. All you have to do is look the last few big races....indoor champs, snowbirds, carpet nats. So, I will stick with my comments. For a new racer, they will go faster with a TC3 for a lap or two....for 5 minutes it will probably equal out....they need to decide what they feel better with. In the long run the TC3 will probably be the car that they go fast with.....one reason being they can get the hot set up real easy....no work on their part. Just dont get speed confused with quality. The TC3 is a BOS compared to an Xray.....all you would need to do is open the box and build for 1 hour and you would agree. I use Xray as an example because I have not built a losi touring car. And one more thing to add, I do a good job of maintaining my cars....but also have one of the best stock tourers in the US that helps me out a great deal....my car wearing out has nothing to do with neglect or from abuse!



Roddude65 said:


> hello everyone .... in response to a few posts .. and remember this is MY experiences not anyone elses and not ment to get anyone pissed ...
> 
> That is why I hate that car so much...it just falls apart due to wear.
> joneser
> Member
> 
> Well-dont be fooled by its raw rip. You might find over time that yes-its whicked fast-but you can go faster over 5-minutes with the Losi.
> Ray
> rayhuang
> HobbyTalk Pro
> 
> in response to these two posts ... I have both cars in question the losi xxxs and the assc tc3 ... both were base models ( racer for the tc3 and the old plastic for the losi ) when I started this hobby two years ago ... I ran both intially and yes the losi can string more laps together in a row more dependably even for a then rookie. But over all in MY opinion the tc3 was always faster ( I have time sheet from two years ago to prove it somewhere ). now I run the TC3 exclusively in racing .. I still have my xxxs in a box here and I can load it drop it on the track and get a good string of consistant laps .. but nothing close to the times I have gotten from the TC3 ... and on the issue of mantainence ... yes ALL cars need to be gone over after every race to make sure that everything is in proper working order ... I have learned that lesson well now that I have a gas car ... so the comment of falling apart due to wear ... wouldnt that be falling apart due to lack of maintainence ... just my thoughts .. I am still running that plastic chassis racer from two years ago ... and aside from dumb driver breakage and old motors .. I have never not finished a race due to parts loosening .. or falling off due to wear ... just my thoughts on the issue ... thanks for the time .. and have fun racing ...
> 
> E
> :dude:


----------



## losidude44857

Whoa...well i am gonna run the TC3 tommorrow, and maybe for a few weeks, if i like how it handles, i am more than likely going to run it, if not, i want to pick up an X-RAY just for a different variety of cars. But anyone going to the Gate tommorrow, i'll see ya there.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

I was just chatting with a buddy about cars and I was tellig him about how great my XRay handled just before the Nats and how I was torn on what to runXray or Tc3. IN the end I chose Tc3 because it was fast for me at Birds, Champs and of course-I know more about tuning it than any other car AND-the "chicky factor"-come-on joneser-you can say it. :lol:

And yes-the pre-BIG RACE tune-up for a Tc3 is replace every carbon part, hingepin block, hingepin and sometimes even the chassis a weekend before the race.

Sorry-but JOneser is correct on this one-the TC3 is the fastest hunk-a-junk in the galaxy!! ITs fast-it handles Great-even better for a Great driver and it takes hours to get the drivetrian free and the arms to flop free-but not have slop too.


----------



## rayhuang

losidude-two things-the Purple TRC tires are cut to 28mm width-I forgot to mention that at swap meet.

Also-I will be there too-so see ya then!!

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

Ray, I may take my car out for one run first thing tonight, Jeff Switzer let me run a pair of his Jacos a while back, and my car felt a little more loose than with the TRC's, so i am gonna run a pair of my Jacos to see if it will help my cars on-power steering, since i have a brand new pair of trued Jacos but never ran them before. But we will have to see. See you there.
-Buddy


----------



## davidl

*TC3 reliability*

So Eric, can you tell me how your really feel about the TC3?

Jr Norton's HPI Pro4 is runny flawlessly at Ultra. He has all the records as well. It appears to me that the HPI shocks are the best you can use. That has a lot to do with the success of his car. Wonder why many oval drivers use that shock on the center of their oval cars?!


----------



## joneser

David.....I run the tc3 so in the end that says it all. However, I dont have to like it . I just think it is somewhat garbage (quality) compared to some of the other products out there. I have admitted that it is all around the best car (performance wise) but if you gave Xrays to the top 10 stock drivers, within a few weeks they would be just as fast and I would go out on a limb and say they would like working on the car much more. As far as the hpi shocks...yes, they are the best shocks I have ever put together and would consider putting a set on any touring car I have. Jimmy had the Pro4 looking good this past week....first time out. 

Have you run you 12th scale Xray yet? How is that class?




davidl said:


> So Eric, can you tell me how your really feel about the TC3?
> 
> Jr Norton's HPI Pro4 is runny flawlessly at Ultra. He has all the records as well. It appears to me that the HPI shocks are the best you can use. That has a lot to do with the success of his car. Wonder why many oval drivers use that shock on the center of their oval cars?!


----------



## rayhuang

A guy in Florida told me the 1/12th TC will run circles around a Nitro sedan or a electric sedan in handling, but you pretty much have to run a hot mod as they are slow with a stock motor and 4-cells.

Ray


----------



## joneser

*Anyone looking for a good 12th scale*

Just wanted to let the Cleveland guys know that I have a sweet 12th scale for sale. Speedmerchent Rev3 with Blue dress kit, old school front end (with blue aluminum braces), complete Niftech rear end...Axle/diff, right and left hubs and even the side pods. The car is currently set up with a custom thick chassis and I will throw in the original chassis. does not include turnbuckles. This is a very good car.....just ask Ray....he has seen the back of it many times. If I dont have to ship this thing to someone, they can have it for $160.00


----------



## rayhuang

Now thats just cold blooded!!!

the "Ray" in question.......


----------



## JFCJ

*Carpet racing*

Wouldn't you know it... I get my XRAY outfitted with the BMI chassis and start seeing some improvement in my consistency... and WHAM! end of carpet season... 

Anyone know of tracks, within driving distance of Cincinnati, offering on-road carpet racing over the summer? If so, can you post a link or schedule... I've got the summer schedules for Ultra and the Gate. 

TIA,

J


----------



## rayhuang

Buddy-sure was a blast running 5 minutes with you tonight!!! YOu were fast and the Tc3 does seem to suit you. my new Xrays got a lot of potential and so does the Pro4. I made a lot of changes to the pro4 for so few packs run and got better with every change. I picked up a bit of over-rotation on exit witht the caster change and I think its ti me for a shot of ant-dive to settle the nose down a tad.

The Xray was pushing on power badly, but even so-that was slap a receiver in it and set-subtrim and run!!! but it was my onlt 13 second lap of the night so I am going to keep w/ it.

Ray


----------



## davidl

*1/12 Scale Touring Car*

Eric - Thanks for asking. I have experimented with the mini Xray for about 3 days. It responded very nicely to my tuning efforts and handles the course at Ultra similar to my 1/12 scale on that same track. I had to use a 53/112 gear combination with the stock motor, and it could probably still use a larger pinion. I estimate that it was about .5 to .7 seconds per lap off the time Jr. Norton was running with his Pro4. I think that is pretty good for 4 cells versus 6 cells. The car comes with the 2.25 pulleys. I put a 19T in next with 49/112 and was virtually as fast as the 6 cell car. It was very cool. I could race these.


----------



## davepull

David Lee you have PM


----------



## losidude44857

Ray, i got down to a 13.85 as my fastest, i wanted to buy chris's car, but he backed out, so i bought jimmy's car and all of his spares for only 150. So well have to see the next time we have a race, not just practice what goes down. I definatly like the TC3 better.....FAST.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Buddy-see I told you-you were faster than me on the track. I could see you eating me alive in the corners. JUst take extra, extra care when building this car. There shouldn't be a single bent hingepin or arm that doesnt flop free!!! 

That was cool of Jimmy to cut you such a sweet deal!!!

I guess if you make beating me a regular weekly thing-I will just have to build up another BMI TC3 too!!! hahaha!!!


----------



## joneser

There is no possible way that a car of Jimmys could have a bent hingepin.:freak: 

Buddy, you looked good out there yesterday....you will be faster......you will break more but you will be faster. Throw the Chicky setup on there and all will be well.....just dont neglect your car like I do . Oh, and dont forget the Parma Alpha body....that is a must have for that car at our track!



rayhuang said:


> Buddy-see I told you-you were faster than me on the track. I could see you eating me alive in the corners. JUst take extra, extra care when building this car. There shouldn't be a single bent hingepin or arm that doesnt flop free!!!
> 
> That was cool of Jimmy to cut you such a sweet deal!!!
> 
> I guess if you make beating me a regular weekly thing-I will just have to build up another BMI TC3 too!!! hahaha!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Just had lunch with Goetz-wow-13.6's and 13.7's for him-not too shabby.

Its a shame I cannot practice and run more as I have a 100 things to try and test and barely 2 hours if I am lucky to test as much as I can. Add onto it this is one tough layout. As I told Chris today-some tracks you can make three mistakes and lose 0.3 sec per lap. This track you can lose 0.3 in three places per lap!!! 

Buddy-JOneser is right-the Tc3 is fast, but if you dont concentrate and really stay on top of the car every corner-you will tag someboards pretty hard with that car. The odd thing is it happens when you think your online and fine too. Its just a strange car like that. You can also go months without breaking a single part too-especially if you use some Losi parts on it.

Ray


----------



## fleetwood

So does this mean Jimmy is getting a Pro 4? Sounded like he did really well with it.

RB


----------



## rayhuang

Fleetwood-he sure did! He bought a BMI pro4 no less!!! So hes doubly dialed now.

Are you working tonight? if yes-I might call ya late tonight. PM me your cell phone as my cells phones at work.


----------



## losidude44857

Does anyone have a pair of rear body posts for the TC3 that i can buy, i got retarded and cut them down way too far. Please let me know.
-Buddy


----------



## fleetwood

Buddy,


Just snag the set off of your Losi. They work just fine...............

Ray,

Just saw this message. I am sure you are not up. I will call ya tomorrow.

RB


----------



## losidude44857

Hey Rob, thanks.
-Buddy


----------



## krisgel

*? for Chicky or Joneser*

I'm building the t-plate for my 12L4. If I fully tighten the 4 screws that attach the upper and lower pivot sockets, the pivot balls do not move freely in the pivot sockets. In order for the pivot balls to move freely, I must back of the 4 screws to the point that there is play between to the 2 pivot sockets that is roughly equal to 1 associated front end shim. 

Is it correct to adjust the screws so that the pivot balls move completely freely?

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## rayhuang

krisgel said:


> I'm building the t-plate for my 12L4. If I fully tighten the 4 screws that attach the upper and lower pivot sockets, the pivot balls do not move freely in the pivot sockets. In order for the pivot balls to move freely, I must back of the 4 screws to the point that there is play between to the 2 pivot sockets that is roughly equal to 1 associated front end shim.
> 
> Is it correct to adjust the screws so that the pivot balls move completely freely?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Adam


Adam-theres a few places to look:

1-was there flashing on the plastic plates? if yes-Very carefull cut it off.

2-polish the pivot balls.

3-and as you stated-not too tight. Just tight enough so no play.

Ray


----------



## krisgel

Thanks Ray.

Another question: Are the bottom and top dampener plates supposed to be lubed? the 12L3 instructions say yes, the 12L4 instructions has zero set-up advice and almost zero words.


----------



## rayhuang

krisgel said:


> Thanks Ray.
> 
> Another question: Are the bottom and top dampener plates supposed to be lubed? the 12L3 instructions say yes, the 12L4 instructions has zero set-up advice and almost zero words.


Yes-lube light but make sure youve got full coverage under the plates-After working the plates around-wipe off any excess lube that works its way out. That just attracts dirt that gets pulled under the plates.

Joneser and Chicky will tell you what lubes works for the Gate.

Ray


----------



## bean's my hero

I think *SEABALL* would be the best one to ask about lubes. Even though he doesn't run 1/12th scale he knows what lubes work best, after all I think he's tried every lube on the market. Maybe he will inform us as to which lube works best :thumbsup:


----------



## Stealth_RT

Uh, what's this 'RC Racing' I keep hearing about? Lol. Haven't raced since my last time at the Gate, before the Nats. Haven't even finished putting my used TC3 together. Still needs receiver and speedo installed/wired. Might have it done by September for the start of the season. Really need to get some pistons/sleeves sent out to be squeezed, then get my XR/monster truck ready to play with at Brown's a few times over the summer. But really, really trying to get the full sized car repairs/upgrades done to make the June 21st open track day at Beaver Run.


----------



## rayhuang

Stealth-I got offred two rides for the Mid-Ohio Kart race this weekend. Turned them both down to-stupid me!!! I had to go there Friday to drop off a motor to my bro that came UPS and when i got there my buddy said they resurfaced a bunch of corners and now he said Turn 8 is flat out and the carousel is now flat out. I looked at him and told him I always did both corners flat out!!! Even when they were bumpy-He looked at me like I was lieing, but I wasnt-it was great. I dont race karts anymore-but I still won the bench racing contest!!! hehehe!!

Ray
p.s. Have fun at beaver!!


----------



## krisgel

*Another question on 12L4*

The center shock seems about 1/4" too long. When placed on the car and when the car is held in the air, the back of rear pod hangs down with about a 20 degree angle.

Should the ball cups on the shock be cut down so that the rear pod is level when the car is held in the air?

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## joneser

Jimmy even though you are 100% correct, ......That is just plain old WRONG!!!


bean's my hero said:


> I think *SEABALL* would be the best one to ask about lubes. Even though he doesn't run 1/12th scale he knows what lubes work best, after all I think he's tried every lube on the market. Maybe he will inform us as to which lube works best :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

Adam-again-better to be answered by Chicky-but hes out of town all week I think so I think the shock should be long enough for pod to hand back about 5º and then when its sitting on surface plate-leevel the pod and chassis with the shock preload collar.

Again-anyone who knows better-chime in ok?


----------



## sg1

Ray... I think I can help with that one.... first, adj. the collar on the shock so it just touches the spring, then cut the ball cups down so when you snap your shock on there is approx. 1/2 cup of preload on the shock. I usually snap the front of the shock on then adj. the rear ball cup to be about 1/16" longer then the ball (have chassis flat on table, no tires on). The lower rear pod should be forced down in the back about .02" or so. Then with all the weight in the car (tires on) the lower pod plate should sit flat. Just my $.02.


----------



## rayhuang

sg1 said:


> Ray... I think I can help with that one.... first, adj. the collar on the shock so it just touches the spring, then cut the ball cups down so when you snap your shock on there is approx. 1/2 cup of preload on the shock. I usually snap the front of the shock on then adj. the rear ball cup to be about 1/16" longer then the ball (have chassis flat on table, no tires on). The lower rear pod should be forced down in the back about .02" or so. Then with all the weight in the car (tires on) the lower pod plate should sit flat. Just my $.02.


I LOVE the internet-thanks Wayne-always learnin I am!! Can you race offroad this Saturday Wayne?

Ray


----------



## krisgel

Thanks Ray and Wayne! Now I know what to do.

-Adam


----------



## losidude44857

I need to sell my losi...help!!!


----------



## bean's my hero

Buddy,


Yes you do 5:30 Wed. is fast approaching!:wave:


----------



## joneser

Buddy, if you dont sell it, you may want to contact geotz and get some lube!:freak:


----------



## Roger Horowitz

Hello,

I am new to this thread, but I think I know this Geotz character. If his name is Chris and he pats people on the buttox and says "Good game." for no reason, then we speak of the same person. He is weird. I have met him at the ROAR Nationals. Is he really gay? He told me I could sleep over.


----------



## krisgel

What is an accurate way to set toe-in on a 12 scale car?

Thanks.


----------



## rayhuang

*BUDDY BLYSTONE is my HEROOOOoooooooooooo*


----------



## losidude44857

LOL, i will have your money.
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

Buddy,

:hat: :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## sg1

Ray... I'll be at Classic running oval!!!! When are you going there???

To set the toe in... I usually eye ball it, I don't use gages. Just put a slight bit of pressure on the rear of the front tires and eye ball it from the back of the car. Once it is close, run the car down the straight away and adjust your tracking on your radio. I know my radio (m8) doesn't have a fine enough adjustment to have the car track perfectly straight, so I adj. the turnbuckles to get it straighter then what the radio can do. A slight bit of toe out if anything is better, in my opinion.


----------



## rayhuang

sg1 said:


> Ray... I'll be at Classic running oval!!!! When are you going there???


sg1-I am waiting on the car to arrive and then see how much money I have to put into it to get it running. I bought an used esc from Bud for it and a servo from Goetz too!! The wife gave me a free pass to race this weekend and the next-so hopefully it comes soon.

Ray


----------



## joneser

I would love to run around in circles if someone has a rent a ride!!!


Eric


----------



## rayhuang

joneser said:


> I would love to run around in circles if someone has a rent a ride!!!
> 
> 
> Eric


Yeah-weird isnt it? All of a sudden this summer I want to race offroad AND Oval....


----------



## sg1

Ray... did you get tires for oval??


----------



## rayhuang

So far I have Jaco Purple and BLue fronts, BSR Pink rears and Jaco Green rears. When the car comes I'll buy some DBl Purple or Red fronts and maybe some Aqua rears.

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

Is it wednesday yet????


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> Is it wednesday yet????


They moved practice to Tuesday-didnt you get the e-mail???

just kidding. I am only bringing th Pro4 tomorrow night-so yo get to whip on me more Buddy........or maybe not.... 

Audrey just went to sleep-so its time to get ready for tomorrow!!!


----------



## losidude44857

Yeah, i better pack everything up, and i better get home at a decent time tommorrow night, last week i didnt get home till almost midnight....way past my bedtime. Is there anyway that we can setup a little 5 minute race or two tommorrow night...that would be cool, i would like to see where i fair against you, joneser, goetz, and jimmy, well he is on a whole different level....lol, see you tommorrow.
-Buddy


----------



## joneser

Buddy.....I will not be there....I am taking a week off to regroup and come out fighting. last week was a waste....I am also contemplating getting my Xray now! I will then really begin some testing!!! You will be fine. You were fast last week. I think you will be right there. Jimmy is doing really good but it was not long ago he was at our level.....sometimes he shows us glimpses of that. He will be cought soon enough! See you guys in a week or so. Jimmy remember 2 Airtronics 94758z



losidude44857 said:


> Yeah, i better pack everything up, and i better get home at a decent time tommorrow night, last week i didnt get home till almost midnight....way past my bedtime. Is there anyway that we can setup a little 5 minute race or two tommorrow night...that would be cool, i would like to see where i fair against you, joneser, goetz, and jimmy, well he is on a whole different level....lol, see you tommorrow.
> 
> -Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Buddy-setting up 5 minute races is no problem. You can also go out with Goetz and both just go all out-no stopping to wait up, then when both of you are done-you just go compare laps vs time of day.

JOneser-I cannot say enough about the Xray with short -arms. I know ou thought mine was a bag-but it wasnt nearly as bad as you think. It was just off on set-up a tad and theres a TON of room to go on set-up in the direction it was off. It's not like on some cars you do everything you can think of and its still handles badly. I already know the changes to make. Also-pre-Nats with a different set-up-it was pretty awesome to drive.

I would buy the FTXray right now and get it ready. And when I am blowing your doors off-you'll buy the BMI chassis for it!!

Ray


----------



## joneser

when you are blowing my doors off? well the way I see it....the only time that happens is at a big race (when its ultilmatly most important) but if we are not at a big race then the only blowing of doors you will be doing is when you take my car back to the tire room to clean it for me!! Very close to pulling the trigger! Waiting for some clarification on time frame from one hoo haa that runs the car


rayhuang said:


> Buddy-setting up 5 minute races is no problem. You can also go out with Goetz and both just go all out-no stopping to wait up, then when both of you are done-you just go compare laps vs time of day.
> 
> JOneser-I cannot say enough about the Xray with short -arms. I know ou thought mine was a bag-but it wasnt nearly as bad as you think. It was just off on set-up a tad and theres a TON of room to go on set-up in the direction it was off. It's not like on some cars you do everything you can think of and its still handles badly. I already know the changes to make. Also-pre-Nats with a different set-up-it was pretty awesome to drive.
> 
> I would buy the FTXray right now and get it ready. And when I am blowing your doors off-you'll buy the BMI chassis for it!!
> 
> Ray


----------



## losidude44857

I would like to take a week off, but i need to get faster. :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## joneser

If I take a week off, I feel I am taking a step back.but,..I need a week off to regroup after last week. besides, I need to regain my dominance of Goetz. (or should I say Roger Horowitz)


----------



## fleetwood

Man. All kinds of trash talking out here U guys are nuts. Sorry I cannot get into this Wednesday night excitement. My work schedule does not allow it. I've got about 15 touring cars right now to test and I cannot find time to drive any of them. I think I will order some ozite and build a track in my basement. At least nobody can beat me there

Take care fellas,
RB Love


----------



## rayhuang

I dont know whats-up w/ me at club races lately. But-I am not worried. I feel fine on the drivers stand!

I was planning on skipping tonight-but after getting rained out last Sat night-I too feel the need to drive.

Fleetwood-talk to ya tomorrow!! I'll fill ya in on my Pro4.


----------



## krisgel

*Joneser...*

Bummer you are not going to be at the gate this evening. I will be attempting to use the 3PK for the first time - a daunting task. Can you tell me which setting I should use to dial out some of the steering in order that the car has a 4 foot(?) turning radius?

Any other important settings to take note of right of the bat?

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## joneser

The radio is really easy to use and if you run into problems, I am sure Goetz could help you out...he has used my radio before. All the adjustments you use should be on the quick menu. I dont know off the top of my head which button combo it is...I need my radio in front of me. I do know that you should not need to go to the 3 screen menu system for anything...maybe setting your subtrim. just pull up the menu that gives you the exp, trims, model select...i think there is 5 or 6 choices. You should be able to do everything from there. Chicky will not be there either so you will have to talk to Ray while he is there for any 12th scale help. (dont let his recent performance kid you, he knows what he is doing) 





krisgel said:


> Bummer you are not going to be at the gate this evening. I will be attempting to use the 3PK for the first time - a daunting task. Can you tell me which setting I should use to dial out some of the steering in order that the car has a 4 foot(?) turning radius?
> 
> Any other important settings to take note of right of the bat?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Adam


----------



## krisgel

I'll check with Ray and Chris for more help.

You mentioned that you are supposed to run the car in a circle to check for proper turning radiius. I think you said that the car should make 4 foot circles. You also showed me a setting on the radio to adjust for this and you had left at 75% and right at 73% (or maybe the other way around). Which setting on the radio is this?


----------



## rayhuang

krisgel said:


> I'll check with Ray and Chris for more help.
> 
> You mentioned that you are supposed to run the car in a circle to check for proper turning radiius. I think you said that the car should make 4 foot circles. You also showed me a setting on the radio to adjust for this and you had left at 75% and right at 73% (or maybe the other way around). Which setting on the radio is this?


Hey there,

Bring the manual w/ you and I'll do my best to get your car/radio going in a straight line!! The plan is for me to be there a little longer this time (8pm) so I will have the time to help. The setting of 73 and 75% is called EPA (End Point Adjustment).

Ray


----------



## krisgel

Thanks Ray. I appreciate the help. I should be there by 6 tonight.


----------



## rayhuang

To set a circle to a specific size (4', 6' 8') is usually done with Dual Rate-but after setting a bunch of other things. I have noticed that my JR radio and new KO Helios radio are different default settings from the factory-so I cannot really explain here. I am sure the FUtaba radio also has unique default settings for EPA and Dual Rate.

Ray


----------



## joneser

I think its steering exp to initially set the circles correctly....then the dual rate will allow you to adjust equally...more or less steering. Ray and Chris should be able to help....Chris is familiar with the radio I think so it should not be a problem. Ray can help get the car set up....he was a big help to me


----------



## rayhuang

joneser said:


> I think its steering exp to initially set the circles correctly....then the dual rate will allow you to adjust equally...more or less steering. Ray and Chris should be able to help....Chris is familiar with the radio I think so it should not be a problem. Ray can help get the car set up....he was a big help to me


Oh-JOneser-you didnt just post that!!! hahaha!! exp is Exponential and that affects linearity of the steering movement (Faster-slower). Dual Rate affects right and left equally-where EPA affects the throw independant left and right!!

Man-look at me-I sound like Goetz!!! Let me throw in some Goetz like sentences.

"The linearity of the co-sign of the Major domo factor effected the dual ratio signature of the 7th plane on the X-Y axis of the third parallel-and that why your cars so slow!!!"


----------



## bshields

joneser said:


> I think its steering exp to initially set the circles correctly....then the dual rate will allow you to adjust equally...more or less steering. Ray and Chris should be able to help....Chris is familiar with the radio I think so it should not be a problem. Ray can help get the car set up....he was a big help to me


I think everyone knows why Eric couldn't get his circles even with the TC3 last week, now. Manual............what's that? Look how many pretty buttons! :freak:


----------



## rayhuang

bshields said:


> I think everyone knows why Eric couldn't get his circles even with the TC3 last week, now. Manual............what's that? Look how many pretty buttons! :freak:


Hey old buddy-o-mine!! Are yuou able to make medina this Saturday?


----------



## joneser

Hey....I clearly said that I was not sure....and I used the term "I think". OK, you are correct Ray but you also told him its dual rate......have fun getting even circles using dual rate! And to you Mr.Shields.....you just be a spectator and don't you comment on anything! Making my cirlces was not the problem....I can get them even but when the servo is moving around, they wont stay that way for long!:freak:


----------



## rayhuang

Uh-unhhhh!!! NO I didint say that   :lol: 
This what I said-"To set a circle to a specific size (4', 6' 8') is usually done with Dual Rate"

Blah-blah-blah!!! Adam is probably thinking right now "I am listening to these baffoons?!?!?!!"


----------



## bshields

rayhuang said:


> Hey old buddy-o-mine!! Are yuou able to make medina this Saturday?


Oh yeah, I'll be there Saturday. We raced this Sunday (the 1/8ths dried the track nicely).


----------



## rayhuang

Cool-i"ll see ya there. If all goes well-I might even arrive early-early and practice, practice, practice. So far I have about 6 minutes of track time offraod since the day we raced -what..two years ago???


----------



## joneser

laying the foundation for the excuse already!


rayhuang said:


> Cool-i"ll see ya there. If all goes well-I might even arrive early-early and practice, practice, practice. So far I have about 6 minutes of track time offraod since the day we raced -what..two years ago???


----------



## rayhuang

joneser said:


> laying the foundation for the excuse already!


Welll------YEAH!!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all-check this out. A race during the Busch weekend at the Milwaukee Mile. Its being promoted by Gary from RC Driver magazine. he said tell the Gate guys since its not that long of a drive-so here I am letting you all know.


RC Race at the Milwaukee Mile 
Hey guys, I am working on possibly getting a race setup during the Busch/Truck weekend in June (24th-26th). Would anyone be interested in doing it? It would be a one-day race, and right now they've said we can do it on Friday. I am pushing for Saturday to better accomodate people's work schedual and for better exposure of the hobby. The proposed classes would be:

1/10th Sedan Rubber Stock
1/10th Sedan Rubber 19Turn
1/10th Sedan Rubber Modified
1/10th Sedan Rubber Novak Brushless
1/10th Nitro Sedan

Personal transponders would be manditory. I would also like to send an inventation out to the guys in the Nascar garages to bring their cars out to race as well. Before I put much more effort into this though, I need to see if people would be interested in running. Let me know.


----------



## rayhuang

Better to do this!! Check out this thread. The info is forever changing about the race at the Milwaukee Mile.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34979

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Hey Jimmy-still at the track are ya? YOur Pro4 looks rippin fast. I just ran over mine with the car....j/k!!!


----------



## losidude44857

I ran a 13.666, but only one, but i think the car is awsome. I am sure glad i switched


----------



## rayhuang

Great Job Buddy!! 13.666 is super fast. YOuve also got one whickd fast motor too-so keep the combo running!!! me-one 13.7 and the rest 13.9 and above!!


Adam-it appears you dont need any help w/ your 3PK as your radio was set perfectly. YOu had the servo dead balls on center and almost even circles!!! Your 12L4 looked good on and off the track.

Ray


----------



## joneser

In case you guys did not know this already, Paul is in NY for the worlds (slot car race). Monday-Wednesday was the warmup with Sunday being the real deal. Just talked to Paul and Monday and Tuesday he was in the main and was fast but got bounced around and the car went south. Wednesday went well as he set the world record...here is a link http://www.oldweirdherald.com/slotcartalk/showthread.php?threadid=8066The forum may have more info on it all week.

you guys should check out the main forum page for slot cars...there is an Ask Paul C. thread.

Eric


----------



## windix60

Paul Who??????????????????????????????


----------



## joneser

Very funny Happy! How are things holding up there without him....phone ringing off the wall...are you actually working? Did you like my email to you the other day?


----------



## rayhuang

How can you concentrate for 1133 laps? No wonder doing 22 flying laps in a RC touring cars is nothing for him. That result is a great start to another possible World Championship.

Ray


----------



## joneser

Lets not give him too much credit, afterall, the car is in a slot!


----------



## fleetwood

Awesome news about Chicky. Another WC would be killer............


Good luck PC!

RB Love


----------



## rayhuang

fleetwood-I sent the ESC back in for service today. Its gotta be that.

I'll call ya late tonight f I am still awake!! 

Ray


----------



## uspancarchamps

Hey just thought Id let you know that race entries for the US Pan Car Championships will be opening up (Lord willing) after the Onroad Nationals in July. So dust off your 10L, EV10, SP10, or whatever Pro10 OR Pro12 chassis you may have and get ready for some doorbanging high speed action Texas style!


----------



## losidude44857

Forum has been kinda quite......


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Hey Fleetwood,did you get the email I sent you.Let me know

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

*Offroad-not onroad..*



losidude44857 said:


> Forum has been kinda quite......


JOnes, Bean and I went down for some offroad action at Medina and I think we all had a blast. In the Mains, Bean had the speed in 2wd buggy to beat the fast offroad regulars and that was impressive. Shields was fast too. Heck-all the guys we know were fast in buggy. Jones and I ran well for our first time running offroad in years. We ran trucks and Eric was pretty much crash free where as I would crash and be marshalled almost every lap per heat. It was pretty sad-but when I put a clean lap together-it was not bad. We ran 9 laps. Luckily for me Shields, Urban and Bean really helped me to learn how to jump. It was fun!


----------



## losidude44857

Yeah, my friend said that there were alot of people for buggy, but he still won. Glad you liked offroad, but i gotta concentrate on getting faster on carpet before retuning to the dirt....
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Any word on how Paul "WHO?" did?


----------



## joneser

He just called me while on the way home. He was kicking some butt when he was caught up in a wreck and his chassis was bent. He lost about 20 laps that heat and ended up not making the main. He said his car was awesome up to that point. 

Ray....not sure what you are smoking, but I cant compare trucks because I never drove yours either.


rayhuang said:


> Any word on how Paul "WHO?" did?


----------



## rayhuang

joneser said:


> He just called me while on the way home. He was kicking some butt when he was caught up in a wreck and his chassis was bent. He lost about 20 laps that heat and ended up not making the main. He said his car was awesome up to that point.
> 
> Ray....not sure what you are smoking, but I cant compare trucks because I never drove yours either.


Oh-I thought you were driving it after the race cause your truck was stopped on thetrack, but you were still on the drivers stand. Must have been Bean driving it.


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all,

Just wanted to let the locals know I have two TM4's sitting around every day doing nothing. If youve got some old packs and want them cycled-then break-em down, clean-em and try and get all the solder off the ends and I'll cycle-em during the week. I dont have a label program so I'll just put small stickers on them or something.
But at least you'll be able to rebuild them into "matched" packs again for summer or fall racing.
Ray


----------



## erock1331

Hey guys whats the deal with this oval race that is gonna on June 18th?

I have talked to some of us oval guys from Classic and there is some interest in running that night. What will the runline be and what will be used for the inside walls on the turns?
I know how oval guys are, they wont want to tear their stuff up, LOL

I assume for the this night eveyone would stick to 4-cell stock??
We do not run the Binary motors because they are illegal for ROAR/NORRCA/ARCOR rules. 
We will need to know what rules you will be following.

If anyone can point me to some info please fill me in
Thanks
Eric Hutkay


----------



## erock1331

Oh and by the way, whoever has info on this race, please post over in the Oval section under, Track discussions. Get the word out so we can make this race happen.
Cause I seemed to be the only guy who knew about it in the oval community only because I lurk over on these on-road forums from time to time, LOL


----------



## losidude44857

C'mon Wednesday........


----------



## rayhuang

Losidude-ready for some competition Wednesday night? Are you ready to bring it???

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

Ohh I'll bring it, just make sure that you bring something fast, see you there :tongue: 
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

I'd talk some serious smack--but with my paltry performances of late-I had better keep my mouth shut!!! hehehe!!! I am looking at being there from 5 to about 9 right now, but I am working on trying to stay later.

Right now I am bringing my Pro4 and if some new parts come for the Xray-then I'll run that car too!!

Ray


----------



## joneser

sounds like you two are performing some kind of weird mating ritual!:freak: "you bring it.....yeah...I'll bring it.....better bring something fast..etc" While you two are beating each other with your purses I am going to run my POS past you.


----------



## losidude44857

LOL, tommorrow should be good.
-Buddy


----------



## UrboTurbo

My money is on Joneser getting smoked!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rayhuang

UrboTurbo said:


> My money is on Joneser getting smoked!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah-me too!!! As quoted in the Bruce Lee movie Dragon "I Beat him before-I can beat him again"


----------



## joneser

Retired on-road racers that have since moved on to "bigger and better" things should not comment on what they don't know about. Especially those who put forth a performance like you did this past weekend:freak: And as for you Mr. Huang......I will be nice and run a stock motor in 12th scale so your and your 9 turn can beat me....since my 19 turn was obviously too much for you!!!


UrboTurbo said:


> My money is on Joneser getting smoked!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## losidude44857

Is it getting hot in here???


----------



## rayhuang

YOur going down!!! :lol:


----------



## joneser

All in fun.....It should be a good time....Buddy, hopefully you will be able to handle the pressure. Your battles with Brant are always fun to watch....I did notice you getting a little shaky and looked like you had a case of cotton mouth.....I am sure it was not your nerves. Don't feel any of that pressure.....nah...you will be fine I am sure you wont get a case of the shakes.:wave:


----------



## losidude44857

What exactly are you trying to say????


----------



## joneser

Well, I am a golfer and the word choke is sort of taboo......I did not want to say choke because I dont want you up there on the stand with your new fast car and mad driving skill only to be thinking that you are going to choke. 


In all honesty, my confidence level in TC is really low and if I had to guess....I would say that I will probably be chasing you around all day!!! I will make sure that all of the screws have been used this time!!


----------



## bean's my hero

Wow!

You guys sure are putting a lot of effort into smack talking your way to a second place finish. You guys must have forgot, I WILL BE THERE!:thumbsup: 

Doors open at 5:00 PM Wed.


----------



## losidude44857

Jimmy is, sad to say, but very accurate with his predictions, his car was hella fast last Wednesday. I cant wait to see how i match up to everyone else actually racing, not just practicing. See you there, and do you think that we can start a little more early, my bed time has now been changed due to final exams.....lol
-Buddy


----------



## chicky03

bean's my hero said:


> Wow!
> 
> You guys sure are putting a lot of effort into smack talking your way to a second place finish. You guys must have forgot, I WILL BE THERE!:thumbsup:
> 
> Doors open at 5:00 PM Wed.


Make that third place and second for you. Just kidding. I may race TC next time.

See you tomorrow!!!

Paul


----------



## rayhuang

chicky03 said:


> Make that third place and second for you. Just kidding. I may race TC next time.
> 
> See you tomorrow!!!
> 
> Paul


Please do-I'll kick yours and Jimmy's butts!!! hahaha!!! I am just kidding too.


----------



## losidude44857

Great, now it is looking like a 3rd for me, LOL.
-B


----------



## rayhuang

4th not 3rd.


----------



## losidude44857

We'll have to see......lol, see you tonight. And we cant forget about Goetz being in there too.
-Buddy


----------



## UrboTurbo

Who is this Goetz character? I hear he likes to slap boy's @sses or something and tell them good game! Is this the Goetz you speak of?


----------



## rayhuang

UrboTurbo said:


> Who is this Goetz character? I hear he likes to slap boy's @sses or something and tell them good game! Is this the Goetz you speak of?


That is him!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Wow-looks like Joneser really stepped it up against Jimmy-or did his star driver drive for him in the Main???

Man-bummer I made one 2 second mistake in my 2nd qualifier or I would finally have run 22 laps-aaarrggghhhH!!!


Ray Huang 21 00:05:01.668 00:13.926


Looks like I missed a fast third qualifier and fun Mains. But thats cool-picked up my daughter and I was happy!!

*Thanks Ray so much!!!!* I really appreciate it and any help you need building it-feel free to call me.

Jimmy-did your diffs loosen up?? My front AND rear diffs were quite bit looser. I checked them last night so i know they were tight. I am happier with my Pro4 now-but still am not fast enough.


----------



## joneser

First off, I did drive my car. Jimmy wrecked early on and I took the lead for 4 laps or so. I parked it briefly and jimmy got by. Pulled a second or two in the lead and held it there until he decided to be funny and slow down to let me get my couple seconds back...then the race was on as you can see in the last 5 laps...we raced bumper to bumper. The actual outcome probably would be about another second or so different. He would not have been able to run and hide!


----------



## rayhuang

I was just messing w/ you as you know from my e-mail!! NIce that you run w/ our resident Sedan hot-shoe the week before you start running a Xray again!! :lol: Isnt it always lke that. From what I have been told by friends-your gonna LOVE the Factory Kit!!! Its the fastest Xray so far and it handles awesome and is faster by a big margin.


----------



## joneser

Yeah...I am going to love it but wont have a diff for the weekend like I thought. Ashford thought they had one and they didn't so I am trying to find one that wont cost 100.00 to have for a weekend build!!! I think KT may have one but I dont know if priority would get here by Saturday?


rayhuang said:


> I was just messing w/ you as you know from my e-mail!! NIce that you run w/ our resident Sedan hot-shoe the week before you start running a Xray again!! :lol: Isnt it always lke that. From what I have been told by friends-your gonna LOVE the Factory Kit!!! Its the fastest Xray so far and it handles awesome and is faster by a big margin.


----------



## rayhuang

joneser said:


> Yeah...I am going to love it but wont have a diff for the weekend like I thought. Ashford thought they had one and they didn't so I am trying to find one that wont cost 100.00 to have for a weekend build!!! I think KT may have one but I dont know if priority would get here by Saturday?


I have three Xray diffs and only need two. YOu can borrow it for as long as you like if I can borrow the one-way!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Uh-Oh-Roger Horowitz is online w/ us!! Sneaky [email protected]@rd!! HIde!!


----------



## CypressMidWest

rayhuang said:


> Please do-I'll kick yours and Jimmy's butts!!! hahaha!!! I am just kidding too.


OBVIOUSLY, I need to dust off the X-Ray and come up North. I can't stand for this much smack to be tossed about, and me not be involved!!


----------



## ohiorcdad

Hey Een, you gonna be at Corcar this Sun? Me and Jake are gonna come up and run TC, Hopefully Mod. Hope to see you there.

Dean


----------



## fleetwood

Big Dean,

Bring a 19t. That seems to be the hot class out there, but I have heard some guys wanting to run modified. The bite is not great so I am not sure how modified would work out. I work Saturday night so I definitely will not be out to race, but will come by and say hey to an old pal....

RB


----------



## fleetwood

Jonesr,

My car of the week is an X-Ray FK BMI sent me the same chassis kit as Ray. I got to run the car on carpet yesterday and it was just awesome. Lots of rip, tons of corner speed, and handled like a damn champ....

RB


----------



## rayhuang

I just finished reassembling my Xray tonight. I hope to make a pack or two this Wednesday night w/ it.

Hey-wheres Buddy?? Great run in the Main. You had a spell of 15 sec. laps in the middle. Had you not had that-you would have had 22.

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

Yeah i know, i ran awsome in the main if it wouldnt have been for lapped traffic, but the fastest that i ran with my losi was a 20/5:02 and i ran a 21/5:02 with the TC3 but i should have had 22 laps, but the motor of your i got right now, should rip this wednesday, Im working on it as we speak. And good run on wed.
-Buddy


----------



## joneser

Rob, I am staring at my FK right now. I am waiting on a chassis. I think Xray will have one out shortly! Please stick with this car for a week or two!!!


fleetwood said:


> Jonesr,
> 
> My car of the week is an X-Ray FK BMI sent me the same chassis kit as Ray. I got to run the car on carpet yesterday and it was just awesome. Lots of rip, tons of corner speed, and handled like a damn champ....
> 
> RB


----------



## losidude44857

Check this out......http://teampowerpush.com/warning.html


----------



## joneser

Rob.....did you take any teeth off the front diff?


----------



## fleetwood

Jonesr,

I might keep it a week or two As for removing teeth. I did not take any teeth off of the front pulley nor did I remove any teeth from the front belt. Only thing I did was put a diff up front. I got the same one that comes in the kit. Those things are super dialed. I cannot believe how much weight they have removed from the drive-train. Insane. It is extremely free also. Anyway I look at it I think this kit is much better than the previous X-Ray kits (and they were awesome).

RB


----------



## ohiorcdad

Fleetwoooood,

Gotta get this rubber tire thing figured out for October. 19T might be better to start. It'd be great to see your smiling face. Hope Taylor is doin good.


----------



## joneser

Rob, I took a look at the included diff and I could not beleive how light that thing is. How far under weight it the finished car? I should have it built this weekend. Did the diff that you bought come assembled like the one in the box or did you get to build it?


----------



## rayhuang

Man-I am so close to selling my Pro4 to buy a FK Xray. Then I would have tons of spare parts too with my old kit. I still think the Pro4 is a dream to work on and tune (it responds so well to changes), but the FK is so sweet!! The I guess I would be down to running either the BMI Tc3 or the BMI Xray..... Well-at least Ihave such nice choices to make.

BUddy-make that motor peel the carpet up under my tires!! I want 64 power, 23,500 rpm in 2.4 seconds and 0.95 torque babeeeeeeeee!!!!  And thanks!! Saves me having to pulll ut the lathe this week.

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

LOL, i'll try my best to make it do what you want. That motor sounded like crap when i gave it a spin...when was the last time that you ran it? 
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Practice and Qualifier #1 on Weds night. Maybe thats one reason I had no speed-eh?? Ok,Ok-I am just making more of my excuses!! I got it REAL hot in the qualifier so the brushes are probably toast.

Ray


----------



## joneser

Rob....how are your laptimes compared to your last couple of cars? Nice thing about getting info from you is that you change cars before they have a chance to change the layout. You can truly compare


fleetwood said:


> Jonesr,
> 
> I might keep it a week or two As for removing teeth. I did not take any teeth off of the front pulley nor did I remove any teeth from the front belt. Only thing I did was put a diff up front. I got the same one that comes in the kit. Those things are super dialed. I cannot believe how much weight they have removed from the drive-train. Insane. It is extremely free also. Anyway I look at it I think this kit is much better than the previous X-Ray kits (and they were awesome).
> 
> RB


----------



## rayhuang

To everyone,

Have a great Memorial Day weekend. Good luck to those racing at the Charity race in Toledo. I just saw a pic of the new Toledo track and it looks awesome!! Funny-we could have one just as nice here.............billiard table smoooth!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Aaron, Holly and Jim,

I know better than anyone what it takes to run the Gate-but still-is there any way we can hold a few races on that sweet asphalt outside of the Gate this summer? Maybe something MADE for electric touring cars, but big enough to run Nitro sedans? I cannot see-with proper marketing of it (I will help) how it couldnt be a success (i..e 40 to 60 entries). Attract the racers form Cinci, Columbus, AOSCA and MORR for a one day race with a Saturday open practice. Maybe see if we can borrow the drivers stand and boards from MORR on a off weekend for them?

WOuld you even consider it or is this dead before it even starts?

Before last Wednesday's race-Paul, myself, Ray A, Zach, Buddy-we were all droooling over the asphalt and saying what a shame it is if we never get to run on it while its so fresh and smooth.

Also-whats Southgates take on having a portion of it "closed-off" semi-permanently? 

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## losidude44857

I wouldnt mind running out side a few times this summer, not every week, just like once a month or something, until we get back to alot of people showing up to race indoors, or september, whichever comes first
-Ray, dont worry ill put a pair of my brushes in there on wednesday, and break it in, then we will go see the numbers on Aaron's dyno.
-Buddy


----------



## joneser

so is losidude the motor builder to the stars now or something? 


losidude44857 said:


> I wouldnt mind running out side a few times this summer, not every week, just like once a month or something, until we get back to alot of people showing up to race indoors, or september, whichever comes first
> -Ray, dont worry ill put a pair of my brushes in there on wednesday, and break it in, then we will go see the numbers on Aaron's dyno.
> -Buddy


----------



## losidude44857

I dont know, i am getting some awsome numbers on Aaron's dyno.......


----------



## fleetwood

Jonesr,

Diff was built. I had to rebuild one of them and one of them was good.

I was consistently 3 tenths faster in the X-Ray. The car was "REALLY" good. We'll see how it pans out, but it's looking good....

As for weight. Ultra's scale is messed up, but it showed me a 49.5 with a house transponder..... Champs weight is 50z without transponder.

RB


----------



## rjvk

"Who is this Goetz character? I hear he likes to slap boy's @sses or something and tell them good game! Is this the Goetz you speak of?"

I stayed at this apt. for the Nationals. No butt slapping but late one night when i heard the word "teabag" being tossed about, I jumped into my best "Blackbelt Elvis" karate stance!! Just keep your back to the wall!!!


----------



## losidude44857

Wow you guys are rough on Goetz....lol


----------



## joneser

rob....what are you using for shock oil and holes open?


----------



## fleetwood

Jonesr, Here is the set up I ran...

Front:
2 holes open w/X-Ray 30 wt.
middle on tower
33 lb X-Ray spring
camber link short (down and out)
ackerman stock (in on rack and out on hub)
1.5 up travel
-2 camber
6 degree caster
anti-dive (middle on back and down in front) (arms angled down)

Rear:
3 holes open w/X-Ray 30 wt.
out on arm and in 1 on tower
28 lb. X-Ray spring
camber link on bulk head and inside on hub
2 degree toe
stock wheel base (small spacer toward the rear)
3mm up travel
arms flat and in lowest holes

I spoke to a couple of the X-Ray drivers and they say the X-Ray shock oil is a must. 30-40-50 are the only one's needed. I am thinking about buying a second FK for the parts. I will sell the graphite and one way. Would be nice to have all of the hardware and bearings and bulk heads, etc.... 

RB Love


----------



## losidude44857

Where is everyone??


----------



## losidude44857

Kinda quite......


----------



## rayhuang

Hey-I got a free pass to practice all night tonight. I was thinking that tonight would be a good night for me to help anyone with getting there radios set-up, cars toe in/out set if youd like. And dont you fast guys razz me-I am not trying to be Mr hotshot here!!! Just trying to help the beginners have easier to drive cars.


----------



## STONE

Well Ray I can use all the help you can give....tonight I'm breaking out the Warpspeed.


----------



## rayhuang

*My Xray set-up*

RB,


Heres where I am starting tonight:

Front:
3 holes open w/AE 50wt.
middle on tower
Violet X-Ray spring
camber link middle (down)
ackerman third position (in on rack and out on extended hub)
1.5 up travel
-2 camber
3 degree caster

Rear:
4 holes open w/AE 50wt.
out on arm and out on tower
Violet X-Ray spring
camber link on bulk head and inside on hub-raised 0.030"
2 degree toe
Long wheel base 
1.5mm up travel
arms flat and in lowest holes

I hope its close.



fleetwood said:


> Jonesr, Here is the set up I ran...
> 
> Front:
> 2 holes open w/X-Ray 30 wt.
> middle on tower
> 33 lb X-Ray spring
> camber link short (down and out)
> ackerman stock (in on rack and out on hub)
> 1.5 up travel
> -2 camber
> 6 degree caster
> anti-dive (middle on back and down in front) (arms angled down)
> 
> Rear:
> 3 holes open w/X-Ray 30 wt.
> out on arm and in 1 on tower
> 28 lb. X-Ray spring
> camber link on bulk head and inside on hub
> 2 degree toe
> stock wheel base (small spacer toward the rear)
> 3mm up travel
> arms flat and in lowest holes
> 
> I spoke to a couple of the X-Ray drivers and they say the X-Ray shock oil is a must. 30-40-50 are the only one's needed. I am thinking about buying a second FK for the parts. I will sell the graphite and one way. Would be nice to have all of the hardware and bearings and bulk heads, etc....
> 
> RB Love


----------



## fleetwood

Let me know how she works Ray Ray. I am going to Ultra Monday for a full day of practice. 

Try removing the extension off of your hubs. From what I am told it actually takes steering out of the car. I guess the modified guys like it because the makes the car a little easier to drive, but in stock they are not running it. I still would like to try the extensions myself, but have not seen Dosie to make a set.

Give me the skinny.

RB


----------



## rayhuang

RB-I wanted to take off the steering extensions as they kept moving on me and throwing off the trim. I needed one more pack to change the steering but ran out of time-though I drove th car at least 5 packs tonight!!! I really like it-my only complaint is that the rear droop screws are so hard to set . Too touchy!!! Rear diff setting is HUGE on this car. Looser the better i think-t a point. My best time with pro4 was 14.2 I think and I was quite happy with how it ran to be honest. my best lap w/ the Xray were 13.6's and 13.7's!!! I think because of the moving extension pieces car was tad incosistent. So next time I run I will take them off. As Chicky and I thought-car turns and then really starts to turn on exit with the steering extensions. i think there will be a pro4 for sale soon.

Ray


----------



## fleetwood

Ray Ray,

Hmmmm. I am not having that issue with my rear droop screws. Take your's out, put a thin layer of CA glue in the hole, reinstall screw once CA is dry.. That should tighten it up. You could even put a little on the screw as well.

Glad to hear you are running the lap times with it. Sell the Pro 4. Get the FK. The drive train is so freaking light. You will love it.

I think those extensions are going to be for modified only. I wouldn't mind trying them, but it sounds like more of a pain in the arse.....

RB


----------



## rayhuang

RB,


Droop screws arent coming looose-just too sensitive to adjustment. LIke a 1/32 of a turn is like 0.5mm change in droop!! But thanks for tip. 

Yup- considering putting the Pro4 up for sale right now.

Ray


fleetwood said:


> Ray Ray,
> 
> Hmmmm. I am not having that issue with my rear droop screws. Take your's out, put a thin layer of CA glue in the hole, reinstall screw once CA is dry.. That should tighten it up. You could even put a little on the screw as well.
> 
> Glad to hear you are running the lap times with it. Sell the Pro 4. Get the FK. The drive train is so freaking light. You will love it.
> 
> I think those extensions are going to be for modified only. I wouldn't mind trying them, but it sounds like more of a pain in the arse.....
> 
> RB


----------



## bean's my hero

Novak Dischargers have arrived. Anybody want one?

Jim


----------



## joneser

jimmy...you have a pm


bean's my hero said:


> Novak Dischargers have arrived. Anybody want one?
> 
> Jim


----------



## rayhuang

Buddy-your Tc3 was fast last night. But after driving it-I gotta say "looks good on you"!! I cannot drive it with yout throttle like that!!

Thanks for the momo. It was fast!


----------



## losidude44857

Thanks Ray, alot of people have troubles driving my cars, the only person that could was Rob Love, but he had to turn the exp. down a little on the steering. If you need any more horsies, let me know. And i think that i have a fast enough car to do something with but, it is just me.
-Buddy


----------



## fleetwood

Buddy's cars are quite interesting to drive Glad to hear things are going well for him. He's putting in his time and that is what it takes........


Keep it up Buddy........

RB


----------



## losidude44857

Thanks Rob, i am trying my best to keep up. This car is alot faster than my Losi, thank god. We'll have to see where i sit come fall.....
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

I just hope the next Wednesday night race we have I can keep it in the top three. I think with more wheel time with the Xray it should be good. But Joneser will have one by then too. Well see if he goes faster with it than his Tc3.

Ray


----------



## fleetwood

Buddy,

Keep running at the Gate every week. These slow summer months are when you can get fast. I think the TC3 is a faster car than the Losi too. You will get a lot more help with set up and gearing and such with the TC3 also.......


Ray Ray,

I am heading down to Ultra Monday with Junior and Kevin E. I will let you know what I find. I plan to make quite a few changes..........


RB


----------



## joneser

Rob..you have a PM


----------



## rayhuang

Joneser-I need to fashion up a few more of the XRay extension pieces for the steering. The ones I hacked up to build mine dont stay put. Do you want me to make you a pair as well? They might not be pretty-but should do the trick. For now I am going to CA the ones on the steering knuckles because those steering knuckles are getting old anyways. Jason @ BMI sent me a set of used, but good drill bit and milling tool that works well on C/F. I just need to make sure I keep the tool speed low. Low speed-high feed as he and Wayne told me.

Ray


----------



## joneser

That would be great.....not sure if I will use them right away but that not having to scramble to get some made would be nice.


rayhuang said:


> Joneser-I need to fashion up a few more of the XRay extension pieces for the steering. The ones I hacked up to build mine dont stay put. Do you want me to make you a pair as well? They might not be pretty-but should do the trick. For now I am going to CA the ones on the steering knuckles because those steering knuckles are getting old anyways. Jason @ BMI sent me a set of used, but good drill bit and milling tool that works well on C/F. I just need to make sure I keep the tool speed low. Low speed-high feed as he and Wayne told me.
> 
> Ray


----------



## rayhuang

I will try and get them done by Wednesday so you can try them if you like. They should be mounted using a 3mm screw and a3mm set-screw if my plans work out. The screw of course keeps it in place and the set-screw keeps it from twisting out of place. Theres not a lot of room under there as you'll find out!!
I'll also make one for RB.




joneser said:


> That would be great.....not sure if I will use them right away but that not having to scramble to get some made would be nice.


----------



## rayhuang

OH-also-my BMI Pro4 and all spares/hop-ups are up for sale. Call or e-mail me if interested!! Everyone have a great weekend,
Ray
[email protected]
440-735-0554 work


----------



## losidude44857

Ray and Rob are sedan whores....lol
-Buddy


----------



## fleetwood

That's it Buddy. I will be forced to give the "WHEEL" next time we meet~


Ray,

Cool deal on the extensions.

Jonesr,

You got PM, but the answer is yes


----------



## krisgel

*brushes and springs*

Hi all.

Looking for some advice as to what brushes and springs I should run with the monster stock pro for 1/12 scale.

Thanks.


----------



## losidude44857

Jimmy, you want to sell that Associated bag that you have under your pit table, since it doesnt look like you use it?
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Adam,

It used to be you had special cuts on the brushes, etc, but to be honest w/the GP3300 batteries and 400++ runtime-you can run a full face brush with green/green springs or red+, Green - springs.

Basically alll the brushes are fine for 12th scale now. I usually have a big selecton of different brushes, but to start all you need are:

Reedy 767
Trinity Crosscut e
Trinity e
Paradigm

Theres way more than that-but they can get expensive. try them full face or with a slot or small hole in each brush.

Ray


----------



## bean's my hero

No Buddy Sorry!


----------



## losidude44857

How much are they new?


----------



## fleetwood

Just dropping in to say "HI" to my Cleveland buddies...



RB


----------



## rayhuang

RB-Have fun tomorrow. Call me to discuss about that FK kit and how your testing goes.


----------



## losidude44857

I wish i could have a whole day of practicing...sounds like fun. Can't wait to race this Wednesday.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> I wish i could have a whole day of practicing...sounds like fun. Can't wait to race this Wednesday.
> -Buddy


I wish I was 17 again!!!


----------



## Rich Chang

Did r/c cars exist back then?





rayhuang said:


> I wish I was 17 again!!!


----------



## rayhuang

*Race this Wednesday!!*

Hey everyone,

This Wednesday the 9th is a RACE AT THE GATE!!!
WHos coming out to race? I hope to make all three qualifiers this time and maybe even the Main!!

Anyways-last summer we had 45 or more entries-the new track is even better than last summers and cooler inside too. come-on-out to race all!!

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

I'll defianatly be there, i may be a few minutes later b/c i just started a new job, but i'll be there. I am putting in a good motor, so watch out Ray. See you then.
-Buddy


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Zach and me will be there


----------



## rayhuang

Okay-this is not the first time I have said this and gone back on my word-but not looking like I am racing tomorrow night. No babysitter. I'll stop out though to get my stuff from Joneser!!

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

Rays is afraid......lol


----------



## MuchoMadness

Ray,
It has been proven in several independent laboratory studies that small children exposed to large quantities of various traction additives & electric motor sprays will grow up to be great R/C racers!.......or wait a minute.......maybe that was grow up to have a third eyeball.

Yeah. Sorry. I just doubled checked. It definitely was a third eyeball.

Anyway - The point was supposed to be: Get your butt to the track.

Later-
JM


----------



## rayhuang

AUdrey drove an RC car a couple days ago and she did alright. She knows the difference between throttke and steering and also marshalls herself!! Stacoie will kill me if she becomes a track rat!! But then there is always Vicki Blackstock!! maybe she'll be her mentor. 

Ray


----------



## joneser

I dont think it is anyone at the track that he is afraid of Buddy....especially you Remember to wear a loose fitting shirt this week! Don't want it tightening up when you are on the stand. See you tomorrow night!


losidude44857 said:


> Rays is afraid......lol


----------



## rayhuang

joneser said:


> I dont think it is anyone at the track that he is afraid of Buddy....especially you Remember to wear a loose fitting shirt this week! Don't want it tightening up when you are on the stand. See you tomorrow night!


What are you saying- I wear pants!!! I just dont wear "the" pants in the family!!

Buddy-I dont get skeered!! I'll just get faster if you beat me!!


----------



## rayhuang

MuchoMadness said:


> Ray,
> 
> Anyway - The point was supposed to be: Get your butt to the track.


Trying!!! YOu know I LOVE to race!!


----------



## losidude44857

See you there....
-Buddy


----------



## uspancarchamps

Greetings 10th and 12th scale racers!

I just thought Id update you on progress with my race. We are planning for opening entries the week after the ROAR Outdoor Onroad Nationals in Oregon. Hopefully by that time the official website will be actually worth looking at (and more than just a forum). I will be calling the owner of Hobbytown San Antonio (the host track) tomorrow so he can set up the necessary accounts for mail in and online entry, and getting the finished race flyer so that it can be posted there on the website for easy perusal by the racers so they can pass it out at their respective tracks. I have a couple sponsors lined up but I wont reveal any sponsor information until after I return from Chicago and the IMHE show (I have one very big name in my corner thats all I'll say  ). Well thats all for now. US Pan Car Champs are right on track!


----------



## bean's my hero

Ray you've got mail check it quick please!


Jim


----------



## rayhuang

Bean's My Hero-I zipped up the file and sent it to you just now. Please let me know!!

Ray
No racing for me tonight-


----------



## rayhuang

JOneser- 13.2!! -I guess your going Xray and not lookin back now!!! Please shoot me your set-up so I can see how different it is from mine.

Man-Now I realy am bummed I wasn't there.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Joneser-also be specific on the droop and diff settings, etc. I hope you ran mid-roll center as thats one of my theories-that its what to do with Xray in club racing. I cannot test it till i get a set-of FK bulkheads though.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## fleetwood

Jonesr,


I looked at those lap times. Looking good bro. I am sure you are pleased with the car for the first time out. Only 4 laps in the main that were not 13's.

I would like to see your set up.

RB


----------



## joneser

The car was awesome....has some room for improvement but it was very good for the first time out. Was able to give Jimmy a little competition tonight...he needs it. I had some expectations but they certainly werent this high. If you look back over the past few weeks you will laugh at my times compared to tonight. I have always been more consistant with the xray but being fast at the same time is really cool:dude: . Sorry for being ignorant about the setup but you will have to give me some time...I will have to check it and write it down. It is mostly stock (according to the manual). Lets just say its a good starting point. Up until tonight my fast lap with the tc3 was 13.6 and that was only 1 lap. I had a couple of 13.7's and for the most part I could only hang around 14 seconds so to have entire races in the 13's is really good. I will get the setup in the next day or two.


----------



## fleetwood

Jonesr,


Well that's awesome dude. Glad you like the car. Sounds like you made a good move. The car definitely has some improvements over the previous and if you are running the BMI chassis it makes it that much better. If you are not running the BMI chassis I highly suggest it...........

set up to: [email protected]

RB


----------



## losidude44857

Hey lets not forget i threw a 13.4 in there, and was pressuring Joneser for the first 3 laps, and then i bobbled and he was gone......
-Buddy


----------



## joneser

Yes Buddy...you had an awesome first two laps....not to burst your bubble but guess what 2 good laps gets you.....4th place. I had the fast lap of the heat and guess what that got me....a good look at the back of Jiimy's car. Got to get consistant for it to count....can't believe I am using Jimmy and consistant in the same sentence but he is very consistant right now. I am just glad that I was able to keep him in my sights. As for you, you were definately a handful those first two laps....drive like that and you will be tough. just keep the collar loose. This is getting to be a fun summer.

Rob....I have always wanted to run the xray....Its my favorite car...glad I went back to it. I have the stock chassis right now but will change when Xray releases theirs. then I will decide which chassis to go with. For now its box stock.


----------



## rayhuang

Man-And I just get to sit here and play w/ my PC and wonder-hhhhmmmmmm-if I had been there-how would I have done? *THIS SUCKS BIG TIME!!!!* I am jealous!! Very jealous of you guys.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hay -- is the 18th still a go for some Oval action? I was thinking about comming out with my BRP and Mini-T....any jumps on the track for the Mini-T?


----------



## rayhuang

June 18th Oval and Mini T night-still on!! e-mail Jimmy or HOlly for more details on the mini T course.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I have a few jumps I made for the HobbyTown track I could bring....


----------



## erock1331

Jim confirmed over on the oval thread that the race will indeed still be on for the 18th


----------



## erock1331

Micro Racer - Are you Steve Weber?
Just curious,

Eric Hutkay


----------



## Micro_Racer

No -- but I have raced Steve at Freddie's and HobbyTown-- he is FAST!


----------



## joneser

Guys at the gate.....I have Novak GT7 that is wired perfectly for a TC3. It has a grand total of 6 runs on it. I have gone back to the xray and it does not want to fit in the car along with my synthesized receiver so I am going to sell. I believe they are 150.00 new so I will ask 120.00 for this basically brand new speedo. Let me know if you are interested. I figured I would post hear before I go to ebay with it.


----------



## erock1331

Micro_Racer said:


> No -- but I have raced Steve at Freddie's and HobbyTown-- he is FAST!


Yep I wanted to battle Steve at Freddie's but my Mini-T did not have a mod motor and Li-poly's and he was running mod. He definately has a good wheel.


----------



## rayhuang

erock1331-I am going to call EA and see if I can borrow a car for this race. I take it 12th scales are MUCH harder to drive in oval than say a 4-cell 1/10th car?

Also-can you tell me some of the tire compounds youd recommend for a stock 1/10th 4-cell car for the Gate? An educamateded guess is fine :lol:


----------



## losidude44857

Ohh i know Eric, but everyone had to throw laptimes in, so i had to throw mine in...LOL. How much are those X-Rays with everything you got?
-Buddy


----------



## joneser

Buddy, the only things on that car that did not come with the kit were the front diff.. (which is like 35-40 bucks)...the sway bar...and the spring steel front axles....which are a must. the kit is anywhere from 299.00 to 329.00. Dont run out and do anything. Yes, the car is good...lets see how it goes. The car is easy to drive like a losi but fast...fast as a tc3...that remains to be seen but it has won some big races both stock and mod. You wont beat the quality of it. Get some of them at the Gate and Jimmy can start stocking parts!!! I think you will see a few more around before fall!


----------



## joneser

Buddy...I did not want to rain on your parade...you are doing awesome. Just a few weeks ago you were bouncing off the walls in the lower heats and today you are racing in our heat. Yeah Paul and Aaron arent there but the Punk (jimmy) is fast! You were a rocket early on that race....just need to control it a little better. Like I told you, you will be fast with the tc3...but there will be days that it is out to lunch! Keep up the good work.

Also, I am giving you a hard time about choking but you just like in golf or other sports...you need to choke a few times to learn how to control your nerves. I can stand over a 3 foot putt for good money without getting nervous. Get the lead at a clubraces and I develope the elvis shake sometimes. Have to get the experience!


----------



## rayhuang

$329.00 Buddy and all you need to buy is a diff. up front. The diff is either the FK for $43 or the stock one for only $30 SOME. jones' car was BONE STOCK.


----------



## rayhuang

JOneser-Josh has all his set-up sheets on his website now. www.cefx.net

Okay-JOneser-your car wasnt bone stock!! But the spring steel front axles are truly a must. Even though those front axles look Super light!!!

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

joneser said:


> Buddy...I did not want to rain on your parade...you are doing awesome. Just a few weeks ago you were bouncing off the walls in the lower heats and today you are racing in our heat. Yeah Paul and Aaron arent there but the Punk (jimmy) is fast! You were a rocket early on that race....just need to control it a little better. Like I told you, you will be fast with the tc3...but there will be days that it is out to lunch! Keep up the good work.!


he NEEDS to stop setting up his throttle like a lite switch or a snipers trigger!!!


----------



## bshields

joneser said:


> Buddy...I did not want to rain on your parade...you are doing awesome. Just a few weeks ago you were bouncing off the walls in the lower heats and today you are racing in our heat. Yeah Paul and Aaron arent there but the Punk (jimmy) is fast! You were a rocket early on that race....just need to control it a little better. Like I told you, you will be fast with the tc3...but there will be days that it is out to lunch! Keep up the good work.
> 
> Also, I am giving you a hard time about choking but you just like in golf or other sports...you need to choke a few times to learn how to control your nerves. I can stand over a 3 foot putt for good money without getting nervous. Get the lead at a clubraces and I develope the elvis shake sometimes. Have to get the experience!


I made you choke everytime you tried! :freak:


----------



## joneser

Oh...look....a comment from the special education crowd  

Brian...are you back from Vegas or have you not gone yet? Would love to get some pc help


bshields said:


> I made you choke everytime you tried! :freak:


----------



## erock1331

rayhuang said:


> erock1331-I am going to call EA and see if I can borrow a car for this race. I take it 12th scales are MUCH harder to drive in oval than say a 4-cell 1/10th car?
> 
> Also-can you tell me some of the tire compounds youd recommend for a stock 1/10th 4-cell car for the Gate? An educamateded guess is fine :lol:


Ray as far a 1/12th versus a 1/10th I am not sure. I have never ran a 1/12 car for about 15 years. And I just drove it for a guy a couple times. 
I would think with the car being smaller a 1/12th would be a bit more twitchy to drive than a 1/10th.

As far as tires for the oval race. If the bite is really down I would run 3 pinks and a purple right front.

Most flat tracks you can get buy with 3 whites and a gray or black Right front. At Beaver's flat track I ran a 
LF - White
RF - Gray/Silver
LR - White
RR - Gray
and it worked pretty good.

I will probably start with 3 BSR whites and a BSR Gray/Silver RF.
I imagine with no groove in the track, the cars will tend to be loose.
If you do get a pan car to run, make sure you get a Protoform High Downforce (HD) Monte Carlo body with a big BRP(Buds) Superwing, take the bi-leval out, mounted as low as possible on the body without touching the trunk lid.


If you dont have the exotic compounds you might be able to run 3 greens and a black RF.


----------



## bshields

joneser said:


> Oh...look....a comment from the special education crowd
> 
> Brian...are you back from Vegas or have you not gone yet? Would love to get some pc help


Im back from trip #1. I leave for Vegas again on 6/23-6/26. I'll be around after that.


----------



## rayhuang

erock1331 said:


> Ray as far a 1/12th versus a 1/10th I am not sure. I have never ran a 1/12 car for about 15 years. And I just drove it for a guy a couple times.
> I would think with the car being smaller a 1/12th would be a bit more twitchy to drive than a 1/10th.
> 
> As far as tires for the oval race. If the bite is really down I would run 3 pinks and a purple right front.
> 
> Most flat tracks you can get buy with 3 whites and a gray or black Right front. At Beaver's flat track I ran a
> LF - White
> RF - Gray/Silver
> LR - White
> RR - Gray
> and it worked pretty good.
> 
> I will probably start with 3 BSR whites and a BSR Gray/Silver RF.
> I imagine with no groove in the track, the cars will tend to be loose.
> If you do get a pan car to run, make sure you get a Protoform High Downforce (HD) Monte Carlo body with a big BRP(Buds) Superwing, take the bi-leval out, mounted as low as possible on the body without touching the trunk lid.
> 
> 
> If you dont have the exotic compounds you might be able to run 3 greens and a black RF.


Thanks-not sure what I am getting-except its a Hyperdrive 510-and I will install a GT7 and a JR 8450 digital servo, but I do have the pink rears, green left front and purple right front!!! 

Should I run the receiver on 7.2 volts or will 4.8 be enough?

Thanks in advance for all the help
Ray


----------



## erock1331

In stock and 19T we dont run reciever packs, just strap the 4 cell pack in and let er fly


----------



## losidude44857

Thanks Eric, i have went a lap and some, faster with the TC3, and it is more me than the car...nerves. I just need to practice and try to get more consistent, the only problem is, is what you said "With the TC3, you dont know what car you are taking out of the bag" and i think that if the new X-Ray has the speed of the TC3 (obviously) and handles very consistently, like my Losi, that may be better for me, but for right now, and probably a while, i am gonna try and get better with the TC3.
-Buddy


----------



## fleetwood

Buddy,


Suggestion with your TC3. Go over the car after race day and rebuild it after a couple of race days. The only problem with that car is its inconsistency from week to week. If you stay on top of it you will have a much better experience.

RB


----------



## rayhuang

Buddy-I feel like I am in the movie Days of Blunder... YOu take 5 minutes against the clock your way-then you let me re-asjust your radio and you do 5 minutes my way and well see which run is faster!!! hahahaha!!!

If theres one thing Rich Oettinger, Bean, etc all drilled into my head ws to 1. Never let go of the wheel to center and 2. YOU drive the car-dont play with funky settings on the radio and speed control to artificially make it do what you want.

Fleetwood-and it doesnt hurt to buy about 20 inner hingeins at a time from BRP!!!


----------



## bean's my hero

To all,

The oval race will be June 18th which is a Friday night and the doors will open at 4:00PM We will start racing at 7:00PM 

Micro: We would like to have jumps for the mini T's. We will fasion some up but We would love it if you brought yours as well. The more the marrier. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## losidude44857

OK, thanks, and this wednesday i will run my car the first 2 practices with my radio setting and run your settings the 3rd run and 4th and we will see which one i am smoother and faster with, it will be kinda hard to say b/c the traction will come up later, but we will have to check it out. Thanks Rob, ill have to look at it after this wednesday and make sure it is all ready for the next raceday.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> OK, thanks, and this wednesday i will run my car the first 2 practices with my radio setting and run your settings the 3rd run and 4th and we will see which one i am smoother and faster with, it will be kinda hard to say b/c the traction will come up later, but we will have to check it out. Thanks Rob, ill have to look at it after this wednesday and make sure it is all ready for the next raceday.
> -Buddy


It will be fun. If I have time (i.e. I stop playing Xbox instead of wrenching) I'll build up my Tc3 again with a tub chassis I have here and see if I can go Joneser/Blystone quick on Wednesday night. 

U-know-all we care about is beating Jimmy!!

Ray


----------



## bean's my hero

Not gonna happen for atleast two more weeks.


----------



## losidude44857

And whyh is that Jimmy?
-Buddy


----------



## erock1331

bean's my hero said:


> To all,
> The oval race will be June 18th which is a Friday night and the doors will open at 4:00PM We will start racing at 7:00PM
> Micro: We would like to have jumps for the mini T's. We will fasion some up but We would love it if you brought yours as well. The more the marrier.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


Bummer, 
I wish I kept my Mini-T. Maybe I can borrow my buddys for the oval race.
Jumps are cool

Jim,
Did you guys decide on how the track layout/dimensions will be?
We are all trying to too figure out what tires, gearing to start with.
And it kinda depends on how long the track is and how narrow/wide the turns are.
I dont want to come off as a pain in the rear but with only getting 3 hours practice it would help us out alot to know how the track is gonna look.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## rayhuang

Eric,

My Hyperdrive is on the way. I dont have everythng I need so might be looking for some quick help next week! I am putting in an order today for the missing parts-but I am sure I'll forget something and friday the 18th is going to come up quick!!

DO you know if Walt has wolfe springs and other small parts like shock mounts, center and side springs, Monte Carlo or Pontiac HD bodies, shock rebuild kits for VCS, etc.??

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## erock1331

Ray you got mail


----------



## rayhuang

Also erock-I am ordering Wolfe #8 white springs and #10 Red front springs-does that sound about right? What center spring and side springs do you thik wil,l be ballpark?


----------



## erock1331

Ray check your mail I emailed you some setup tips


----------



## rayhuang

Eric,

We better get that Oval track now that I have ordred $$$ in tires and parts for the 510!! But-I have wanted to run oval for some time and I have two brand new SMC packs just begging to be run!!!
What diamater for fronts for a guy who only has two sets of tiresto run all night? And also what should I strive to set ride height o to start?
Ray


----------



## erock1331

Ray
For normal weekly racing I cut my tires to 2.33 indoor racing - 2.35 outdoor racing
BSR's rim is a bit bigger than most so you can let the tire go a bit larger.
Cutting them a bit bigger will get you more life out of the tire too.
If it was nats time I run them more like 2.22-2.25 range.

The ride height for indoor tracks, usually for banked I run .060 shim under the front blocks and a #3 ride height adjuster (rear axle bearing Holder) in the rear

For flat tracks, run .090 shim under the front blocks with a #2 up in the rear
This will drop the car even more

The key is to get the chassis to be level.


----------



## rayhuang

Cool-I can do that. At this time I can only tru the front tires, not the rear-so I'll set the rear at say 4mm and cut the fronts to level car with a 0.09 shims under arms!! I may or may not have the offset rear hubs-so I will forgo that tuning bit for now. It really doesnt matter as I will be in the Sportsman/novice class I think and holding on for dear life!!


Thanks,
Ray


erock1331 said:


> Ray
> For normal weekly racing I cut my tires to 2.33 indoor racing - 2.35 outdoor racing
> BSR's rim is a bit bigger than most so you can let the tire go a bit larger.
> Cutting them a bit bigger will get you more life out of the tire too.
> If it was nats time I run them more like 2.22-2.25 range.
> 
> The ride height for indoor tracks, usually for banked I run .060 shim under the front blocks and a #3 ride height adjuster (rear axle bearing Holder) in the rear
> 
> For flat tracks, run .090 shim under the front blocks with a #2 up in the rear
> This will drop the car even more
> 
> The key is to get the chassis to be level.


----------



## uspancarchamps

Hey ray, have you had a chance to run that pan sedan of yours recently? If so, how is it?


----------



## rayhuang

ONly ran the car one battery pack on the pad outside of work, but it was fast as can be!! I put some suntan lotion on the tires, but it was still push in and loose as a goose on-power-but what do you expect from a unprepared dusty surface. Its a shelf piece now that the "boss" banned all weekend racing for me till fall season kicks off at the Gate!!


----------



## bean's my hero

Factory Kit XRAY

We will have the Factory Kit Xray instock on Wed. with a diff for the front of it. The car will be $289.95 and the diff will be $38.95. Anybody interested? 

Jim


----------



## fleetwood

Jimmy,

SOLD................. Drop me an e-mail. [email protected]


RB Love


----------



## joneser

Jimmy....I may be interested in a second kit as well. How many you have coming?


----------



## sg1

Hey Ray.... Will Friday be an actual race or a practice night for oval???


----------



## losidude44857

Wayne- I think that we are actually racing...Ray, correct me if i am wrong.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

JOneser-this is totally un RC related-but I see your on-Please check your PM's!!!

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## bean's my hero

Oval Race: Wayne it is a race this Friday night. 

Eric I will have two kits coming one for RB and one for you? maybe? Please let me know as I would like to get enough to have one on the wal. 

Jim


----------



## losidude44857

so when are we changing the track for our regular racing?
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

Next Mon. or Tues. Buddy. Are you up for giving us a hand with changing it. 

Jim


----------



## joneser

Jim....yeah...I guess I will take it....money I was not planning on spending but in the long run I guess it is smart. Buy a factory team...get the novak discharger for 50% off correct.


bean's my hero said:


> Oval Race: Wayne it is a race this Friday night.
> 
> Eric I will have two kits coming one for RB and one for you? maybe? Please let me know as I would like to get enough to have one on the wal.
> 
> Jim


----------



## bean's my hero

hmmmmmm


----------



## bean's my hero

you just want the car no diff right


----------



## joneser

that is correct sir. When are you going to have the kits


bean's my hero said:


> you just want the car no diff right


----------



## bean's my hero

Wed.


Jim


----------



## losidude44857

I doubt it, i am coming Wednesday, and more than likely on Friday, i dont know, just all depends on my money situation.
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

You've got more money than you know what to do with, Last week you were talking about buying an XRAY!


Jim


----------



## losidude44857

I have got money, i just can't spend it right now, i got car payment, insurance, ect. And i just started a new job, and they hold off 2 weeks before paying you. So i dont get paid till this Friday. We'll see.
-Buddy


----------



## David Usnik

*Wednesday*

Who's coming to practice Wednesday night? Ray, Eric,..? Ray, I can't wait to try the little car. After watching the 24 Houres Du Mans, i'm all pumped up about driving a prototype/pan car. I may need some 1/12 scale technical assistance.


----------



## rayhuang

David-I am stopping out to pick up the Xray for Rob Love at a minimum and would love to practice-but I shold go home and build my oval car for Friday night.

Ray


----------



## joneser

I will be there....only running touring right now. will get the 12th back out in a few weeks. Want to run some stock 12th scale every now and then


----------



## rayhuang

JOneser-did you get my PM? It was about an inexpensive set of golf clubs I saw for sale. Please let me know what you think please!! Fathers days comin- up-might ask for a set of clubs.....Better than a tie I figure!!

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## bean's my hero

Factory Kit XRAY

We will have the Factory Kit Xray instock on Wed. with a diff for the front of it. The car will be $289.95 and the diff will be $38.95. Anybody interested? 

Jim


----------



## bean's my hero

Alright everyone out there: This wed is open practice. Doors open at 5:30PM. Who's coming. This Friday is our first Oval Race! Who's coming. 


Jim


----------



## STONE

*Practice*

Is wednesday practice going to be the same layout or a new layout for the oval race on friday?


----------



## bean's my hero

It will be the same layout as last week.


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey Guys, 

Wed night we will be ending practice at 9:30 sharpe to change the track to an oval and set up some jumps for the mini-Ts in the infield. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## sg1

Jim...
What time will the doors open Friday?? How many qualifiers will be run??

Ray...
Do you got a 1/10 oval car ready???


Wayne


----------



## rayhuang

Wayne-doors open at 4pm Friday.I have the car on its way-may be here today!! The car is missing parts and those are being express shipped to me as well as Tires and a body.


----------



## rayhuang

YOU know guys-I am sure that if enough on-road guys show up with 12th scales or Sedan guys show-both could have a class that night. Well the 12th scales woud be in 4-cell 12th stock maybe-youd probably just need to get a 12th scale nascar body. If anyone needs me to order them some oval bodies for Friday-e-mail me-but realise we may have to ship 2 day which will be pretty expensive.


----------



## Xpressman

Hmmm.....did I hear OVAL?????? Tell me more about the track size. Is it going to be the whole size of the onroad track? If it is high ho horespower yeeeeeeaaaaahhhh.

Let's see here. Fort Wayne to Cleveland is only 230.1 miles. It is 30.1 miles longer then the 200 mile club race radi. hmmmmm Waht time do dors open and racing start and all that good stuff?

Brian Anthony


----------



## rayhuang

Brian-doors open Friday at 4pm. I THINK track is Snowbirds sized as erock and Jimmy have discussed.

Brian-I hope your name implies you owned Express'. I got one dirt cheap and the belts on it are SOOO TIGHT!! ANy tips to free-em up a bit. I boght the car from Chrsi who bought it from LUfaso. It is a mkII I think.

Thanks in advance,
Ray


----------



## Xpressman

rayhuang said:


> YOU know guys-I am sure that if enough on-road guys show up with 12th scales or Sedan guys show-both could have a class that night. Well the 12th scales woud be in 4-cell 12th stock maybe-youd probably just need to get a 12th scale nascar body. If anyone needs me to order them some oval bodies for Friday-e-mail me-but realise we may have to ship 2 day which will be pretty expensive.


Ray,

The only company that makes 12th oval bodies is MacAlister right now. The Bolink and Protoform bodies are better but no longer made. You might beable to find a place that has some Protoform Taurus' in stock but I doubt it. Just an FYRI (for your racing information)

Brain


----------



## Xpressman

rayhuang said:


> Brian-doors open Friday at 4pm. I THINK track is Snowbirds sized as erock and Jimmy have discussed.
> 
> Brian-I hope your name implies you owned Express'. I got one dirt cheap and the belts on it are SOOO TIGHT!! ANy tips to free-em up a bit. I boght the car from Chrsi who bought it from LUfaso. It is a mkII I think.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Ray


Ray,

I did run a Xpress Mark Swauger Kit (also known as a MK. 3). I ran it since it came out in july of '00 and just this past season stopped running. I got on the TC3 wagon and wasn;t nearly as competitive as I was the Xpress. I think it was more mental then anything. I never really had a probelm with the belts being too tight. If anythign the rea on was always a lil too loose. These are a true rubber belt and you could soak them in WD40 (I learned that trick from Blackstock with the older Yokomos). It makes them softer and subble and does work. If you try and stretch it a lil be careful they will break. Also make sure you bulkheads are straight and square. They are a big part of the structure and a lil off will bind a bearing. I have a ton of parts as I ran the car for 3 years and I also think Mike Mcmoney might still have all of his stuff from when he ran for them. Car is killer on carpet with a yok front end on it. If you need any parts let me know I also know a place that still carries parts for it out in cali.

I also have all the parts I ever broke with the car. I think it was like 5 or so. That doesn;t include the plastic parts on the yupper A-arm of the front suspension. The the 2 pieces that attach to the steering knuckle are the weakest on the car. I never really broke anything as I just wore it out. I did double up the rear shock tower as I felt it flexed too much. The only real parts that I ever broke were at the Ultra Triple Crown race whereI got rear ended just as my car got set down on the track off line for the start of the heat. Broke most of the right rear.

Sorry for the disotration but anythign else you need to know?

Brian


----------



## erock1331

Is there a dolly or something at the track that we can put our bins of equipment on to haul them down the big hallway?


----------



## rayhuang

erock1331-no community dolly!!


----------



## erock1331

Thanks Ray.
I have one but it's at my parents. Bummer
I might have to go pick a cheap one up. I got stiches in my back and I am not allowed to lift anything heavy.


----------



## rayhuang

I bought it mainly because I remember the year McMoney ran it at Champs and it was just a rocket and looked and sounded so cool!! I also rember holding this (probably exact same car) car in my hands waiting for the track in Mansfield to open and talking to Lufaso-and also thinking back then-I gotta get one of these some day. I bought it for less than a meal at Outback-so i got a car I always thought would be cool to own. WHat springs fit it? I tried Xray and they are too long!! I think AE will be too long too. I dont get to run/practice at Gate anywhere near as much as the olden days-so its harder for me to build up these toys and try-them. I almost bought a Tech MY02 last week-but then remembered-when would I run it? When would I be able to test it and get a set-up I like on it and then hot-lap it to see if its faster than my Tc3..... NEVER!!
THANKS!!!

Ray



Xpressman said:


> Ray,
> 
> I did run a Xpress Mark Swauger Kit (also known as a MK. 3). I ran it since it came out in july of '00 and just this past season stopped running. I got on the TC3 wagon and wasn;t nearly as competitive as I was the Xpress. I think it was more mental then anything. I never really had a probelm with the belts being too tight. If anythign the rea on was always a lil too loose. These are a true rubber belt and you could soak them in WD40 (I learned that trick from Blackstock with the older Yokomos). It makes them softer and subble and does work. If you try and stretch it a lil be careful they will break. Also make sure you bulkheads are straight and square. They are a big part of the structure and a lil off will bind a bearing. I have a ton of parts as I ran the car for 3 years and I also think Mike Mcmoney might still have all of his stuff from when he ran for them. Car is killer on carpet with a yok front end on it. If you need any parts let me know I also know a place that still carries parts for it out in cali.
> 
> I also have all the parts I ever broke with the car. I think it was like 5 or so. That doesn;t include the plastic parts on the yupper A-arm of the front suspension. The the 2 pieces that attach to the steering knuckle are the weakest on the car. I never really broke anything as I just wore it out. I did double up the rear shock tower as I felt it flexed too much. The only real parts that I ever broke were at the Ultra Triple Crown race whereI got rear ended just as my car got set down on the track off line for the start of the heat. Broke most of the right rear.
> 
> Sorry for the disotration but anythign else you need to know?
> 
> Brian


----------



## Xpressman

rayhuang said:


> I bought it mainly because I remember the year McMoney ran it at Champs and it was just a rocket and looked and sounded so cool!! I also rember holding this (probably exact same car) car in my hands waiting for the track in Mansfield to open and talking to Lufaso-and also thinking back then-I gotta get one of these some day. I bought it for less than a meal at Outback-so i got a car I always thought would be cool to own. WHat springs fit it? I tried Xray and they are too long!! I think AE will be too long too. I dont get to run/practice at Gate anywhere near as much as the olden days-so its harder for me to build up these toys and try-them. I almost bought a Tech MY02 last week-but then remembered-when would I run it? When would I be able to test it and get a set-up I like on it and then hot-lap it to see if its faster than my Tc3..... NEVER!!
> THANKS!!!
> 
> Ray


Ray if you ever want to buy me something to test just let me knwo and I will tell you what I want. hehehe I used TC3 springs on it but I had to sand down the ends so I could set ride height with the foam tires. A quick setup I was 60 wt yellow in the front and 50 wt and purple in the back, all AE stuff. The front no matter what will feel very soft compared to the rear. The biggest problem I always had is the rear end was always way too planted and it never wanted to rotate around the rear like a TC3. SO you had to get steering into it otherwise. 

Brian


----------



## rayhuang

Thats easy to see-the rear lower hingepin are so HIgh compared to the front-which are slammed low on the chassis. So its got ultra low front RC and ultra high Rear RC.

Its really-really stiff too. SO many cool cars-so little time. I would love to own some property like a buddy of mine-he has an asphalt Roval track in his back yard for sprint Karts!! Sadly its too big to be fun for RC cars-though he says I can run my RC cars there anytime. I keep bugging him to pour a skid pad next-but hes not budgin on that one!!! :lol:

Thanks, 
Ray


----------



## Xpressman

rayhuang said:


> Thats easy to see-the rear lower hingepin are so HIgh compared to the front-which are slammed low on the chassis. So its got ultra low front RC and ultra high Rear RC.
> Thanks,
> Ray


With both one-ways in and on rubber tires it was very hard to beat on carpet and asphalt. Best summer of racing I had and they thought it was all battery. hehehehe

Brian


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*Need Esc's*

Hey guys I missed the big swap meet, my grandmother passed away and I had to go to connecticut. Anyone have any speed controls or receivers for sale? got the kids cars and I need some electronics. Let me know here or email or call 440-821-8622


----------



## uspancarchamps

Hey Ray, you get my PM?


----------



## rayhuang

Uspancarchamps-I sure did. Havent ventred over to your forum n awhile-sorry.

my hyperdrive is here tomorrow. So looks like just stopping out to pick up the Xray Fk and maybe buy a Novak discharge tray andd go home and wrecnh the rest of the evening on the car!!

How much are the Nova Trays Jimmy?

Ray


----------



## bean's my hero

$74.95. 


Jim


----------



## rayhuang

Great price!!


bean's my hero said:


> $74.95.
> 
> 
> Jim


----------



## joneser

If he has one, its mine .....he forgot to bring it to the track last week! Tonight will be the highest one day sales figure his shop has ever had. I know I will own a huge chunk of that record!


rayhuang said:


> Great price!!


----------



## rayhuang

JOneser-did you order any of those Xray parts last week-springs and things like that? Just curious!!

Ray


----------



## joneser

no...forgot to tell you that....I was debating the second kit thing. Sorry. I can give you a full set of white springs for free! 


rayhuang said:


> JOneser-did you order any of those Xray parts last week-springs and things like that? Just curious!!
> 
> Ray


----------



## rayhuang

joneser said:


> no...forgot to tell you that....I was debating the second kit thing. Sorry. I can give you a full set of white springs for free!


Cool-I'll add-em to my collection of about 8-pairs!!!! I'll be dialed if I ever put 8-shocks on my Sedan!! :lol:

I might try and run one pack with myXray before leaving tonight. Its got a new front camber location and my steering extensions are super glued on now!!! SO now you guys when driving it wont say-hey its pulling really hard this way-and I say-it wasnt when I was driving it!! hahaha!!!

Yeah-AJ hobbies is about to have a really bignight-Rob and I are buying a FK, your buying a FK, Novak Trays, etc.....


----------



## joneser

Factory kit, novak tray, and at least 1 other big ticket item...not to mention what I told him to get quotes on. ouch!


rayhuang said:


> Cool-I'll add-em to my collection of about 8-pairs!!!! I'll be dialed if I ever put 8-shocks on my Sedan!! :lol:
> 
> I might try and run one pack with myXray before leaving tonight. Its got a new front camber location and my steering extensions are super glued on now!!! SO now you guys when driving it wont say-hey its pulling really hard this way-and I say-it wasnt when I was driving it!! hahaha!!!
> 
> Yeah-AJ hobbies is about to have a really bignight-Rob and I are buying a FK, your buying a FK, Novak Trays, etc.....


----------



## rayhuang

If theres only one Novak tray-thats cool-I have my Indi Octanes which work very well still-they just seem to take off about 20 seconds of runtime over time. 409 sec packs on my T35 become 388 after a month or two. But as is customary-the voltage goes up from 1.177 to 1.183++ in some cases. I am hoping the Novak tray will lower IR a bit and maintain the runtime. This way-even if the pack does not jump up in voltage-the added runtime will keep the battery higher in its voltage curve as it discharges.


----------



## joneser

Yeah...whatever he said:freak:


rayhuang said:


> If theres only one Novak tray-thats cool-I have my Indi Octanes which work very well still-they just seem to take off about 20 seconds of runtime over time. 409 sec packs on my T35 become 388 after a month or two. But as is customary-the voltage goes up from 1.177 to 1.183++ in some cases. I am hoping the Novak tray will lower IR a bit and maintain the runtime. This way-even if the pack does not jump up in voltage-the added runtime will keep the battery higher in its voltage curve as it discharges.


----------



## sg1

Ray.... WOW.... I can't see a difference between any of them... Besides, the t35 doesn't maintain a constant discharge rate to check a pack, let alone match them!!!!


----------



## rayhuang

sg1 said:


> Ray.... WOW.... I can't see a difference between any of them... Besides, the t35 doesn't maintain a constant discharge rate to check a pack, let alone match them!!!!


SG1-Yeah-you may be right. Didnt know that about the T35!!

The Hyperdrive is sitting at home and I got a care package full Hyperdive parts today at work. I next get a box of BSR tires-hopefully tomorrow!! 

Looking forward to getting lapped about 50x Friday night.


----------



## chicky03

*Mod TC oval*

Hey guys, there is going to be a Mod TC class friday night. Should be fun.

Paul


----------



## sg1

MOD touring on oval??? What is this world coming to??? If Paul was a real man he'd get an Associated 1/10 oval car and come out and play!! (right RAY)


----------



## chicky03

sg1 said:


> MOD touring on oval??? What is this world coming to??? If Paul was a real man he'd get an Associated 1/10 oval car and come out and play!! (right RAY)


Been there, done that, not much of a challenge. No offence to the oval guys I know it is a lot harder than it looks. Got 5th or 6th in the Bmain Mod 1/10 at the carpet oval nats with a car that was no good and a body that did not work. Went to classic racing weekly and won almost everytime. Frank was the only good competition there. We had some good battles.

Paul


----------



## rayhuang

GUys-soomeone help me-I will NEVER again try and run an Oval Race on two nights preparation!! I need a wing wire mounting kit for my 1/10th pan car. The kind that mounts to the tabs hanging off the pod. I need everything but the wing-which I bought (BUds). if anyone is seeing Bud or has an extra-please hook me up Friday afternoon!!


----------



## David Usnik

Ray,

1/12 scale rocks! The car's in the ballpark. By the end of the night, I was running lap times that would have been competitive with Danny and Pete. I just have to run more of them in a row. That should come with time. It's so nice having a car go where you want it to, when you want it to. I had alot of fun last night just driving the car and not worrying about changing 112 different things to get it to work. I was actually able to get into a rythem with the car. Just like the old days. The upcoming Fall/Winter season is going to be fun! Ray Adams I think is hooked as well. He seemed to have a good time with his 12.


----------



## joneser

Now that you are running lap times with Danny and Pete, you can shoot for someone that is good 


Just kidding, I just can't pass up an oportunity to poke a little fun at the brothers Medved. 

Pete...if fantasy racing was a race, how many laps down would you be?:freak: 

Would you guys happen to know who is in first?

See Ya Friday

The F'n Blue Car


David Usnik said:


> Ray,
> 
> 1/12 scale rocks! The car's in the ballpark. By the end of the night, I was running lap times that would have been competitive with Danny and Pete. I just have to run more of them in a row. That should come with time. It's so nice having a car go where you want it to, when you want it to. I had alot of fun last night just driving the car and not worrying about changing 112 different things to get it to work. I was actually able to get into a rythem with the car. Just like the old days. The upcoming Fall/Winter season is going to be fun! Ray Adams I think is hooked as well. He seemed to have a good time with his 12.


----------



## rayhuang

Dave,


Well-I am happy. That little car took a lot more time than I thought it would to build, but now the work is all worth it. I am glad you lik it. Feel free to call to debrief if you care to. Better to ask your questions while your runs are fresh in your mind. Thats What RB and I do after every race/practice-we talk through every change and how it affected the car-good or bad.

Yes-the Fall Season will be intense between all of us in both 12th and Sedan!!! I am really-really looking forward to a great 2004/2005 carpet season. 
Ray


David Usnik said:


> Ray,
> 
> 1/12 scale rocks! The car's in the ballpark. By the end of the night, I was running lap times that would have been competitive with Danny and Pete. I just have to run more of them in a row. That should come with time. It's so nice having a car go where you want it to, when you want it to. I had alot of fun last night just driving the car and not worrying about changing 112 different things to get it to work. I was actually able to get into a rythem with the car. Just like the old days. The upcoming Fall/Winter season is going to be fun! Ray Adams I think is hooked as well. He seemed to have a good time with his 12.


----------



## sg1

I forgot Paul WAS an oval guy..... now he's too good for it.... lol....


----------



## chicky03

sg1 said:


> I forgot Paul WAS an oval guy..... now he's too good for it.... lol....


----------



## David Usnik

joneser said:


> Now that you are running lap times with Danny and Pete, you can shoot for someone that is good
> 
> 
> Just kidding, I just can't pass up an oportunity to poke a little fun at the brothers Medved.


It's okay to take shots at the Medveds. They dish out enough of them out on the track themselves.


----------



## joneser

I am guessing that the first thing that you two need to do when you talk is figure out which car you are running at that point 
It may go something like this.

Ray: Rob....I ran all 8 of my touring cars tonight. I think I had a bad speedo in all of them because they just were not fast. The couple that were fast did not handle well so it could be a radio problem. 

Rob: Hey Brutha....my pimped out xray was flat Dialed baby. It was money! I was 2 tenths faster than the Pro 4 which was 2 tenths faster than the tc3 which was 2 tenths faster than the mission 2....ding dong....hold on Ray...the UPS guy is here with my RC Lab and Losi stuff.

Ray: Hey Rob...I have yet to figure out how Jones was so damn fast with the xray. I mean he had a stock chassis on the car and he finished building it at the track. I kick his A$$ at the big races but at the club races he passes me like I am running a radio shack car....hey wait, I have yet to try one of those. Do you have jason's number....sweet...a BMI radio Schack ride!

Rob: If you get the radio shack ride, please grab me one too....I will do some testing. I am however running out of room to gain that 2 tenths...my lap times are down to 6 seconds.

Ray: Oh well I am out of here....have to go work on the oval car, the Matt Francis Losi, the 10th scale pan car, the gas car, my 3 12th scale cars, and the brp....there is a slight chance that I can get parolled and will be able to attend the race.

Sorry guys! I could not pass up the opportunity for a little humor at your expense...I cant say much as I have spent a ton recently as well...unfortunate for AJ's there was no big margin items:freak: . Ray, I do have some info from last night that may help with the xray. 


rayhuang said:


> Dave,
> 
> 
> Well-I am happy. That little car took a lot more time than I thought it would to build, but now the work is all worth it. I am glad you lik it. Feel free to call to debrief if you care to. Better to ask your questions while your runs are fresh in your mind. Thats What RB and I do after every race/practice-we talk through every change and how it affected the car-good or bad.
> 
> Yes-the Fall Season will be intense between all of us in both 12th and Sedan!!! I am really-really looking forward to a great 2004/2005 carpet season.
> Ray


----------



## David Usnik

*funny*

Eric, 

How much are tickets to your show tonight?


----------



## rayhuang

LOL Funny-thats exactly how our conversations go!! 

Ray
p.s. Spread the good info my brutha!!


----------



## uspancarchamps

rayhuang said:


> Uspancarchamps-I sure did. Havent ventred over to your forum n awhile-sorry.
> 
> my hyperdrive is here tomorrow. So looks like just stopping out to pick up the Xray Fk and maybe buy a Novak discharge tray andd go home and wrecnh the rest of the evening on the car!!
> 
> How much are the Nova Trays Jimmy?
> 
> Ray


Dont worry ray, it aint goin anywhere! Come on over when you get a few minutes. Oh and we do have oval sections and are tryin to get some LTO guys to come over and post, so if you know of any, tell em about it!


----------



## krisgel

*T-Plates*

Should I be replacing the t-plate on my car after a certain amount of time? It is not broken or anything, I was just wondering if after a while it looses some of it's ridigity.

Thanks.


----------



## rayhuang

krisgel said:


> Should I be replacing the t-plate on my car after a certain amount of time? It is not broken or anything, I was just wondering if after a while it looses some of it's ridigity.
> 
> Thanks.


Only when it develops white stress marks in the corners of the t-plate or you experience un solvable handling or tweak issues.I always recommend having your spare T-plate fully built and ready to install. Saves mega time bwteen rounds if you find your t-plate damaged on race day.

It doesnt hurt to have a 0.063 and a 0.074 t-plate pre-built either.

Ray


----------



## erock1331

chicky03 said:


> Been there, done that, not much of a challenge. No offence to the oval guys I know it is a lot harder than it looks. Got 5th or 6th in the Bmain Mod 1/10 at the carpet oval nats with a car that was no good and a body that did not work. Went to classic racing weekly and won almost everytime. Frank was the only good competition there. We had some good battles.
> 
> Paul


Paul
Just curious what your last name is?
I have been racing there for about 3 years now.

The comment you made about Frank being the only good competition blows my mind. Frank is a threat no matter where he races. Ricky Liehr and Adam Liehr have 5 national titles between them. 
Mario Marsilio has 2 titles, I have one and 2-runner ups, and a couple others have won one as well. Hmm for us not being that good ask the Sandhills, N.C. guys what happens when us Ohio boys show up each year. LOL
Whenever I travel racers from other tracks tell me that Classic racers collectively are probably near the top.

Last year when we all went to Sandhills for the ARCOR nationals
we took about 21 guys down there. In stock we had 7 out of 10 guys in the A-main, took 1st and 2nd, In the B-main took 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th I believe. Our guys took 1st and 2nd in 19T in the A and both Frank and Ricky made the A in mod with some big names in the house.

Not trying to be cocky I just wanted to defend us a little after your statement above

No harm no foul.
Later
Eric H.



Eric H.


----------



## rayhuang

truly-the RC racing gods are NOT on my side this summer!! I just caught Stacie and Audreys cold this afternoon. Felt it comin on and its hitting me like a semi-head-on right now. Man is tomorrow gonna be a long day!!

Chicky03-see what you started :lol:


----------



## chicky03

Eric,

I did not mean to down you guys at all. When I was racing there were only a few "National Level" guys racing there. Frank is a great guy and racer and did not mean any foul to him either. Frank and Frank actaully helped my quite a bit. I have not heard of the other guys you mentioned because they probably were not racing at the time. I would have to imagine if I were to come and race I would get spanked. A lot has changed since I raced. It is nice that you guys have a bunch of good racers there like we do at the gate for road course because it makes everyone faster and better when you go somewhere else like you guys have done. The post was more to try and get Wayne going.

My last name is Ciccarello. Here is the link to the race I was at. http://www.roarracing.com/nats/results/1998/98crpov.htm

See you tomorrow. 

Paul


----------



## fleetwood

joneser said:


> I am guessing that the first thing that you two need to do when you talk is figure out which car you are running at that point
> It may go something like this.
> 
> Ray: Rob....I ran all 8 of my touring cars tonight. I think I had a bad speedo in all of them because they just were not fast. The couple that were fast did not handle well so it could be a radio problem.
> 
> Rob: Hey Brutha....my pimped out xray was flat Dialed baby. It was money! I was 2 tenths faster than the Pro 4 which was 2 tenths faster than the tc3 which was 2 tenths faster than the mission 2....ding dong....hold on Ray...the UPS guy is here with my RC Lab and Losi stuff.
> 
> Ray: Hey Rob...I have yet to figure out how Jones was so damn fast with the xray. I mean he had a stock chassis on the car and he finished building it at the track. I kick his A$$ at the big races but at the club races he passes me like I am running a radio shack car....hey wait, I have yet to try one of those. Do you have jason's number....sweet...a BMI radio Schack ride!
> 
> Rob: If you get the radio shack ride, please grab me one too....I will do some testing. I am however running out of room to gain that 2 tenths...my lap times are down to 6 seconds.
> 
> Ray: Oh well I am out of here....have to go work on the oval car, the Matt Francis Losi, the 10th scale pan car, the gas car, my 3 12th scale cars, and the brp....there is a slight chance that I can get parolled and will be able to attend the race.
> 
> Sorry guys! I could not pass up the opportunity for a little humor at your expense...I cant say much as I have spent a ton recently as well...unfortunate for AJ's there was no big margin items:freak: . Ray, I do have some info from last night that may help with the xray.


Jonesr,

You knucklehead. Cracking me up Good one.................

RB


----------



## joneser

Sorry Rob....I could not pass up the opportunity. I hope you enjoyed.

How is the xray going? I love the car. had a few issues on Wednesday but they were tire related. Do you think you will stick with it?


----------



## fleetwood

joneser said:


> Sorry Rob....I could not pass up the opportunity. I hope you enjoyed.
> 
> How is the xray going? I love the car. had a few issues on Wednesday but they were tire related. Do you think you will stick with it?


I definitely enjoyed it~ Cracked me up.

I'd like to say I am going to stick with it, but I "often" eat my words. However, I have purchases two Factory Kits now. With that said the odds are pretty high I will be running an X-Ray this season. I only got off base from TC3 one time this past season. I took a deal with Schumacher before the Birds, but had bad luck as you know. I ran the TC3 from August to January (pretty good for me).... All joking aside. I am pretty sure I am going to run the X-Ray this season. I am pretty committed..... 

BMI is suplying with me the graphite I need so I think it is a good combo. Fukuyama batteries, KO electronics, BSR tires, and Protoform bodies will definitely be in the pits..........

Looks like I can come up on June 30 and July 14. I'd like to bring the car up and see how it goes at the Gate. Past two times I have been there my cars have been complete piles (Schuie and Pro 4).......

RB


----------



## sg1

Good job Paul.... I didn't get going!!!! lol


----------



## chicky03

sg1 said:


> Good job Paul.... I didn't get going!!!! lol


----------



## sg1

It's OK... TURN THAT FROWN UPSIDE DOWN!!!!


----------



## erock1331

chicky03 said:


> Eric,
> A lot has changed since I raced. It is nice that you guys have a bunch of good racers there like we do at the gate for road course because it makes everyone faster and better when you go somewhere else like you guys have done. The post was more to try and get Wayne going.
> 
> Paul


Hey Paul, no biggie, I just had to stick up for my boys, LOL
I agree with ya though, it is nice to have such great local competition. Keeps everyone on their toes and makes em faster.

I notice at big sedan and 1/12th scale events that the Cleveland area racers usually kick some major butt. 
So props to you guys too.

See ya
Eric


----------



## ZOOOOM

Jonser,
:lol: :lol: NOW THAT WAS FUNNY :lol:


----------



## MuchoMadness

SG1 is a tool.


----------



## sg1

Is that why you waxed my body?????


----------



## MuchoMadness

Geez, do you have to let everybody know. Fine, wax your own body next time then. It'll never be as smooth as I can get it though. You probably don't care. DM told me you prefer it rough rather than smooth anyway. 

Ooops......is this an R/C car website....


----------



## rayhuang

Oval was a lot of fun. I am very glad I did the last miinute thrash to get the car ready for this race. I finshed buildig the car this morning in a cold sweat and fever-it was no fun!!

I am definately game for more Oval this summer-heck even this winter too.


----------



## fleetwood

rayhuang said:


> Oval was a lot of fun. I am very glad I did the last miinute thrash to get the car ready for this race. I finshed buildig the car this morning in a cold sweat and fever-it was no fun!!
> 
> I am definately game for more Oval this summer-heck even this winter too.


I want details. Who did what??

RB


----------



## losidude44857

No kidding, i skipped out on this one...went and seen Dodgeball.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Mod Touring was a fun one as pride was on the line. Joneser was talkin up his mad skills on the oval and Chicky wanted to use Joneser's motor. :lol: Jimmy was running the show with help from Goetz, but still rippin it up with my V2 8x1. Joneser had a V2 9x1 Hara Edition and pretty sure they both ran without rebuilds!!! IN the Main-Chicky got away-Jimmy fell back and lo and behold-Joneser was staying with him for the first time all night. Then Joneser let the pressure get to him and he started to blow the corners. But to his luck Chicky stuffed it in traffic and Jonser had the lead. Jimmy crashed and that put him right in front of Joneser who kept trying for an outside pass on Jimmy-aaah-not gonna happen!! In the end-Chicky took the win, then Joneser!! It was a fun one to watch.

IN 1/10th stock-it was a good dice up front with Wayne, Vicky and Eric duking it out for top spot. Some ultra consistent and tight driving by Wayne had him take TQ. IN the Main-Wayne got away, Eric fell back to last and clawed his way back up. Ernie had the smooothest looking car there, Locked in-dialed-whatever-but he was suffering a bit of straightline speed. Me-I was chasing down Ron Mick with every bit of concenration I had. I figured out a line with about 20 laps to go and got real consistent on lap times from there on out. I went from mostly 5 second laps to finish the race on almost all 4.9's! Not too shabby as everyone else was on 4.7 to 5.1 on the last 5-laps! So I finshed competitive and happy. Almost everyone gave me advice and used it and verey change made car freer and faster and easier to drive. I really enjoyed running it.


----------



## rayhuang

In BRP Modified-it was the Tyler Gerber show!! He TQ'd and won the main with the screaming banana car by 4 laps!!! 

I didnt watch the Bomber or Indy classes, but the results are up on the website!!

www.clevelandcarpetracing.com
Ray


----------



## Rich Chang

*Test drive cars*

Hola,

I figured since this will be in your area July 8 - July 11 you guys would want to participate. My brother-in-law and sister went to the one held in Boston and got to thrash an H2, Vette, and SSR.

http://www.autoshowinmotion.com/index.asp?flash=True

You can pre-register. Too bad it is not being held somewhere near me in Michigan. 

-Rich


----------



## joneser

I never claimed to have mad oval skills....exspecially not with a mod motor that I have never had in a car before. It was fun. Too bad chicky had to mess with his car....we were supposed to "run what you left with Wed." Then again he could not go out there and run like an idiot since he was out here mouthing off earlier in the week. And he has the nerve to beg me for my motor when he is already kicking A$$...Isn't that like lending a baseball bat to the guy who is beating you over the head with one?


rayhuang said:


> Mod Touring was a fun one as pride was on the line. Joneser was talkin up his mad skills on the oval and Chicky wanted to use Joneser's motor. :lol: Jimmy was running the show with help from Goetz, but still rippin it up with my V2 8x1. Joneser had a V2 9x1 Hara Edition and pretty sure they both ran without rebuilds!!! IN the Main-Chicky got away-Jimmy fell back and lo and behold-Joneser was staying with him for the first time all night. Then Joneser let the pressure get to him and he started to blow the corners. But to his luck Chicky stuffed it in traffic and Jonser had the lead. Jimmy crashed and that put him right in front of Joneser who kept trying for an outside pass on Jimmy-aaah-not gonna happen!! In the end-Chicky took the win, then Joneser!! It was a fun one to watch.
> 
> IN 1/10th stock-it was a good dice up front with Wayne, Vicky and Eric duking it out for top spot. Some ultra consistent and tight driving by Wayne had him take TQ. IN the Main-Wayne got away, Eric fell back to last and clawed his way back up. Ernie had the smooothest looking car there, Locked in-dialed-whatever-but he was suffering a bit of straightline speed. Me-I was chasing down Ron Mick with every bit of concenration I had. I figured out a line with about 20 laps to go and got real consistent on lap times from there on out. I went from mostly 5 second laps to finish the race on almost all 4.9's! Not too shabby as everyone else was on 4.7 to 5.1 on the last 5-laps! So I finshed competitive and happy. Almost everyone gave me advice and used it and verey change made car freer and faster and easier to drive. I really enjoyed running it.


----------



## fleetwood

So what is going on June 30th? Is that a race night or a practice night? I am planning to come up....

RB


----------



## rayhuang

The 30th is a practice night. There will have been one race on the layout-so the traction will be decent that night. Too bad you cannot come-up on the 23rd. Chicky, Jimmy,Buddy, GOetz , Ray, etc, etc. JOneser, and everyone are running stock touring that night. It will be a really, really comptitive night. Xrays vs. the Barracuda, vs the Pro4, vs the TC3!!!!

Ray


----------



## fleetwood

Well shoot........ I may come up anyway. I would like to do some testing at your track. How does the new layout look?

Take care,
RB


----------



## losidude44857

I think they aren't doing it until like Tuesday. Not sure.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Jimmy-would you post the work night schedule as I can only make it Monday later in evening to help. 

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey Guys,


We will re-do the track configuration to make it back into a road coarse Tuesday evening. We will start at 6:00 PM and work till it's done. If you can help it will be greatly appreciated and you will be compensated for your efforts. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Skip Gear

*Help with tracking down Tony Williams*

Rob, Ray, anybody else.

I need help tracking down Tony Williams. I had hoped to not have to go public looking for him but I have exhausted all my resources. I painted bodies for him for the Carpet Nat's this spring, (8 in total). I broke my own rule and sent them before receiving payment because I was running behind when I got them done. I gave them too Dean Delano to be hand delivered to Mr. Williams at the Nat's expecting payment when Tony returned home from the Nat's. I e-mailed the total as we had aggreed on the phone. I had done business with him before and he was always very nice and very prompt with payment and return calls so I had no worries about the transaction being completed. Since that time I have had no correspondence with Mr. Williams.

I have e-mailed repeatedly, called his cell, his work, his home, and sent letters snail mail to his work and home with no reply to any of them. It is as if the man has just disapeared off the face of the earth or died. I have read on here that he has since shown up at club races so I know he is still alive. My conclusion is that he is purposely avoiding me and trying to flake out on the bodies.

At this point it has been almost 3 months since he recieved the bodies and I am out a weeks worth of work and a large sum of money. If anybody see's him at the track or knows how to contact him, can you tell him I would like to recieve payment for these bodies. My only recourse from this piont is legal and the ammount of money owed is enough to justify it. I would rather not have to go that way though.

Fair warning - DO NOT DO BUSINESS WITH TONY WILLIAMS. I understand he has quite a bit to do with the Cleveland Winter Champs which really makes me wonder about being involved with that event.


----------



## rayhuang

If my Mom can watch Audrey for a couple hours-'ll come out to help-if not-I'll just come up to pick-up Eric's sunglasses. SORRY Jim!!

Anyways-this is a bit early-but do we want to sort of plan that _July 14th be a Stock 12th Scale night_? Basically try and get everyone who owns a 12th scale to run stock that night? Get like 15 or 20 cars?

HMmmm...Lets see we can get:

myself
Brant
Pete
Jimmy
Aaron
Dan
Ray A
Dave U
MArlon
Chicky
Adam
Wayne
Vicky
MIke B
Eric
Dave M
Blake
...


----------



## chicky03

Skip,

Tony has been MIA for a about two months. All his friends have called and left many messages and he has not answered or called back. We have no idea what is going on.

Paul


----------



## joneser

*Tony Williams*

Skip,
I feel your pain....and I am not going to try to defend Tony. Tony has never done anything like this since I have known him...that being said, this is getting a little weird. Tony was in constant communication up until about 2 months ago. He had a major change in employement and since then has semi-vanished. I know that Dean had posted a request for Tony's number and I sent him a PM with that number. I also told Tony that I did that. Then a few weeks ago Rob love asked if I had been in contact with him or if I could contact him. I too have had issues in contacting him and have only had 2 very brief conversations with him. Both of these conversations were prior to me learning of your situation. A few weeks ago when Rob asked me about Tony, I left a message for Tony on his voicemail...I basically told him that people were trying to get a hold of him and he needed to respond. 

I have no idea what is going on but it is not like him at all. He went from calling a few of us everyday to no communication at all. He has not been racing...(only 1 time since the nats) so none of us have seen him. I can't beleive he would be avoiding you for this dollar amount because he can spend with the best of them and this should not be an issue. I will try to communicate again....I can't promise anything because I too have not talked to him for a long time. After I do that, I am done. Like I said, this is not like him at all.....I think something is wrong. That probably does not make you feel any better but that is my take.


----------



## losidude44857

Yeah, i have been wondering where Tony went to....
-Buddy


----------



## joneser

Who knows, maybe he retired happy because he beat me his last time out.


losidude44857 said:


> Yeah, i have been wondering where Tony went to....
> -Buddy


----------



## fleetwood

Skip Gear,

Sorry bud. Have not heard a word. Jonesr and the others would no better as they are closer to him. I really hope things work out......


Gate,

Looks like the 30th is out. Bank One is sending me a to a Cisco DWDM course for the week...... I am off on the 14th and am planning to come up then.

RB Love


----------



## bean's my hero

Guys,


Just a reminder, we will re-do the track tonight starting at 6:00PM. If you can help it would be great. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> If my Mom can watch Audrey for a couple hours-'ll come out to help-if not-I'll just come up to pick-up Eric's sunglasses. SORRY Jim!!
> 
> Anyways-this is a bit early-but do we want to sort of plan that _July 14th be a Stock 12th Scale night_? Basically try and get everyone who owns a 12th scale to run stock that night? Get like 15 or 20 cars?
> ...


Pending a decision by my events coordinator, i'm in!


----------



## chicky03

David Usnik said:


> Pending a decision by my events coordinator, i'm in!


Two weeks in a row?? I have my doubts. 

Paul


----------



## rayhuang

I too "requested" that date. My babysitters leave the country again this week-so I will do a run two qualifiers and leave if I have to.

If one of you SEEEdan only drivers want to run 12th scale-I can put together one Speedmerchant Rev3 for you to run. All you will need is ESC, Receiver and motor. I have plenty of batteries and tires and I'll mount a servo in it. YOu'll need to let me know soon so I can start to build it. Oh-it'll have a body-but not a very good one so maybe you might want to buy a Parma Speed8 lightweight for it.



chicky03 said:


> Two weeks in a row?? I have my doubts.
> 
> Paul


----------



## sg1

HEY PAUL..... No bodies!!!!


----------



## chicky03

sg1 said:


> HEY PAUL..... No bodies!!!!


Apparently the shipping crew did not ship them out:dude: They are being sent today. Sorry.

Paul


----------



## David Usnik

chicky03 said:


> Two weeks in a row?? I have my doubts.
> 
> Paul


No really, i'm putting my foot down this time.


----------



## losidude44857

Ray i would like to on the 14th, but i have no extra reciever, and speedo.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> Ray i would like to on the 14th, but i have no extra reciever, and speedo.
> -Buddy


It's no biggie!! If you find some extra electronincs-let me know. But I am sorry-but I wont be doing a last night rebuild, so find some soon!! I am too old to do that anymore it seems.


----------



## Rich Chang

It appears that Brian Shields is living a double life racing r/c cars down in Dallas. He appears to have had some plastic surgery performed in order to try and hide his identity.

http://apnews.excite.com/article/20040618/D839MDE81.html

-Rich


----------



## rayhuang

Rich-hmmmm-Maybe he was on one of those MTV reality shows!!!

Sorry I didnt make the new track layout party.

See y'all tomorrow!!
Ray


----------



## fleetwood

Alright. Another schedule change. Looks like I am heading north on July 7th....

RB


----------



## bshields

Rich Chang said:


> It appears that Brian Shields is living a double life racing r/c cars down in Dallas. He appears to have had some plastic surgery performed in order to try and hide his identity.
> 
> http://apnews.excite.com/article/20040618/D839MDE81.html
> 
> -Rich


Damn it! I haven't even payed off the surgery, yet! I'm going to go for the Brad Pitt look next.


----------



## rayhuang

*Work, Work, Work.....*

Well-thak goodness for Jimmy and GOetz who built this great new layout by themselves. 

The track was fun to drive. As it was techincal-it made passing difficult without help from your fellow racer. But racing was still good as Buran and CHicky and Goetz and Jones both had great battles in the Mains.

*I think it is a good time to tell everyone that we need more people to come out in the summer. 15 entries is not cutting it and to be honest-it is jeapordizing both the summer series and quite possibly the fall series as well.* No one is under any obligation to have to come race at the Gate-but everyne should!! At least once a month. One race of 30 or 40 entries per month would make a world of difference!!

Heres a couple pics of the new layout. Enjoy!!


----------



## joneser

Well, wish I could say that I had a great time last night but I made some bad gearing decisions that sent my car going in the wrong direction in the lap time area. After looking at the lap times, can you guys please explain how you could not beat Chicky.....Ray, Brian, Aaron, Jimmy....you were all faster than the guy but somehow he was TQ and won the race. WEAK!!!

For those of you Gate people that are reading this, how about showing up once in a while!!! I am not going to name any names here but I remember hearing people say that they were going to run this summer and blah blah blah. We get the same people out here every week. Jimmy puts a post out there about working on the track and he had to beat all the help away with a stick. A couple of the regular helpers coule not be there that day (Paul and I) and they had a grand total of 2 people work on the track...jimmy and Seaball. I think it would be in our best interest to try to keep this place going. I have not done this very long...but I do know that I dont want to go back to a place like Brathenal. We have an awesome facility with a hobbyshop that has great prices. Try to beat the price on the Xray or the 12L4 or the speedo's that they have in stock. I am sure things will pick back up in the fall but I hope that we can get a few more people out there this summer. THe next race is the 7th and I think we are going to have a good number of people running stock 12th scale. I will probably run both stock classes so dont leave your touring cars at home.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*hey buddy B.*

Buddy, its Jay give me a call need to ask you a ? about the Losi XXXs 440-821-8622 talk to ya later!


----------



## joneser

WoW....pretty weird timing....Ray and I did not even plan that!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Joneser-I looked at my times too (about 20x-hehehe) and I threw away my best two runs on -uummmm, lack-of-ability???!!! I had a 24 5:01 going at I think the three minute mark-had caught Rice too and then started to pull a bunch of 13.0-which was like losing 0.5 to 0.7 each time. Subtract them from my 5:06 and-wow-its a 5:04......

RIce (the hacking [email protected][email protected]!!j/k) was the fastest of all, but Chicky is Chicky and Herrmann and Buran both just popped that one board for a few seconds and that was that. I had a second place car in the Main!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

THe only thing I know about Tony is he does not work at Toyota anymore since about a month ago. Havent heard form or seen him either since the nats


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey jonser did you get a buggy yet? my FT b4 is just about finished waiting on my receiver. see ya! wanna sell your pro 4 yet? I have cash waiting!


----------



## Roger Horowitz

*Racing at the Gate*

I have been to your facility, and let me say, it is quite nice. The template is large. The boards are rounded and forgiving. The lighting is consistent. The hobby shop and it's prices are awesome. And your clean room for truers is great. I have thought about making the trip out again to race with you, but...

...I have heard growing concern that the racers there are becoming...well, like that Goetz guy. I don't want to start anything, but I for one believe that flames are fast, not flamers. Pink is for girls, not for body colors. To be fast, you need to be macho, tough even. I am worried that I will not be fast at your track if all I hear are feminine screams for this Buddy Blystone, like he is Elvis or something. 

Can someone stop the madness?


----------



## joneser

I told you I sold the pro4 a while ago. Its all about Xray!


Mr-Tamiya said:


> Hey jonser did you get a buggy yet? my FT b4 is just about finished waiting on my receiver. see ya! wanna sell your pro 4 yet? I have cash waiting!


----------



## krisgel

Roger Horowitz said:


> I have been to your facility, and let me say, it is quite nice. The template is large. The boards are rounded and forgiving. The lighting is consistent. The hobby shop and it's prices are awesome. And your clean room for truers is great. I have thought about making the trip out again to race with you, but...
> 
> ...I have heard growing concern that the racers there are becoming...well, like that Goetz guy. I don't want to start anything, but I for one believe that flames are fast, not flamers. Pink is for girls, not for body colors. To be fast, you need to be macho, tough even. I am worried that I will not be fast at your track if all I hear are feminine screams for this Buddy Blystone, like he is Elvis or something.
> 
> Can someone stop the madness?



Roger,

I suggest that you bring in one of those orginizations that restores "confused" people back to a heterosexual lifestyle. This should fix the problem with Goetz.


----------



## joneser

Once again.....you are not well. The anti abortion people need to meet you!:freak: 

Roger....dont let last night get to your head.



Roger Horowitz said:


> I have been to your facility, and let me say, it is quite nice. The template is large. The boards are rounded and forgiving. The lighting is consistent. The hobby shop and it's prices are awesome. And your clean room for truers is great. I have thought about making the trip out again to race with you, but...
> 
> ...I have heard growing concern that the racers there are becoming...well, like that Goetz guy. I don't want to start anything, but I for one believe that flames are fast, not flamers. Pink is for girls, not for body colors. To be fast, you need to be macho, tough even. I am worried that I will not be fast at your track if all I hear are feminine screams for this Buddy Blystone, like he is Elvis or something.
> 
> Can someone stop the madness?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*Xray or Pro4*

Which kit would you suggest as far as the xray goes? besides cost of parts what are the other features of one over the other? Jonser you have an Xray for sale? what are the prices of these 2 cars at the gate? I have been working wednesday nights or else I would be there!


----------



## joneser

xray factory kit and the prices are 289.00 for th xray, 279.00 for the hpi. They both need diffs for the front unless you want to try your hand at a one way. Both are good cars...with similar features. last night we had 3 different cars that were all fast...Xray, HPI, and the tc3...its good to have choices.


Mr-Tamiya said:


> Which kit would you suggest as far as the xray goes? besides cost of parts what are the other features of one over the other? Jonser you have an Xray for sale? what are the prices of these 2 cars at the gate? I have been working wednesday nights or else I would be there!


----------



## STONE

Roger Horowitz said:


> ...I have heard growing concern that the racers there are becoming...well, like that Goetz guy. I don't want to start anything, but I for one believe that flames are fast, not flamers. Pink is for girls, not for body colors. To be fast, you need to be macho, tough even. I am worried that I will not be fast at your track if all I hear are feminine screams for this Buddy Blystone, like he is Elvis or something.
> 
> Can someone stop the madness?



45% Gay


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Thanks joneser, I think I am still sticking with the pro4, dont feel like reconfiguring battery packs for the xray.


----------



## rayhuang

You better be able to wheel like Jimmy if you want the pro4!!! if not-the XRay is flat out awesome. The FK kit mind you!! Not the FOC with long arms!! Either way he has both kits on the wall at AJ's!!!

Ray


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Thanks for the info, What are the charactersitics of the Xray or pro4 compared to the TC3? do they push like a Losi or touchy like a TC3? just curious. Also, anyone with setup tips for the B4 or XXXs let me know please! Got the kid a XXXs and the other is gonna run my TC3. the FT B4 is mine for the dirt if I ever get it finished! They will be running outside @ Hobby town for now in T/C. then at the gate. do you guys have a problem with 2 beginners on a wednesday night? they can run against them selves for all I care. I know on sundays you had a novice class. Only way to get started is to get em on the carpet! Hey ray with your import company do you have access to the smaller electric R/C helicopters like the hornet and others? please let me know as i would like to import one or a bunch.


rayhuang said:


> You better be able to wheel like Jimmy if you want the pro4!!! if not-the XRay is flat out awesome. The FK kit mind you!! Not the FOC with long arms!! Either way he has both kits on the wall at AJ's!!!
> 
> Ray


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Does anyone have a problem on wednesday nights putting up with a couple of young learners on the carpet? trying to maximize there wheel time. then on sundays once we get back to the regular schedule I will put em in the novice class, god help them! LOL


----------



## rayhuang

Joneser-the extensions pieces are done and in the mail to you. They are NOT pretty-but they will do the job. A minute with a dremel will shape them up nicely!!! Call me if you have any questions installing them.


----------



## joneser

Thanks Ray...when I do your rollout chart I will make sure to spill something on it so that it wont be pretty either!


rayhuang said:


> Joneser-the extensions pieces are done and in the mail to you. They are NOT pretty-but they will do the job. A minute with a dremel will shape them up nicely!!! Call me if you have any questions installing them.


----------



## Xpressman

WOW!!!! I'm so jealous. I think I need to start looking for a job in the Cleveland area. Can't wait to get to race there again.

Brian Anthony


----------



## krisgel

*Ray, Joneser...*

Is an X-ray FK a bad idea for a beginner to touring cars like myself? I'm getting the itch to wrench on a car with a bit more sophistication than a 1/12 scale. Of all the touring cars at the track, the x-ray seems coolest to me.


----------



## bean's my hero

Jason,

If you want a Pro 4 I have one. E-mail me if your interested. 
[email protected]

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## rayhuang

Actually not at all. Its build quality is superior to anythng out there (Pro4 is darn good too actually) so that means-when you build it-it comes out perfect. With a Tc3 for sure and also, but to a lessar degree-the Losi require a lot of handfitting and even more Experience on how to build one right (I.e. shimming the diffs and input shafts, freein up the arms, freeng up the diff cases). I have seen your attention to detail-but even you might be flustered at getting a Tc3 to free spin for 5 to 8 seconds!!!

IN fact I really like the Xray a lot-so much so that i am contemplating offing my Tc3, but when Ithink of all the hours spent on it to make it really, realy good-I think-better keep it!!

So I think the Xray is a perfect car for a beginne. Even more sweet is tha fact thatit is not a whole lot more expensive than a Tc3 or Losi!!



krisgel said:


> Is an X-ray FK a bad idea for a beginner to touring cars like myself? I'm getting the itch to wrench on a car with a bit more sophistication than a 1/12 scale. Of all the touring cars at the track, the x-ray seems coolest to me.


----------



## krisgel

rayhuang said:


> Actually not at all. Its build quality is superior to anythng out there (Pro4 is darn good too actually) so that means-when you build it-it comes out perfect. With a Tc3 for sure and also, but to a lessar degree-the Losi require a lot of handfitting and even more Experience on how to build one right (I.e. shimming the diffs and input shafts, freein up the arms, freeng up the diff cases). I have seen your attention to detail-but even you might be flustered at getting a Tc3 to free spin for 5 to 8 seconds!!!
> 
> IN fact I really like the Xray a lot-so much so that i am contemplating offing my Tc3, but when Ithink of all the hours spent on it to make it really, realy good-I think-better keep it!!
> 
> So I think the Xray is a perfect car for a beginne. Even more sweet is tha fact thatit is not a whole lot more expensive than a Tc3 or Losi!!



Sounds like it would be a good choice then. How about other things that I will need?

I don't know what motor, servo, tires, range of pinion gears, or body I need. 

It seems that everyone runs the Alpha body, althogh I'm not a big fan of it's looks. Are there any other bodies that work as well as the Alpha?


----------



## losidude44857

My pink body means nothing Roger...I am straight.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

krisgel said:


> Sounds like it would be a good choice then. How about other things that I will need?
> 
> I don't know what motor, servo, tires, range of pinion gears, or body I need.
> 
> It seems that everyone runs the Alpha body, althogh I'm not a big fan of it's looks. Are there any other bodies that work as well as the Alpha?


High speed high torque servo. I prefer digital ones like the JR 8800s or the KO 2343. I also have a Diigital Airtronics thats been working GREAT. 0.09 transit time as well as at least 90oz of torque as minimums. I have a bunch of these type servos to save you a few bucks there. 

TIres-Jaco Dbl pink orange fronts and dbl pink rears. Or if longevity is more important than outright speed-then Jaco Purple orange fronts and Purple rears. I'll tru the tires for you if you like.

PInions-Easy-same as on your 12th scale. 29 to 36 will cover stock and 19t. You'll need to buy a 128 spur gear in 64 pitch_Kimbrough and PRS work well-just make sure if you buy a PRS its a Sedan one-not a pan ar spur.

Motor-same as 12th scale. MOnster.

Bodies-well-the Parma Alfa works well on the car-but so does the Parma X20. bean would kill me if I recommended anything other than a PArma body.

Let me know if you need any other help. The cars super durable, but a couple extra top bumper braces, c-hubs and steering blocks wouldnt hurt.

I might have a short arm FOC type car for sale soon in near new condition I'll unload cheap. Two diffs, short arms, solid top deck, etc. I am buying out a guys Xray stuff whos getting out of the sport.

Ray


----------



## krisgel

rayhuang said:


> High speed high torque servo. I prefer digital ones like the JR 8800s or the KO 2343. I also have a Diigital Airtronics thats been working GREAT. 0.09 transit time as well as at least 90oz of torque as minimums. I have a bunch of these type servos to save you a few bucks there.
> 
> TIres-Jaco Dbl pink orange fronts and dbl pink rears. Or if longevity is more important than outright speed-then Jaco Purple orange fronts and Purple rears. I'll tru the tires for you if you like.
> 
> PInions-Easy-same as on your 12th scale. 29 to 36 will cover stock and 19t. You'll need to buy a 128 spur gear in 64 pitch_Kimbrough and PRS work well-just make sure if you buy a PRS its a Sedan one-not a pan ar spur.
> 
> Motor-same as 12th scale. MOnster.
> 
> Bodies-well-the Parma Alfa works well on the car-but so does the Parma X20. bean would kill me if I recommended anything other than a PArma body.
> 
> Let me know if you need any other help. The cars super durable, but a couple extra top bumper braces, c-hubs and steering blocks wouldnt hurt.
> 
> I might have a short arm FOC type car for sale soon in near new condition I'll unload cheap. Two diffs, short arms, solid top deck, etc. I am buying out a guys Xray stuff whos getting out of the sport.
> 
> Ray



Thanks for the help Ray. It looks like I should be able to buy most if not all of the stuff from the Gate. Not ready just yet, but soon.

I have a tire truer and have gotten pretty good at using it, so won't need you to true the tires. But, what height should they be trued to?

Does the chassis need to be sanded and superglued like the 1/12 scale?


----------



## rayhuang

krisgel said:


> Thanks for the help Ray. It looks like I should be able to buy most if not all of the stuff from the Gate. Not ready just yet, but soon.
> 
> I have a tire truer and have gotten pretty good at using it, so won't need you to true the tires. But, what height should they be trued to?
> 
> Does the chassis need to be sanded and superglued like the 1/12 scale?


Cool deal-support the LHS and build from new!!

Tires-well I start at 2.32" , but you can start at 2.35 or so for practice and when the get to 2.3 to 2.28-they are race ready. Chassis-yup-same prep work as a 12th scale chassis.

Ray


----------



## David Usnik

krisgel said:


> Thanks for the help Ray. It looks like I should be able to buy most if not all of the stuff from the Gate. Not ready just yet, but soon.
> 
> I have a tire truer and have gotten pretty good at using it, so won't need you to true the tires. But, what height should they be trued to?
> 
> Does the chassis need to be sanded and superglued like the 1/12 scale?


Krisgel, 

You should always sand and glue a carbon plate chassis. As for tire size on your touring car, try to get the diameter about 2.3" - 2.35". Maybe 2.25" if your going to be using the double pinks and double pink/orange. By the way, are you still planning on racing 1/12 scale as well?


----------



## David Usnik

Damn it! Ray's faster than me on the keyboard to.


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Damn it! Ray's faster than me on the keyboard to.


HI Dave,

I'll be running a T-plate car with the rest next club race!!! I ran one pack through my old school 12LC and it felt GReat!! Worked on it tonight, made some changes and cannt wait to run it again.

Ray


----------



## krisgel

David Usnik said:


> Krisgel,
> 
> You should always sand and glue a carbon plate chassis. As for tire size on your touring car, try to get the diameter about 2.3" - 2.35". Maybe 2.25" if your going to be using the double pinks and double pink/orange. By the way, are you still planning on racing 1/12 scale as well?



Thanks for the help David. Yes I will still be running 1/12 scale. I enjoy working on the cars and trying to make them as good as possible, and I am running out of things to work on with my 1/12 scale. The x-ray should help feed the need to wrench.


----------



## fleetwood

I have some items for sale in the rc accessories swap section..


Thanks,RB Love


----------



## vn1500

Hi all just bought a tc3 & am ready to race . i've raced brp at the gate with varying results , crashes and wins lol just had a couple of questions.
1 what tire works well at the gate for the tc3
2 what traction additive ie.. gripper , paragon , niftech
3 how much additive do you apply to front and rear
4 do you clean the tires after every round
5 what gearing ( stock motor ) works well 
6 what time does racing start on wed.

sorry about all the questions , but i'm completely new to this whole 4wd touring car thing 
thanks for any help
Tom B.


----------



## ZOOOOM

Hey vn1500, you have a PM


----------



## rayhuang

1.Purple and Orange Purple Jaco. For more grip-hence faster lap times-But wear quickly are Jaco Dbl pinks and Dbl.pink Orange.

2.YES-All three work at the Gate.

3. Always full rear, vary front for your driving style. Start with 1/4 and add more if you need more steering.

4. Not at club races.

5. 22/72 with 2.35 tires is close or 30/96 if using 64p gears. 

6. Doors open at 5:30 and racing starts at 7 to 7:30pm. Next race is July 14th.

YOu can also come out and practice on non race Wednesdays. Doors open at 5:30 and pratice runs till 10:30pm!!! 

Hope this helps,
Ray


vn1500 said:


> Hi all just bought a tc3 & am ready to race . i've raced brp at the gate with varying results , crashes and wins lol just had a couple of questions.
> 1 what tire works well at the gate for the tc3
> 2 what traction additive ie.. gripper , paragon , niftech
> 3 how much additive do you apply to front and rear
> 4 do you clean the tires after every round
> 5 what gearing ( stock motor ) works well
> 6 what time does racing start on wed.
> 
> sorry about all the questions , but i'm completely new to this whole 4wd touring car thing
> thanks for any help
> Tom B.


----------



## krisgel

What tools will I need to precisely set-up the x-ray? I already have a tweak board, ride height guage, and camber guage.


----------



## rayhuang

Adam-Just a droop gauge. I have a ton of those plastic ones you get from Tc3 kits you can have for free. I mean if you want to drop a load on some bling for your pit box-you can get the INtegy alignment tools or the Hudyy Ulimate set-up tools, but your gauges and your eyes will be good enough for a C-hub car.


----------



## erock1331

Ray
got the glasses today, thanks.
I sent some cash to your paypal acct.
Thanks again
Eric


----------



## rayhuang

Shoot-I didnt want anything for the shipping. You helped me a ton!!


----------



## erock1331

No prob Ray,
Hit up Micky D's on the way home and grab yourself a Combo meal, LOL
Dinner is on me tonight


----------



## rayhuang

Guys and gals,

I just bought a ton of Xray stuff from a buddy of mine and now I need to unload some stuff to pay for it. This kills me-but I would like to unload my FTTC3. But heres the catch!!! And its a weird one!! I do not have a new chassis for it!! But I do have the fullest parts box of TC3/Losi parts, spares, dogbones, screws, bushings, SPurs , bearings, hingepins, arms, Ti turnbuckles, alum screws, TONS of new screws in every size and length, C-hubs (losi and AE), steering racks and hardware, Losi rear hubs, Losi steering knuckles, tuning options in triplet, Warpspeed diff cases and my ownblueprinted diff cases, extra complete shock sets (all FT THreaded and even a set of adj.Serpent shocks), diffs and diff parts (stock, steel and IRS and Hardcore, etc.) *and the entire built suspension, steering and drivetrain ready to install onto a chassis*. Also have spare driveshafts, new RPM bumper, Rubberneck bumper, battery braces (alum and carbon fiber and plastic), IRS transponder/servo mount.The car is about as perfect a TC3/racing outfit as you can imagine. I even recently rebuilt the diffs (Nats only on them) and I just rebuilt the shocks with new seals, o-rings, bobbins and used Green slime on o-rings and Yokomo caps!! Best shock I ever built. 
There will be two chassis with it, but one is Old and been run outdoors and the other one is a Blemished one from when I was doing the milled chassis. It will work, its new, but its got a bad gouge from the milling bit. 
E-mail me to come see it all or if you have any questions. I live in Cleveland Heights. 

[email protected]

Ray


----------



## vn1500

thanks for all the answers ray you are a great help. one other question , sorry what does shore mean is that like a color designation for foam tires or a size??


----------



## Xpressman

rayhuang said:


> Best shock I ever built.
> Ray


I'ld hate to see the other 3.


----------



## rayhuang

vn1500 said:


> thanks for all the answers ray you are a great help. one other question , sorry what does shore mean is that like a color designation for foam tires or a size??


Shore refers to the hardness of the foam as measured by a duromoter gauge. So say a 30 shore which is like a Pink compound would be softer than say a 45 shore which I think is like dbl. Purple. So-yes-shores and colors refer to the same thing.

SHore ratings are used in gas racing more and electric foam tires are usually reffered to by color.

Also-gas tires are also seperated by both shore and as a front or rear tire. The reason being that gas racing front tires usuually have more rubber in them-which leads to greater life and a bit less grip than there rear tire counterparts.


----------



## krisgel

*Switching from Jaco to TRC tires*

I am switching form Jaco to TRC on my 1/12 scale. The white rear TRC's feel a lot softer than the white rear Jaco's. Should I be using a diffent color with the TRC's? How about for the fronts?


----------



## rayhuang

Jaco Grey is harder than TRC Grey.

Jaco White is very conparable to TRC Grey.

TRC White is Very soft.

Dont forget-the rear axle spacing is much different with TRC than Jaco. With TRC-you will need to space out your hubs farther out than with Jaco's to hit 6.77" width.

ON the front-I think Jaco Purple is softer than TRC Purple, but not to the degree that the rears are different.


----------



## joneser

Krisgel.....dont buy too many trc tires. Parma is coming out with tires for 12th scale and touring and they will be the same rubber that is on the trc tires. should be selling them within a month or two. Might as well try to keep Paul's job secure since he is not much of a slot car guy anymore


----------



## krisgel

I have no problem buying the parma tires when they come out. The reason I am switching from Jaco to TRC is actually because of the front Jaco's are weak around the point where the inner bearing is seated. The hole gets on enlarged and eventually the plastic cracks. The TRC's seem to be much thicker plastic. 

Until the parma tires are available, what color TRC rears should I be using? How about fronts?


----------



## rayhuang

Adam,

I was going to let someeone else answer, but oh well!!!!

I would have these TRC compounds on hand. I am guessing a bit as I dont normally run a t-bar car, but here goes:

Front:
Purple
Tan 1-pr.

Rear:
Pink
Grey 1pr.

The reason I put one pair was just to have something to tinker with and the other compound just might suit you better. if it feels good-you can always buy more.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Also-congrats to Jimmy on TQ'ing and winning 1/8th scale at the TDM Charity race Sunday at MORR


----------



## krisgel

Thanks again for all of the help, Ray.

Congrats Jimmy.

Jimmy, if you see this message: Do you still have an X-Ray T1FK on you shelf? If so, I'm toying with the idea of buying it this wednesday.

-Adam


----------



## losidude44857

Last Wednesday it was still there. And congrats Jimmy.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Adam,

Another thing thats nice to have is a variety of sizes of rear tires. Sometimes the car is a lot easier to drive on large rear tires. But on the other hand-sometimes car feels quicker and transitions better on smaller tires. This assuming of course you make changes to ride height and rollout. So its nice to have 1.82" to 2.00" rear tires. Takes awhile to build up a lot of sets like that, but it can be handy at times.

Ray


----------



## krisgel

rayhuang said:


> Adam,
> 
> Another thing thats nice to have is a variety of sizes of rear tires. Sometimes the car is a lot easier to drive on large rear tires. But on the other hand-sometimes car feels quicker and transitions better on smaller tires. This assuming of course you make changes to ride height and rollout. So its nice to have 1.82" to 2.00" rear tires. Takes awhile to build up a lot of sets like that, but it can be handy at times.
> 
> Ray


Ray,

That's good to know. I do seem to be constantly making changes to ride height and, when it needs it, rollout. 

Judging from the photos that you posted of the new track layout, it seems that a little lower rollout number may be in order for the new layout compared to the old layout.


----------



## rayhuang

I would say a couple teeth less. I can only fit a 30/100 MAx n my LC chassis (Darn t-bar cars!!). What spur are you using and whats the largest pinion you can fit? I have already beveled the edge of the T-bar-but it looks like I need to remove more.

THanks,
Ray


----------



## krisgel

rayhuang said:


> I would say a couple teeth less. I can only fit a 30/100 MAx n my LC chassis (Darn t-bar cars!!). What spur are you using and whats the largest pinion you can fit? I have already beveled the edge of the T-bar-but it looks like I need to remove more.
> 
> THanks,
> Ray


I'm currently using a 100 tooth spur and the largest pinion I can fit is 28. But in reviewing the rollout chart that I bought at the track, it seems as though I can switch to a 96 tooth spur and also lower the pinion size to = the same rollout as the 100/28 combo. Correct me if I am wrong, but I think that this solves the problem.


----------



## rayhuang

krisgel said:


> I'm currently using a 100 tooth spur and the largest pinion I can fit is 28. But in reviewing the rollout chart that I bought at the track, it seems as though I can switch to a 96 tooth spur and also lower the pinion size to = the same rollout as the 100/28 combo. Correct me if I am wrong, but I think that this solves the problem.


Thanks! Looks like when its time for a diff rebuild a 96 is going in.

Ray


----------



## krisgel

rayhuang said:


> Thanks! Looks like when its time for a diff rebuild a 96 is going in.
> 
> Ray


Also, I just rebuilt my diff using the method that is recommended on the irrgang racing site. It's never felt this smooth before.


----------



## bean's my hero

Adam,

The x-Ray is still there along with the front diff you will need. 
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## joneser

Mackin...I see you lurking out there....get your A$$ to the track sometime this summer!!!

Jimmy...there is no extra cost to post more than a sentence! Can I assume that my stuff is not in today?


----------



## joneser

Jimmy....do KO receivers come with a crystal? And I think you said that I could not get reciever crystals seperate?


----------



## bean's my hero

Eric,


No and No you can't buy them seperate. Radio should be here today. If you still want to get it tonight call me at 440-655-9382.

Thansk,
Jim


----------



## rayhuang

Hey Joneser,

Check this out!! Dont know the release date. http://www.rcworld.ch/neueprojekte.asp?id=1236  Looks like they decided on the batteries forward version as opposed to the splt pack Cyrul style-so you'll be fine with the BMI chassis.

Ray


----------



## joneser

Ray, I already knew that they were going with the side by side....my connections were right on. I do like how they milled under the servo!. What is different with the shock tower? Wonder where they are putting those silver mounts....roll center adjustments I assume?


rayhuang said:


> Hey Joneser,
> 
> Check this out!! Dont know the release date. http://www.rcworld.ch/neueprojekte.asp?id=1236 Looks like they decided on the batteries forward version as opposed to the splt pack Cyrul style-so you'll be fine with the BMI chassis.
> 
> Ray


----------



## rayhuang

I need your connections!!! YEah-those silver tall ballstuds are NICE!! A lot nicer looking than a ballstud on top of a cheesy aluminum stand-of.


joneser said:


> Ray, I already knew that they were going with the side by side....my connections were right on. I do like how they milled under the servo!. What is different with the shock tower? Wonder where they are putting those silver mounts....roll center adjustments I assume?


----------



## krisgel

rayhuang said:


> Hey Joneser,
> 
> Check this out!! Dont know the release date. http://www.rcworld.ch/neueprojekte.asp?id=1236  Looks like they decided on the batteries forward version as opposed to the splt pack Cyrul style-so you'll be fine with the BMI chassis.
> 
> Ray


Ray,

Since I am going to be buying an x-ray I have to ask, will I be wanting to buy an aftermarket chassis? What is wrong with the stock chassis?


----------



## rayhuang

Thats hard to say-I mean its easy to say NO!! Not yet-but I dont want to be an arrogant prick either. Theres nothing wrong with the stock chassis as far as defects, etc. The chassis I am running has the batteries moved forward quite a bit and is very stiff. The testing seems to show that on carpet-the car carries a lot more corner speed and has a lot more steering. When i frst ran it, I had so much steering I was turning in and hitting the board before the corner. I changed set-ups a little bit-took Dual rate out of radio, loosened the rear diff, softened up the rear spring and raised the rear roll center untill it got to be easy to drive. So now the 350 BMI chassis is super easy to drive and it appears to be able to run fast laps.

ON the previous layout-Joneser ran his car with stock chassis and did Great w/ it. He also was happy with his car the last layout in terms of handling.

I am sure the aftermarket chassi is better-but I dont thnk its neccesary at this time. If you bought a Pro4 or a TC3-I would say buy a aftermarket chassis for it though.

Lots to learn in Sedans!!! YOu'll have fun learning the theory on roll centers, etc... Just talk to Seaball-he'll have your headspinning in no time.
Ray


krisgel said:


> Ray,
> 
> Since I am going to be buying an x-ray I have to ask, will I be wanting to buy an aftermarket chassis? What is wrong with the stock chassis?


----------



## joneser

You dont need it right now. The stock chassis is fine. At some point down the road you may want to do it but I ran the stock chassis and it was very good.

Ray....I dont understand where those roll center pieces are going to be used?



krisgel said:


> Ray,
> 
> Since I am going to be buying an x-ray I have to ask, will I be wanting to buy an aftermarket chassis? What is wrong with the stock chassis?


----------



## rayhuang

Hey JOnser-You sid what i said only in 200 less words!! 


The shock towers on the FK kit have new holes on them-really short link-doubt we'd need them on carpet. But you could also use that tall ballstud on the front bulkhead standing up I bet. Like on the pro4.




joneser said:


> You dont need it right now. The stock chassis is fine. At some point down the road you may want to do it but I ran the stock chassis and it was very good.
> 
> Ray....I dont understand where those roll center pieces are going to be used?


----------



## joneser

Ray....getting my Helios tonight....is there anything I need to look for when putting on the drop down wheel? Also, are you running the radio in high response mode?

How much did you have the initial steering dialed out of your xray? Was that why it was sluggish on the initial turn in?


----------



## rayhuang

Eric,

Did you get my e0-mai or did you server bounce it? It was about the Fantom and golf :lol:

ON the Helios-nothing to be aware of on the Helios drop down radio. Just have your wife hold the drop down while you plug the harness in-or better yet-since your wives fingers are smaller than yours-have her plug it in and you hold the wheel.

I have NO Exponenetial on my cars anymore. I dont know why-but on the Helios-I dont ike the expo-which I always ran some on my JR radios. I run my Xray in 2ch mode with switch to HR mode because it has a Digital servo in it. I run my 12th scale in 3ch mode, but switch in HR mode and it works just fine. My 12th scale has a analog servo in it. If you run an analog servo in 2ch mode-you'll get a nasty glitch like response.


----------



## rayhuang

Oh-yeah-I am not going to be there Wednesady-so just call me on my cell if you have any questions. Or ask Jimmy of course-he has a Helios. Call me tonight if you have any problems too!!


----------



## joneser

I will have digital servos in both cars and may end up with KO receivers in both cars. What is the difference between 2 channel and 3 channel modes? Why do you run the cars differently?


----------



## rayhuang

2-channel mode sends a lot more info to the receiver and if you dont have a high speed receiver (301 or 302f), all the receiver sees is a bunch of noise and the servo just glitches and spazes out. IN 3 channel mode I think its sends less info or sends the info less often. So in this mode an analog servo and a regular receiver like the Novak Synth can be used. Eventually all my cars will have digital servos and a 302 rx in them!!!

TO be honest-I think the 3ch mode is more important for the type of receiver-than the type of servo, but to be safe-I run it in 3ch mode with analog servos and it works just fine.


----------



## rayhuang

Oh-yeah-if your running a Novak receiver in it-you need the radio in 3ch mode and the switch in normal speed. The switch is behind the module. It doesnt matter if youve got a digital Servo or not in this case.


----------



## bean's my hero

hey guys Practice is tonight from 5:30 til 10:00. Turnouts at practices and Race nights have been rather low. Support needs to rise if you want the Gate to still be in existance for the Fall 2004 season. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## STONE

maybe wednesday is just a bad night for people...It seems like there is always something else going on wednesday nights.


----------



## joneser

Stone...this is not directed at you so please dont take it that way. I dont think its the day of the week that is in question. Last year we had it on Thursday nights and there were a few people that complained that it was bad. They moved it to Wednesdays and those same people dont show up. Heck, one of them has fallen off the face of the earth. I dont know if there is any reason why the date could not be changed if it would mean more people but I assume Jimmy would need some commitments. There are plenty of people that had claimed they would be here all summer and dont show up. 

We do need to get some people out there, the small turnouts barely pull in enough fees to keep the rent checks from bouncing. If people want a great place to race then we need them to show up once in a while. That being said, I wont be there to practice tonight since I dont have a car that is together. I will stop up later most likely to complete a transaction. If anyone has any ideas let me know and I will talk with Jimmy and Goetz. I am sure they will be more than happy to listen.


----------



## rayhuang

Boy-what a dilemma. Last summer races had 45 entries!! Thats GREAT for a summer night racing program. Now its down to 15 to 25. Why? 

I would hope that people would speak up instead of walking away and not coming back. LIke I said before-theres a few guys that just dont race at all anymore that were coming out last summer. So count out 4 or 5 entries for guys that quit. Where are the other 20?

Come-on-post why your not coming out this summer or what t would take to get you back out.


----------



## krisgel

rayhuang said:


> Boy-what a dilemma. Last summer races had 45 entries!! Thats GREAT for a summer night racing program. Now its down to 15 to 25. Why?
> 
> I would hope that people would speak up instead of walking away and not coming back. LIke I said before-theres a few guys that just dont race at all anymore that were coming out last summer. So count out 4 or 5 entries for guys that quit. Where are the other 20?
> 
> Come-on-post why your not coming out this summer or what t would take to get you back out.


Ray,

Perhaps the 20 former Gate racers will not get your message from above because they do not read this forum. Is their another way to reach these racers?


----------



## joneser

Last year there were some grumblings here and there but there has been none of that for a long time. The racing is great, the race directors are making racing fun...they give time when needed. We are not rushed to finish up or get out of the building. I can't imagine that there are any complaints about any of that. We have a well stocked hobbyshop on site and great prices too. If there is someting that is not there, Jimmy will order and you will have it next week. 

Wed. was not great for me but I changed my schedule so I could race. I feel as though missing a week sets me back and I am losing track time to Goetz, jimmy, Ray or whomever else I am chasing. 

This is a great opportunity for people to learn. I know that I receive help from Chicky, Ray or whoever and it makes me better. I have tried to help out others as does Paul, Ray, Goetz etc. We are very lucky to have guys at the track that will take the time to help out. It is not like that everywhere. I know that I was at a track a few hours away and asked local "hot-shoe" a question about rollout and was basically lied to.


----------



## sg1

Ray...
I think I can speak for at least 7 racers who were racing consistantly last summer, but not this summer... It just happens to be a bad night for us. Just by chance it's the only night of the week we can't race. Not much you can do about it... We'd like to be out there rubbing bodies  If you know what I mean!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Yeah-Wednesday is HORRIBLE for me and I have come out to race, practice-as much as possible and as the joke goes "Ray, are you staying for one qualifier or two tonight?"

And your right JOneser-this is one track where the more experienced guys do help out anyone who asks. And many times help is offered to those too shy to ask, but clearly need help :lol:

Its funny that you hear stories about how the Gate is the track where the serious guys race-its no fun for the beginner....Ummmmm....We have a blast and we think the more the merrier. I dont get it. This is THE place to be to improve!!


----------



## rayhuang

Wayne-I would LOVE for the night to be changed, but I never pushed the issue. I just sent an e-mail to Jimmy, Aaron and Holly befoire the summer series started that I would like it on Tuesday or Thursday, but I realized I was just one person. Heck-if another night meant 10 more entries and Jimmy and crew could accomodate it in there schedules, I bet theyd give it a shot.
And you can rub your body on mine any da......oh lets not go there. Ick!!
Ray


----------



## UrboTurbo

Maybe no-one is going there beacause Jonser is now the Hot-Shoe  I wouldn't come anymore if he was beating me!!! j/k Jonser - you know I'm kidding. No- really - if I remember correctly when they changed to Wednesday nights there were basically a lot of people who just could not make it. That coupled with the flakyness going on at the track and it going from a Club to a Privately owned endevor, it probably makes people a little weary. I hear many stories working at the Hobbyshop so I really don't know the exact reason, but it probably doesn't help that there has been a huge movement to off-road in the NE Ohio area. Not to mention people are really wanting to expand and get into gas racing at MORR and OHSAA or whatever. CRCRC totally closes it's doors during the peak Summer months. I think that would give everyboddy a break and save some cash. Take all the money that the Nats brought in and use it to pay the rent and turn everything else off for a couple months. I am sure you will see a huge turn out the first week you start up again because people need a break sometimes, and some people don't want to go back to somewhere where others have had an opprotunity to practice all season while you were taking the break. This is just an outsiders opinion so don't attempt to Flame me! Good luck.


----------



## STONE

I am a true beginner (trying to get better) and I can't think of any better place to race. Granted I don't get around too much but I have raced at a couple of other places and the Gate is definately the best place. I don't ask nearly as much as I should but when I finally give up and have to ask someone a question it is no big deal, everyone is very helpful. Other than the stairs (big deal, who doesn't need a little more excercise) .The new incarnation of the Gate is much better especially the Hobby Shop, but almost feels like a lot of people stopped coming when we moved, perhaps they didn't give it a chance. I don't know.

That being said I won't be out tonight either, I have a crap load of yardwork to get done for a big party this weekend. I will be out to practice next week though.

It would suck if the Gate closed up, thinking about it, it is the only reason I am in this hobby. If the Gate closed look for 'another' "getting out of the hobby sale".....anyone need 3 TC3's?


----------



## joneser

Turbo, remarkably you actually bring up a decent point or two. That itself is amazing.:freak: 


There really is nothing going on at the track that should be pissing people off. The track is sort of a business but if you knew the particulars, you would not be real eager to buy in. Like everything else, there are times that people are not happy with something. Maybe they dont like the heat their in, maybe they dont like a response they get. I know that I have walked away shaking my head at times but in the big picture there is nothing to be ticked about. People that volunteer their time at the track to clean, tear down, set-up etc. get compensated for it (usually). When this thing was a club we had people getting burned out and not wanting to do it anymore. I only was around for a year or so before the gate but I was there for at least 2 of the Medveds cant do this alone speeches. This situation is way better then what it morphed from....if people are at the hobbyshop complaining then they need to speak up and make some suggestions. While it would be nice to have 40 guys on a summer race night, that might be unrealistic. It is not unrealistic however to get 25-30 on race nights and another 15-20 on practice nights. I am sure that Jimmy would be in good shape with that turnout. We just need to get by during the summer...the fall and winter should bring more people out. Maybe we should get some other form of communication out.


----------



## joneser

Turbo...you cant come in, make a few uneducated comments...then claim that you are an outsider so dont flame me. Thats like me calling you a jerk.....then saying I dont really know you so dont flame me.

Things are alot different since you have been back. The track has to be run like a business and I think that it is a good blend of club feel but still a business. If you notice, we have new carpet, new boards, tv's for scoring, tables for pitting, electricity for everyone. That did not come from the club or club dues. I dont think Jimmy will mind me saying that there is VERY little money in the account and that is why we are talking about this. Somehow, they did not make a bunch of money off the roar race. Maybe they learned what to do differently next time but for now, there is no big stash to live off of. Much of the money that has been put back into the track....I cant see anyone arguing that point. If people want to pay big bucks to form a club and still pay race fees then someone get something started....I dont think we could ever have the facility we have if it were not for the "business".



UrboTurbo said:


> Maybe no-one is going there beacause Jonser is now the Hot-Shoe  I wouldn't come anymore if he was beating me!!! j/k Jonser - you know I'm kidding. No- really - if I remember correctly when they changed to Wednesday nights there were basically a lot of people who just could not make it. That coupled with the flakyness going on at the track and it going from a Club to a Privately owned endevor, it probably makes people a little weary. I hear many stories working at the Hobbyshop so I really don't know the exact reason, but it probably doesn't help that there has been a huge movement to off-road in the NE Ohio area. Not to mention people are really wanting to expand and get into gas racing at MORR and OHSAA or whatever. CRCRC totally closes it's doors during the peak Summer months. I think that would give everyboddy a break and save some cash. Take all the money that the Nats brought in and use it to pay the rent and turn everything else off for a couple months. I am sure you will see a huge turn out the first week you start up again because people need a break sometimes, and some people don't want to go back to somewhere where others have had an opprotunity to practice all season while you were taking the break. This is just an outsiders opinion so don't attempt to Flame me! Good luck.


----------



## joneser

Hey....I dont want to see any rubbing of bodies! there are not that many good looking ones there to be honest. We can talk with Jimmy and see if we can change. Wednesdays were not good for me but I worked it in. I will personally speak with Jimmy and maybe we can get some communication out about it.

Wayne....I know that there is a little short guy who pits by me that would love to be racing against you! Besides....dont you now own a touring car too?



rayhuang said:


> Wayne-I would LOVE for the night to be changed, but I never pushed the issue. I just sent an e-mail to Jimmy, Aaron and Holly befoire the summer series started that I would like it on Tuesday or Thursday, but I realized I was just one person. Heck-if another night meant 10 more entries and Jimmy and crew could accomodate it in there schedules, I bet theyd give it a shot.
> And you can rub your body on mine any da......oh lets not go there. Ick!!
> Ray


----------



## rayhuang

NEVER underestimate the level of personal and financial risk a person or persons puts themselves under when they sign a lease!!!

Let me give an example from when I was running the track with Jimmy and Aaron. I upped my personal liability insurance so in the rarest of cases if some A-hole tripped on a board and got paralyzed, realised gettng money from the Gate would be fruitless and came after my house, car, furniture, bank accounts-that I would be covered.

Theres no glory in track ownership-ONLY hardship, hardwork and great satisfaction from Giving back to racers what true racers need and crave!!! A place to race-and in this case-one of the best in the country!!

Its in our nature as humans to question, doubt and complain, but in the end-the Gate is the product of hardwork, not greed.
And it deserves to thrive. Thats up to the local racers. Closing down for the summer is not as viable an alternative as one might imagine. Theres a hardcore group of guys who need this ike a heroin junky needs a fix, then theres bills that remain regardless if the track is open or closed.


----------



## sg1

Jonser,
I'd love to race that little short guy who races slot cars.... I have nothing ready.... just finishing up some drawings for a 1/12 scale chassis to get machined. I've been racing oval at Classic on Saturdays, but besides that not much else going on.


----------



## bshields

joneser said:


> Hey....I dont want to see any rubbing of bodies! there are not that many good looking ones there to be honest. We can talk with Jimmy and see if we can change. Wednesdays were not good for me but I worked it in. I will personally speak with Jimmy and maybe we can get some communication out about it.
> 
> Wayne....I know that there is a little short guy who pits by me that would love to be racing against you! Besides....dont you now own a touring car too?


Did he choose to pit by you or you by him?


----------



## krisgel

I think that there are probably a good deal of people in the area that have rc cars that they run in parking lots, backyards, etc that could be future potential racers. A lot of the m may not even know that the gate exists. I didn't know about the place until recentely, but would have come out to racce years ago if I only new abou it. Of the rc fans out there that do know of the gate but don't race, they may be intimidated to do so. Whether it is a lack of experience or the feeling that it is to expensive to be competitive.

We ought to explore new ways to ge the word out to these kind of people. And maybe even consider offering these people a novice class that races a car like the trinity T-spec (?) so that costs won't be as crazy and the technology not as intimidating.


----------



## bshields

rayhuang said:


> NEVER underestimate the level of personal and financial risk a person or persons puts themselves under when they sign a lease!!!
> 
> Let me give an example from when I was running the track with Jimmy and Aaron. I upped my personal liability insurance so in the rarest of cases if some A-hole tripped on a board and got paralyzed, realised gettng money from the Gate would be fruitless and came after my house, car, furniture, bank accounts-that I would be covered.
> 
> Theres no glory in track ownership-ONLY hardship, hardwork and great satisfaction from Giving back to racers what true racers need and crave!!! A place to race-and in this case-one of the best in the country!!
> 
> Its in our nature as humans to question, doubt and complain, but in the end-the Gate is the product of hardwork, not greed.
> And it deserves to thrive. Thats up to the local racers. Closing down for the summer is not as viable an alternative as one might imagine. Theres a hardcore group of guys who need this ike a heroin junky needs a fix, then theres bills that remain regardless if the track is open or closed.


The Tao of Hobbyshop and Racetrack Management by Ray Huang!!!


----------



## UrboTurbo

Damn joneser - Did I hit a cord or what? Belive me, I know it is hard to have a track. I have attempted to have one a couple times, and I didn't even have to pay rent! So I am sure it is a hard road. The thing is though is when it was a club people voted on where the club was going for the future. Now that it is a privately owned group, they make the decisions and I am sure that it is not what the majority want. I remember the so-called grumblings when they went to Wednesdays and the response was "That is the only night that is good for us" Does that sound like a majority rule? Not really. If you guys go back to my post from around the time this all happend, I warned that you need to keep the racers in mind. If they were open the days after the nats and the indoor champs where entries were at 75 people, that would have given a lot more money to the organization. Why wouldn't you want to have a race day right around peak indoor R/C peak season? Beacuse they needed a break, Because every one is probably burnt out from the champs or the nats???? If you think about it, alot of the regulars didn't run either because of the cost. I had a lot of guys telling me there dissapointment for this action, they wanted to race. So that is probably another reason why the track is known only for "Good Racers" beacause when there is another race in another part of the country that these folks want to go to. They just close up and say no racing till we get back! I'm sorry but that doesn't fly with people. So that was a lost opportunity and will continue to be till someone starts to take the little guys into consideration. They are the people who pay the bills. This is a business and sometimes you need to think of the bottom line. I don't mean to be so harsh, but it seems like some people have a wool over there eyes when it comes to how others feel.


----------



## losidude44857

I think that i break would be a bad idea...where is the money for rent going to come from for the 2-3 months? It may be "just" enough, but, it will pay the rent. And anyways, i couldnt go that long without racing.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

But Turbo-they do keep the racers in mind-hence the several thousand dollars spent to put in new fuse boxes and put a four way outlet at the end of every table in the place. They could have just put a few boxes on the floor and let the snake pit of extension cords and blown fuses be the order of the day like at the old Gate.

Theres keeping the racers in mind-then theres bending over and taking it in the backside for one or two especially vocal individuals!!

And as far as the few days the place was closed-if they let say you run the track while they are gone and lo-and behold when they got back they found one exterior door open, 10 pairs of tires missing, some tools and all the car kits GOne-who would pay for it?


----------



## joneser

Brian....based on the current level of support I give him, I think he is pitting by me....not me by him.


Wayne....we will see what Jimmy can do about the days and maybe you can come out an play with Paul. 



bshields said:


> Did he choose to pit by you or you by him?


----------



## UrboTurbo

I would imagine that person (It would never be me) Should loose that job or be reprimanded. It's asinine to think that someone would do that though - especially if they were trianed properly how to run the show. 

Thats the thing Ray - the people who really count are not being vocal and are not telling you how they feel. They conme and talk to me because they know I listen. There is no avenue for it anyway. If they come on here they will get flamed by the people who really belive in "The vision" set by EJ raceway.

It's all about a budget - I can see the fuse boxes, but a box at every table? What good is that when there isn't enough money to keep the place going? Sounds like the carage leading the horse to me??????


----------



## rayhuang

Turbo-I would find it hard to beleive anyone couldnt find a way to contact me and tell me what they are thnking. By PM, e-mail, phone at work or cell phone. Granted-I dont run the track anymore-but I do know what a sacrifice it is. trust me-if you do open your own track now-you are going to be under the microscope!!! YOu talk from a place called Nirvana where everything works just by everyone being accomodating and happy, happy little people. YOu and I both know the world is not like that.

Okay-lets put it to Majority rule. The majority rule is:

All parts in hobbyshop are at 90% discount-tires are Free!!

ENtry for races is FREE-second entry we pay you to race!!.

Track is open 24 hours a day-even on Christmas!!

Practice is FREE!!
Am I now supporting your talk of a Vision-I bet I am. Doesnt matter. YOu dont race on-road anymore and you clain to be the voice of the people-fine-come out tonight-sit down with Jimmy and spill your guts and HELP the people be heard.


----------



## UrboTurbo

It's not my job, this is a discussion board and I am discussing. Don't take it so personal? Here is the flame I was talking about, and I haven't even ran there for a year! Imagine if a newb with thin skin posted what I did. Would you scorn him like you do me? I surely hope not. 

Who says I don't race on-road anymore? I am just on a hiatus enjoying off-road, I am sure I will be back, if there is such a place. 

I love how you took my examples and ran with them. Yes that would be a perfect world, but I am sure no one is expecting that. We all just need to come to common ground. That was the jist I was trying to promote. Not your Nazi like thinking. No soup for you!


----------



## rayhuang

Yes-I agree 100%-but how to market to an audience thats so hard to reach in an economical way. The AM TV spot at the Gate actually helped us secure the track on NOrthfield road as the leasing agent saw the bit and wanted to help us out. But how many times will local TV shws b willing to come out?


If you think of any ideas-lets act on them. Spec class Might be okay-but most with the intention to race-understand that speed costs. The ones who cannot stomach it-go back to watching racing on TV.

I too was amazed to see how big RC racing was when i got started. I found out by calling the hobbyshops asking abut racing. They got me in touch with Don Deutsch and I started to attend. 


I am afraid Spec really only works after people find they love the sport-but dont have the ability or budget. I am not sure it will work to Bring new racers in. Bt I could be wrong.



krisgel said:


> I think that there are probably a good deal of people in the area that have rc cars that they run in parking lots, backyards, etc that could be future potential racers. A lot of the m may not even know that the gate exists. I didn't know about the place until recentely, but would have come out to racce years ago if I only new abou it. Of the rc fans out there that do know of the gate but don't race, they may be intimidated to do so. Whether it is a lack of experience or the feeling that it is to expensive to be competitive.
> 
> We ought to explore new ways to ge the word out to these kind of people. And maybe even consider offering these people a novice class that races a car like the trinity T-spec (?) so that costs won't be as crazy and the technology not as intimidating.


----------



## rayhuang

Turbo-I guarantee you I am not taking it personally. The discusion is simply that people need to come out or face the possibility that the Gate will cease to exist.

YOur contention is that the track has been mismanaged, run as a sole dictatorship for two or threes benefit not the whole and the track is doomed if they do not wake up and smell the Turbo. NOw I am saying-I guess all those people who came to talk to you because you listen waisted there breath. 
Its sad-because if those same people came to talk to me-I would actually act for the benefit of all local racers and try and help. Not say its not my job.


----------



## joneser

Turbo, you are completely clueless!!!

If you ask Jimmy, Aaron, or Ray you would find that I have consistantly brought issues up with them. Lets say that I have not drank the cool-aid. I have constantly got on them about this or that...but in the end it is a great place to race and I go and help when I can. The positive far outweigh the few negatives. 

I have always liked you and enjoy goofing around with you but as I told you the first time you shoved your foot in your mouth with Steve's shop. You need to think before you speak. You are getting too old to chalk it up to being immature as you did back then. You know nothing about the current situation at the track because you quit to go off and do your dirt thing. Your more than welcome to share an opinion....just make sure you have info to back it up. To say that I believe in the "vision" is completely uninformed...but that pretty much sums up your history here. If all of these people are coming to you to talk then from this point on send them here or to the people involved in the track. I think the saying is that if you dont vote, then dont complain who is elected. In this case...if you dont share your concerns or dont help out, then dont complain about it. Get involved and make yourself heard. Or in your case...go back to the dirt forum and share your wonderful opinions there...I am sure there are some people there that you can tell how to do things better.


----------



## UrboTurbo

I like that "Wake up and smell the turbo", or how about "Can you smell what the turbo is cooking!" Smells like fried @ss doesn't it? Man Ray you are to say the least extreme lets do the Turbo dictionary to see what he really means:

Listen the the racers = the track has been mismanaged, run as a sole dictatorship for two or threes benefit not the whole and the track is doomed if they do not wake up and smell the Turbo

People are afraid to go against the grain = if those same people came to talk to me-I would actually act for the benefit of all local racers and try and help. - Hello - Don't you think I am trying to do the same thing?

I'm not ranting so that you go down in flames, I am doing so to stimulate your mind and try to keep an awsome facility going. The more business the track does the more business the HobbyShop does, so I am all for them getting there act together. I am just trying to provide a means to do so.


----------



## rayhuang

But your comments have been of no use to the survival of the Gate. Everyone knows you have to listen to the racers, everyne knows you need entries to sell parts and pay the bills. The one bit of useful and New and extroidinary info you can bring you refuse to do and thats tell Jimmy and crew what people are saying to you!!

Cant you see my point? I am an open, I hope intelligent, warm individual with an extra large capacity for empathy-, but you make it sound like I am a brick wall-a stone.-an island. I hear ya-everythng you say-but I have already come to those same conclusions and resolved them in my own mind!!

Again-i ask you-Tell me and I'll tell JImmy-what do people say-what do they want? What dont thye like about the Gate? What d they say is the one thing that would bring thembac or infuriated them enough to stop comng out?



UrboTurbo said:


> I like that "Wake up and smell the turbo", or how about "Can you smell what the turbo is cooking!" Smells like fried @ss doesn't it? Man Ray you are to say the least extreme lets do the Turbo dictionary to see what he really means:
> 
> Listen the the racers = the track has been mismanaged, run as a sole dictatorship for two or threes benefit not the whole and the track is doomed if they do not wake up and smell the Turbo
> 
> People are afraid to go against the grain = if those same people came to talk to me-I would actually act for the benefit of all local racers and try and help. - Hello - Don't you think I am trying to do the same thing?
> 
> I'm not ranting so that you go down in flames, I am doing so to stimulate your mind and try to keep an awsome facility going. The more business the track does the more business the HobbyShop does, so I am all for them getting there act together. I am just trying to provide a means to do so.


----------



## UrboTurbo

I will admit when I shove my foot in my mouth, I did with Steves shop. I will not lie about that. But this is something I am passionate about, racing. It doesn't matter what spect of R/C racing it is. We are all on the same side. I just call them as I see them. I'm not partial in any way - like you. I am entitled to an opinion and I also want to see the track succeed. Belive me. I am just trying to stimulate some dicussion on the subject and it seems like I have succeeded. I will not burden you with anymore of my opinions - I know you would never do that to me????????????????


----------



## joneser

Greg...you can kiss my fat, hairy s$$! Before you call me biased you should do your homework. As I told you before...I support the track by racing there...helping clean, build, tear down...whatever it takes but I am one of the guys that always makes sure they think about both sides of an issue and I am sure they really love me for that . Greg, I love to rip on people, joke with them, crack jokes...but at the end of the day, I am one of the most open minded people there is. If you are gay or you have some different religous beliefs that is fine by me..deep down inside I really dont care. I may joke around with you a little but its your life and its not my place to decide what is right or wrong. You are more than welcome to any opinion you want. If you share your opinion, just be prepared to defend it. If you make stupid comments, you are going to get flamed. I think you are missing the point. you dont race there...you have not raced there for 2 years. Your more than welcome to have an opinion...but it seems like everytime you share one you dont do it in a politically correct way or in many cases in an educated way. The issues that existed at Gate#1 are non existant. Nothing is perfect but in the end we have a place to race...and for some reason, people come from pittsburgh, toledo, columbus, michigan.....to race with us. 

Lets drop this because I like you for some reason and I dont want argue this point with someone that does not know the situation. GO dig out a touring car or a 12th scale and show us how its done. I know that you have mastered the off road thing because I was very impressed with your off road performance the night that I went. I also know that I was enjoying your multiple comments about me being rich and blah blah blah...but that did not deter you from borrowing something from me anyways. In the end..I did not respond because it did not justify a comment. All I know is that I did not run 8th scale buggy that night and we had the same amount of laps in the main 



UrboTurbo said:


> I like that "Wake up and smell the turbo", or how about "Can you smell what the turbo is cooking!" Smells like fried @ss doesn't it? Man Ray you are to say the least extreme lets do the Turbo dictionary to see what he really means:
> 
> Listen the the racers = the track has been mismanaged, run as a sole dictatorship for two or threes benefit not the whole and the track is doomed if they do not wake up and smell the Turbo
> 
> People are afraid to go against the grain = if those same people came to talk to me-I would actually act for the benefit of all local racers and try and help. - Hello - Don't you think I am trying to do the same thing?
> 
> I'm not ranting so that you go down in flames, I am doing so to stimulate your mind and try to keep an awsome facility going. The more business the track does the more business the HobbyShop does, so I am all for them getting there act together. I am just trying to provide a means to do so.


----------



## joneser

By the way....stay tuned to Jimmy for info about the track. There will be some added involvment by someone who by all accounts is a true racer. Someone who cares about this and really just cares about having the opportunity to do it on a regular basis. This individual along with Jimmy are willing to make a commitment to keep this thing going and I am sure will listen to what you have to say. In order to allow this, we need to support them at some level. Each of us will have a different level but we need to make it happen. It beats racing in our backyards...handcounting cars.


----------



## UrboTurbo

I never said you were biased. I was making a comment to the group, not you personally. Sorry if you took it that way. I think you are great as well and I like you also, but our opinions on stuff vary to say the least. I know for a fact that you make one of the biggest contributions to the track, physically & monitarily, everyone should aplaude you for that (I know I need spell check). Your right I am not politically correct, I am a stimulator (I know you can come up with differnet words for me that don't belong in this forum), but all in all I care and that is what this is about. You guys have an awesome thing going and I don't want you to ruin it. I want to race with you guys again and I look forward to the razzing that will eventually take place. I just listed some resons why people might be skeptical about going. It has been said that they are in trouble fiancially and it will not be there if people don't do something. I am a firm beliver in letting people know how you feel, others on the other hand are not. I never said you were rich, that comment came out when I thought you were driving Ray's car and someone said "Jonser driving that, no way, not him" or along those lines. I am a spoiled brat who comes from money and I am sure I sound like that sometimes, but the simple fact is I proabably have less money than anyone on here. I can't help the way I was brought up. And never once did I say I am an awsome R/C racer. I do it to have fun, thats it. Oh and I like to razz you a little (This time it is towards you)


----------



## rayhuang

Yeah-we (I) certainley beat this into a pulpy mess!!

NOw I will truy make this personal!!!

I want and need a place to race. Personal feelings, bias, prejudice, budget, time, schedule, chip on your shoulder, whatever it is that keeps you from racing-I totally understand, but if it means coming out all skills rusty to a track where 10 or 12 guys have been competing non-stop-please do. 

Jimmy is a man of VERY FEW words, but he is out there reading. but when he says entries are at a level that puts the track in jeapordy-its not a smoke and mirrors act.


----------



## joneser

Ok turbo we are even. Nobody should applaud me for spending the money I spend at the hobby shop. I know that my wife certainly would not . I dont need a pat on the back for helping. When we help with big projects we get some help with race fees. That is great. If we were donating time and they were raking in cash it would be another story. I would not assume that they are dieing a financial death. We have a couple of months to survive and I think that we could get some help if needed. Hell, I would prepay practice and race fees it it helped. The turnout has been a little off from last year so we are just making a point about it. If you like what we have then maybe you can take a week out of your busy summer and come play. I know that everyone has commitments and if my wife was not so awesome then I too would be there less frequent. I dont spend money at the bar or anywhere else for that matter so I assume thats why I get the ok to come and play. By the way, I use the word we when talking about the track...I have no piece of the track but Ray, Paul, Goetz, medveds...we put alot of time there and while it is not really a club, we do know that it is our track...thus the word we. By the way, I am working with Jimmy....teaching him to talk in more than 1 sentence at a time.


UrboTurbo said:


> I never said you were biased. I was making a comment to the group, not you personally. Sorry if you took it that way. I think you are great as well and I like you also, but our opinions on stuff vary to say the least. I know for a fact that you make one of the biggest contributions to the track, physically & monitarily, everyone should aplaude you for that (I know I need spell check). Your right I am not politically correct, I am a stimulator (I know you can come up with differnet words for me that don't belong in this forum), but all in all I care and that is what this is about. You guys have an awesome thing going and I don't want you to ruin it. I want to race with you guys again and I look forward to the razzing that will eventually take place. I just listed some resons why people might be skeptical about going. It has been said that they are in trouble fiancially and it will not be there if people don't do something. I am a firm beliver in letting people know how you feel, others on the other hand are not. I never said you were rich, that comment came out when I thought you were driving Ray's car and someone said "Jonser driving that, no way, not him" or along those lines. I am a spoiled brat who comes from money and I am sure I sound like that sometimes, but the simple fact is I proabably have less money than anyone on here. I can't help the way I was brought up. And never once did I say I am an awsome R/C racer. I do it to have fun, thats it. Oh and I like to razz you a little (This time it is towards you)


----------



## STONE

*Lottery*

......don't worry, when I win the $280,000,000 Mega Millions Lottery on friday, I'll be able to 'contribute' to the Gate more......I can dream can't I.


----------



## chicky03

The boards are HOT today!!!

I am sure it has already been suggested but what about moving the practice/race night to tuesday or thursday. Lets get a poll going!!!

Paul


----------



## joneser

I am sure that Jimmy will be more than willing to listen and possibly move the day if we can increase turnout! I am good for any day of the week but tuesday, wed, or Thurs are the best


chicky03 said:


> The boards are HOT today!!!
> 
> I am sure it has already been suggested but what about moving the practice/race night to tuesday or thursday. Lets get a poll going!!!
> 
> Paul


----------



## bean's my hero

Hi Guys,

Boy Oh Boy! What have I started. I am sitting here at the track tonight reading through all these posts and I think to myself, well the orginal post that I put out there back on page 32 got a lot of response, but did it. I read every post and came to the conclusion that the four pages of posts that were a result of my original post gave me the opinion of three or four guys that come to the track every Wednesday and already voice there opinions. I need to know why the majority of the rest of the Cleveland area carpet racers arn't attend the Gate to practice or Race this summer. If the reason is as simple as I want to take the summer off thats fine let me know. If you don't like something that I'm doing thats fine too, post it, don't be shy I won't get affended. Please guys let me know your thoughts and please someone other than Joneser and Huang. After all those post I read Chicky posted to have a poll so I set up a new thread that is a poll to see what night is best for the majority of the racers. please take a few moments and go to the thread and take the poll. Changes may take place as soon as next week.

Thanks,
Jim herrmann


----------



## 1fastguy1

how about sundays LOL 
doors open at 8.00 racing starts at 11.00
LMAO
Mo Denton


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Hey guys,
First off, I have a question for the 12th scale guys. I had Buddy get me the L4 tonight, and I really don't know what the term is used but, I know that you use CA or super glue around the edge for the chassis after you sand it a little. What grit sandpaper do I use and should I just scuff it up a tad? Any help would be great. As far as racing or practice goes, I only reason that I have not been there, is I wanted to get this car and money was tight. Things are a lot diffrent now, and I know that I will be there every week from here on out, no matter what night it is on. 
Jimmy,
I am interested in getting a GFX. Do you have any in stock? If not, I was wondering if you plan on get any. 
Thanks guys,
Jerry


----------



## joneser

Hey...there used to be a guy that raced with us with your name. Are you related to him. He used to be pretty fast at one time but then he quit.


1fastguy1 said:


> how about sundays LOL
> doors open at 8.00 racing starts at 11.00
> LMAO
> Mo Denton


----------



## joneser

Go out to crcracing.com and they have a page that shows how to do it. I do it that way with the exception of applying the CA (glue). I put it in the clamps and use cutips. comes out smooth as glass if you do it that way. I use a dremmel to take of the upper an lower edges...emery cloth to round it off and smooth it. Then glue...using 400 or 600 on the first wet sand...then glue and sand 2 more times usually with 1000 grit. i am sure Jimmy can get you the GFX


HookupsXXX4 said:


> Hey guys,
> First off, I have a question for the 12th scale guys. I had Buddy get me the L4 tonight, and I really don't know what the term is used but, I know that you use CA or super glue around the edge for the chassis after you sand it a little. What grit sandpaper do I use and should I just scuff it up a tad? Any help would be great. As far as racing or practice goes, I only reason that I have not been there, is I wanted to get this car and money was tight. Things are a lot diffrent now, and I know that I will be there every week from here on out, no matter what night it is on.
> Jimmy,
> I am interested in getting a GFX. Do you have any in stock? If not, I was wondering if you plan on get any.
> Thanks guys,
> Jerry


----------



## Medved

*Uggghhhhh*

I just spen the last 30 minutes typing a reponse. Lost in cyberspace.

In short:

Lets get together to have a club meeting. Anyone have any good Pizza places in mind?

Pete


----------



## Medved

HookupsXXX4 said:


> I am interested in getting a GFX. Do you have any in stock? If not, I was wondering if you plan on get any.
> Thanks guys,
> Jerry


Jerry,

Just have Jimmy order it for you. Mine only took a few days to come in when he ordered it for me.

Pete


----------



## David Usnik

Good practice last night. Unfortunately, there were only six of us. I can't wait 'til the next race day. Ray Adams, you're going down! By the way, you should really think about getting Zach a 1/12 scale. He drives that thing alot better that his touring. He did pretty good last night. Tell him that another smart-ass comment from him while on the stand will earn him a seasons worth of work carrying my pit boxes up & down the stairs. j/k


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Dave,I am looking forward to the challenge,As for Zach,you asked him how he was going to run under preassure and he was in front of you the whole time.Maybe its a good thing for the both of us that he doesnt have one yet.:lol:


----------



## joneser

If my 12l4 is good maybe my rugrat will be available for Zach to purchase


----------



## davidl

Eric, Jimmy, or Ray - Do you think I should join the poll? I live almost 350 miles away and can't commit to being there all the time. Things have settled down for me a lot since the carpet season ended and I can see a weekday trip up there to run with all of you on a semi-regular basis. What do you think? Waaaaay to go Zach. He is my man and I hope he really sizzles all you OLD guys.


----------



## losidude44857

I say Tuesday nights are the way to go, but that is just my opinion. Someone else please make other comments on switching the night, and if Jimmy decided to, i would hope it to be a lot better, and not have anymore nights where there are only 7 people like last night, and that is only 70 bucks, that is not a profit by any means. Come on guys, get out here and race.
-Buddy


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

If I had to choose one night,I would pick tuesday.Thats my opinion.Come on,heres your chance to pick the night that is best for you.Dont waste this chance to voice your opinion.We need more people racing so we dont loose our great place to race.


----------



## joneser

did you guys fill out the pole in the other thread?


GRIZZLY-A said:


> If I had to choose one night,I would pick tuesday.Thats my opinion.Come on,heres your chance to pick the night that is best for you.Dont waste this chance to voice your opinion.We need more people racing so we dont loose our great place to race.


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Already did that,just trying to get peoples attention


----------



## rayhuang

Last night was a classic example of just too many things to do-what with ths being a holiday week too. Bt-next week should be a lot stronger and then hopefully the 14th will be really good. DavidL-since you race here-then by all means chime-in!! I too VOte for tuesday. Anything but Wednesday-but we all knw that-eh?

BTW-on a lighter note??!! I would still like to see the next club race be a strong showing of 12th scale Stock. Believe me-I took off from Dec 2003 to-ohhhh, March 2004 from 12th scale and when I started again to run the Nats-it was actually pretty hard to run fast again-I mean even Joneser was faster than me for the entire month-oh except when it counted!! :lol: j/k Joneser!!! The new layout (I posted pics last thursday) seems really good for 12th scale too.

Anyways, break out those little 2wd rockts and lets do some pan car racin!!! 

Ray




davidl said:


> Eric, Jimmy, or Ray - Do you think I should join the poll? I live almost 350 miles away and can't commit to being there all the time. Things have settled down for me a lot since the carpet season ended and I can see a weekday trip up there to run with all of you on a semi-regular basis. What do you think? Waaaaay to go Zach. He is my man and I hope he really sizzles all you OLD guys.


----------



## joneser

Not just faster than you.....light years faster than you!!!


rayhuang said:


> Last night was a classic example of just too many things to do-what with ths being a holiday week too. Bt-next week should be a lot stronger and then hopefully the 14th will be really good. DavidL-since you race here-then by all means chime-in!! I too VOte for tuesday. Anything but Wednesday-but we all knw that-eh?
> 
> BTW-on a lighter note??!! I would still like to see the next club race be a strong showing of 12th scale Stock. Believe me-I took off from Dec 2003 to-ohhhh, March 2004 from 12th scale and when I started again to run the Nats-it was actually pretty hard to run fast again-I mean even Joneser was faster than me for the entire month-oh except when it counted!! :lol: j/k Joneser!!! The new layout (I posted pics last thursday) seems really good for 12th scale too.
> 
> Anyways, break out those little 2wd rockts and lets do some pan car racin!!!
> 
> Ray


----------



## Medved

*12th Stock*

Ray, 

Count me in for some 12th scale on the 14th. I'll even try to get Mog out to play. I can't commit to practice next week. It will be my first week back to work since 10 weeks. It's going to be hard enought getting up without getting home after midnight.

Later,
Pete


----------



## rayhuang

Pete,

Some of the races at the Old Gate between us were some of the closest battles in RC i ever had. Its kind of sad in a way that we Race RC cars, but more often than not were on 5 or 8 minute qualifiers, not Races. Then when the Main comes-we ofetn find our bit of real estate on the track and run it out.

Its not often that you get to battle nose to tail for an entire race. When that happens-it is so awesome!!! I hope this fall with so many uys really stepping it up-were gonna have great battles all winter long!!

Ray




Medved said:


> Ray,
> 
> Count me in for some 12th scale on the 14th. I'll even try to get Mog out to play. I can't commit to practice next week. It will be my first week back to work since 10 weeks. It's going to be hard enought getting up without getting home after midnight.
> 
> Later,
> Pete


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey i am one of those people that havent shown up this summer yet, for me it has been a work related reason,But i just bought Jimmys pro 4 so now i have no excuse LOL! I honestly think that comming out to the gate for some of the beginners, intermediates, and others, may feel intimidated racing and practicing there. I know I posted several weeks ago about my fiances kids comming on a wednesday if any one would mind a couple of newbies since the one is running my Tc3 amd the other a xxxs, and guess what not any one person said oh yeah sure, bring em right out! We welcome rookies! To me what I think they would hear once at the track would be, "gee I cant get good lap times there are kids in the way", or "hey they just wrecked into my car". I saw that with Zach, people did it to him! Including myself sometimes. Turbo wasnt that far off on some of the things he said because i have heard some of the same things. I want to see the track survive, But we, like he(Turbo) said, Need to cater to everyone not just the upper end of the food chain. I think Jimmy, Aarron, Holly, and everyone who has helped over time has and is still working hard. We have a world class facility, lets keep it that way. Also lets cater to the little guy too though, that new person. Jonser you were one of those little people once, and I(at the brat) and many others have helped you get were you are as well as your own skill, But at a race day you hardly give me the time of day any more. thats part of the problem. I am not talking about you jonser directly, but the attitudes that emit from certain individuals while there is sometimes less than inviting. Yes certain people will help you out. Yes there are poeple who wont give you the time of day, Yes there are people who do give you the time and make you feel welcome, that is a reality of life thats how people are, you wont change that, But welcome everyone good or bad, sucky or awesom! I raced all winter @ hobbytown, and when i asked them the main reason why the majority didnt want to go to the gate was, we arent "good enogh" "we feel intimidated" "Some of those guys are rude" never was it its too far or the wrong day, I am not saying I am not guilty of some of the actions I speak of here, because I am. What i am saying is what i have heard in racing around the area. When I was in it Full bore years ago when Don Deutsch had his track, and others had theirs and 12th scale was flourishing somewhere in the mid 80's to 90's I always felt invited and almost a family feeling at those tracks, maybe its just a change of times. You always heard people say gee where are we racing next or when are we going back to our home track again. Did anyone see the write up in Extreme r/c about the gate? It said its a world class facility and other nice thing about the track, but didnt have much nice to say about some of the racers who attended. Not saying they were local guys or not, it just didnt sound inviting! I like all the guys I race with at the Gate, hobbytown, and toledo. Maybe get together and do another Top gun series and get them involved, the people that have been racing for more than a handfull of years will remember the fun of the TOP GUN! So I am sure I will be there with turbo once this hits and then I will be flamed, but my skin is tough, my car is fast, But i still cant drive LOL! Hope this opens some eyes, ears and mouths! I didnt say any of this to be negative or positive jut to be informative.


----------



## rayhuang

Do you really feel Turbo was flamed? i think he was corrected and informed-not flamed. YOu wont be flamed Jay because you gave examples to back-up what you claimed.

Yup-Ive heard that some dont want to race at the Gate due to intimidation, but i dont get it. So theres a few arrogant SOB's at the gate who went help anyone but themselves. Theres twice as many guys who are fast who will help. Every form of motorsport from grassroots dirt track to F1 has A-holes in the pitlane and few hotshoes you wont likely ever beat. Lets spread the word that the Gate is a great place to race and to improve. And is like that because fast guys or at least knowledgeable guys will help you out.

Also-the feel at races and at practces is far from intense-except on the track. Its been a lot of fun hangin at the Gate this summer.

Good post jay-thanks for the input,
Ray


----------



## vn1500

I'll post on the poll thread also , tuesday's would be alot easier to run . It is kinda intimidating when your new and run at the gate , there are alot of really good drivers out there , no matter though I'm 6'5" and 300lbs gimme some lip about your lap times dropping cause i'm in the way . you gotta leave the building some time hehehehehehehe !!!!! :devil:


----------



## krisgel

I'm new to racing and have found the people at they gate to be friendly, helpful, and fun to hang out with.


----------



## STONE

I don't really agree with the "we arent good enough, we feel intimidated, Some of those guys are rude". Nobody is good enough.....every new place/experience can be intimidating. I was no more intimidated at the Gate than I was at the fairgrounds. It was easier to start racing at the fairgrounds because of the skill level. I know it is suppose to be fun but getting crushed in every race/qualifier get's old quick. I'm definately not a 'good' racer but I can/try to get around the track in a decent manner. Everywhere you go there will be rude people but I think people get the wrong idea.....Most people at the Gate are out to have fun but are serious about racing that is why the Gate is the best place to race..we can go out to have fun but we are 'all' getting better and/or learning more each race. If you don't want to get better and you don't want to take people's advice when they offer it and/or you ask then then the Gate is probably not the place for you.

Jay, I can't speak for the Gate but I'm pretty sure they would enjoy having two new racers out there. There is/was a novice class and I've been running in it (because I suck) but have since moved out of it because I am getting a little faster and I was starting to get frustrated with people who were 'true novices'. Also I know enough to let the better driver get by me......so bring out the kids and I would almost guarantee they will be better racers by the time the the winter Hobbytown series starts than many of the people who have raced out there for a couple winters.


----------



## Medved

*Honest feedback welcome*

Jay,

Your post is very constructive. If anything, it is a reminder to all of us to remember what it was like to be a newbie! 

This is why I think it is important to meet as a club, face to face, and disucss and meet andy obsticles and come up with solutions. 

Our track, looks like a hard core racing facility, and that is where the fast guys run. But we need to remember, the slow guys, may someday be running door to door with you, and to keep our sport alive, we need to continue to promote, encourage, and help each other.

Perhaps a few signs around the track, would help. How about having a few "members" give a R/C clinic for newbies. Basic setups, recommendation, battery maintance, etc. I am sure there are a lot of solutions, but we need to identify the problems, before we can fix them.

The fourm is a great way to get and relay information, but too often, the good intentions or points behind a post or e-mail, are often misunderstood. I use e-mail at work everyday, but I still hold meetings once a week with my staff. It's just such a better way to have discussions.


----------



## Medved

*Close Racing*



rayhuang said:


> Pete,
> 
> Some of the races at the Old Gate between us were some of the closest battles in RC i ever had. Its kind of sad in a way that we Race RC cars, but more often than not were on 5 or 8 minute qualifiers, not Races. Then when the Main comes-we ofetn find our bit of real estate on the track and run it out.
> 
> Its not often that you get to battle nose to tail for an entire race. When that happens-it is so awesome!!! I hope this fall with so many uys really stepping it up-were gonna have great battles all winter long!!
> 
> Ray


Ray, I agree with you 100%. I enjoy close racing. Wheel to wheel racing, running nose to tail going back and forth for position. Some of the most memoriable racing I have had has usually been in qualifiers, and rarely in the mains. Yourself, Joneser, my brother Dan, Jason, as well as many other drivers, often have very close racing.

This is one reason why I don't like having a lot of classes. It spreads out the field too much. I enjoy having 4, 5 or even 6 heats of one class.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

STONE said:


> I don't really agree with the "we arent good enough, we feel intimidated, Some of those guys are rude". Nobody is good enough.....every new place/experience can be intimidating. I was no more intimidated at the Gate than I was at the fairgrounds. It was easier to start racing at the fairgrounds because of the skill level. I know it is suppose to be fun but getting crushed in every race/qualifier get's old quick. I'm definately not a 'good' racer but I can/try to get around the track in a decent manner. Everywhere you go there will be rude people but I think people get the wrong idea.....Most people at the Gate are out to have fun but are serious about racing that is why the Gate is the best place to race..we can go out to have fun but we are 'all' getting better and/or learning more each race. If you don't want to get better and you don't want to take people's advice when they offer it and/or you ask then then the Gate is probably not the place for you.
> 
> Jay, I can't speak for the Gate but I'm pretty sure they would enjoy having two new racers out there. There is/was a novice class and I've been running in it (because I suck) but have since moved out of it because I am getting a little faster and I was starting to get frustrated with people who were 'true novices'. Also I know enough to let the better driver get by me......so bring out the kids and I would almost guarantee they will be better racers by the time the the winter Hobbytown series starts than many of the people who have raced out there for a couple winters.


I have been racing with the guys at the gate before it was even the gate, I was speaking from my own experience only, i was speaking what i heard form people on the street, not everyone at the fairground complained about the gate, I didnt write it for anyone to agree or disagree, I worte my observations, I love the gate and the people who race there, I also worte this post to get people active to find out ways to make it a "better" place.


----------



## STONE

I know what you meant but I am a newbie and I am one of those people who race at the fairgrounds and The Gate and what I'm saying is in my experience and opinion (which might not matter) the arguement "we arent good enough, we feel intimidated, some of those guys are rude" has no merit and are only the misconception of those people. However, right or wrong, I agree we need to get past people thinking that and figure out how to make the Gate better and more appealing to a larger population.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Medved said:


> Ray, I agree with you 100%. I enjoy close racing. Wheel to wheel racing, running nose to tail going back and forth for position. Some of the most memoriable racing I have had has usually been in qualifiers, and rarely in the mains. Yourself, Joneser, my brother Dan, Jason, as well as many other drivers, often have very close racing.
> 
> This is one reason why I don't like having a lot of classes. It spreads out the field too much. I enjoy having 4, 5 or even 6 heats of one class.


I think thats a great Idea about the clinics, I had held a couple while at Hobbytown and it promoted sales in the store. I have emailed Jimmy about doing some P/R for the track. I also agree that meetings held would help, know its hard to get everyone together, but if there is a time for everyone to come together, NOW is that time, I want to see the gate prosper, not flounder out of existance. You know guys, just because as a club we dont run the track anymore, doesnt mean we still cant have the "club" and vote on issues of the track. we can pay our membership as before, and that is persay our rent to have meetings at the track, and then Jimmy and Aarron can take what we discuss in the meetings, and hopefully act upon it or not depending on if its a viable option. then as a "Club" we can be heard as a whole, not piece by piece by this person or that person. I know people miss the club thing, I know I do a bit, but most of the same guys are still there, and the extra $$ may help out abit. Is there anyway we can get some backing from some of the big R/C Companies? Or local business? I know when I raced large scale R/C boats some of the venues had local business "Sponserships" for the facility. its work to contact people about it, it may be an option. The bottom line is though we all need to show up and race, and or practice! We all begged for practice nights, they listened, lets step up now and show up.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

STONE said:


> I know what you meant but I am a newbie and I am one of those people who race at the fairgrounds and The Gate and what I'm saying is in my experience and opinion (which might not matter) the arguement "we arent good enough, we feel intimidated, some of those guys are rude" has no merit and are only the misconception of those people. However, right or wrong, I agree we need to get past people thinking that and figure out how to make the Gate better and more appealing to a larger population.


how can you say its a misconception and has no merit? your not inside their heads, some people are that timid. Anyways I didnt write that to "argue" about it, or that it was said as an argument at the fairgrounds, it was just to say what I had heard some people, Stone, if you dont mind me asking who are you from the fairgrounds? just curious.


----------



## mackhead

Well, let me expand on what I think to be an important point that has been mentioned but sort of hand-waived: Cost. I believe I read in an earlier post that it is generally accepted that speed costs. This is very true, but it was almost as if this was excused as a possible option for new people not joining the regular program. I mean, just look at your posts so far, and the equipment that you list. There are always going to be competitive gaps between who has the hardware to hang with the big guys, but what happens when people who used to compete cannot make the leap to the latest and greatest? Sure they can keep up for a time, but after awhile no matter how you drive you are still held back by your outdated equipment. When you can barely make it through a year without upgrading just to stay in the upper tier it gets rough for people on a budget. Speaking from experience, when you can drive well enough to qualify for a spot in the A main, but everyone else in that main passes you like you are standing still because of their superior equipment, it gets very disheartening. So that person takes time off, sometimes a whole year or two until they can come back with competitive gear. It may not sound like a big deal, but if you get half a dozen regulars that run into the same problem, you lose a good portion of your experienced crowd. This also doesn't take into account decent drivers that haven't run at the track before, but really have no interest in driving just to win a lower main when they would much rather be competing for a position in the A main. No one is going to go looking for a definite losing battle. It is the nature of racing, yes I know, but if the goal is to attract new (such as poor college students as myself) racers and even retain regulars on a budget, something has to be worked out where they know they stand a fighting chance. Otherwise they lose the fun immediately and who wants to pay for an instant downer? 

-Corey


----------



## STONE

I can say its a misconception and has no merit because that is "my experience and opinion" (as I stated) of being one of those people that could be a case study of the exact demographic of people being discused.....an extreme newbie who races at the Gate and the fairgrounds and enjoys the Gate and the people who race/run it and is one of the 10-15 people showing up every week. I'm not trying to argue with you and I agree with you (whether my opinion is right or wrong) that "we need to figure out how to make the Gate better and more appealing to a larger population."

FYI: I am 1/2 of everyones favorite architects


----------



## joneser

Corey....After the other day, I told myself to keep my mouth shut on this thread but why start now. I understand your post but don't think it has anything to do with why people have not shown up. When you get into any form of racing or any sort of competition you always have different levels of involvement, spending or whatever. If you dont have a budget equal to the best of the best then you need to make up for it in other areas. there are people that have been able to buy speed but there are plenty of people that have spent a ton and dont race in the A. I spend alot of money on this stupid hobby and when I show up to the track and have to race against Paul, Aaron, Jimmy, Brian or whomever...I pretty much know that i wont win the A main. My goals are to improve and keep catching those guys. I am super competitive and want to win but my goals are altered by reality. Is that a downer...maybe a smidge but I feel great when I hold my own...and know that one day I will be able to compete regularly with them. If everyone dithat could not win a race decided that they should not race then the indoor champs would have 20 people not 500 and the nats would hav 10 not 250. Be realistic about what you can accomplish and if that is not fun then dont do it. Your car does not have to be the latest Factory team Xray or the new Pro 4. The TC3 is probably 5 years old and is still one of the best if not the best car out there. The 12L3 is 5+ years old and is still as good as anything out there. Yeah, you have to have reletively new batteries and some decent tires but I assume you know that when you get in this hobby. Can this all be disheartning...yes but you have to look no farther than Goetz (seaball) to see someone competing with what many would call inferior equipment (and we often call it that:freak: ). Goetz has taken my used tires and turned them into perfectly good sets by glueing, truing, etc. He has driven cars called RC Lab and Barracuda...hardly the best of the best...by the way...he is an A main guy most evenings. The bottom line is that there may be a few people out there that have some sort of issue with the track, people, management or whatever...but the reason why they dont flock out here in the summer is that it is indoors, its not a top priority or they just can't make it there on that day. It just would be nice for some of the people that said they would be out there during the summer to actually come out 1 or 2 times a month. 


This thread has some good posts from some interesting people. Jay brought up some good issues but I just think back to me watching him at Berea this past year...holloring at the people in his heat. I did not race there this year because I did not want to be in that position. Yeah, we give little Zach the business every now and then but we are also the first guys to enchorage him to do better and cheer him on. 

Finally, I see a bunch of what needs to change from people that are rarely there. I cant tell someone that the way they feel is wrong...those are your feelings and you are welcome to them. I do however ask that you look around at Marlon, Krisgel, Stone, Zach, Buddy, and a large list of people that have been helped by people at our track on a weekly basis. I know that I have personally driven a half dozen peoples cars to try to help get them working better. Paul, Ray H., Seaball, Wayne Gerber, T. Williams (when he was around), and even the sometimes surly Kelly  have all helped people out a great deal. Like I said earlier in the week...go to another track and try to find the amount of help that is available here....it wont happen. Do we sometimes get upset at things that happen on the track...yes...is it called for NO. I know that I have started to pay attention to when I go on the track. If someone is outthere that is new...I will wait until they are done. Its not helping them if I run around outthere with them. Our track give you access to some of the best in the country and even the world. You have the 12th scale national champion (wayne), you have one of the top 5 stock racers in the country in Paul, occasionally you get Blackstock out there...and they all wont hesitate to offer some assistance (just dont ask Blackstock about the TC4). If you want to get better, you need track time and you can always use the assistance of the people that come there. I read this thread and it sounds like this is a crappy place to race...when in fact it is awesome. I did not say perfect but I will definatly say it is crazy to see the direction this has headed. 


STONE said:


> I can say its a misconception and has no merit because that is "my experience and opinion" (as I stated) of being one of those people that could be a case study of the exact demographic of people being discused.....an extreme newbie who races at the Gate and the fairgrounds and enjoys the Gate and the people who race/run it and is one of the 10-15 people showing up every week. I'm not trying to argue with you and I agree with you (whether my opinion is right or wrong) that "we need to figure out how to make the Gate better and more appealing to a larger population."
> 
> FYI: I am 1/2 of everyones favorite architects


----------



## UrboTurbo

Is the TC3 still competitive? I am thinking of picking one up tonight! All this talk about that gate has got me feeling the on-road racer in me comming out. I don't think anyone thinks this place sucks and I don't think it has a bad name, but there needs to start being more fun out there. I don't want to see the place go away so I will do my part to keep it here if we can change the night. Oh and I would definetly race any day but Friday and Wednesday. Maybe a Staurday race here and there wouldn't hurt you guys. That would definetly get me out there. 

The TC3 has the upper deck on it, what else would I need?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

STONE said:



> I can say its a misconception and has no merit because that is "my experience and opinion" (as I stated) of being one of those people that could be a case study of the exact demographic of people being discused.....an extreme newbie who races at the Gate and the fairgrounds and enjoys the Gate and the people who race/run it and is one of the 10-15 people showing up every week. I'm not trying to argue with you and I agree with you (whether my opinion is right or wrong) that "we need to figure out how to make the Gate better and more appealing to a larger population."
> 
> FYI: I am 1/2 of everyones favorite architects


Yes you are 1/2 of everyones favorite architects! LOL I thought thats who you were but not sure, seeing how I havent been there at all this summer


----------



## joneser

TC3 does not have an upperdeck. You have to make one or buy one. You probably dont need one if you dont mill out the chassis. If I remember, you used to mill out the chassis so you may or may not want to get an upper deck. I dont think you have to have it....Blackstock runs a milled chassis without a deck....I think he does ok with it. 

I dont get this no fun thing....we have a blast out there. The summer program is laid back. Yeah...when jimmy punked me he knew about it but we have fun. If you have been there on a race day and not had a good time then that is news to many.



UrboTurbo said:


> Is the TC3 still competitive? I am thinking of picking one up tonight! All this talk about that gate has got me feeling the on-road racer in me comming out. I don't think anyone thinks this place sucks and I don't think it has a bad name, but there needs to start being more fun out there. I don't want to see the place go away so I will do my part to keep it here if we can change the night. Oh and I would definetly race any day but Friday and Wednesday. Maybe a Staurday race here and there wouldn't hurt you guys. That would definetly get me out there.
> 
> The TC3 has the upper deck on it, what else would I need?


----------



## Medved

*Racing at the Gate*

Just some quick comments.

There will always be some people intimitated by comming to a new track. The way to help these people is by encouraging them, telling them about the Novice class, clinics, etc. 

For other people, they may not be intimitated, perhaps there are personality conflicts.There will always be differences of opinions, some people just get along better than others.

My feeling is that if you enjoy racing, the Gate welcomes you. 

Regardless of any one opinion, we need to consider all of the reasons why entries may be down. My personal reason for not running every race or practice during the summer is that it is just too nice outside, and I do have other interests. R/C racing for me is the perfect winter sport. In Cleveland, you have to take advantage of nice days when they are here. 

Some examples of what people are doing:
Ray Longatino runs go-karts, up into the fall
Dave Mog is getting married, not that he has been on the racing circut much, but just an example off what others may be doing.
Others might be running off-road or gas. There are a number of possiable reasons.

Perhaps one part of the solution to increase attendence is as simple as the day of the week. We will never find one day in the week which will accomidate 100% of the people. Majority should rule, and that is what Jimmy is trying to accomplish with having practice days. I am sure there are other things we can do as well. I would love to run an enduro race. Summer may be the perfect time to fit it in.

There may be some who stop racing to save up money, and are only there to make the show, or the the A-main. I am sure there are some out there.

I strive to make the A at our club events, but at Large events, I can only do the best I can do. Read my post above about having fender to fender racing with Ray and others. I have ALWAYS found a close races, regardless of if the were in the A,B F or G main, are what racing is all about.

For some, being ultra competitive is the only thing. For others on tighter budgets, running what you brung is what it is about. Some just starting are thrilled to fininsh a who raceday without breaking or completing a 5 minute races. Whatever catagory you fall into, you will have competition.

If anyone is interested in having a Club meeting. Let me know.


----------



## mackhead

Joneser - I think that the intention of my post was a little misconstrued. I was not referring in any way to things that either did occur or are occurring at the Gate because I have never raced there. I was just making a comment that is geared towards r/c racing in general, just so happened to be in this thread about this particular track. I know that there are ways to be creatively competitive while keeping costs to a minimum, but my point was what happens when that is all that is limiting you? It's hard to take a "so be it, that's how it goes" attitude towards it - not saying you are - but a lot of people take for granted that everyone can be on that level. Again I reiterate that I in no way was referencing anything to do with the track or its affiliated people - racers or operators. In fact, if I had the time and the money I would love to come join you guys, but sadly it is not possible. The best I can muster at this time is a couple weekends out on the Hobbytown parking lot - pushing my vintage tc3, tekin g12, 2000's, and 2 yr old motor around just for the fun of some bumper rubbin. Best of luck to you guys as you try to revitalize what sounds like a great program. 

-Corey


----------



## joneser

Corey...I understood what you meant and my entire post was no in response to yours. your post did not sound like you were saying anything happened at the gate. I just thought that I would say that I know that I probably wont win when I show up but I have different goals. To some I look good out there but I am still learning. If I had to win to have fun then I should have quit a long time ago. I am so freaking competitive its not funny but as long as I am improving then I know I have a chance to win regularly someday. If you dont stay committed then you have to do it for fun....you cant win if you are not committed. And then some say you should be "committed" for what you do to try to win.


mackhead said:


> Joneser - I think that the intention of my post was a little misconstrued. I was not referring in any way to things that either did occur or are occurring at the Gate because I have never raced there. I was just making a comment that is geared towards r/c racing in general, just so happened to be in this thread about this particular track. I know that there are ways to be creatively competitive while keeping costs to a minimum, but my point was what happens when that is all that is limiting you? It's hard to take a "so be it, that's how it goes" attitude towards it - not saying you are - but a lot of people take for granted that everyone can be on that level. Again I reiterate that I in no way was referencing anything to do with the track or its affiliated people - racers or operators. In fact, if I had the time and the money I would love to come join you guys, but sadly it is not possible. The best I can muster at this time is a couple weekends out on the Hobbytown parking lot - pushing my vintage tc3, tekin g12, 2000's, and 2 yr old motor around just for the fun of some bumper rubbin. Best of luck to you guys as you try to revitalize what sounds like a great program.
> 
> -Corey


----------



## joneser

Pete .....the real reasons you are not racing all the time this summer is:

1. you are out running around in that new chick magnet of yours. I heard your pickup line is "hey baby...I get 55 miles to the gallon"

2. You are embarrassed at the A$$ kicking you are receiving in fantasy racing.

3. You were embarrassed at losing to a guy running a radio backwards

4. you and your brother lost one of your two way radios

5. you and mog are recreating the drive accross the country from the movie Rainman

I look forward to racing with you next week!


----------



## UrboTurbo

What ever did happen to Tony Williams? Does anybody know? Is he in Jail or what?


----------



## rayhuang

I have been proposing a Expert Stock class for awhile now. This would allow those with smaller budgets, etc to compete more fairly for TQ and A-Mains!!

Of course-there is the problem of excluding someone from running in it or bumping someone into the class from Stock-stock. The other problem is on slower nights, there arent enoug people to support two stock classes.

But in the fall-this could go a long way to encouraging participation from alltypes of people. I am sure it is very frustrating to get motored or batteried and know you have no access to the killer packs, new tires that the top sponsored stock guys get.

Ray


----------



## joneser

Tony NO Here!


We have no idea at this point. Very odd!

Ray Huang....call me at work


----------



## David Usnik

Do any of you guys actually have a job that requires you to do something productive? These are some monster posts!


----------



## joneser

Yes Dave...I do. This week I have been writing business requirements and they get boring...have to go off and have a little fun :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Do any of you guys actually have a job that requires you to do something productive? These are some monster posts!


I took the Thursday and Friday off. Getting some rest before I go down to Burke for the rest of the evening and tomorrow!!!


----------



## David Usnik

*my $.02*

I'm starting to feel left out, so here's my opinion for what it's worth. I've been racing for 12 years, pretty much with the same group of guys. From Don's shop to the Brat to the Gate. I personally can't imagine there being a nicer, more helpful crowd of racers than the group at the Gate. Whenever i've asked for help or advice, it's been offered in spades. In return, I try to help as much as I can when asked by a new racer or the track. I try not to take the fortunate situation that we have as racers here in Northeast Ohio for granted. I love this hobby so much. As for the new guys coming in, maybe those of us who have been around for a while should be a little more proactive in helping them out. We shouldn't wait for them to approach us for help. We should approach them and offer it. Imagine how comfortable it would make a rookie feel. Remember your first day of racing? How about your first day of school or new job? It's the same thing. As a buisness owner, i've always been reminded about one thing. PERCEPTION IS REALITY. With employees and customers alike. Enough said.


----------



## Medved

*Busted*



joneser said:


> Pete .....the real reasons you are not racing all the time this summer is:
> 
> 1. you are out running around in that new chick magnet of yours. I heard your pickup line is "hey baby...I get 55 miles to the gallon"
> 
> 2. You are embarrassed at the A$$ kicking you are receiving in fantasy racing.
> 
> 3. You were embarrassed at losing to a guy running a radio backwards
> 
> 4. you and your brother lost one of your two way radios
> 
> 5. you and mog are recreating the drive accross the country from the movie Rainman
> 
> I look forward to racing with you next week!


Joneser, your on to me. At least I having given you the opportunity to kick my @$$ in Golf too!

On the other hand, I did talk to the Rainman . . . I mean Dave Mog, and he might be able to run 12th next week. Stay tuned. He might have to stop at K-mart first.


----------



## Medved

rayhuang said:


> I have been proposing a Expert Stock class for awhile now. This would allow those with smaller budgets, etc to compete more fairly for TQ and A-Mains!!
> 
> Of course-there is the problem of excluding someone from running in it or bumping someone into the class from Stock-stock. The other problem is on slower nights, there arent enoug people to support two stock classes.
> 
> But in the fall-this could go a long way to encouraging participation from alltypes of people. I am sure it is very frustrating to get motored or batteried and know you have no access to the killer packs, new tires that the top sponsored stock guys get.
> 
> Ray


Ray, I respectfully disagree with you on this point. I don't think that more classes is the answer. I do agree there should be a Novice Class, but to have a Mod, Expert stock, 19 turn, stock, is just too many classes for a club level event. I don't like running the "flavor of the week". 

The only way drivers are going to get better, is by practice, and having something to strive for. Now I don't have a problem with a few guys wanting to run their own class if they have something different like an F1 car.

I just think that the more people in a class, the better the competition.


----------



## rjvk

Not to butt in, but i do know that 2 tracks in my area, Trackside in Milwaukee and RSJ north of Chicago both have a expert stock and a stock or "super stock" for the "regular" guys. Both tracks seem to do very well with this concept. RSJ especially has a good super stock class which has actually produced 2 or 3 good "expert" racers. There are also several guys who seem to be content with super stock who also put $$$$$$ in the register. They enjoy themselves and race. The experts do too, on their level. Some of the guys move up, and some don't. But the track is still there....


----------



## krisgel

*camber and 1/12 scale*

Hi,

A little change of topic - on my 1/12 scale I have the camber set at -1.5 degrees. The tires are not wearing flat (inside of tire is smaller than outside).

Should I be adjusting the camber for less negative camber until the tires are wearing flat?

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## glitcher

rayhuang said:


> I have been proposing a Expert Stock class for awhile now. This would allow those with smaller budgets, etc to compete more fairly for TQ and A-Mains!!
> 
> Of course-there is the problem of excluding someone from running in it or bumping someone into the class from Stock-stock. The other problem is on slower nights, there arent enoug people to support two stock classes.
> 
> But in the fall-this could go a long way to encouraging participation from alltypes of people. I am sure it is very frustrating to get motored or batteried and know you have no access to the killer packs, new tires that the top sponsored stock guys get.
> 
> Ray


I've been reading your thread a bit,I have personally witnessed the demise of my home track just this week and I can tell you,it is a helpless feeling.
If I could of saved it by myself,I would of.
The reasons are many,but it came down to 2 distinct things-1-Hobby town opening near by and-2-a slow but steady down turn in the number of racers.
Being an indoor carpet track(oval and road course)it would boom in the months and weeks heading into the indoor champs,then have a heavy drop off after the big race.The last couple of years this has turned into a very heavy drop off.Why?My guess is as good as yours.I personally enjoy being outside and racing something a little different,offroad.But I still attempted to support the hobby shop at my home track(tires wheels etc.),it just wasn,t enough.
I don't have many suggestions for you guy's,but the few times I've raced at the Gate I found it to be a very good experience.I didn't see any arrogance or class envy at all,I truelly had a great time,and I will be back!
One suggestion,We had started a spec. class in oval,actually 2 spec classes.One was regular Nascar with spec batteries(4-cell) and motors,the other was the "Bomber" class,same chassis as Nascar but with 55 Chevy or 56 Ford bodies and a spec spur gear(120 tooth),same spec batteries and motors also.
A sedan spec class would be easier than you think,limit the "spec" part to motor and batteries only,leave the chassis decision up to the racers own choice.In our case this worked very well,there was no cheating and everyone could tell if you tried.We left the policing up to the racers and it woked out pretty well.It evens out the playing field quite well.These setups are by no meens slow,The spec motors run very well and the batteries were fine for a 4 or 5 min race.It was a challenge for both beginners and veterans alike,puts a heavy focus on car setup and clean driving,just what a beginner needs to focus on.
I don't know how bad your situation is at the Gate,but please do what ever it takes to stay open.
Luckily the guys that ran our track have found a new oppurtunity in Washington Pa.It will soon have an indoor oval and road course track,and an indoor offroad,not to mention off sight activities and races.
Best of luck.
Tom
P.S.-Ray,did you get my E-mail?


----------



## rayhuang

Adam,

You can go to less camber to get your tires to not cone. Less camber means less steering so dont be suprised if you take away camber and lose steering. If this is the case-you can add a 1/16" on front tire sauce or more dual rate and the car should feel very similar. I am a bit suprised your coning so much at 1.5 degrees though.

Also-if taking away camber loses too much steering or upsets the balance of car-just let your tires cone a bit and keep truing them flat.

Glitcher-I did-sorry I havent replied. I am good on parts as I bought a buddies parts boxes and a new kit as well for parts.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## losidude44857

It was just a little over a month ago i came from running the Losi, being in the B or C qualifier and making the B, to being in the A qualifier and being in the A. That is all thanks to the help i have recieved over the past month or so, and switching cars. I feel that if i would have been at any other track, I would not be at the level i am at now, not that it is very high, but i am a lot better than when i just started 8 months ago. We need some more competition, so come on guys, get out here.
-Buddy


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Hey guys,
I have another question for 12th scale. When setting the twik set screws on the T-bar, where do you start at? How far off the chassis is what I'm asking I guess. Also, I need the formula for changing inches to mm. I can't what to get this car running for this week. Has there be a day picked for running?


----------



## bshields

HookupsXXX4 said:


> Hey guys,
> I have another question for 12th scale. When setting the twik set screws on the T-bar, where do you start at? How far off the chassis is what I'm asking I guess. Also, I need the formula for changing inches to mm. I can't what to get this car running for this week. Has there be a day picked for running?


Multiply the number of inches times 25.4 to get mm. Divide mm by 25.4 to get the measurement in inches.


----------



## uspancarchamps

Hey yall, I got a spot of news for ya:

"Hey guys, just thought Id let you know that entries for the US Pan Car Championships will open up July 31. If you need a copy of the flyer just send an email to [email protected]. I will email it to you so you can print out copies and get it to pan car racers at your track (10th and 12th scale)"


----------



## fuzzchop

*Losi dude getting better*

Me and Tony hope to make a wed night race then I can see how much more you kick my butt since we were pretty even in Feb.


----------



## bean's my hero

Jeff check the poll forum. 


Jim


----------



## fuzzchop

*gate racing*

I was wondering now what night are you guys racing.


----------



## bean's my hero

This message is for everyone to read!

This Wed. will be our last Wed. night event. Starting next week July 13th and beyond all practice and race nights will be on Tuesday evenings. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## bean's my hero

This coming Wed. will be a practice night. 


Jim


----------



## rayhuang

Thats great news-Tuesday works for me!!


----------



## carsonb

Where is the Gate located now?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

hey Jim or holly how about updating the web site with the new info, I was surprised i didnt see in the "news" section about the pole. hey jimmy did you get my email I was serious about what I was saying. talk to me, let me know either way!


----------



## RacerXAX

Is this rival R/C battle between Cleveland and Pittsburgh really going to happen? I saw a thread talking about this... (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=84999) any interest? Seems like Cleveland has the upper hand, but this could grow into a big contest...


----------



## joneser

Aaron and Holly had something a little more important going on this week (wedding)!


Mr-Tamiya said:


> hey Jim or holly how about updating the web site with the new info, I was surprised i didnt see in the "news" section about the pole. hey jimmy did you get my email I was serious about what I was saying. talk to me, let me know either way!


----------



## rayhuang

*XRay*

So now that the whole poll thing is over and Jimmy has picked Tuesday as the new race night (starting July 13th),lets get back to race talk!!

How many more people are buying XRay Factory Kits? I hear Jimmy made the switch and others are lookin to it. On a bad note-If everyone switches to it-so much for any car based advantage!! On a good note-The more who run them the more dialed we'll all be with them for the Champs and well also have parts in the hobbyshop!!

All I can say is-I have driven most of the big name TC and this one by far is the best one yet. Quality and precision and durability have always been on XRay's side, but the FK is fast. The TC3 with BMI chassis is pretty darn good too. I'd say for the Gate-the two best cars are the FTTC3 with BMI chassis or the Xray Factory team kit. I think if Chicky drove a BMI Tc3-hed be just a tick quicker than with his Tub chassis. Maybe-maybe not. Jimmy was fast with his HPI Pro4-consistent too, but I still think the Xray is better. OH-poor Goetz and his Barracuda-guess we better give him props too!! Or is that Goetz and his My02!!!

Its a good thing all these different chassis!! Last week the top spots were.

1.FTTC3
2.FTTC3
3. HPI Pro4
4.XRay FK
5.FTTC3

3-different cars in the top 5-wow!!


----------



## krisgel

rayhuang said:


> So now that the whole poll thing is over and Jimmy has picked Tuesday as the new race night (starting July 13th),lets get back to race talk!!
> 
> How many more people are buying XRay Factory Kits? I hear Jimmy made the switch and others are lookin to it. On a bad note-If everyone switches to it-so much for any car based advantage!! On a good note-The more who run them the more dialed we'll all be with them for the Champs and well also have parts in the hobbyshop!!
> 
> All I can say is-I have driven most of the big name TC and this one by far is the best one yet. Quality and precision and durability have always been on XRay's side, but the FK is fast. The TC3 with BMI chassis is pretty darn good too. I'd say for the Gate-the two best cars are the FTTC3 with BMI chassis or the Xray Factory team kit. I think if Chicky drove a BMI Tc3-hed be just a tick quicker than with his Tub chassis. Maybe-maybe not. Jimmy was fast with his HPI Pro4-consistent too, but I still think the Xray is better. OH-poor Goetz and his Barracuda-guess we better give him props too!! Or is that Goetz and his My02!!!
> 
> Its a good thing all these different chassis!! Last week the top spots were.
> 
> 1.FTTC3
> 2.FTTC3
> 3. HPI Pro4
> 4.XRay FK
> 5.FTTC3
> 
> 3-different cars in the top 5-wow!!



Ray,

I got one last wednesday. Haven't had a chance to start building it yet. Which version of the shocks should I build? Which drive ratio should I use?

Do you have a roll-out chart for the car that could be snet as an e-mail attachment?

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## rayhuang

Adam,

The rear diff should already built with the 1.77 gear set (32tooth) and thats the one you want.

Shocks-build the adjustable ones. Try Xray 30 wt all around and 2 holes open in front and 4 holes open in back.

Rollout chart-nope-but you can try ask JOnser to make you a hard copy with the 12th scale rollout chart on the back. For now:

(Tire diameter x 3.14)x((pinion/spur)/1.77)=rollout


----------



## krisgel

rayhuang said:


> Adam,
> 
> The rear diff should already built with the 1.77 gear set (32tooth) and thats the one you want.
> 
> Shocks-build the adjustable ones. Try Xray 30 wt all around and 2 holes open in front and 4 holes open in back.
> 
> Rollout chart-nope-but you can try ask JOnser to make you a hard copy with the 12th scale rollout chart on the back. For now:
> 
> (Tire diameter x 3.14)x((pinion/spur)/1.77)=rollout



Thanks Ray. When you get a chance, could you post a basic good starting set-up for the x-ray at the gate?


----------



## rayhuang

krisgel said:


> Thanks Ray. When you get a chance, could you post a basic good starting set-up for the x-ray at the gate?


I can fax it to you right now if youve got a fax machine. Just pm or e-mail me your fax [email protected]

Ray


----------



## krisgel

rayhuang said:


> I can fax it to you right now if youve got a fax machine. Just pm or e-mail me your fax [email protected]
> 
> Ray



Ray,

I just e-mailed you my fax.

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## rayhuang

Adam,

You will need to modify the rear arms to run foam tires. I would recommend you do this:

Drill holes 1, 2 in rear arm a further 3/16" deeper. With a sanding drum-sand off the entire shock mount tabs on arm. When you are flush with arms, clean out shock mount holes-then sand the arms where the shock mounts a further 1/16" deeper. 
This should allow you to put the bottom shock in position #2 and the shocks will clear the rims.


----------



## UrboTurbo

So if everyone is switching to the X-ray, who has a FTTC3 for sale? I have a line on one for 125.00 w/ the warpspeed upper deck and a bunch of parts. Can anyone top that? I will definetly be running a tuesday or two in the next couple of months.


----------



## David Usnik

Jimmy, 

I won't make it for practice tomorrow night. Do me a favor and set a Novak Tray aside for me if they come in this week and i'll get it next Tuesday. Thanks!


----------



## rayhuang

Joneser-at some point tomorrow night I am dropping by track. I will bring your lt. purple springs and the fantom. Can you bring me the stock front bumper on the Xray? I owe one to someone asap Thanks!! 

Jimmy-if you need violet, blue and red Hudy springs-I got extra of those three spring colors. Maybe we can trade for some other colors I need like Dk . Blue. I also would like a KO 302f 75Mhz receiver when you order next.

And LAST thing-any word on Oval for 2005? Do you thnk your gonna do some Sunday oval races ? Maybe two a month?

Ray


----------



## Doorman

*Good choice!*



rayhuang said:


> Thats great news-Tuesday works for me!!


Glad to here it Jimmy!
That will work for me.
I was depressed to here that you guy's were moving the race night to wednesday from Holly M.
We will see about the 13th.
Hope to make that.
I hope TC stock is running.

Tracy


----------



## bean's my hero

Tracy,


Glad to hear you'll be able to make it, That's great news!

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey Guys,

The Novak discharge trays have come in. I have four of them but two of them are already taken so I have two left anybody interested? $74.95 each.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Hey Jim,you do have mine set aside this time,right .Thanks and see you tonight

Ray


----------



## David Usnik

*tweak station*

What's the word on the Integy Laser Tweak Station? Is it worth the money and will it fit on a 9"x12" pit board? Ray, how do you like yours?


----------



## joneser

The integy tweak station is good. Goetz like his and I have liked using it. I was thinking about getting one as well. Paul just picked up the niftech one and he likes it but the niftech does not need to be leveled because of the lazer. A little easier to use in my opinion.


----------



## rayhuang

I just use a MIP Tweak station. I just acquired a second one so mine will always be available at track. I have no complaints on the MIP ones.


----------



## joneser

The MIP lacks the cool factor of the Integy and lacks the gerth of the Niftech. But its perfect for you Ray:dude:


----------



## rayhuang

Hey now-I'm cool-I got gerth (around my belly).


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

When it comes to gerth,Ive got you all beat.I like my integy one real well.Its easy to use and alot quicker than the scales i have been using.


----------



## rayhuang

Ray A-How you likin' my old RugRat? I am trying right now to see if my neighbor can watch Audrey till 7:30 tonight so I can run a pack through my 12LC and my XRay. I installed the BRP top plate and a few other tweaks to the LC and cannot wait to try it!

Ray


----------



## chicky03

joneser said:


> The integy tweak station is good. Goetz like his and I have liked using it. I was thinking about getting one as well. Paul just picked up the niftech one and he likes it but the niftech does not need to be leveled because of the lazer. A little easier to use in my opinion.


I think you meant the Integy does not need to be leveled because of the lazer.

Paul


----------



## joneser

yeh...what he said:freak:


chicky03 said:


> I think you meant the Integy does not need to be leveled because of the lazer.
> 
> Paul


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Im likin the RugRat real well.I think Im hooked on this 1/12 scale thing.It seems to handle real good thanks to chicky's expert set up and all the help hes giving me.


----------



## rayhuang

I am glad you like it!! I just couldnt come to terms with it pre-Nats and when I went back to my trusty old Rev3-I went quicker. Then when I went with the Rev4-it was a struggle at first-but it got a lot better. I dont doubt the T-bar is the car of choice at the Gate right now though.


----------



## David Usnik

Yeah, I like my t-back panties...umm I mean t-bar car.


----------



## losidude44857

I will not be there tonight. Sorry.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

As long as you come for your whooopin on the 13th is all that matters!! :lol:

Wife just told me she has the 13th off next week!! Typical Ray luck thing is she asked and got the 14th off for me next week..............one week too late!

Ray



losidude44857 said:


> I will not be there tonight. Sorry.
> -Buddy


----------



## losidude44857

LOL, i'll be there.
-Buddy


----------



## Stealth_RT

Posted by Hankster:


> Just got my latest RevUp and I see that ROAR will make brushless motors legal in 2005. There will be two classes of motors limited by their winds... one is designed to perform about the same as a 10T motor and the other the same as a 27T motor.
> 
> Could be that within 5 years brushed motors will be a thing of the past!


 So, my question to the Gate track directors is this: Will brushless motors be legal during the upcoming winter/spring season in 2005, for mod and possibly even stock? Kinda early to bring this up, but now is the time to start thinking about it. This is the most exciting new technology to come along in RC since ESC's became commonplace, replacing mechanical speed controllers. I may never buy another brushed mod motor again. And if I can toss my brushed stock motors in favor of a brushless stock, well, I'd be in RC heaven!


----------



## rayhuang

I dont think I cld fit the Brushless ESC in my Xray!! :lol: I asked Charlie yesterday if he thought they could shrink the ESC dwon 20% and he said not right now. The problem is the brushless system has three systems to run the brushless motor and it takes up room.

But I agree-Bean ran the Brushless at the Novak race and i thnk he really liked it. I have always wanted to try it. problem is the Stock brushless is too fast (vs. 27t) and the Mod brushless is too slow (vs. 8x2).
So theres some issues onhaving a level playing field.


----------



## UrboTurbo

Not to mention it doesn't fall under roar guide lines for stock racing, and that is to be able to buy a motor and esc for under a certain amount of money. Like 150.00 or so, so you are basically telling the poor guy to go home and save his pennies if he cannot afford a brushless system. Brushless wont be common place till the price gets better. I know you can argue about the cost of brushes and stuff, but these motors do not last forever. Ask fuzzchop - he has had a lot of issues with his system already. Endbells and thermal shut downs at high temps. Not to mention the computer and electronics gurus can do things to there ECS's to kill the competition. That would mean we would all need to become electrical engineers to race??? Doesn't make much sense.


----------



## rayhuang

JOneser-how was the BMI Xray last night? Did you like it? Shoot me your set-up if you get a chance. I heard you ran 12.3 so thats pretty fast!!


----------



## rayhuang

Turbo-Yeah-lots of possible controversy on the Brushless. For sure you can run it in open Mod right now-I am sure the Gate would allow it. Of course a good driver with a Brushless would woop a bad driver wiht a 6 turn anyways.

My understanding is that Asia is going to 23t stock and its faster. If the USA went to 23t stock-then I believe the Novak Stock Brushless motor would be more inline. But thats years off I bet. That could open an avenue for beginners and more budget minded drivers to run 27t stock and let the Buran's, CHicky's, etc. to run 23t or Brushless.


----------



## uspancarchamps

rayhuang said:


> JOneser-how was the BMI Xray last night? Did you like it? Shoot me your set-up if you get a chance. I heard you ran 12.3 so thats pretty fast!!


Hey Ray. You want me to email you my flyer for the USPCC? I bet there are a bunch of people at "The Gate" that would love to come to TX and show off their pan car skills


----------



## rayhuang

*MORR MIdwest Race this weekend*

*Hey everyone,

If your looking to see some super fast (69mph!!) RC cars this weekend-go to the Midwest Series event at MORR's track at the Great Lakes Mall in Mentor!!

Some of the fastest nitro racers in the country will be competing all weekend long.*

Ray


----------



## krisgel

*first of many x-ray building questions*

Well I finally have started building the x-ray. The reaer arms do not flop down on their own. What should I do to free up their movement?

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## rayhuang

Adam-its me again!! First thing is the body is yours. I put on one of m other bodies for the time being.

OK-on the Xray-its not a problem. ALL of the Xrays do this. Take off the thickest spacer and sand or flat file one face of it down till it snaps in and the arm flosp-but does not have any play. or -you can do what I did. I have a very thin washer in place of the 0.5mm or 1mm clip. This washer never comes off the hingepin, but I did put it all the way in the back so if you ever break an arm, etc. its first to take off and last to put on. Ease of maintenance. UMmm-and yes I do overthink my cars sometimes.

Basically find a washer thats thin and take a thick spacer out and put a thinner one in. Play with it till its perfect.

Ray


----------



## joneser

Adam....first off, You dont have to do the following but I would recommend this with any car you build. Chuck the hinge pin into the dremmel....gets some polishing compound and polish the hinge pin. You will have to flip it once to get the entire pin. This will help, then just mount it like the directions...try to play with the arms a little back and forth. They will free up.


You should polish all four large hinge pins!


----------



## krisgel

Thanks Ray and Joneser.

I am I supposed to file down the battery slots at all?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey guys, should I prep the bmi chassis on the hpi pro4 like the 12th scale? any body know a better way than using a Q tip and CA around the edges? I am very happy with the car jImmy thanks! turned a 12.8 with it! now I just have to make them all that and better! THe car is tight and fast, it was what I needed, I was stale with the TC3 for me.


----------



## uspancarchamps

Hey guys, I just thought I would notify you of a brand new contest. I have been talking to someone about designing T-shirts for the race. Then I thought that I should open that up to everybody. Here is the deal:

I want you to come up with the best design that you can for a US Pan Car Championships T-shirt. email them to [email protected]. I will look over the designs and post a poll with the 5 best for you all to vote on. The winning design will be used for the T-shirts and the designer will get a really cool prize as well as a free entry into the event. So get out those art supplies and show us what you got!


----------



## HookupsXXX4

What is going on with the 12th scale stock race? Is it this week, or next? Jerry


----------



## rayhuang

krisgel said:


> Thanks Ray and Joneser.
> 
> I am I supposed to file down the battery slots at all?


Yes-I'll do them for you or do them together if you like. Make sure you have a pack ready to drop in after every pass to make sure ou dnt go to low. Other issues to be aware of-e-mail or call me next week 1-440-735-9095

Mr. Tamiya-I havent been CA'ing mine anymore-but I shou
ld. Patience is alll you need to apply the CA on the chassis.

Hookups XXX4-yup -this Tuesday I'd like to see a lot more 12th sca;es than usual!!


----------



## mackhead

Is anyone selling a BMI chassis for the TC3, or know someone who is?


----------



## rayhuang

How did our Gate regulars fair in the MIdwest race? I couldnt make it today to spectate.

Ray


----------



## Doorman

*What time is the Gate opening Tuesday?*

Jimmy or Ray,

What time do you open the doors for practice Tuesday?
And what time do you want to start racing?
I would like to get all the track time I can.

Talk to you soon.
Tracy


----------



## bean's my hero

Just an FYI to all you racers out there,

We will be racing this Tuesday and the doors will open at 5:00 pm and the racing will start beween 7:00 and 7:30 pm. Hope you all can make it. It should be interesting to see our turnout for our first TUESDAY night event. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## chicky03

rayhuang said:


> How did our Gate regulars fair in the MIdwest race? I couldnt make it today to spectate.
> 
> Ray


Aaron:
1/8-3rd qual, led main for a while, had the fastest car, broke, finished 3rd
200mm- Was second for a long while, broke with a few minutes to go, finished 3rd or 4th

Jimmy:
1/8-4th qual,borrowed a motor for the main and was junk, hit Brian on the straight, car totaled 11 laps in

Kelly:
1/8-Bad weekend, car was good

Paul:
200mm-2nd qual, fastest laps all weekend and in the main .4 faster in the main than anyone else, Myself and Switzer were 15sec ahead of 3rd qual, Broke in warm up, fixed it, got gack out, broke about 3 more times. Had fun though.

Paul


----------



## joneser

Broke, Broke, Broke, Broke.....sounds like a blast!


chicky03 said:


> Aaron:
> 1/8-3rd qual, led main for a while, had the fastest car, broke, finished 3rd
> 200mm- Was second for a long while, broke with a few minutes to go, finished 3rd or 4th
> 
> Jimmy:
> 1/8-4th qual,borrowed a motor for the main and was junk, hit Brian on the straight, car totaled 11 laps in
> 
> Kelly:
> 1/8-Bad weekend, car was good
> 
> Paul:
> 200mm-2nd qual, fastest laps all weekend and in the main .4 faster in the main than anyone else, Myself and Switzer were 15sec ahead of 3rd qual, Broke in warm up, fixed it, got gack out, broke about 3 more times. Had fun though.
> 
> Paul


----------



## rayhuang

Paul-great job turning around your ride. Did you make it steer more?

Jimmy kitted his car? OUCH!!

I watched Aaron practice Sat. morning and I could tell he had an awesome car!!


----------



## chicky03

When I was traction rolling I went to stiffer springs but that did not help so I went to harder front tires also and then it pushed. I went back to softer front springs with the harder tires and the car was MONEY!!! The G4 is like driving a carpet car just a little looser. I was hammer down in the main. Probably why I broke 4 times LOL!!!


Paul


----------



## rayhuang

NItro touring cars are weird like that. The car can be an undriveable pile of doo doo-then you switch from 37 to 40 shore rears and-shabang-dialed. My nTC3 was like that. 

I hope you guys race 200mm again next summer. I might try and run next year.


----------



## joneser

who is coming tomorrow and what are you running. Medved....I am going to try to run both classes tomorrow....you game?


----------



## rayhuang

12th stock for sure and stock sedan if theres enough heats.

Ray


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*I will be there!*

:dude: I iwll be running both 12th and touring stock! I wont be ther till about 7:30 but I told jimmy to sign me in! See ya all there!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*Motors?*

Was wondering if anyone had a few old paradox handout motors they want to get rid of. I am looking for them for the boys cars. Also does anyone have the mini tamiya monster truck for sale? let me know !


----------



## davidl

*Paradox Motors*

I have about 9 of these motors in new condition. How about $30 shipped?


----------



## losidude44857

I will not be there, getting home at between 12-1, and getting up at 545 just doesnt work.
-Buddy


----------



## Stealth_RT

Mmmmm. Already starting to think about the Fall Season. Just around the corner, ya know. 2 more months. By the middle of August, I'll be pretty much done playing with the big car, and start getting stuff together for the little cars. Ordering new batteries, trying to find all my racing stuff that's gotten scattered since the spring, painting a body, pestering MB for a setup, ordering scads of DP, DP-O tires, etc. This will (hopefully) be a mod only season.  For better or worse, I don't have to decide where to race, with Beaver closed and all. The Gate is the only track left for me thats within a reasonable driving distance. So you jokers better not close


----------



## Stealth_RT

Btw, what's the latest word on the Orion V2 Atsushi Hara Pro Edition Motors? Are they worth trying?


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> I will not be there, getting home at between 12-1, and getting up at 545 just doesnt work.
> -Buddy


What a wuss!! I used to drive back from Road Atlanta pullling a 18' trailer with an underpowered tow vehicle starting Sunday late afternoon and make it to my Monday morning classes at OSU!! My bro would continue to drive back to Purdue the same morning. Buck-up!!! This is racin and your young!


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Ill be there,going to run both classes if theres enough people to do it.Buddy,Im a whole lot older than you and I get up at 4:00am for work everyday.Get off your butt and get to the track.See you there tonight


----------



## David Usnik

Thems' fightn' words! Buddy, you just going to stand there and take this abuse? 1/12 stock for me.


----------



## STONE

jennifer and I won't be there tonight...prior commitment but we will be back next week


----------



## chicky03

losidude44857 said:


> I will not be there, getting home at between 12-1, and getting up at 545 just doesnt work.
> -Buddy


You WUSS BAG!!! Get to the track and race. I used to get up at 6:00am, race slotcars all day then drive 8 hrs home from NY. Get home at 7:00 in the morning and be at work for 8:00am. No excuses.

Paul


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*Motors for sale!*



davidl said:


> I have about 9 of these motors in new condition. How about $30 shipped?


 davidl are these new? used? and how do you want to do the transaction? M/O paypal? email me @ [email protected]


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*TLT-1 Rockbuster By tamiya*

Hey jonser dont you have one of these trucks? how do you like it? Chris wants one, was wondering what you thought!(scarey thought)LOL!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*New style associated front end ?*

What does the shorter upper control arm mount do compared to the taller one? does it just effect roll center? or will it do other things, i.e. more steering or less? thanks!


----------



## joneser

I do have the new Tamiya truck but it is unbuilt. I have driven one and it is awesome. Much better than a mini T! can handle some good terrain and can be fast. It uses a regular size motor!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

joneser said:


> I do have the new Tamiya truck but it is unbuilt. I have driven one and it is awesome. Much better than a mini T! can handle some good terrain and can be fast. It uses a regular size motor!


Sweet! I guess I wil lget her one then! is there other bodies available yet? do you know? see ya tonight. Hey can you answer my 12th scale question above also?


----------



## joneser

No, cant answer it....I am just a 12th scale specialist when it comes to driving. Paul is my consultant/pit Bitch in 12th scale


Mr-Tamiya said:


> Sweet! I guess I wil lget her one then! is there other bodies available yet? do you know? see ya tonight. Hey can you answer my 12th scale question above also?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*Chicky03 help*



joneser said:


> No, cant answer it....I am just a 12th scale specialist when it comes to driving. Paul is my consultant/pit Bitch in 12th scale


Hey paul please atound me with your wealth of knowledge on the 12ths scale issue i speak of! Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chicky03

Mr-Tamiya said:


> What does the shorter upper control arm mount do compared to the taller one? does it just effect roll center? or will it do other things, i.e. more steering or less? thanks!


I think you are talking about the reactive castor blocks? If you are, the 10deg will give the most steering and less as you go to 5 and 0. What happens is the 10 degree will allow the castor to change more as you enter and exit the turn. I think almost everyone uses the 10deg unless there is a lot of traction, then you may want to go down.

Paul


----------



## joneser

Let me "atound" you with my knowledge of the dictionary....that would be astound I beleive .





Mr-Tamiya said:


> Hey paul please atound me with your wealth of knowledge on the 12ths scale issue i speak of! Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

joneser said:


> Let me "atound" you with my knowledge of the dictionary....that would be astound I beleive .


 i had a typing impedement! LOL


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

chicky03 said:


> I think you are talking about the reactive castor blocks? If you are, the 10deg will give the most steering and less as you go to 5 and 0. What happens is the 10 degree will allow the castor to change more as you enter and exit the turn. I think almost everyone uses the 10deg unless there is a lot of traction, then you may want to go down.
> 
> Paul


 i see, yeah i have ones that put the upper control arm lower towards the lower control arm. didnt know if they were worth trying. I take it these things should be marked? SO THESE REACTIVE CASTER blocks take place of using the "wedge" shims in the old style front end? Thanks


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*Roll out charts*



joneser said:


> Let me "atound" you with my knowledge of the dictionary....that would be astound I beleive .


 hey jonser do you have a roll out chart for 12th scale, tc3 and xxx-s ?


----------



## joneser

The hobby shop probably has a tc3/12th scale version. I have a losi chart somewhere on my pc. I do not beleive Jimmy has any of those. I sell the charts through Jimmy. If he is out then I can do one for you...if he has them then you should get through him.


----------



## rayhuang

2004 US Indoor Champs info I just read. T-Spec is now a class for the 2004 Champs.

So to those who said maybe a Spec class will help turnout for the Gate-Well-now not only can you run a spec clas at Gate-you can show-em how its done at the Champs too.

Ray


----------



## krisgel

joneser said:


> The hobby shop probably has a tc3/12th scale version. I have a losi chart somewhere on my pc. I do not beleive Jimmy has any of those. I sell the charts through Jimmy. If he is out then I can do one for you...if he has them then you should get through him.


Eric,

Do you have a chart for the x-ray that I can buy?

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## rayhuang

Wow-Eric-looks like you got your entries paid for tonight!!

Mr. Tamiya-check your PM!!


----------



## joneser

Adam...jimmy should have an Xray/12th scale chart in the counter. If he does not have the one with both cars then I can do one for you. Jimmy buys them from me and I try not to sell them if he has them...sort of not cool. I wont have it with me tonight though. I could start to customize them for people...put names...choose colors etc. Its an awesome tool...especially for the xray because you can change spurs so easily. NOt hard to get the exact rollout your looking for. Are you going to race tonight? Enough practice....get some race experience!

By the way guys....I know the charts may not look like much but it does cost a few bucks to make plus my time getting them laminated...I stand at the laminator at kinkos feeding them in one at a time....alot of fun! Sorry I cant give them away.


krisgel said:


> Eric,
> 
> Do you have a chart for the x-ray that I can buy?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Adam


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rayhuang said:


> 2004 US Indoor Champs info I just read. T-Spec is now a class for the 2004 Champs.
> 
> So to those who said maybe a Spec class will help turnout for the Gate-Well-now not only can you run a spec clas at Gate-you can show-em how its done at the Champs too.
> 
> Ray


 Ray, 
Where did you get that info? is the site updated? see ya tonight!
Jay


----------



## krisgel

Are you going to race tonight? Enough practice....get some race experiance!


Yes, tonight I am going to race 12 scale. I'm looking forward to last place. :hat:


----------



## joneser

just let it go a little more. You will do fine. Learning to race is a whole different ballgame. You have to learn how to pass and get passed. Have to start somewhere and the summer series is a perfect place for that. There will be a number of guys running 12th scale for the first time in a race atmosphere...Ray Adams, Dave U., yourself. Should be fun.

I have heard a rumor of a long haired red head that may show up...maybe mackin can show his face with his 12th scale as well...yeh right 


krisgel said:


> Are you going to race tonight? Enough practice....get some race experiance!
> 
> 
> Yes, tonight I am going to race 12 scale. I'm looking forward to last place. :hat:


----------



## joneser

*Grizzly A*

Warn Zach that he will be paying off some debt tonight....I am trying to run 2 classes and will need some help marshalling. He does not have his money yet so he should not renig


----------



## chicky03

Mr-Tamiya said:


> i see, yeah i have ones that put the upper control arm lower towards the lower control arm. didnt know if they were worth trying. I take it these things should be marked? SO THESE REACTIVE CASTER blocks take place of using the "wedge" shims in the old style front end? Thanks


The wedge shims on the old front end just adjusted castor only. There was no reactive in the old front end. The reactive castor blocks are seperate from the normal castor adjustment on the new front end. What reactive castor does is, as you let off for the turn the king pin moves more straight up and down for more turn in and as you accelerate the king pin leans back for more exit steering.

Paul


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

chicky03 said:


> The wedge shims on the old front end just adjusted castor only. There was no reactive in the old front end. The reactive castor blocks are seperate from the normal castor adjustment on the new front end. What reactive castor does is, as you let off for the turn the king pin moves more straight up and down for more turn in and as you accelerate the king pin leans back for more exit steering.
> 
> Paul


Kewl thanks! I understand, should you have any extra caster added in ? or keep them level?
thanks
again


----------



## rayhuang

Is it 5 yet???

Personal preference!! If you like more exit steering-more shims in front-if you like more turn in and a lazier feel on exit-more shims in back. All else fails-put one shim forward and one in back.


If your talking about shimming the arms themselves on the chassis like the old skool arms-level!!

Ray


Mr-Tamiya said:


> Kewl thanks! I understand, should you have any extra caster added in ? or keep them level?
> thanks
> again


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rayhuang said:


> Is it 5 yet???
> 
> Personal preference!! If you like more exit steering-more shims in front-if you like more turn in and a lazier feel on exit-more shims in back. All else fails-put one shim forward and one in back.
> 
> 
> If your talking about shimming the arms themselves on the chassis like the old skool arms-level!!
> 
> Ray


THanks Ray, Yeah! I wont be able to get there till 7:30 7:45 ish  
I told jimmy to write me in for 12th and touring stock, can someone please remind him for me! thanks


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Hey guys,
I have a question for ya, I need help understanding what is a good roll-out. Now, I have a bunch of charts, I know how to find what my roll-out is, but when having to pick out which roll-out to use, I am lost. For example, tonight I am getting my car ready for next week, (man it sucks I can't make it tonight) and I am down to 1.70,1.76,1.82,1.88,1.95. What would be the best? Does it come down to what the track is like, or what motor you are running? Any help would be get! 
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## joneser

Its a combination of the track and the motor you are running. Example...touring car rollouts have been anywhere from 1.06 to .88 on the different layouts with the same motors. When you thow a different type of motor into the equation then you have to change again. I am not an expert but I think that a High RPM motor like a monster or the new epic quad will need a lower rollout than the old p2k2 which had more torque. I think we were two teeth lower with the epic than a monster and at least 2 teeth lower with a monster than a p2k2. You have to get to the track and give it a try. I am running 12th scale tonight and I have no idea what to roll out at. All I know is that we are rolling our touring cars out much lower than usual so I iwll probably start low 1.60 or so. Rollout can be figured out by your batteries too. If you run 8 minutes and then have 45 seconds of runtime then there is a chance you should go higher. If you dump at the 7 minute mark then go down or buy some new batteries .


HookupsXXX4 said:


> Hey guys,
> I have a question for ya, I need help understanding what is a good roll-out. Now, I have a bunch of charts, I know how to find what my roll-out is, but when having to pick out which roll-out to use, I am lost. For example, tonight I am getting my car ready for next week, (man it sucks I can't make it tonight) and I am down to 1.70,1.76,1.82,1.88,1.95. What would be the best? Does it come down to what the track is like, or what motor you are running? Any help would be get!
> Thanks,
> Jerry


----------



## HookupsXXX4

It might have been I good idea to tell ya that this is for a 12th scale. I think that I am going to start a 1.82, and go from there. Thanks!
Jerry


----------



## joneser

Jerry...I figured it was 12th scale and that is WAAAAY too high. If you have a monster stock, you will need to be in the mid 1.5 range. THis is based on this evenings races.


HookupsXXX4 said:


> It might have been I good idea to tell ya that this is for a 12th scale. I think that I am going to start a 1.82, and go from there. Thanks!
> Jerry


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

hey guys great night of racing! was fun! I am gunnin for ya joneser in touring! see ya guys next week! Thanks Ray for the motors. And to you to Jimmy for gettung me that stuff! NIce to see some old faces tonight!


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Good night off racing.Had a blast running my 1/12 scale for the first time.Thanks Ray H. for the speed control so Bob could race last night,I will return it to you next tues.Of all the nights for one to go bad,my spare was sitting at home.Thanks again.


----------



## chicky03

GRIZZLY-A said:


> Good night off racing.Had a blast running my 1/12 scale for the first time.Thanks Ray H. for the speed control so Bob could race last night,I will return it to you next tues.Of all the nights for one to go bad,my spare was sitting at home.Thanks again.


Hey Ray,

I think Seaball still has the top deck. I will get it from him next tuesday. Thanks for the use of it.

Your 1/12 looked really good and you drove it really well.

Paul


----------



## rayhuang

Fun night last night. IN Sedan GOetz and I battled it out every qualifier for our spot in the Main. In the Main-Goetz and I battled again-with me hitting him-then waiting for him to get going again and we raced to the buzzer again!! Wow-that was fun.

Ray Adams-you sure drive that 12th scale well. Keep up the good driving. Adam did great as well for his first race. I also noticed that MArlon and Allyn have both started to drive better and better lines too. I need MArlon to build me some motors!! Man has he got some rip in that car of his. It was great to see old faces show up again too (Morrow, JOhndro, Rumschlag) and two new novices as well.


----------



## joneser

Get a longer gun!


Mr-Tamiya said:


> hey guys great night of racing! was fun! I am gunnin for ya joneser in touring! see ya guys next week! Thanks Ray for the motors. And to you to Jimmy for gettung me that stuff! NIce to see some old faces tonight!


----------



## David Usnik

Man, 1/12 scale's a blast! Although, it's going to take me a little bit more running to learn how to be smooth with the throttle. Roll into and out of, not on or off. I do have a question for Paul, Ray, or Mr.Jones. Last night I was running the stock graphite t-bar. If I switch to a different plate, what type of change can I expect to feel in the car? I have 3 other t-plates; .063 & .075 fiberglass, and a medium spring steel.


----------



## rayhuang

David-I gotta run-so gotta be brief-Thicker T-Bar = More steering. But there are trade offs-like being really edgy or loose at end of run. I bet your carbon fiber t-bar is close to a thick fiberglass-but better to confer w/ CRC on that one.

The Spring steel ones I have never run. I believe if your going to run any spring steel one-it would be the medium.

As you now-for now whats easiest to drive is what you should strive for. Tuesday come out with the car with the 0.063 and three screws and let us know how it feels. Also-stay on top of those damper tubes. They make a big difference too. Try thin, and thick lubes and see what you like.

Ray


----------



## bshields

joneser said:


> just let it go a little more. You will do fine. Learning to race is a whole different ballgame. You have to learn how to pass and get passed. Have to start somewhere and the summer series is a perfect place for that. There will be a number of guys running 12th scale for the first time in a race atmosphere...Ray Adams, Dave U., yourself. Should be fun.
> 
> I have heard a rumor of a long haired red head that may show up...maybe mackin can show his face with his 12th scale as well...yeh right


Wendy?


----------



## sg1

I heard the long haired red head is going to be practicing touring car.... I think I may be out there with a touring car too!! 1/12 scale isn't ready yet.
-Wayne


----------



## uspancarchamps

rayhuang said:


> David-I gotta run-so gotta be brief-Thicker T-Bar = More steering. But there are trade offs-like being really edgy or loose at end of run. I bet your carbon fiber t-bar is close to a thick fiberglass-but better to confer w/ CRC on that one.
> 
> The Spring steel ones I have never run. I believe if your going to run any spring steel one-it would be the medium.
> 
> As you now-for now whats easiest to drive is what you should strive for. Tuesday come out with the car with the 0.063 and three screws and let us know how it feels. Also-stay on top of those damper tubes. They make a big difference too. Try thin, and thick lubes and see what you like.
> 
> Ray


Hey Ray, did you get my previous post? Entries for the USPCC open on July 31 if you or anybody there wants to get in on it


----------



## STONE

Holy Crap...is the NORCAR schedule on the website 'close' to being accurate? If so, that means we have only 2 races before the fall series starts (granted it is almost 3 months and quite a few practice nights).......hopefully a lot more people will be able to make the Sunday races.


----------



## rayhuang

I think ts close to being accurate. Just put any Wednesday date on Tuesday. Yup-looks like only two Summer races left.

I am definately ging to capitolize on practices. Especially since this layout for some reason got TOns of grip.


----------



## rayhuang

uspancarchamps said:


> Hey Ray, did you get my previous post? Entries for the USPCC open on July 31 if you or anybody there wants to get in on it


Hey how are you? I knw for a fact I am not going to make it. Doubt I'll do even one out of town multi-day race this year. At least not more than 2 or 3 hours away.


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey guys as far as the schedule is concerned all events will be on Tuesday nights instead of Wed. Yes there are only two more race nights. Keep an eye on the website. It will be getting an update soon for the fall series and the rest of the summer series 


Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

joneser said:


> Get a longer gun!


My gun is long enough, just need to learn to use it a bit better! :thumbsup:


----------



## joneser

well, if you were shooting at the target that was put out there last night, dont bother...my lap times are 3 tenths slower than my previous best. Your car looks good but you still need a lap or two to get there....I dont plan on sitting still!


Mr-Tamiya said:


> My gun is long enough, just need to learn to use it a bit better! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

joneser said:


> well, if you were shooting at the target that was put out there last night, dont bother...my lap times are 3 tenths slower than my previous best. Your car looks good but you still need a lap or two to get there....I dont plan on sitting still!


THats what makes raing fun! Also remeber, i havent been practicing all summer I am happy with where me and the car are at right now, I will just concentrate on driving right nowand worry about speed later. Thought about running mod next practice to help my driving. it helped me the last time i did so we will see!


----------



## rayhuang

*The gap to TQ.........*

Well-the hardest thng isnt losing the first second-the next 0.5 seconds is harder still and the next 0.3 takes a deep wallet and to finally nail that last 0.2 sec per lap takes-well I dont know cause I aint done it yet!!!


Ray


Mr-Tamiya said:


> THats what makes raing fun! Also remeber, i havent been practicing all summer I am happy with where me and the car are at right now, I will just concentrate on driving right nowand worry about speed later. Thought about running mod next practice to help my driving. it helped me the last time i did so we will see!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rayhuang said:


> Well-the hardest thng isnt losing the first second-the next 0.5 seconds is harder still and the next 0.3 takes a deep wallet and to finally nail that last 0.2 sec per lap takes-well I dont know cause I aint done it yet!!!
> 
> 
> Ray


Well spoken! :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

Thanks-its true. All of us can bang our collectiver heads on the wall every week chasing the same 2 or 3 guys and blame evrything on the face of the earth (like I do), blame the batteries, the motor, the lack of natural talent, the dog-I dont know......

But in the end-it takes every single thing going right to compete at the front. Take the Nats for example-I got told by several guys, some I barely know that I had one of the fastest stock sedans on the straight and it looked dialed in handling too. Combined with me at the wheel it netted me 41st place!! So 40 guys with equal or even slower cars outqualified me!! :lol:

But I always keep the faith by remembering the old RC racing adage taught to me by my good friend Bean-"It only takes one run".


Mr-Tamiya said:


> Well spoken! :thumbsup:


----------



## joneser

*Gap to TQ?*

Who is talking about TQ....hell...I have 3,4,or 5 guys to get to before TQ...then I have to deal with Frankyrello. Mr. Tamiya is gunning for me....he better worry about the people between us first. I have made a huge jump in 12th scale and that gets me to 1.5 laps within Paul....I certainly better have goals between me and TQ


----------



## David Usnik

Does everyone in 1/12 scale run their batteries more than once a day for qualifing and mains, or is it a good idea to have one pack for each heat and main?


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Does everyone in 1/12 scale run their batteries more than once a day for qualifing and mains, or is it a good idea to have one pack for each heat and main?


I run at least one pack-sometimes two twice a day. Often they feel punchier on second run for me. Especially if I take them down to *3.6v* and then tray them for 15 minutes and then thye get to coool off completely.

Ray


----------



## David Usnik

Does run time seem to be affected on the second run? I used to run only two packs in touring car all day, not including practice. Each pack charged twice a day. But of course run time didn't matter for touring. Will I sacrifice run time for "punch" on the second charge?


----------



## rayhuang

Yes-but only the stop watch will tell if it affects you. All 12th scales will be slower at end of run than at beginning, but your challenge is to minimilize that.
All the packs I have now run a a lot slower at end of run-but they are all 9 months old now!! So I only run twice my packs with greatest capacity-but even those are down to 370 seconds.

ON a decent new or new-ish pack-the second run should have no negative affects at all.





 David Usnik said:


> Does run time seem to be affected on the second run? I used to run only two packs in touring car all day, not including practice. Each pack charged twice a day. But of course run time didn't matter for touring. Will I sacrifice run time for "punch" on the second charge?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

joneser said:


> Who is talking about TQ....hell...I have 3,4,or 5 guys to get to before TQ...then I have to deal with Frankyrello. Mr. Tamiya is gunning for me....he better worry about the people between us first. I have made a huge jump in 12th scale and that gets me to 1.5 laps within Paul....I certainly better have goals between me and TQ


Yeah but joneser we go back a few years, I used to be ahead of you now your ahead of me! we cant have that now can we? LOL!


----------



## joneser

All I am going to say is get used to it. Worry about Ray Adams or someone else cause I don't plan on letting that happen:wave:


Mr-Tamiya said:


> Yeah but joneser we go back a few years, I used to be ahead of you now your ahead of me! we cant have that now can we? LOL!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

joneser said:


> All I am going to say is get used to it. Worry about Ray Adams or someone else cause I don't plan on letting that happen:wave:


 Ray Adams and I are runnin equal right now so now I am after you! No offense, but you are my quest! no playin this time :dude: I will be knockin on your back door sooner than you think  I am only a lap off, and yes I know what it takes to get that lap. this is why they call it competition WOOHOO!! Im gonna getchya! oh by the way I am talkin about TC not 12th. my 12th is a pile of pooh right now! I love racing rivalry!


----------



## joneser

I am not sure about you...talking about getting my backdoor. 1 lap is an eternity....and in 12th scale you better run 9 minutes if you are going to get there


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*Racing Rivalry is still alive!!!!!!!!!!!11*



joneser said:


> I am not sure about you...talking about getting my backdoor. 1 lap is an eternity....and in 12th scale you better run 9 minutes if you are going to get there


 No i am takling about touring, but like i said I also havent been practicing all summer and had a sketchy last season:dude: we will just have to see whats delivered over the next few months.


----------



## joneser

*Rivalry???*

In order to have a rivalry, you need two people that go back and forth beating each other. To the best of my knowledge, we dont have that therefore there is no rivalry. Its sort of like the Indians thinking the Yankees are a rival, the Yankees have won a bunch of rings while the indians have nothing to show for it since 48. To the Yankees, the Indians are just a little moskito that is bothering them. Rice, Huang, and Goetz are my current rivalries...once I dump them then it will be the next group of guys. 2 or 3 years ago when I first started...I was chasing you...with no luck I might add. At the champs that year you were talking smack about kicking my a$$ (which was no great feat)...I beat you one time on a heat that did not involve breaking or something and then you never showed up again. Now you have laps to make up before its a rivalry. And since you talked smack about beating a newbie, I will enjoy my current position a great deal and have some fun with it. Maybe you can call it a Goal or something. Just like my Goal is to beat Morrow or Chicky or Aaron. Until I beat them a few times without batteries dumping or parts breaking then it will be just a goal of mine.


Mr-Tamiya said:


> No i am takling about touring, but like i said I also havent been practicing all summer and had a sketchy last season:dude: we will just have to see whats delivered over the next few months.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

joneser said:


> In order to have a rivalry, you need two people that go back and forth beating each other. To the best of my knowledge, we dont have that therefore there is no rivalry. Its sort of like the Indians thinking the Yankees are a rival, the Yankees have won a bunch of rings while the indians have nothing to show for it since 48. To the Yankees, the Indians are just a little moskito that is bothering them. Rice, Huang, and Goetz are my current rivalries...once I dump them then it will be the next group of guys. 2 or 3 years ago when I first started...I was chasing you...with no luck I might add. At the champs that year you were talking smack about kicking my a$$ (which was no great feat)...I beat you one time on a heat that did not involve breaking or something and then you never showed up again. Now you have laps to make up before its a rivalry. And since you talked smack about beating a newbie, I will enjoy my current position a great deal and have some fun with it. Maybe you can call it a Goal or something. Just like my Goal is to beat Morrow or Chicky or Aaron. Until I beat them a few times without batteries dumping or parts breaking then it will be just a goal of mine.


When did i say i beat a newbie? or were you talking about the nats that year? I am talking touring car here not 12th scale. any ways I am only playing with ya and trying to get your goat and it looks like it worked! LOL I still love ya Eric! no matter how we finish I am still glad to say I race with a good if not great bunch of guys oh and a few gals too! Oh and by the way here is the definition of rival just so you know! LOL  _.Rival _ *ri·valed,* or *ri·valled* *ri·val·ing,* or *ri·val·ling* *ri·vals *or *ri·vals* 
_v._ _tr._ 

To attempt to equal or surpass.
To be the equal of; match:
Nothing about going back and fourth just ones desire to catch up to and possibly pass the other I am just being a pain in a_ _ you know right?


----------



## joneser

I am talking about the champs when you were thumping your chest to other people about kicking my a$$ (which at that time was absolutely nothing to be proud of). You did not get my goat....just stating facts. I am nothing special as a driver and I am extremely aware of that but I probably sound like a prick about this whole thing....just want to make sure that you understand that I am not real worried at this point


Mr-Tamiya said:


> When did i say i beat a newbie? or were you talking about the nats that year? I am talking touring car here not 12th scale. any ways I am only playing with ya and trying to get your goat and it looks like it worked! LOL I still love ya Eric! no matter how we finish I am still glad to say I race with a good if not great bunch of guys oh and a few gals too! Oh and by the way here is the definition of rival just so you know! LOL  _.Rival _*ri·valed,* or *ri·valled* *ri·val·ing,* or *ri·val·ling* *ri·vals *or *ri·vals*
> _v._ _tr._
> 
> To attempt to equal or surpass.
> To be the equal of; match:
> Nothing about going back and fourth just ones desire to catch up to and possibly pass the other I am just being a pain in a_ _ you know right?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

joneser said:


> I am talking about the champs when you were thumping your chest to other people about kicking my a$$ (which at that time was absolutely nothing to be proud of). You did not get my goat....just stating facts. I am nothing special as a driver and I am extremely aware of that but I probably sound like a prick about this whole thing....just want to make sure that you understand that I am not real worried at this point


 No need to be worried, was just letting you know my goals, and as far as chest thumping about that year at the champs was nothing for me to be that proud of either, I was thumping about Jay but not you, anyways. its all in fun anyways and you dont sound any more of a prick than usual! :thumbsup: LOL nobody can be in any competitive sport and not expect a little razzing! and you are good, you have come along way in 3 years. Keep it up and I may never catch ya!


----------



## rayhuang

Whats this about Dumping Rice, Goetz and Huang?!?!?!?! :lol:

I have never run with anyone who I can catch like there standing still-then when I get within one corner-have him (him=Eric) pull away till the buzzer. YOur fast alright-but only when you get the red mist!! hahaha!!

Yup-goals are Great. I have LOTs of goals-short term goals for NOvember 2004 and long term goals before I retire from RC cars.


----------



## bean's my hero

I have no goals!


----------



## joneser

Yes Ray...that is the great mistery....why dont I run like that all the time. In the 12th scale main this week I was chasing Morrow and beign chased by Rice and I think we were gaining on Dave....then I make 1 mistake to let Rice by and lost touch....once that happens I just dont seem to cut the same lines. I guess I will get it someday. I am just glad I am bumper to bumper with some of these guys...a little more than a year ago I would be a lap or two down. 

By the way, I am taking it.


rayhuang said:


> Whats this about Dumping Rice, Goetz and Huang?!?!?!?! :lol:
> 
> I have never run with anyone who I can catch like there standing still-then when I get within one corner-have him (him=Eric) pull away till the buzzer. YOur fast alright-but only when you get the red mist!! hahaha!!
> 
> Yup-goals are Great. I have LOTs of goals-short term goals for NOvember 2004 and long term goals before I retire from RC cars.


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

My only goal is to show up at the track every week or as much as possible,run the best that I can,and have fun with all of you racers i call my friends.Win or loose,it really doesn't matter as long as im having a good time.


----------



## rayhuang

YOur a great guy Ray and Zachs pretty darn cool too. YOUr driving the heck out of the RugRat and you look smooth doing it. YOu help to make out little corner of the Gate the riot it is.


uuummmmm...........speaking of 12th scale-does anyone want to buy my 12L3 with spare 12LC chassis and a One race old Airtronics 94145 servo installed and a few sets of TRC purple/Grey tires? I bought another 12th scale car am going to keep running it untill someone buys it and anyone who wants to test drive it-come out Tuesday night, July 20th.

Ray


GRIZZLY-A said:


> My only goal is to show up at the track every week or as much as possible,run the best that I can,and have fun with all of you racers i call my friends.Win or loose,it really doesn't matter as long as im having a good time.


----------



## joneser

:freak: show up to hang out with us??


GRIZZLY-A said:


> My only goal is to show up at the track every week or as much as possible,run the best that I can,and have fun with all of you racers i call my friends.Win or loose,it really doesn't matter as long as im having a good time.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

GRIZZLY-A said:


> My only goal is to show up at the track every week or as much as possible,run the best that I can,and have fun with all of you racers i call my friends.Win or loose,it really doesn't matter as long as im having a good time.


 You said it Ray! I was just giving Eric a hard time!


----------



## uspancarchamps

rayhuang said:


> Hey how are you? I knw for a fact I am not going to make it. Doubt I'll do even one out of town multi-day race this year. At least not more than 2 or 3 hours away.


Thats cool amigo. You goin to Chicago for the IMHE show?


----------



## rayhuang

Blackstocks doing well at onroad Nats in Portland. Two firsts in 12th and hes top ten in Sedan. If he wins the next round of qualifying-he can cruise to the TQ. The fact that hes got his 12th so fast on asphalt bodes well for the Worlds I would think.

Ray


----------



## krisgel

*Brushes*

Hi.

When using Trinity 4505NT Crosscut 99 Brush, do they need to be replaced if the serrations are completely worn off (this happened in 4 or 5 runs)?

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## rayhuang

In Sedan-yes. In 12th scale-I'll leave-em in till the motor plain old doesnt feel fast anymore. Just keep the rollout consistent for tire wear.

You e-mailed-me-the answer is simply to just build them again. Theres no easy answer on the shocks. A tiny rebound is better than air-so err to the rebound side and also-make all 4 feel the same as possible.

Ray


krisgel said:


> Hi.
> 
> When using Trinity 4505NT Crosscut 99 Brush, do they need to be replaced if the serrations are completely worn off (this happened in 4 or 5 runs)?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Adam


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Hey guys,
I have a quick question on springs. I am getting motors ready for Tuesday, the hand outs for the Nats. Since running 12th scale, Buddy thought that I should go to a lighter spring like, green-red, or green-green. Any help would be great. Thanks!
Jerry


----------



## rayhuang

Yup-grn, grn or red+ and grn- are good combos for 12th scale. But if Buddy s building you a motor-well then guess-what? YOur gonna have more yank then you will need!!!


HookupsXXX4 said:


> Hey guys,
> I have a quick question on springs. I am getting motors ready for Tuesday, the hand outs for the Nats. Since running 12th scale, Buddy thought that I should go to a lighter spring like, green-red, or green-green. Any help would be great. Thanks!
> Jerry


----------



## rayhuang

Practice tomorrow night everyone!!
I only have like...ummmm 4-cars to test!! hahahaha!!

Ray


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rayhuang said:


> Practice tomorrow night everyone!!
> I only have like...ummmm 4-cars to test!! hahahaha!!
> 
> Ray


 i will be there and the kids are comming too to try touring on carpet they have been doin the parking lot thing, hey jimmy is there a discount on practice nights for families as well? would be helpful!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*Integy automatic tire truer!*

Hey everyone! I just wanted to let anyone know if they are looking for a automatic tire truer and dont want to break the bank, try integy's ! its about 190.00 and works great! arbors are extra but it comes with a bunch of cutter heads! it will work with ofna, hudy amd integy tire adaptors! Has auto feed forward and reverse, forward and reverse rotation of the tire, speed adjust and a nice case! just ask soem of the guys that saw it last race day when I picked it up! any questions just ask! AND jimmy can get it for ya real fast!!!!


----------



## krisgel

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Hey everyone! I just wanted to let anyone know if they are looking for a automatic tire truer and dont want to break the bank, try integy's ! its about 190.00 and works great! arbors are extra but it comes with a bunch of cutter heads! it will work with ofna, hudy amd integy tire adaptors! Has auto feed forward and reverse, forward and reverse rotation of the tire, speed adjust and a nice case! just ask soem of the guys that saw it last race day when I picked it up! any questions just ask! AND jimmy can get it for ya real fast!!!!



I have this tire truer, too. No complaints from me.


----------



## rayhuang

Most important part of the truer is the cutting bit. Tungsten Carbide is the best by far. If you look you can find them for the Cobra, Hudy, OFNA.....

Ray


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rayhuang said:


> Most important part of the truer is the cutting bit. Tungsten Carbide is the best by far. If you look you can find them for the Cobra, Hudy, OFNA.....
> 
> Ray


does jimmy carry or can he get them?


----------



## rayhuang

Jimmy, Goetz,

Will you allow brushless motors in Sedan modified at all club and points races?

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Hey guys,
Ray, thanks for the info! Buddy and I where right about what we thought then. I can't wait to run one of his motors. I'm lucky, he worked on three. I can't wait for Tuesday!
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## bean's my hero

Jay,

Yes I can order them. 

Ray,

Yes I think that is OK by me. But no brushless in stock. 

Jim


----------



## bean's my hero

hookupsxxx4,

The CE Powersupply GFX combo isn't available through distributors but I will make a combo price for you of $519.95 plus tax. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## losidude44857

I might be there tomorrow, i dont know. All depends on my plans.
-Buddy


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Jimmy,
That sounds like a really good price. Let me talk it over with my girlfriend,(we are thinking about moving), and I'll see what I can come up with in a week or so. I will talk to you more about it tomorrow night. Thanks Jimmy,
Jerry


----------



## losidude44857

Thanks for the props Ray, anytime you need any done, just give me a holler.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

If you all hadnt noticed-the website for The Gate has been updated. www.clevelandcarpetracing.com


----------



## Medved

*Let's do it AGAIN*

Who is up for getting together another bunch of people to run 1/12 Scale next week?

The layout is excellent for some really close racing! Who is in??


----------



## joneser

I am running both classes.


----------



## EAMotorsports

Hey Ray...how do you get any work done? Your always on here!! LOL My motors should be here next week...I'll let you know when they get here...I know you wanted two monsters.

EA


----------



## rayhuang

EA-sounds killer!!
Eric and Pete-I am going to run one class I think next club race. Probably Sedan, but you never know. I got a defective chassis on my new L4 so I am not usre if I will racing 12th scale-especially if my 12LC sells soon..

Ray


----------



## Xpressman

rayhuang said:


> EA-sounds killer!!
> Eric and Pete-I am going to run one class I think next club race. Probably Sedan, but you never know. I got a defective chassis on my new L4 so I am not usre if I will racing 12th scale-especially if my 12LC sells soon..
> 
> Ray


Are you telling me you don't have enough cars to show up and run all the qualifiers with a different car yet? Ray are you slacking over the summer?


Also it stills says Home of the 1st leg of the Triple Crown....Is that still old or is the Havoc race going to be the first round again?


----------



## David Usnik

Medved said:


> Who is up for getting together another bunch of people to run 1/12 Scale next week?
> 
> The layout is excellent for some really close racing! Who is in??


Count me in! I've already put my foot down with the wife for next Tuesday. I may have to sleep on the couch when I come home that night, but i'll be there.


----------



## rayhuang

Expressman,

Believe it or not-I am down to "only":

BRP SC18
Hyperdrive 510 for sale
XRay
TC3
12Lc for sale
12L4 defective
Rev4 
XXXT MF
Express

hahaha!! The IRS axle for the Rev4 is in the LC. I make my life so much more complicated then it needs to be!! BTW-the Express is still in a box. But I at least put oil in the shocks!! I want ot run it at CORCAR-but havent made it down there yet.




Xpressman said:


> Are you telling me you don't have enough cars to show up and run all the qualifiers with a different car yet? Ray are you slacking over the summer?
> 
> 
> Also it stills says Home of the 1st leg of the Triple Crown....Is that still old or is the Havoc race going to be the first round again?


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey Guys,

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who came out and practiced last night. I think we had about 20 people there or so. That is great. I think moving the events to Tuesday was a wise move. I hope everyone can make it next Tuesday to our points race. Thanks again!

See ya Tuesday,

Jim


----------



## rayhuang

It was great to have so many racers there. It was also fun to see a few guys and gals cars get better and better as the night went on as they made chnages and tested.

Pete and Eric-I just finished rebuilding my Rev4. I'll take it for a spin Tuesday and if its good-I might run 12th with you all too.

Ray


----------



## chicky03

I am just running 1/12 stock tuesday.

Paul


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*No racing for me tuesday!*

Sorry, 
No racing for me tuesday I may stop out for a few but have to get ready for my vacation to new england. I wont be back till the second week of august. For some reason i hear cheering?:dude: Also thanks for all who came out tuesday night was large for practice, and put up with my kids! they will get better, just be patient with them. Also there were radio issues with people having radios on with out clips or having the wrong clips. I know the regulars should know this but there were a lot of new faces out as well.


----------



## krisgel

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Sorry,
> No racing for me tuesday I may stop out for a few but have to get ready for my vacation to new england. I wont be back till the second week of august. For some reason i hear cheering?:dude: Also thanks for all who came out tuesday night was large for practice, and put up with my kids! they will get better, just be patient with them. Also there were radio issues with people having radios on with out clips or having the wrong clips. I know the regulars should know this but there were a lot of new faces out as well.


Jay,

It is great that you are exposing the kids to racing. In a couple of years they should already be very good and still VERY young. However, maybe it would be a good idea to let them practice in a parking lot for a little while until they get a little more comfortable with driving a car. After this, they will be able to easily make it around the track. On tuesday it was nearly impossible for others to drive when the kids were out there.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

krisgel said:


> Jay,
> 
> It is great that you are exposing the kids to racing. In a couple of years they should already be very good and still VERY young. However, maybe it would be a good idea to let them practice in a parking lot for a little while until they get a little more comfortable with driving a car. After this, they will be able to easily make it around the track. On tuesday it was nearly impossible for others to drive when the kids were out there.


 they are already racing in the Hobby town parking lot series and do better than they did tuesday. They have been running in a parking lot for 2 years and they do great in a parking lot. Its a totally different experience on the track as you should know being new, than running in a parking lot, THey have even turned a few laps on the dirt track in medina with there trucks. I understand it was tough for practice, but you tell me what better practice is there than running in traffic? good or bad.Also thats why its called open practice. I just ask for a little time and patience, once racing starts they will be in the novice class and you wont have to worry anymore. :drunk: Also that post looks a bit negative about our facility when we are trying to promte new people to the track. they wont be your first obstacle nor your last once the regular season hits.


----------



## krisgel

Mr-Tamiya said:


> they are already racing in the Hobby town parking lot series and do better than they did tuesday. They have been running in a parking lot for 2 years and they do great in a parking lot. Its a totally different experience on the track as you should know being new, than running in a parking lot, THey have even turned a few laps on the dirt track in medina with there trucks. I understand it was tough for practice, but you tell me what better practice is there than running in traffic? good or bad.Also thats why its called open practice. I just ask for a little time and patience, once racing starts they will be in the novice class and you wont have to worry anymore. :drunk: Also that post looks a bit negative about our facility when we are trying to promte new people to the track. they wont be your first obstacle nor your last once the regular season hits.



You bring up some good points. If I was running a touring car, I would not have cared. My 1/12 scale was getting hammered to the point that it was undriveable after being out on the track for a couple of minutes. I guess I'll just have to get a little better at dodging cars or get my touring car up and running.


----------



## losidude44857

Yeah, one of them hit me, and i got broke, but that is part of open practice, i remember when i just started at crcrc in columbus, i was on the track at the same time as the likes of Brian Dunbar, Jessie Robbers, Dave Montgomery, and a whole bunch of awsome drivers, not to mention taking out Matt Francis at practice at the big race down there. There is only one way to get better...PRACTICE.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Also there were radio issues with people having radios on with out clips or having the wrong clips. I know the regulars should know this but there were a lot of new faces out as well.


Jay,

Since this wasnt the morning before a big race or even a points race-you didnt have to make Adam get off the drivers stand-give you the clip so you could practice. I was standing there and was kind-of-taken back. All you had to do was say "Adam-youve got the wrong clip-please give it to me when your done running."

SOund good? Maybe you were caught up in the moment-but it was just a practice night.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Adam,


The kids did a great job marshalling for all of us too though. So it was a toss-up for sure. Bring on the kids!! if this gets to be a problem-theres no reason why with some chit-chat between Ray, you, me, Dave, Chicky, Joneser and Jimmy and Goetz that we couldn't have 10 minute sessions for 12th scales only. Heck-we all like to run w/ each other anyways to see how we stand. 

Ray


krisgel said:


> You bring up some good points. If I was running a touring car, I would not have cared. My 1/12 scale was getting hammered to the point that it was undriveable after being out on the track for a couple of minutes. I guess I'll just have to get a little better at dodging cars or get my touring car up and running.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rayhuang said:


> Jay,
> 
> Since this wasnt the morning before a big race or even a points race-you didnt have to make Adam get off the drivers stand-give you the clip so you could practice. I was standing there and was kind-of-taken back. All you had to do was say "Adam-youve got the wrong clip-please give it to me when your done running."
> 
> SOund good? Maybe you were caught up in the moment-but it was just a practice night.
> 
> Ray


Yeah, I didnt realize how that sounded until it was just brought to my attention, I can be jerky sometimes without realizing it. Sorry Adam I did get caught up in the moment trying to take car of 2 kids and make sure they were going and then trying to get my car ready. Adams mistake was a simple one to make I have done it 89 and 68 get confused. Again sorry for being rude and abrupt.


----------



## krisgel

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Yeah, I didnt realize how that sounded until it was just brought to my attention, I can be jerky sometimes without realizing it. Sorry Adam I did get caught up in the moment trying to take car of 2 kids and make sure they were going and then trying to get my car ready. Adams mistake was a simple one to make I have done it 89 and 68 get confused. Again sorry for being rude and abrupt.


No hard feelings from me.


----------



## joneser

I was not there to practice so I cant comment on what went on. the only thing I ask is that when there are cars out there going 1 lap every couple of minutes...please dont leave them out there until they dump We have had a couple of people come over the summer that are learning and that is great. I have learned when to go out on the track. The problem is that a car going that slow can run for 20+ minutes.

I dont think Krisgels comments reflect poorly on the track...he had a concern and was not a jerk about it. Its great to get the kids involved and most of the time they will learn faster than us adults. That being said, we cant turn it into a zoo. *That comment is not based on anything from Tuesday or at anyone!!!(i did not see or hear of any issues)*..its just a reminder. My son will at some point probably want to race...I will expect he is not running around or in any danger of damaging someones gear. The first time it happens will be the last!!! People have alot of money tied up in this stuff and it should be treated like that. It is great that so many people turned out to the practice but we do have to keep in mind that there are all levels running there. Some are there to learn to drive while others are there to cut that .1 second off their lap. To me, it looked like there were way too many non-driving people on or infront of the stand to watch or do whatever. The stand should be free of people and when you are getting on and off the stand you should look to see where people are on the track. Morrow and I were running around and someone jumped off the stand to do something to their car and happen to jump down between Dave and his car making him have to stop or crash. This individual is not a new person. Just be considerate and dont do anything you would not do during a race. This fall, everyone should be getting better because we will have good competition at every level!


----------



## joneser

*Buddy*

I may have to have you build me a motor next week. I have to see if the hype is legit. If it is then I too will have to act like a groupy....."buddy..buddy can you build me a motor....giggle giggle giggle:tongue:"


----------



## joneser

*Krisgel*

You have a PM


----------



## rayhuang

Me Too!! I am going to try and come with all my comms-cut next Tuesday-but maybe have the Man-Buddy put the magic touch on them-giggle, giggle, giggle!!:thumbsup: 



joneser said:


> I may have to have you build me a motor next week. I have to see if the hype is legit. If it is then I too will have to act like a groupy....."buddy..buddy can you build me a motor....giggle giggle giggle:tongue:"


----------



## rayhuang

Very cool answer!! But you still had to go sit on your behind and decide if you wait to go back up and finish the pack thats in the car-or take it out and also if you need to resauce your tires, wipe-em again.......


krisgel said:


> No hard feelings from me.


----------



## joneser

*Chuck Mackin*

Where are you Chuck Mackin....when are you coming to the track??? Bring out that 12th scale!!!!


----------



## losidude44857

LOL, my motors arent that good, brushes are the trick, along with a few other things i do to them. Nothing to it, just patience. I have got like 35 pairs of Paradigms which i hear are getting hard to find at the track, so it looks like that is one thing i got goin for my motors.
-Buddy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

I can respect the time constraint on the track, i will keep it to 5 to 10 minutes like everyone else next time. they probably wont be able to make too many practices anyways especially when school starts, so they will just be there on sundays for novice class thats all. THe kids(not just mine, but Erics and Rays H. and others who have younglings ) are the future of this hobby. I can remember when i started in the hobby I was 7 and had a Tamiya grasshopper, it wasnt till associated came out with there first rc10 metal chassis car in the early 80's that i started to race, I had to have one the year they came out , saved my paper route money and bought one i think I was about ten. went to the local track and was a complete basket case, I am sure other people felt the same as some of you did tuesday night. But I am glad no one voiced it to me directly because it probably would have changed the direction of the hobby for me. I started flying r/c planes at age 12. the only thing I havent done much of is helicopters, but thats all about to change as well. I hope the things I teach the kids keeps them into the hobby for a lifetime. Its amazing how many people dont really have a clue whats out there with this stuff unless your connected by family or friend who is into it. thanks for all your input. And lets keep the turnouts good like tuesday.


----------



## krisgel

_I can remember when i started in the hobby I was 7 and had a Tamiya grasshopper, it wasnt till associated came out with there first rc10 metal chassis car in the early 80's that i started to race, I had to have one the year they came out , saved my paper route money and bought one i think I was about ten._

I got the grasshopper as my first car at age 11. I then moved on to the gold aluminum tubbed RC10 for my next car. I never knew of any tracks to race them at, but had a lot of fun running the cars up and down the street I lived on. Unfortunately this street driving was NOT at all helpful for when I started running at the gate. :freak:


----------



## rayhuang

Back when I started-there was a Street Weapon, followed by the IWC Street Weapon. 

So 12th scale again n Tuesday-eh? Figures-I get my sedan really good and no one wants to run.... Everyone must be skeeered or something!! :lol:

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

I am gonna race sedan, unfortunatly the part i broke on Tuesday i dont have...so i have to spend 12.00 for the Losi part. Oh well.
-Buddy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

losidude44857 said:


> I am gonna race sedan, unfortunatly the part i broke on Tuesday i dont have...so i have to spend 12.00 for the Losi part. Oh well.
> -Buddy


Your making me feel guilty


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Scared? Nah. It's the BO that's scaring them away. :lol:



rayhuang said:


> So 12th scale again n Tuesday-eh? Figures-I get my sedan really good and no one wants to run.... Everyone must be skeeered or something!! :lol:
> 
> Ray


----------



## rayhuang

P-UUUUU-whats that smell? 




Aaron Bomia said:


> Scared? Nah. It's the BO that's scaring them away. :lol:


----------



## rayhuang

Losidude-I want to run only on class Tuesday as last week it was NUTS!! My 12th got steadily worse every run till it was all but indriveable in the third qualifier and Main and I (we) were all so busy running two classes-I didnt have a chance to find what was wrong with it. Turns out it was dirt simple-the tweak screws were backing off the chassis more and more every run. When I got home-you could flop the rear pod a mm in each direction-doh!!

But having babbled on about that-I do want to run Sedan w/ you, but theres going to be another great crowd of 12th scale stockers!! OH what to do.

I have a bet with GOetz about Sedan lap times too and if I win-FREE LUNCH next week-yum!!

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

What is the bet?
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Check your PM!!


losidude44857 said:


> What is the bet?
> -Buddy


----------



## Doorman

*J.Hermann?*

Jimmy, Did you get the e-mail I sent you?Tracy


----------



## losidude44857

Hey Jimmy, you got pm.
-Buddy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Jim, where are you check your PM and email dude. Dont worry about the tamiya TLT 1, But will the carbide cutter be in tuesday?


----------



## joneser

Jimmy is most likely in Toledo at the gas race...you guys have to remember that the hobbyshop is not a full time business, he goes to school and has a real job...not to mention his gas racing. He has yet to forget to order something.....chill a little:dude:


----------



## rayhuang

Eric-if you get updates from the GLC-could you e-mail or post them up here?


----------



## BudBartos

Any word on a Halloween classic 2004 ?????


----------



## losidude44857

I havent heard anything, but i would like to hear something soon....
-Buddy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Its on the fall schedule


----------



## losidude44857

More info than dates....lol.
-Buddy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Good morning Cleveland.

I guess it's about time I join in on the madness here. I don't expect to reach Ray's 2,650 posts, but I should be available to answer any questions regarding "The Gate", provided I have them. 

The H-Classic will be a go and, as Mr.T pointed out, the tentative dates have been posted on the site. We know the Worlds are later in that month, and the Chicago Hobby Show and Expo appears to be the same weekend as we intend to run on. We're still unsure how affected we'll be by either. 

Buddy, I'm not sure what other questions you have. And yes, you may spend the night that weekend.  uh..


----------



## losidude44857

That was the other question Chris...lol, but yeah, I dont know, ill let you know if anything else comes to mind.
-Buddy


----------



## joneser

I talked with Paul for a few seconds this evening and learned that Paul won the A main in Gas Touring up in Toledo. He had qualified second behind Josh and was close behind when Josh broke in the main. Aaron was second in 8th scale while Jimmy and Kelly were in the B (I think).


----------



## rayhuang

AWSOME!!!


joneser said:


> I talked with Paul for a few seconds this evening and learned that Paul won the A main in Gas Touring up in Toledo. He had qualified second behind Josh and was close behind when Joshe broke in the main. Aaron was second in 8th scale while Jimmy and Kellyer were in the B (I think).


----------



## David Usnik

Goetz, are you a partner with Jimmy and Aaron now in the hobby buisness, or are you just the water boy?


----------



## rayhuang

Congrats to Chicky for running toe to toe with Josh Cyrul and winning the Great Lakes Challlenge! in 200mm! ALso to Aaron for bumping from the B to finishing second in the A-Main in 1/8th scale 4wd.


----------



## losidude44857

Congrats Chicky, Buran, and James. See you Tuesday.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Jimmy was battling at the beginnning of the race for the bump-up with Aaron I heard. I havent spoken with Bean yet to see how his weekend went.
If he was in the B then thats great as the GLC is growing to be one of the bigger gas races of the year. The track I hear is amazing too. Smooth an as always for Toledo-Super high grip.

I still wish we had a 1/10th scale asphalt track in Cleveland like that. Painted infield, big!!

Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Congratulations to the boys for their performance at the GLC. Aaron had run awesome here in Mentor the last few outings, but every time caught, what seemed like, the same board effectively ending his run. Way to hold it together Aaron. And Paul brings home a win in nitro sedan? Word.

Dave, partners? Jimmy calls us life partners, but I'm not sure what he's expecting of me.  Honestly though, I have offered to help out with the track responsibilities as we start rolling into the fall season. With Aaron being a newlywed, and both himself and Jimmy racing a ton of 1/8th scale, it seemed a beneficial proposition. Until further notice, the hobby shop is still an exclusive posession of both Jimmy and Aaron. I don't aniticipate playing a role there, other than in assisting with transactions and perhaps being aware of parts outages. I do anticipate having an increased role in track functions, scheduling, and general maintenance. That having been said, I will try to get up to speed on the standard stuff, ie. j-lap. 

Oh yes, The Gate will rule the earth this fall. :thumbsup:


----------



## losidude44857

"Life partners"....What is the sick racing scene coming to?!?!
-Buddy
And no....im not jealous....word


----------



## losidude44857

On more of a straight note. I will not be there tonight, gotta go to see what happens to my sister in court, and re-register for school, plus im broke as a joke....Good luck to anyone racing tonight. And Hoooo-Hong- you better win that bet...lol, good luck.
-Buddy


----------



## David Usnik

Goetz said:


> Dave, partners? Jimmy calls us life partners, but I'm not sure what he's expecting of me.  Honestly though, I have offered to help out with the track responsibilities as we start rolling into the fall season. With Aaron being a newlywed, and both himself and Jimmy racing a ton of 1/8th scale, it seemed a beneficial proposition. Until further notice, the hobby shop is still an exclusive posession of both Jimmy and Aaron. I don't aniticipate playing a role there, other than in assisting with transactions and perhaps being aware of parts outages. I do anticipate having an increased role in track functions, scheduling, and general maintenance. That having been said, I will try to get up to speed on the standard stuff, ie. j-lap.
> :thumbsup:


Way to step up to the plate Chris.


----------



## David Usnik

Goetz said:


> Oh yes, The Gate will rule the earth this fall. :thumbsup:


DAMN STRAIGHT!


----------



## vn1500

Hey Jimmy i'll be there tonite but not till almost 7 p.m. please sign me up and i'll pay when i get there . Tom Barrett , touring stock , trans #3474227 , freq 81,80 . If there's any problems or questions you can call me 216-534-6822 . Thank you much and see everyone tonite .


----------



## vn1500

Nevermind Jimmy I've got to work till 9 p.m. hope the racing is good see ya next week .


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> Good luck to anyone racing tonight. And Hoooo-Hong- you better win that bet...lol, good luck.
> -Buddy


Yeah-I like FREE LUNCHES!! I am pumped about tonight. Jimmy-Chris-Eric..... all gunnin for TQ tonight. Yeah-baby!!!

I can pay your entry next race in trade for motor work and brushes for the night!! Theres really only two things in all of RC Racing I cannot stand doing. One is tearing down motors and cutting comms and the other is wiping that nasty Paragon off the tires. 

Having said that I rebuilt three motors last night and the ones with the 767's that Jimmy just got in were looking good on the T35. I am thinkin if Paradigm brushes are on b/o still-the 767's are the way to go.

Ray


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rayhuang said:


> Yeah-I like FREE LUNCHES!! I am pumped about tonight. Jimmy-Chris-Eric..... all gunnin for TQ tonight. Yeah-baby!!!
> 
> I can pay your entry next race in trade for motor work and brushes for the night!! Theres really only two things in all of RC Racing I cannot stand doing. One is tearing down motors and cutting comms and the other is wiping that nasty Paragon off the tires.
> 
> Having said that I rebuilt three motors last night and the ones with the 767's that Jimmy just got in were looking good on the T35. I am thinkin if Paradigm brushes are on b/o still-the 767's are the way to go.
> 
> Ray


I alwasy thought the 767's were too hard, I have had good luck with 4099's (i think thats the number) and sometimes using the E brush on the + and a 767 on the - . produces rpm without sacrificing torque


----------



## rayhuang

Running a differnt brush on Pos and Negative is definately a good thing. SOme of the most powerful brushes I found at Nats were the Putnam Blue and Greens, but at $4 plus a pair-not worth it for clubbin when a $1.65 pr of brushes will do.

Ray


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey ray thanks for those motors and i have your $ I forgot to give it to ya last tues. with all the comotion at the track. THe kids did well this sunday at Hobbytown race way, both turned 18 laps in the main and finished 2nd and third respectively out of 5 in their B main and 7th and 8th overall in the touring stock. they are getting better!


----------



## rayhuang

Awesome!!


----------



## rayhuang

What a race night. Turnout was light, but the racing was some of the best ever. The B-main 12th saw Danny, Pete, Ray and Dave battle for 8 minutes-all of them on the same section of track the whole way. All of them cutting beautiful lines!! Dan Medved took the honors. IN the A-Main 12th Brian Rice TQ'd (wha-whaaatt??) with a blistering 41 lap run-wow!! He lead early while Paul kept chasing. Paul took the lead at some point and like the B- Dave Morrow and Jones were playing chase. I drove so hard and finished last-but I didnt care as I was chasing Eric and Dave the whole 8-miinutes.

The B-Main Touring was really cool to watch. Theres guys and gals in that heat that are getting so much better every week. 21 and 22 lap runs now-WOW!!!

IN the A-main of touring-a perfect start, and Jimmy just started to air it out by running 11.8 and 12.0 up front while I had the best race ever with Chris Goetz!! Jones put it up w/ us a few times, but a loose car had him crashing every time he got close enough to put up a fight. 30 seconds to go and Jimmy's a few seconds up the road while Chris is literally under my rear bodywork. Chris taps, Jones goes by for third and thats how it finishes.

Yup-you all who didnt come-missed a Great one tonight-you really did!! Congrats to my buddies Rice for TQ'ng 12th and Paul for winnin and again to Jimmy for the TQ in stock sedan and the win. At least were keeping yo honest-Jimmy!! Dont want you to get bored!!

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

No free food Ray? LOL
-Buddy


----------



## David Usnik

Awesome night of racing! It seemed like everyone was on the ball last night. Both mains for 1/12 scale were great. You just can't ask for better racing than that. Ray, I agree with you. Finishing last isn't all that bad when the racing is that good.

Ray, how well do those Putnam brushes work? They sound expensive, but if they produce some power... In your opinion, how well do 767's run for 1/12?


----------



## STONE

rayhuang said:


> The B-Main Touring was really cool to watch. Theres guys and gals in that heat that are getting so much better every week. 21 and 22 lap runs now-WOW!!!


Jennifer went from 17 laps the last time we raced to 20 laps last night. She even mentioned how much the last couple of practices have really helped her out.....too bad she broke in the main. I'm afraid to find out how bad she beats me when we get some new battery packs for the fall series.

I really appreciate all the help you've been giving us. Last night I managed to get my first 21 laps in the 3rd qualifier. That was when I was pulling my front tire up with a fast lap of 14.028. Despite not finishing well in the main it was my best race yet. In the first lap traffic I got flipped on my lid (21 second lap followed by a 15 second) the rest of the race was consistent 14 & 13 second laps. I had never gotten sub-14 second laps and in the main I had like six or seven. I gotten taken out when I was passed by the Brushless TC3 (another 21 second lap) followed by a couple more 13 & 14 second laps. My fastest lap was #18.

Can't wait for practice next week.


----------



## David Usnik

STONE said:


> Jennifer went from 17 laps the last time we raced to 20 laps last night.
> Last night I managed to get my first 21 laps in the 3rd qualifier.
> Can't wait for practice next week.


That's great guys. It's a great feeling isn't it? When you finally start seeing results from all the hours of car prep and practice. Although, it's a never ending saga. Once you reach one goal, there is always another. As a racer, in your own eyes, you're never quick enough. There always seems to be time that can be sliced off of laps. Soon, simple goals start becoming an obsession.


----------



## rayhuang

The satisfaction is all mine Brian. I was happy when in practice Jen passed me fair and square!! YOu and Jen-Marlon and Allyn-your all doing so well. Car prep and maintenance is getting better with you all too.

Dave-in 12th-I was happy to run 39 laps till Brian and Paul turned it up and ran 41 or darn close to it. So you are right-the goals are always changing and the targets always moving.


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Ray, how well do those Putnam brushes work? They sound expensive, but if they produce some power... In your opinion, how well do 767's run for 1/12?


I think a lot of it comes down to batches. A good batch of 767's is hard to beat. BUt a bad batch of 767's arc really badly and eat-up the comm even at 2volts.

But at the Snowbirds-Trinity's cross serrated brush was the ticket in Sedan. At the Nats it was the Paradigm and maybe the Putnam Brushes.

I would not be afraid of trying the Putnam's, but they are expensive.

Ray


----------



## Medved

*If you weren't there, you missed a good time*

Yes, the rumors are true . . . Danny beat me . . . but only by about 10 feet. regardless if it was 10 feet, or 10 laps, it was still a win for him. 1/12 B, was the place "TO Be". Adams, Usnik, Dan and myself had an awsome race. Everyone was holding their lines and everyone had held the lead at one time or another, I also think everyone was in last place at one time or another. During most of the race I would bet we were within 5 seconds of each other, from first to last. Making a clean pass was nearly impossiable since everyone was driving THE LINE, yet all drivers showed patients and remarkable driving skills when pass attempts were made. Most passes were made when someone made a mistake. The cars, and drivers were so evenly matched it was like an IROC race. Some cars were slightly faster in the infield, and others had just a bit more pull down the straight. For the most part, it was driving skill and a little luck which determined the outcome.

I'll say it again, If you haven't come out to race 1/12 reciently, get out here NOW! You are missing some of the best racing in a LONG TIME. It's nice to get a full race day in, in about 4-5 hours. We started racing at 7:00 and were done around 10 - 10:30. If you get there at 6:00, there is time for a few quick practices to be sure the car is up to snuff, and then it's GO-TIME!

Were going to do it again in 2 weeks. It's going to be a long two weeks, with Dan reminding me of his finishing ahead of me. I stopped into Classic Service, and news of his race had spread like wildfire!

If you have a car, get out here, your missing a lot of fun.
Pete


----------



## joneser

*STone*

Tell Jen I think I have a body for her. I had painted a Parma Alpha a nice shade of pink and then switched from the TC3. It still needs cut but I think I have some holes marked for mounting. I will try to remember it on Tuesday. 

Pete Medved....

You had better pick up the pace. I am not sure how the bionic man surgery could affect your driving but something is going on. If you dont get moving, I am going to feel bad about picking on you. Maybe your are just feeling the effects from when I beat you with Paul's lefthanded radio?


----------



## rayhuang

Pete-I agree with Joneser-you used to beat Eric and I regularly-better step it up!!

BTW-My buddy Eric Anderson is now making motors and is snding me some motors to try. Monster stocks and ROAR Stocks (the binary arm in a 2-mag can). Check out his website . If they are rippin fast-which i think they will be-you can expect that Jimmy can get them for the hobbyshop. I can get AJ's set-up with EAMotorsports no problem.

Ray


----------



## joneser

*Gate people*

Just letting you guys know about a few things before I get them to ebay or the for sale forum. I have a brand new in the box novak xxtra (synthesized) receiver that I can let go for 80.00 for gate people. I will also have 2 used ones that I can sell for 60.00 each. The new one will save you 15.00 or so.

the second item I have would be good for some fun or for the kids. I have a Futaba Magnum jr radio....brand new never used....it comes with a receiver and a futaba speedo. I also have a 90% built micro with BMW body...one extra BMW body, xtra set of tires and chrome wheel set. A hi-tec servo is also included. 150.00 for everything. Never been run....and have all boxes. can probably work on that price a small amount. 

finally I am also thinking of selling my backup 12th scale which is a LOADED IRS rugrat. wont need anything other than electronics and tires for this car. Drop me an email or PM if you want to talk about this one.

finally #2 I will also have a Hudy Tech comm lathe for sale shortly. It may or may not include a diamond bit. Having it looked at to make sure the bit is ok. Should know within a week or so. If the diamond bit is ok, I would like to get about 150.00 for it all. No diamond bit then 110.00. Lathe is 189.00 by itself.

Stone...I do have that body for Jen.


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Jimmy,
I will have the money for the GFX on Aug. 17. If you want me to pay on it before you send your order, I understand, that that is a hefty price tag. Let me now on how you want to do this. 
To all the guys that had a blast last night,
It sucks to hear that I missed some good racing action. I have had this L4 for awhile, and only have two nights of practice time with it. Man, I can't wait till racing season...
Jerry


----------



## Medved

*Going Fast*

I will admit that I haven't been spending much R&D time on the car. I haven't done anything with motors, dyno, or any kind of battery conditioning this summer.

I am sure that has something to do with my times being off. Really I am just working on wheel time right now, and having a lot of fun doing so. Come Fall racing, I will be purchaing some new power plants, (perhaps I'll try some of the new motors your friend is making Ray), as well as some fresh new cells. I'm still running what I have from the summer before the indoor Champs last year. One of my two good packs is going south, and I can tell the difference.

You guys are putting in the time, and it is showing. I just hope that come fall, I am not too far behind. I'm sure there is going to be a number of people who are going to have to do some MAJOR "catching up" to those who have kept their skills and equipment sharp.

See ya in 13 days!

Pete


----------



## joneser

I sure hope you get it figured out soon! Its no fun talking smack with you if I whoop you that bad. Its bad enough in fantasy racing....now its carrying over to the track! Maybe we need to go out for some "good" food at the local establishment. Get some of them there monster crab legs. Hey....tyson is fighting next week...deja vu


----------



## rayhuang

Joneser-results were not uploaded last night so do you know what you ran in the 12th Main? Also what Paul and Rice ran? I think i ran 39 8:10.


----------



## joneser

I think I had a 39 8:06 in the main. I know that Chicky and Brian ran a 40 8:04 or something. Lapt times were Chicy 11.6, Brian 11.7 and I had 11.8. My best run of the night was 39 8:00


----------



## bean's my hero

*Results*

Hey guys,

Sorry the results didn't get up on the site but I did try to upload them but I got an error message so I couldn't do anything.

Jim


----------



## David Usnik

Can anyone tell me the advantage of using a Binary arm in a Monster can is over a regular Monster motor? Is there any benefit, or is it a bad combination to try?


----------



## rayhuang

ERic-thanks-looks like I got a lot of work to do in 12th scale- two laps off the pace.

Dave-I thnk its a faster motor like that. more torque and more RPM than a Monster. I do hope this is the handout motor at Champs-not the BInary.


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> Dave-I thnk its a faster motor like that. more torque and more RPM than a Monster. I do hope this is the handout motor at Champs-not the BInary.


Grizzley Adams, was this your little secret the other night? This is where all your horsepower came from, wasn't it?


----------



## erock1331

rayhuang said:


> Monster stocks and ROAR Stocks (the binary arm in a 2-mag can). Ray


Ray
Actually the EPIC Roar stock does not use a Binary arm

The Binary arm has 36 laminations and is short of the required 64" wire rule.

The Epic Roar stock has 38 laiminations and meets the min 64" wire rule

The Monster stock has 40 laminations and meets the min 64" wire rule

After comparing all 3 motors with the same watts on my Robi here are some typical results:

Binary - (Watts 126) - (RPM 36000+) - (Torque 65-70)
Epic Roar Stock - (Watts 126) - (RPM 34500 - 35000 range) - (Torque 72-76)
Monster - (126 Watts) - (RPM 32000-34000 range) - (Torque 78-82)


----------



## erock1331

I like the new motor because it offers more RPM than the Monster but doesn't sacrifice as much torque as the Binary does.

And since us oval heads are not allowed to run the Binary in any events, more RPM is always good !!


----------



## rayhuang

always leave it up to you lefty guys to know whats what on the motors!!

Thanks for clearing that up,
Ray



erock1331 said:


> Ray
> Actually the EPIC Roar stock does not use a Binary arm
> 
> The Binary arm has 36 laminations and is short of the required 64" wire rule.
> 
> The Epic Roar stock has 38 laiminations and meets the min 64" wire rule
> 
> The Monster stock has 40 laminations and meets the min 64" wire rule
> 
> After comparing all 3 motors with the same watts on my Robi here are some typical results:
> 
> Binary - (Watts 126) - (RPM 36000+) - (Torque 65-70)
> Epic Roar Stock - (Watts 126) - (RPM 34500 - 35000 range) - (Torque 72-76)
> Monster - (126 Watts) - (RPM 32000-34000 range) - (Torque 78-82)


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Dave,Im running a regular monster stock.no tricks.Its one of the extras I bought at the carpet nats this spring.Come on over and take a look at it.


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

I ran two different monsters tues,both the same except one had "e" brushes in it and one had 767's.If you look at my times they both performed about the same,i couldnt tell the differance.


----------



## rayhuang

Wow-Ray-Dave is already resorting to mind games to win on the track!! Hey-I dont care-I built one of the cars and half built the other 

And I think your both driving GREAT right now.

Ray


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> Wow-Ray-Dave is already resorting to mind games to win on the track!! And I think your both driving GREAT right now.
> Ray


I'll do anything to try a gain an advantage. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## erock1331

Ray or anyone else,
In the winter season what night will you guys be racing?
And how is the turnout usually for 1/12th stock?


----------



## erock1331

The thing that sucks about oval is when you are talking tenths of seconds per lap every ounce of info helps, LOL

I need to come up one night and try and drive a 1/12th car. Always wanted to try it.




rayhuang said:


> always leave it up to you lefty guys to know whats what on the motors!!
> Thanks for clearing that up,
> Ray


----------



## bean's my hero

Erock we race on Sundays during the winter months. 

Also to anyone out there who needs tires for their TC or 1/12th scale for this coming season. Right now I will be selling the following compounds and brands as listed. Check this out:

Jaco
TC Purple- $13.00/ Pair
TC PUR/ORG- $13.00/ Pair
TC DBL PUR- $13.00/ Pair
TC Pink- $13.00/ Pair

Jaco
1/12th Fronts
Purple- $13.00/ Pair

1/12th Rears
Grey- $13.00/ Pair
White- $13.00/ Pair
Pink-on the old grey rims- $13.00/ Pair

TRC 
All TRC Touring Car tires in stock are $10.00 a pair. 


OK Guys let me know if you want any. First come first serve basis. Limited to tires on hand. Sale will be through Aug 10th. some compunds are in very limited supply. 

Stock up now!

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## bean's my hero

By the way for those of you who have been wondering what in the world is going on with the different tire compound choices these days at the track, Purple rears and PUR/Org fronts still work fine. That is what I am running and they were good enough to do a 11.7 with. the DBL Pink/DBL Pink Orange combo also works but they just wear about twice as fast. I haven't seen an advantage to running this combination yet, I have run it and my lap times are the same. But what do I know. 


Jim


----------



## rayhuang

GReat prices Jim.

TIres-shmires- you drove 11,8 with parts hangin off your car you didnt tighten-so we wont listen to you. You just keep driving!! :lol:

Ray

eroc-you can borrow a spare 12th scale of mne to run next Tuesday night. All you will need is a mini receiver f our not using a 75mhz Helios.

Let me know. I have everything else you will need for it.

Ray


----------



## erock1331

Ray
I am not sure what my schedule is that night.
I will let ya know ahead of time.

I run a Futaba 3Pk radio and the only mini receivers I have are a Novak 75mhz XXL's 
I have one Futaba version and one JR Version.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

bean's my hero said:


> By the way for those of you who have been wondering what in the world is going on with the different tire compound choices these days at the track, Purple rears and PUR/Org fronts still work fine. That is what I am running and they were good enough to do a 11.7 with. the DBL Pink/DBL Pink Orange combo also works but they just wear about twice as fast. I haven't seen an advantage to running this combination yet, I have run it and my lap times are the same. But what do I know.
> 
> 
> Jim


Jimmy did you have any problem ordering what i asked for?


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Jimmy you have a P.M.


----------



## rayhuang

Cars actually dialed into my radio-if its practice night-you can either slap one of your RX into it or you can drve on my radio.

YOu'll love it!!

Ray


erock1331 said:


> Ray
> I am not sure what my schedule is that night.
> I will let ya know ahead of time.
> 
> I run a Futaba 3Pk radio and the only mini receivers I have are a Novak 75mhz XXL's
> I have one Futaba version and one JR Version.


----------



## bean's my hero

Jay,

The truck is on backorder and the cutter is in the california warehouse so neither will be here on Tues. You will be out of town anyways right?

Jim


----------



## Medved

*Tires*

Jimmy,

I'm looking to score some of those tires as well as some other consumables. (Tractions compound, etc.)

Dan and I will probably stop by this comming Tuesday.

See ya then,

Pete


----------



## joneser

*Medved*

Medved.....I think I figured out your problems.....You should not be consuming the tire compound!!! Stick with the water or pop.:freak:


----------



## rayhuang

Jimmy-do you have a Pulsar charger for sale? Do NOT order me one-just curious to pick up another one if the timings right. If not and any locals want to trade one for my 12L3-talk to me people!! I dont need three 12th scales-but I could use another Pulsar!!

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## bean's my hero

Yes Ray I do have one $154.95


----------



## fuzzchop

*brushless*

When the winter series starts, I as wondering can I still run my brushless in ther novice class but not for points I just want to run car to get to be a better driver without the huge cost of batteries and motors.


----------



## mypro4racer

hey jimmy do you still have tires for sale . pm me if you do or post .if so when and where can i get some .


----------



## bean's my hero

mypro4racer, Yes I still have tires 4 sale. You can get some Tuesday night from 5:30 to 10:00 at the gate. 


Jim


----------



## rayhuang

I sold my 12L3 tonight. Its back to the trusty old Speedmerchant!!


----------



## Medved

*Dark Side*



rayhuang said:


> I sold my 12L3 tonight. Its back to the trusty old Speedmerchant!!


Ray, welcome back to the Dark Side!


----------



## rayhuang

No doubt about it-but now I turned all but three of my packs into saddles-uggghhhhh.....

I am curious to drive and tune a rev4 again after running the 12L's for a few weeks. Remember though-I have a 12L4 in a box. Something on its drilled wrong and havent had time to figure out what part. I sent the chassis back to AE and they sent it back and said its fine. So its either a very bad t-plate or a very bad bottom plate...

Soooooo 12.0 is my best with a 12L. So I hope to run that and maybe do a 11.8 to get more competitive w/ the boys.

Ray




Medved said:


> Ray, welcome back to the Dark Side!


----------



## rayhuang

Well-its like 900º outside!! Might as well come out of the sun and practice tonight.

Jimmy-looks like a pretty good crowd of 12th scales tonight. Maybe one or two times tonight designate a 12th only track time? The rest of the night well drive the 12th at our own risk.

Ray


----------



## STONE

Eric,

Are you bringing that body tonight for Jennifer?
If so, how much do we owe you?


----------



## rayhuang

Eric doesnt have access to Hobbytalk at work. I'll e-mail him and if he responds-I'll post it.


Ray


STONE said:


> Eric,
> 
> Are you bringing that body tonight for Jennifer?
> If so, how much do we owe you?


----------



## rayhuang

STONE-Eric says "Yes, I am bringing it and it is on the house."

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

I wont be there, for i am a poor person...
-Buddy


----------



## STONE

Sweet.......see everyone tonight!


----------



## rayhuang

Thats a bummer dude! HOpe you have a windfall soon. I am even running a borrowed BMI Tc3 tonight!!


losidude44857 said:


> I wont be there, for i am a poor person...
> -Buddy


----------



## David Usnik

*motor*

Ray,

How did the Epic ROAR stock run last night?


----------



## krisgel

*12L4 handling*

Hi,

I am looking for advice on how to get my 12L4 to change directions faster. It seems on the current track layout, the car has trouble transitioning quickly through the many tight turns.

The car is setup with the stock front springs and rear spring, thin t-plate with the three screws holding it down. TRC purple fronts and pink rears. Zero degress of toe, camber set at about -1.25 degrees so that the tires wear flat.

Also the car tends to push going into the turn and oversteer at the end of the turn. I have tried cahnging the caster by moving the white spacers around, but this only made it worse. The stock caster set-up is best, but does not solve the problem.


----------



## David Usnik

Adam,

Have you tried a thicker t-plate?


----------



## rayhuang

Lots and lots of top end. For a Sedan it didnt have the rip of the Monster-but I am guessing in 12th scale-all that RPM will be able to be put to good use. Also-its possible the ROAR stock can be tuned for more torque. Its so new that Eric Anderson hasnt ever driven one ona track before. I think my best Monsters were around 30,000 rpm on the dyno and the ROAR stock pulled 33,000!!





David Usnik said:


> Ray,
> 
> How did the Epic ROAR stock run last night?


----------



## chicky03

If anyone is interested I am selling one of my TC3's.

Paul


----------



## krisgel

David Usnik said:


> Adam,
> 
> Have you tried a thicker t-plate?



Hi David,

I haven't tried the thicker plate, but was considering it. Which t-plate r u running?


----------



## rayhuang

Try a touch of Toe-out-just a little. A little more dual rate or a touch more sauce on the front tires. Also try a softer front spring (0.018). Come over and have Chicky look at your car Tuesday night or have one of those fast guys drive it too.


Ray


krisgel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for advice on how to get my 12L4 to change directions faster. It seems on the current track layout, the car has trouble transitioning quickly through the many tight turns.
> 
> The car is setup with the stock front springs and rear spring, thin t-plate with the three screws holding it down. TRC purple fronts and pink rears. Zero degress of toe, camber set at about -1.25 degrees so that the tires wear flat.
> 
> Also the car tends to push going into the turn and oversteer at the end of the turn. I have tried cahnging the caster by moving the white spacers around, but this only made it worse. The stock caster set-up is best, but does not solve the problem.


----------



## David Usnik

Adam, I'm running CRC's graphite t-plate. Which I think is comparable to a .075" fiberglass t-plate. I'm also running .022" springs up front and dope on the inside half of the tire and the 4-2 degree caster setting. I would try Ray's suggestions as well. Remember, only make one change at a time.

Ray, I was thinking about the softer springs as well. But Adam said the car is understeering at turn in and oversteering as the car turns in tighter through out the turn. I know a softer spring would allow more bite at turn in, but as the suspension compresses and more of the car's weight is thrown to the outside, wouldn't the car want to hook more? I'm questioning your knowledge, just doing some analytical thinking.


----------



## krisgel

rayhuang said:


> Try a touch of Toe-out-just a little. A little more dual rate or a touch more sauce on the front tires. Also try a softer front spring (0.018). Come over and have Chicky look at your car Tuesday night or have one of those fast guys drive it too.
> 
> 
> Increasing th dual rate causes the car to no longer understeer on the turn-in, but it exacerbates the oversteer coming out of the corner. I have tried saucing up to 3/4ths of the front tires. It helps a little. I will try the toe-out.


----------



## rayhuang

Dave-yup-your right!! Balance is the key!!

Adam-try a combination of things to get the balance. Its sounds like you need less caster to me. But you say it didnt help. So maybe a combination of less caster (arms strighter-up) to stop the entry push and exit over-rotataion and then if it helps, but you need something else-change somethng else.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Ray, I was thinking about the softer springs as well. But Adam said the car is understeering at turn in and oversteering as the car turns in tighter through out the turn. I know a softer spring would allow more bite at turn in, but as the suspension compresses and more of the car's weight is thrown to the outside, wouldn't the car want to hook more? I'm questioning your knowledge, just doing some analytical thinking.


So heres my dilemma-I ran my rev4 and on its first pack-car felt great, rotation was unreal and corner speeed felt high. Actually it had too much rotation for me to be consistent. It didnt like ertan bumps so I droove around them. So on the second run two hours later I sauced less, but car was an unholy beast to drive. It was bouncing over bumps, edgy at turn in and I couldnt drive it consistent corner to corner. HHHHmmmmmm....... Now what am I to do?!?!?! hahaha!


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> So heres my dilemma-I ran my rev4 and on its first pack-car felt great, rotation was unreal and corner speeed felt high. Actually it had too much rotation for me to be consistent. It didnt like ertan bumps so I droove around them. So on the second run two hours later I sauced less, but car was an unholy beast to drive. It was bouncing over bumps, edgy at turn in and I couldnt drive it consistent corner to corner. HHHHmmmmmm....... Now what am I to do?!?!?! hahaha!


Go back to a t-plate car! LOL


----------



## David Usnik

Don, I see you. How's the 1/12 scale coming along?


----------



## rayhuang

Soon!!


David Usnik said:


> Go back to a t-plate car! LOL


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> Soon!!


Are you serious, because I was just joking.


----------



## big noodle

*jimmy*

by any chance could you e-mail me jimmy, or chris g for that reason. [email protected]


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Jimmy, you have a P.M.


----------



## rayhuang

big noodle-my HEEERRRooooooo!!!


----------



## losidude44857

Does anyone know what the big spider looking thing is refering to for a new Trinity product, says it is coming 10/1/04. On back of car action, and xtreme?
-Buddy


----------



## STONE

I believe it is a motor.


----------



## joneser

*Big Noodle??*

That is just a myth.....isn't it


----------



## rayhuang

Jimmy-I cut a set of Purple/ornage and Purples. I never ran them. Wanna trade for your Orange/ dbl pink, dbl. pinks if thye are still big?

Joneser-thats funny!!


----------



## losidude44857

Thats what i thought, but is it stock or mod?
-Buddy


----------



## rctazmanmc

*Gonna join you all*

Back in the area and I will be going you guys running 12th scale and maybe tc if I can find a car.

Just got Aarons RugRat 12th scale and will be running that.

Ray have a extra tc3 laying around?

BuddyB - give me a jingle or pm so we can hook up and goto the races.

Feels good to be back in Ohio!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Going love to smell the traction compound also!!!! Sorry if my racing is a little rusty.

See ya all out there......


----------



## Stealth_RT

Getting the itch to race again. Already ran off copies of MB's mod sedan setups from Snowbirds and the Champs. Just need to get new batteries ordered.


----------



## rayhuang

Both myself and Chicky have Tc3 for sale. Mine is one with a brand new BMI chassis kit on it.

Chicky's has the tub-but its dialed. Well mine is too!!!

See you at track soon. 12th isalways a strong class at the Gate.



rctazmanmc said:


> Back in the area and I will be going you guys running 12th scale and maybe tc if I can find a car.
> 
> Just got Aarons RugRat 12th scale and will be running that.
> 
> Ray have a extra tc3 laying around?
> 
> BuddyB - give me a jingle or pm so we can hook up and goto the races.
> 
> Feels good to be back in Ohio!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Going love to smell the traction compound also!!!! Sorry if my racing is a little rusty.
> 
> See ya all out there......


----------



## rayhuang

Eric,

I hope you havent bought spares, option parts. I doubt I am going to run a Tc3 again and I have my parts box filled to the top with parts. 

Ray



Stealth_RT said:


> Getting the itch to race again. Already ran off copies of MB's mod sedan setups from Snowbirds and the Champs. Just need to get new batteries ordered.


----------



## rctazmanmc

Ray - send some pics and info plus prices to me.

[email protected]

Thanx


----------



## Stealth_RT

Cool, Ray. I still have most of the parts from running a TC3 before, but more parts are good, let me know what you have and how much u want for it. You need any Xray parts? I sold my cars, but not the parts box yet. Email me. Also, I just bought a Fussy Brush setup for breaking in/serrating brushes.  I'm a sucker for cool gizmos.


----------



## rayhuang

*BMI Tc3*

I'll e-mail ya some info tonight-then tomorrow I'll send some pics. The cars got Warpspeed diff cases and a super free drivetrain and just rebuilt shocks wiht new o-rings, bobbins, Yokomo caps, etc. Very smooth-havent even hit the track yet. Suspension is basically all new as it was rebuilt right before the Nats and not run much if at all since then. IN fact-I think i sold the chassis off of it right after Nats to a local guy. Hmmm-I guess I dont need to send that e-mail now!!

Pics tomorrow. I guarantee its in mint condition and very well built.

Ray



rctazmanmc said:


> Ray - send some pics and info plus prices to me.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanx


----------



## bean's my hero

chicky,

You have a PM


----------



## chicky03

bean's my hero said:


> chicky,
> 
> You have a PM


I got it. You could have called ya know.:freak: 

Paul


----------



## David Usnik

Jimmy, were you thinking of ordering some of those motors that Ray was using the other night from EA Motorsports? I might be interested in trying out one of those ROAR stocks.


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all,

So I take it Stock Sedan and Stock 12th are the hot classes next Club race?

Anyone want to run Mod or 19t sedan soon? I got all these hot motors and nowhere to run-em!!

Ray


----------



## Stealth_RT

Woot! Hotel rooms for the Champs are reserved! Do you have your room for the Champs yet? It's never too early. 
New batteries are also on order! Now to stock up on tires!


----------



## rayhuang

Eric-remember-Parma is coming out with there own line of foam tires. They will have the usual plaids and purples and dbl pink and dbl. pink/oranges on a white rim and 28mm for sedan and also 12th scale tires.. I am trying to run my tires down to the rim in expectation of those tires.


----------



## Stealth_RT

Good to know. Hope they come out soon, the time to stock up for the Champs is now, cuz there is ALWAYS a shortage of tires right before the Champs. Need to get more Parma Alpha bodies too, seems like that's the hot body to run now. What about a price on your TC3 spare parts box?

Bean's my hero, can you get me a price for the Integy C22340 Team Auto Super Lathe and the C22339 Team Autotruecut Tire Trueing Machine and the C22306A touring car tire adapter? I'm interested in ordering these, but need a better price than directly from Integy. Thanks.


----------



## rctazmanmc

Need some advice for gearing for 12th scale at the gate. Arron suggested 100-29.

Also looking to get some good 4 cell packs if anyone has some extra.

Also check my for sale items on rctech if interested in any contact me and I can bring it to the track.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44111

See ya at the track


----------



## rayhuang

*Edited because I sounded like a cry baby!!!*

Hey all,

I just sold a 12th scale car-but didnt realize the chassis on it was cracked.....Does anyone have a good condition LC chassis I can buy cheap and pick up Monday or Tuesday? 

Heres my cell if anyone has one. Please call Monday!!

216-870-3263

Ray


----------



## Stealth_RT

Hmm, I'm on vacation week after this coming one, maybe I'll come that Tuesday to race. And hopefully pick up the stuff I asked Jimmy to order for me.


----------



## rayhuang

Eric-awesome!! Do it-but it might be a practice night-I'll have to check. if you do come-out on a race night, lets run Mod!!!

man-I am still PO'd-I gotta let this stuff go.

Ray


Stealth_RT said:


> Hmm, I'm on vacation week after this coming one, maybe I'll come that Tuesday to race. And hopefully pick up the stuff I asked Jimmy to order for me.


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> man-I am still PO'd-I gotta let this stuff go.
> 
> Ray


I guess this guy never heard; Buyer beware, buy as is, or all sales are final! I would tell this guy he should have looked the car over before buying and to go pound salt.


----------



## chicky03

I know AE has those chassis that you can still buy. I would ask him to send the chassis back and you will send him the new one.

Paul


----------



## rayhuang

Thanks Paul!!

I take it you, Rice, Buran, and all the regulars are running Sedan-not 12th tomorrow? And stock not mod? I didnt pack any 12th stuff or any mod motors.

Ray




chicky03 said:


> I know AE has those chassis that you can still buy. I would ask him to send the chassis back and you will send him the new one.
> 
> Paul


----------



## ZOOOOM

What time do the doors open on tuesday?


----------



## chicky03

rayhuang said:


> Thanks Paul!!
> 
> I take it you, Rice, Buran, and all the regulars are running Sedan-not 12th tomorrow? And stock not mod? I didnt pack any 12th stuff or any mod motors.
> 
> Ray


I am running both along with Joneser. Rice and Buran are running 1/12 only. All stock.

Paul


----------



## rayhuang

ZOOOOM-I think 5pm has been the time for race night last two races.

Paul-cool. I was hoping Buran and Rice would take out the TC3's for one last hoorah, but oh well.



chicky03 said:



> I am running both along with Joneser. Rice and Buran are running 1/12 only. All stock.
> 
> Paul


----------



## Stealth_RT

bean's my hero, did you get my email reply on those parts? Thanks


----------



## bean's my hero

Stealth,


Yes I did.


----------



## rayhuang

krisgel-is the Xray ready for battle tomorrow night?


----------



## krisgel

rayhuang said:


> krisgel-is the Xray ready for battle tomorrow night?


Ray,

The 12L4 is ready for battle tomorrow. The x-ray will be ready for practice the following week. For a while I think I will just race and practice with the x-ray to see how I like it. I'll leave the 12 scale at home for a while.


----------



## rayhuang

I'll run your 12L4 if its just gonna sit and collect dust. :lol: j/k.

Cool-see ya tomorrow.


----------



## rayhuang

So-are we going to see the first 26 lap run in Sedan tonight...hhhmmmm.....

Better come race tonight and see. :lol:

Lets run Mod Sedan August 24th. A lot of us said wed run Mod all summer to be better drivers come fall. What happen-We all trip on our skirts??

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

Im comin tonight!!
-Buddy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Still a no show for me! just got back from VT, NH. ME, and CT need to chill for a few days! 2600 miles in 6 days!


----------



## rctazmanmc

Guys I have to say I had some fun tonight, even though I broke in practice and the first qualifier.

You guys at least had replacement parts - of which I like to order more for myself if I can for pick up at practice next week.

I did very well I think for not racing on-road 12th scale for 12 years, pulled a 31 out of the air on the second qualifier. 

I can say that things have definatley changed since I last races in Sandusky's old carpet track. I know Bud Bartos ran there many a time.

Everyone was freindly and helpful. I raced hard but let you faster guys go by to keep the race interesting and fun - just watch out here in the near future once I get back into the groove.

Thanks for a fun night and hope to have for fun soon.......

The auto-announcer was a little anoying since I could really not understand what see was trying to say but chris's color announcing was funny and kept things going along.

Sorry for the book but I have not a fun time like that in a very long time especially with what is going on in my personal and work life.

See ya later

MC


----------



## Medved

MC

Glad you had fun! Returning from a 12 year break, you did great. After a few practice sessions, and some summer races, I'm sure you will be ready to rub fenders with the best of them. On our ride home last night, my brother and I were talking about all of the racer we are looking forward to seeing this fall! 

Welcome aboard! I may be hard to believe but it's only going to get better!

Pete


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Word!*

Booyah. There were some great battles last night. MC, I am glad to hear that your evening was an enjoyable one. I hope there will be many more of those here at The Gate this fall. In fact, I know there will be. We just need to get someone qualified to be behind the mic.  

FYI - We do encourage volunteers. Thanks to Pete who always steps it up in those clutch situations. :thumbsup: 

Thanks to everyone who participated last night and went through the painstaking process of completing the signup sheets. All of your home addresses will soon be posted to the website. :devil: Nah. We had some new faces that will, hopefully, be considered regulars shortly. Welcome!


----------



## rayhuang

Some highlites form the evening for those who missed it:

Ray Adams 11.9 lap in Main-Yeah baby!!

Chicky 26 laps in Sedan!! And some said it would never happen.

Goetz Breakin out the 25 5:07!!! NIce run.

Another GREAT 12th scale B-Main. Dave lead most of the way-Ray was by far the fastest, Dan MEdved won on the last lap!! Ummm-Ray-looks like yur headin for the show next race. Leave the TC3 at home!!

Wayne-running the Secret weapon!! Looks cool!! HOw do you like it so far?

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

I can't wait for the fall season to start. Last night was pretty fun, though i didnt get home till 1215, i still made it through work today, lol. When are you going to update the results page on the site? Awesome announcing Christoper!
SWEET SASSY MALLASY(spelling?)
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

YOu call it Great announcing...I quote from Shrek "Look its Gabby-the small...and annoying...." Which-by the way-Audrey kept saying this morning-HI larious!! Shes 2.


----------



## David Usnik

Ray, 

Guess what I found in my pit box last night. A second shock assembly tool. OOPS! Thanks for the shock oil last night.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

It's actually Christopher.


----------



## rayhuang

g g g g g GAY-you Sassy Mallasy!!


OH-and E M B's!!!


Goetz said:


> It's actually Christopher.


----------



## rayhuang

uh-huh!!! Accuse me of being a shock assembly tool thief will you!!!


David Usnik said:


> Ray,
> 
> Guess what I found in my pit box last night. A second shock assembly tool. OOPS! Thanks for the shock oil last night.


----------



## sg1

Hey Ray...
From what I was able to see of it, not too bad. Shoulda put the new front end on, but I ran out of time and parts. It shows promise, I was happy not to break anything!!! I was just a bit overgeared, 3 teeth, but was happy with it's first outing.


----------



## rayhuang

sg1-youre 11.3 was most impressive!!! It looked good. Cannot wait to see it develop further.


----------



## Xpressman

sg1 said:


> Hey Ray...
> From what I was able to see of it, not too bad. Shoulda put the new front end on, but I ran out of time and parts. It shows promise, I was happy not to break anything!!! I was just a bit overgeared, 3 teeth, but was happy with it's first outing.


Pictures, full description, the world wants to know.....


----------



## bean's my hero

Unfortuniatly the result will probably not make it up to the web. We are having technical difficulties doing so. Need to talk with JLAP on this one. 


Jim


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey Guys,


I'm here working on the computer at the track while talking with JLAP, trying to get the results on-line. We have just succeeded, the results are online now. Check them out.

Jim


----------



## rayhuang

Thanks Jim!!

Good luck in Detroit if you go.


----------



## joneser

Xray Testing?!!!!!


bean's my hero said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> I'm here working on the computer at the track while talking with JLAP, trying to get the results on-line. We have just succeeded, the results are online now. Check them out.
> 
> Jim


----------



## Stealth_RT

Good to hear everyone having a good time. I will be there this coming Tuesday, the 17th to race. Planning on running mod, but if not, I need to borrow a decent stock motor. Have not and will not touch my stockers from last season. Got my new batteries built. Can't wait to pick up my new motor and tire lathe on Tuesday as well.  What time do the doors open? I can show up by noon  Or whenever I recover enough from playing with the big car all day Monday at Beaver Run. See you guys then.


----------



## bean's my hero

Eric the 17th isn't a race day. It is a practice night. 


Jim


----------



## bean's my hero

Jonser,

X-Ray testing? Not a chance, picked up the TC3 kit that was there and started building.


----------



## losidude44857

Going back to the TC3 Jimmy?
-Buddy


----------



## joneser

You are crazy!


bean's my hero said:


> Jonser,
> 
> X-Ray testing? Not a chance, picked up the TC3 kit that was there and started building.


----------



## joneser

If anyone of the gate regulars are interested, I have a couple of Novak XXtra synthesized receivers for sale. One has a brand new case so its like new...70.00 and the other has a case that shows a little wear but it is 60.00.


----------



## rayhuang

Jimmy-please give me first dibs on your Xray if you decide to sell it later. Also-A buddy is talking about buyng two FKXrays and diffs. Any ETA?
Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Jimmy-also-I need a KO 949 or JR 3550 servo asap. Got one by chance at AJ's?

Just rebuilt my 12L4-finished wiring it-turn it on and servos bugging out. I plug a bunch of other servos in-dead still. PLug the KO back in three or four times-bad-rip it out-wet shoo-goo and all.... @[email protected]%[email protected]%@$#[email protected]$! IT!!!!


----------



## rctazmanmc

Joneser I will take the one with a little wear of your hands for $60.

I will be up at the gate for practice Tuesday if you are going to be there and I can give you the money.

I will be with "Pinky" I mean Buddy Blystone - pitting and racing with him.

Hold it for me if you can.

Thanks

MC


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rctazmanmc said:


> Guys I have to say I had some fun tonight, even though I broke in practice and the first qualifier.
> 
> You guys at least had replacement parts - of which I like to order more for myself if I can for pick up at practice next week.
> 
> I did very well I think for not racing on-road 12th scale for 12 years, pulled a 31 out of the air on the second qualifier.
> 
> I can say that things have definatley changed since I last races in Sandusky's old carpet track. I know Bud Bartos ran there many a time.
> 
> Everyone was freindly and helpful. I raced hard but let you faster guys go by to keep the race interesting and fun - just watch out here in the near future once I get back into the groove.
> 
> Thanks for a fun night and hope to have for fun soon.......
> 
> The auto-announcer was a little anoying since I could really not understand what see was trying to say but chris's color announcing was funny and kept things going along.
> 
> Sorry for the book but I have not a fun time like that in a very long time especially with what is going on in my personal and work life.
> 
> See ya later
> 
> MC


rctazman, 
Hey I am from the sandusky area originally and used to race at hi level raceway and the fair grounds, and toledo, and it was about as long ago as the last time you raced, whats your name? I wish i would have made it tuesday to see ya, sure we know eachother.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Goetz said:


> Booyah. There were some great battles last night. MC, I am glad to hear that your evening was an enjoyable one. I hope there will be many more of those here at The Gate this fall. In fact, I know there will be. We just need to get someone qualified to be behind the mic.
> 
> FYI - We do encourage volunteers. Thanks to Pete who always steps it up in those clutch situations. :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks to everyone who participated last night and went through the painstaking process of completing the signup sheets. All of your home addresses will soon be posted to the website. :devil: Nah. We had some new faces that will, hopefully, be considered regulars shortly. Welcome!


 Addys? wow now we will get spam from the track! LOL


----------



## rayhuang

hmmm....some random thoughts I have to type out.

Goetz-I have never had so much fun qualifying and racing the Mains!! Just think if a third driva were to enter our insane mm apart battles!!! I think I would go into overload. 

Talking about steppin it up-Dan Medved, Ray Adams and Dave Usnik. YOu guys have awesome handling 12th scales and are driving them GREAT!! IN sedan-Brian, Jen and Marlon Tuesday-you guys/gal were driving lines and hitting them apex's!!

yeah-Chicky-I'd buy him another TC3 if hed take it!! HOw would my buddy Robby Love say it ....Flat DIALED!!

SOme new nicknames-Hey I cannot be the only sucka at the track with 2 or 3 nicknames....

Joneser-"Two-Speed". Why? Because theres how butt-a$$ slow he drives when hes by himself and how fast he goes when either:

a. Chicky, Wayne or Dave Morrow is somewhere within a corner of him.

b. Hes about to be caught by me, Rice or Pete!!!

Brian Rice-nope its not Ricer or Rice-a-roni or even the Ricernator....Its "Second-Hand" Why? Becuase when he runs 41 laps or TQ's-its always my motor, or Chicky's batteries, or.......

Buddy-Its turning out to look like its "pinky" Better paint a new body before that one sticks to you.

Goetz-theres got to be one-its amazing one isnt just glaring me in the face. C-balls cool-if you know the story behind it-but it aint racing related...... I guess it could be "mf-bomber", but thats kind of....well-just not right.


----------



## losidude44857

I'll take "pinky", Me and Chris are gonna strip and anodize everything on my TC3 PINK!If he ever gets around to getting the setup for it...*hint hint*, Its gonna be awsome. Any suggestions on where to get my next 2-3 packs for the fall season? And its HOO HONG for you Ray.
-Buddy (PINKY)


----------



## rayhuang

Buddy-AJ's hobbies of course!!! I can tell Jimmy where to get killer the cells and when. I am not as connected in the GP world as I was-but I still gather a little good info now and again... I have nothing else to do.... Anyone want to hire me? 

Ray


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> I have nothing else to do.... Anyone want to hire me?
> 
> Ray


I need a receptionist.


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> .
> 
> Talking about steppin it up-Dan Medved, Ray Adams and Dave Usnik. YOu guys have awesome handling 12th scales and are driving them GREAT!! .


VICTORY WILL BE MINE! (someday)


----------



## rayhuang

I keep saying the same thing!!!


David Usnik said:


> VICTORY WILL BE MINE! (someday)


----------



## rayhuang

Oh-another randon thought-if you found your cars handling different or edgier than normal Tuesday night-grip was very high. High grip almost always demands a set-up change. Those changes for 12th scale include smaller tires, lower ride height, harder front tires or front springs.

IN Sedan-it can be as easy as a sway bar, heavier shockoil and lower ride height and smaller tires.

These changes arent always for a "faster" car-but a lot easier to drive. And sometimes easier to drive IS FASTER!!

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

What kind of cells (fuk., kinetix, ect)? And how much a pack?
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> And how much a pack?
> -Buddy


How fast do you want to go? $49 to $79 is the range. Thats 1.170 to 1.179 voltage.

Call me Buddy-1-440-735-9095 for some info....

And no-I am not ging to try and sell you anything-excpet a Gen-set if you need a 12,000 Watt one for some reason!! :lol:

Ray


----------



## STONE

Ray, 
I'm also looking for at least 4 packs for me and jennifer for the fall/winter series.....the 2 newest packs we have are 9 month old (fuku packs from Mo that sat for 4 months with no charge).....all our other packs are 1.5 year old PMR (non green & orange). I would like to get the best I can afford.....lol


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey guys sold my old 12th to buy a new one any one got any direction? dont feel like taping but i can and I want a t plate car. jimmy , what do ya have in da shop? Ray , you remeber what a pile of poop that car was, i wasnt dealin with it any more! New is better right? LOL


----------



## rayhuang

JImmy can get SMC through Horizon and MSA I think. Power Push too. He also might be able to get the new NOVAK batteries that Chicky runs. Only issue with Novak is you have to talk to Chicky to know what the numbers are on them.


And then-theres online-Kinetix and Hurricane are two I am confident in suggesting. I think yu'll find a lot of Gaters like KInetix, SMC and HUrricane. And if rumor is right-the new Power PUsh are awesome-but I havent tried any yet. 



STONE said:


> Ray,
> I'm also looking for at least 4 packs for me and jennifer for the fall/winter series.....the 2 newest packs we have are 9 month old (fuku packs from Mo that sat for 4 months with no charge).....all our other packs are 1.5 year old PMR (non green & orange). I would like to get the best I can afford.....lol


----------



## rayhuang

Tamiya-holler at Dave Usnik-he is driving a CRC T-Fource and its a no battery tape T-plate car. Jimmy runs it too. Other options to have a t-plate and no tape is to buy a L3 or L4 and then convert it to a Powell chassis kit.

Ray


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rayhuang said:


> Tamiya-holler at Dave Usnik-he is driving a CRC T-Fource and its a no battery tape T-plate car. Jimmy runs it too. Other options to have a t-plate and no tape is to buy a L3 or L4 and then convert it to a Powell chassis kit.
> 
> Ray


Yeah ray I have been talking to powell for about a month now, I was gonna convert my crc 6 pack car but decided against it. but it looks real good! and he was willing to cut a decent deal on it as well


----------



## rayhuang

Dont forget what BMI and Wayne are cooking up. I am sure Wayne will be at the Gate doing more testing-so maybe hold off untill you see it and talk to him. I am sue youve got to tape-em in-but not only will you be helping out Wayne-you'll have him to help with set-ups!!!


----------



## Medved

*More Random Thoughts*

Hey all.

Ray, you talked about traction being up this last race. Any idea's why? Is it due to more and more people using Paragon? It was a bit more warmer in the room than normal.
In any case, I did a major tire change, went from Pink/F- Gray/R to Purple/F - White/R. I think I picked up about 2 laps from the prior race. The car rolled thru the center more and kept up the speed. That's one thing I always liked about the Rev 4. $peedMerchant.

Next race, I'm going to get Mog's car, and see what kind of performance I can squezzeeeee out of it. He won't be back until after the Honeymoon, when ever that ends 

1/12 Fall racing: Let me throw out some names of who we hope to see.
Blackstock's, Vicky and Mike, Carruba, Longatiano, Mick, Fredrickson, Mackin, Markovich, Denton, Buran, Mog, Williams, maybe will see Bud out there too!

Once again, I had a good time racing, no I should say GREAT time. Joneser had more ponies, but felt impeled to hit about every board out there . . twice. We had some pretty good qualifing heats. In the 3rd round, I should have let you go like I said. I forgot that you sat on the line for a near enternity, after I left. I'm sure I held you up a bit but it did make for some really good racing. 

Register Rice, mister check out . . . I would be tailing him for what seemed 4 or 5 laps, then he would just disappear! I guess that is what happens when you blink.

Dan with back to back B main wins, proof positive, never to give up.

Adam's, is the Real-Deal! Each week, getting better and better. Ray, just leave the 10th behind . . . let it go . . . move on . . . the Dark side is calling. 

Later,
Pete


----------



## losidude44857

HOO HONG- What kinds of numbers can i get for around 60 bucks? I know that i can get some 1.175+ AND 400+ for around $55, is that the same thing you can get me?
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

I cannot even come close to touching that. That must be Kinetix!!

Ray


losidude44857 said:


> HOO HONG- What kinds of numbers can i get for around 60 bucks? I know that i can get some 1.175+ AND 400+ for around $55, is that the same thing you can get me?
> -Buddy


----------



## Stealth_RT

Jimmy, a well, that sucks. Its the only Tues I can make. So I wait till Sept to race. I'll come anyway, wheel the car a bit with the mod. And get my Integy stuff and Jaco tires. 

Got me some fresh new 444+ 1.166-ish batts for mod, hopefully, I wont be dumping as much this year.


----------



## losidude44857

Yep, they are Kinetix, good guess, and do you know if he takes paypal, if so i need to find someone willing for me to use their paypal account.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Eric-You wont care that its not a race night. we have a good ole time and most of us run between 150 to 200 laps. so plenty of testing to be done. I'll run some mod with ya if you want. I just finished redoing my Xray so it will be fun. Put a KO 2143 servo in it and put 1.25oz. of lead in it.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

JImmy,

Please order me two of the NOvak #1780 GTX speed controls. They wont be available of course-but at least they will be on b/o.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## losidude44857

you gotta have the best dont ya HOOO HONG?
-Buddy


----------



## David Usnik

Quantum 2 or GTX? Tough choice.


----------



## rayhuang

It's all aboout the benjamins-baby!!! Naaah-I just want smaller ESc so my cars balance out better. And I ike to use NOvak products. They have always had great customer support.

Ray



losidude44857 said:


> you gotta have the best dont ya HOOO HONG?
> -Buddy


----------



## rctazmanmc

Yeah... that might be right - but mo money mo problems..... Seen that too many times in rc and real racing.

But from what I hear you are the man Ray..... Is that right???? for at least now....

LOL

Cannot wait to get up to the track again. Wish racing was moer often than every 2 weeks but the wait hightens the experience like it does with other things in our lives.

See ya later

MC "hammer" - nickname since I hammered the walls a little on my first time back out - body showed it too - but it recovered for now.


----------



## bean's my hero

Mike,


The track is open Tuesday night from 5:30 till 10:00 PM for practice. This will give you more track time than on a race night. It is the best time to improve your skills and get help from fellow racers. Come on out, don't wait till next week. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey who is all going tuesday? I will be there!(dont worry no kids) Jimmy, do you have any miniT hopups in stock?


----------



## rayhuang

Mr. Tamiya-dont worry about your kids being there. Just watch them to keep there runs to like 7 to 8 minutes each time-I think outside of that-I had zero complaints about them.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Kewl thanks ray! but i need a BREAK!!!! so they are staying home


----------



## rctazmanmc

****** I planned on comming out and practicing, just hoped actual racing was more often. It is a little haul from Sandusky - plus Buddy going we have too hook in Norwalk and drive.

I plan on doing some major practicing Tues and tweaking.

Just hope chris restocked the parts I had to buy when I broke my car twisce - lol..... same damn part two runs in a row.

See you all out there Tuesday.

Is chris or the gang going to be spinnin any tunes?

Hammer down....


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Will we be racing mini T's or BRP cars this season at the gate?


----------



## losidude44857

Yeah, Im pumped for tomorrow, See you there!
-Buddy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey anyone have a novak spy for sale? Let me know thanks! and or a novak XXL FM receiver for futaba, or similar small receiver for futaba


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*debomb*

I hear ya on wishing racing was more often. I've always found practice to be beneficial between races, but with a TC3, there usually isn't much to play with since that car's been figured out for a while now. I can't wait until Corally releases their new tourer. I'm sure that will take some tuning to get it to be competitive.

Yeah, we'll be spinning your favorites...or mine. :devil: Music's rad, but it's also another subject for people to disagree on. We'll see what happens. 

Man, the energy at The Gate is already starting to climb. For those who have been sitting on the sidelines, the time to come back is now. The Halloween race will be only two or three weeks after we start the fall season. That, in my opinion, is not enough time to get all the loose ends tied up, let alone shake off all the rust. :tongue: Of course, I really can't find a reason not to be here all year, but that's what being a bachelor is all about. :thumbsup: Or should I say being obsessed? 

I think the people that have come out all summer are not only doing quite well, but have had a blast doing it. We'll have some new faces in the fall, and some familiar ones, who's practice will be evident, all looking to shuffle it up some. Not to mention, that the crew that has already been leading, appears to have raised the bar by switching to the xray fk in stock sedan. it has looked simply awesome in a number of hands. 

I can't speak enough about the synergy that goes on down there. As competitive as many of us are, the high fives are prevalent throughout the night. As with anything there are hiccups, disappointment, and disgust, but the small victories are shared by more than just the person behind the wheel. That is what I am most proud of about our facility, and those who help to define it.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*Chris,*

I think I am gonna shed a tear!


----------



## rctazmanmc

I have a xxl novak 27 fm for sale - the little one.

E-mail me directly and I will get you info and pic

[email protected]


----------



## chicky03

Chris, I admire your enthusiasm and you inspire me!!!:freak: 

Paul


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey Guys,


Just a heads up, The Halloween Classic entry form will be posted by nights end. Keep an eye on the forum here so you can be the first one to get your hands on it. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Medved

*Practice tomorrow*

Hey all,

I'm thinking about comming out tomorrow, and getting some practice in. My plan is to take Mog's 1/12 scale and "shake it down". I'd like to see if I can work thru his setup and lay down some competitive lap times. I think it will be interesting to drive another car, not tuned to my driving style.

Most likely see ya all tomorrow.

Later,
Pete


----------



## rayhuang

Chris-will you marry me!!


----------



## losidude44857

Chris is awesome, what else can i say?
-Buddy


----------



## losidude44857

Also, will you have copies of the entry form at the track?
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey Guys,

I appologize for the delay on getting the entry form out, but I can't seem to get it on the forum. Hopefully by the end of the day Tuesday it will be up. Also I will have plenty of the entry forms printed out at the track for everyone to take Tuesday night.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Stealth_RT

I'll be there tomorrow. If I can crawl out of bed in the morning. I am still beat from playing with the big car at Beaver Run. And I can STILL smell all the burning brake pads. RC race track, all you smell is Paragon, real race track, all you smell is brake pads.  mmmmmm....toasty!


----------



## rayhuang

Cool-I packed some Mod motors for tomorrow night in case I feel like breaking my Xray!!

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Adam-I have the little cap head screws for your left hub if you need one.

Ray


----------



## krisgel

rayhuang said:


> Adam-I have the little cap head screws for your left hub if you need one.
> 
> Ray



Thanks Ray. Unoftunately I won't be a round for 2 or 3 weeks. I cut my pinky finger on my steering hand on a piece of broken glass. It cut a tendon and a nerve. Wendesday I am having surgery to repair it. I hope to be back soon though. Just a minor inconvenience.


----------



## rayhuang

OUch!! Sorry to hear that.


krisgel said:


> Thanks Ray. Unoftunately I won't be a round for 2 or 3 weeks. I cut my pinky finger on my steering hand on a piece of broken glass. It cut a tendon and a nerve. Wendesday I am having surgery to repair it. I hope to be back soon though. Just a minor inconvenience.


----------



## rayhuang

*GP revisited*

Hey all,

Theres a rumor floating around that GP cells are going up in price soon. As Fall season is right around the corner-I would advise those who care as much about budget as performance to get your cells pretty soon. This is truly all the info I have on this right now. I just thought I'd give you local guys the heads-up.

I know Hurricane Motorsports is/was running a good deal for three packs of 1.165 packs.
The other rumour of a new batch of GP cells that will rpovide 1.19 voltage and 440 second runtimes is NOT true. sorry!!

Ray


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Stealth_RT said:


> I'll be there tomorrow. If I can crawl out of bed in the morning. I am still beat from playing with the big car at Beaver Run. And I can STILL smell all the burning brake pads. RC race track, all you smell is Paragon, real race track, all you smell is brake pads.  mmmmmm....toasty!


 LOL! no burnt rubber? Love the smell of cam2 and burnt tires in the morning!


----------



## Stealth_RT

Spec Point Concepts Batteries is another good place to get good cells for great prices. 
http://www.specpointbatteries.com/

Call Tom and tell him what you are looking for. Great guy, great batteries, great service.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

see ya'all tonight for practice!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey anyone else hear the rumour that Josh cyrul bought The HobbyStop raceway tarck at the woodville mall? I just called hobby stop to get info on times and find out why there thread is gone and thats what they said, and he plans to open sept 1st. Any one else know if this is true?


----------



## Medved

*Practice*

Well, a night of practice, well at leat a few hours. Dan and I bailed early, and headed out to BW3s and got some wings and brew.

I made a few changes to the car, but really couldn't determine if it made me any faster. but it did handle differently. As Jimmy knows, I printed out my times and crashed JLap. The report I got before the crash didn't look that promising. 

Times justs weren't up to racing times. I have to admit, that Mog's car, handeled well thru turns (very stable), but pushed quite a bit. He was also over geared. After discussions with him, after practice, he was recalled the car handling the same way. So I have the green light to tweek some. I just need to loosen up the rear a bit, perhaps with tire compounds or springs, and get the tires less the 2.05, and his roll out should be good. 

His motor was very strong the first few laps, but then dropped off. Most likely due to undercycled batteries.

I also ran my 1/12 a few times. I stiffened up the side springs, and liked it. It feld less "mushy" thru the switchback, and more stable thru the sweepers. It seemed tp loosen up the car just a bit. I also went from Whites to Grey. I think going back to whites in the rear may just be the ticket.

I took a quick look at my TC. OHHHhhhh boy. A lot of work. It's still setup for oval, or at least there is a different color spring on each corner. The diff feels like it has sand in it, and Mogs batteries have been cycled more than my 6 cell packs. I do have a paint scheme in mind. Nothing like my last "halloween classic" body, but something a little different. It at least has been masked.

Hope to see you all next weekend. I hope to get some time to work on motors. Usnik, if your interested, call me later, and we can setup an evening to dyno, and tweek.

See ya later,
Pete


----------



## joneser

Josh is the new owner of the track at woodville.


----------



## rayhuang

Pete-I have always thought that the Rev3 responds well to small changes like side springs, front springs, damper lube weight, etc. but what really makes it fly-or be a bag is tire slection and tire size. ONce you find a combo it likes-stay with it.

I am a bit lost right now on set-up for both TC and 12th-so I better not talk too much till I figure out my own cars. :lol:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Let's Get It On!*

Alas,

After much planning, we are pleased to formally announce the running of 2nd annual Halloween Cassic here at The Gate. If you were with us last year, this needs little introduction. Regardless, here are some of the details.

- October 8, 9, 10
- Rocket round qualifying (four rounds)
- New Epic ROAR Stock handout motors (two per class)
- Personal transponders required
- Pit tables will be provided
- All ROAR rules will apply

The intensity is already growing among locals, and frequenters of The Gate, to find out who this fall's hot shoes will be in Cleveland. We are limiting the event to 150 racers, so please download one of the linked documents (below) and promptly, print, complete, and return it along with your entry fees to the address provided.

As always, feel free to hit us up with any and all questions that you may have. 

Cheers,

Chris - [email protected]

Jim - [email protected]

Acrobat File
http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/04ClassicEntry.pdf

or

Word File
http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.co...n Classic.doc


----------



## rayhuang

Practice night is getting really busy now!! I think the carpet bug has hit once again!!

Hope everyone leanrned some stuff and got there cars working better. Thanks Paul for dialing in my 12th scale. What you did dropped my laptimes with that car by nearly 0.5 second!!! 12.2 to 11.7!! NOw I just need to keep driving it so I can get used to it.


----------



## rctazmanmc

I wish I could have made my car handle better but it just went away.

I will next time ask for some help. Car handled great last week but it was everywhere and did whatever it wanted.

Kinda frustrated but I will stick with it and try to learn from you guys!!!

Lot of knowledge I just have to try to tap it.

I at least got to drive like I wanted going home 75 - 80 - Yeah!!!!!!!!!

Sammy said it when he said "I can't drive 55" 

We will see next week

See ya later


----------



## krisgel

Hi guys,

I survived my surgery today. Anesthesia was fun, 2 hours time lasted about 1 second.

Chicky or Ray,

Can you tell me how I should setup my 12L4 to increase my lap times? That is impressive that the change in setup of Ray's car yielded such positive results.

I won't be able to wrench on the car for a couple of weeks, but I am really looking forward to getting back to racing.

Now for some Vicodin-induced relaxation. :tongue: :freak:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Glad to hear surgery went well! you'll be wheelin soon!


----------



## rayhuang

krisgel said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I survived my surgery today. Anesthesia was fun, 2 hours time lasted about 1 second.
> 
> Chicky or Ray,
> 
> Can you tell me how I should setup my 12L4 to increase my lap times? That is impressive that the change in setup of Ray's car yielded such positive results.


Adam-it wasnt set-up-he didnt change it at all. he just freed up my bound up front suspension-some thing I should know how to do after 5 years!!

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

I am glad to hear your Focus SVT isnt a lemon like mne!! Tell me-does yours have cold start run problems? Like stutters and smells rich at start up-or the opposite-goes into a high idle (like 3500rpm)as soon as you hit the gas peddle and stays like that for about a minute or two-even in 80 degree weather? Talk about looking like a loser shifting the car and in between shifts the motors zinging!!!



rctazmanmc said:


> I wish I could have made my car handle better but it just went away.
> 
> I will next time ask for some help. Car handled great last week but it was everywhere and did whatever it wanted.
> 
> Kinda frustrated but I will stick with it and try to learn from you guys!!!
> 
> Lot of knowledge I just have to try to tap it.
> 
> I at least got to drive like I wanted going home 75 - 80 - Yeah!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sammy said it when he said "I can't drive 55"
> 
> We will see next week
> 
> See ya later


----------



## losidude44857

Jones, I can get you that power supply for 60 shipped, it is 17 amps at 12v and i can get it up to 13.2 volts for about 8 bucks more, let me know, if so. Ill get the money from you and get a money order, b/c they think it is for me, and cutting me a deal, so, just let me know.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz-if you see this-I rebuilt my BMI Tc3 just a few minutes ago. if you want to meet at lunch tomorrow to pick-it up so you can have the weekend to throw in your electronics and get it tweaked for TUesday. I'll bet ya lucnh it goes at least as fast-but is far more consistent than yours. It also has Zero slop in the arms, etc. Its ready to race.

Ray


----------



## rctazmanmc

Ray - mine does the same but not all the time - supposedly we can get the cpu re-flashed from ford to help that problem and make3 the car run better.

I fired up once and I swear my car was only running on 2 cylinders and it was smoking just a tad bit which freaked me out - but I kept giving it gas and after about a minute or so it went away.

My problem now is my brakes - gotta change then after 25K - backs squeal like a pig after a while.

I like the silver though, what color is the dash illumination and seat insert color?

See ya at the track next week if I can get my car tweaked right.


----------



## rayhuang

RCTazmanmc-I am getting close to needing brakes myself. I am not going to use the stock pads if I can help it. Terrible cold and wet braking performance. Dash is silver gauges with green backlight and seat inserts are blue.

Do you know whos got cross drilled rotors for it at a good price?


----------



## rctazmanmc

Let me use my connections to see.

I know they are a little steep because I thought about getting them, I know that I am getting ceramic brakes this time - less wear and less DUST!

I will pm you on what I find.

If you have not put a cold intake or different filter on it I would get a kn drop in. I put one in my car and the car runs better and on the road I get 30-40 miles more out of a tank - city driving it gives a little more response over 4000.

I might have to let you run my 1/12 scale to see if you can help me figure it out or if it is just my driving style. I ended up with too much front stear and loose rear traction.

Talk to you all later


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

what year are your focus"s ? I run a NAPA store!!!!!!!!!;-)


----------



## rctazmanmc

They are 2002 Focus SVT's - and standard focus gear will not bolt to it.


----------



## rayhuang

RCtazmanmc-I have put K&N's in a few cars over the years. I think I'll do that. PLus I like how they sound w/ the K&N's in there at full throttle.

I am always happy to help anyone-so let me drive it and I'll do what I can. It could be as simple as dual rate-or something much more involved...


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

I can do fornt ceramic pads for the svt for 50.00 set and rear for 45.00 a set, sorry mo cross drilled rotors from us yet, we offer them for other cars just not the focus svt yet let me know!


----------



## rayhuang

Thanks Mr. Tamiya!! What 12th have you decided on?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*Too Many Choices!!!!*

:freak: I am so confused! i have no clue yet which 12th scale! I may wait and see what comes out in the near future, is josh's car available yet? what do you all think of the reflex? part of me says stay with what you know! Associated,


----------



## rayhuang

12L4, T-Fource, Rug Rat... All have a couple guys who will run them this winter at the Gate on a regular basis!!

Heck-with the right set-up the Rev3 and 4 are fast as can be too.


----------



## Stealth_RT

Been playing with my new Integy tire truer and comm lathe. Played with them quite a bit yesterday. They are both SWEET!!!! 

The tire truer is a work of art. It's so cool and so much fun to use, I want to buy more tires just to true them. The auto feed is great. You can control the speed on the left-to-right cut, then it automatically returns right-to-left at a fast speed. It doesn't smoke at all, like alot of truers do, since it's 'cutting' the foam and not 'grinding' it away. The ability to spin the tire in EITHER direction is fantastic! Just the ticket for rounding the edges after the tire is trued. 

The comm lathe is super, too. Took some experimenting to get the bit shimming just right, and it can take a little time to the left side bit travel stop set. It might be a pain if I was always doing different brands/models of arms, but it's set now for my Kr arms. 

Ray, never, ever use cross drilled rotors. They crack and can fall apart if you get them too hot. Either get plain, or at most, slotted rotors. My Bradi rotors are holding up great to my abuse of them at Beaver Run. Not sure if they make rotors for your car tho. I'm having good luck so far with my Portfield R4S pads, but they do make quite a bit of brake dust. Alot of ppl like the EBC Greenstuff pads and the Axxis Ultimate pads. Get some SS brake lines, if the car doesn't have them already. And some good, high temp brake fluid. Motul 600 is my personal choice, ATM. No signs of fade or boiling all day at BR.


----------



## rayhuang

I dont use brakes!!! :lol: yeah right! I abuse brakes-thats more like it.

Thanks!! I will definately need rotors to go with new pads. I could have my rotors cryod too-but that doesnt always work.

Glad to hear the INtegy stuff is so sweet as its way less than Hudy.


----------



## Xpressman

rayhuang said:


> I am glad to hear your Focus SVT isnt a lemon like mne!! Tell me-does yours have cold start run problems? Like stutters and smells rich at start up-or the opposite-goes into a high idle (like 3500rpm)as soon as you hit the gas peddle and stays like that for about a minute or two-even in 80 degree weather? Talk about looking like a loser shifting the car and in between shifts the motors zinging!!!


Ray,

Should have saved yourself some money and found an excellent condition Contour SVT like me. Insurance is a lot cheaper too and I can haul more r/c stuff then you. hahahaha

My Contour SVT did the same thing and it with idle being erratic and it was almost liek the throtle was sticking but it was the TPS (throtle position sensor). Changed that and the only time my idle goes up is when I turn the air on right after start up. But driving with the windows up loses the exhaust note. Hearing a throaty V6 sound from a lil car is just too cool.

See you all in a couple of weeks.

Brian


----------



## rayhuang

I cant haul diddly in this car!! And with a baby seat in the back-even less!!!


But man-oh man does it handle great and the 6-speed is nearly perfectly spaced. I can run 45mph in the city in 5th and have some pull or stay in third if I need to. Great engine. YOu wont believe this-but its more fun to hustle around city corners than my dads Porsche 911 Carrera. With his-if you go full throttle on an on-ramp-you shift once and your at 78 mph. If you kept it on the floor hrough the gears youd be going 100+ before merging!! hahaha!!

Fun-but stupid!!




Xpressman said:


> Ray,
> 
> Should have saved yourself some money and found an excellent condition Contour SVT like me. Insurance is a lot cheaper too and I can haul more r/c stuff then you. hahahaha
> 
> My Contour SVT did the same thing and it with idle being erratic and it was almost liek the throtle was sticking but it was the TPS (throtle position sensor). Changed that and the only time my idle goes up is when I turn the air on right after start up. But driving with the windows up loses the exhaust note. Hearing a throaty V6 sound from a lil car is just too cool.
> 
> See you all in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Brian


----------



## rctazmanmc

Ray I drive like you!!!

The car was built to be driven and I will be damned if I am going to drive like a old fart and not use the car - I see people driving these northstar caddies with the sweet engine going 35 and not giving it any gas - kills me - but they are doing more harm then good buy driving that way!! Let me drive that sum **tch - I will show them what it was made for.

Jay - pad prices are not too bad - who manufactures them? I will only run name brand performance pads if I get them - to hell with standard napa pads....

When you gotta brake from 70 to take a 35 mph corner it does eat some pads - Buddy knows how I drive! Freaked him out a few times but I do not play dipshit games like these dumb punk teenagers do - I can loose control of my car and re-gain control and continue - all they do is loose control and hit shit or hurt other people! They all need to go back to driving school along with all the old people on the road.

Enough of that rant - Jay you need to run this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=1200&item=5916040719&rd=1

A set of foams and you are set!!

One thing I would like to see at the gate or anywhere is a nostaligia class - run like the old mrc (I think 1/12 scale), or associated 12e's, legends, etc. Same for offroad - old frogs, fx-10's, etc. That would be cool as heck.

See ya all later


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rctazmanmc said:


> Ray I drive like you!!!
> 
> The car was built to be driven and I will be damned if I am going to drive like a old fart and not use the car - I see people driving these northstar caddies with the sweet engine going 35 and not giving it any gas - kills me - but they are doing more harm then good buy driving that way!! Let me drive that sum **tch - I will show them what it was made for.
> 
> Jay - pad prices are not too bad - who manufactures them? I will only run name brand performance pads if I get them - to hell with standard napa pads....
> 
> When you gotta brake from 70 to take a 35 mph corner it does eat some pads - Buddy knows how I drive! Freaked him out a few times but I do not play dipshit games like these dumb punk teenagers do - I can loose control of my car and re-gain control and continue - all they do is loose control and hit shit or hurt other people! They all need to go back to driving school along with all the old people on the road.
> 
> Enough of that rant - Jay you need to run this:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=1200&item=5916040719&rd=1
> 
> A set of foams and you are set!!
> 
> One thing I would like to see at the gate or anywhere is a nostaligia class - run like the old mrc (I think 1/12 scale), or associated 12e's, legends, etc. Same for offroad - old frogs, fx-10's, etc. That would be cool as heck.
> 
> See ya all later


SWEET!!!! dude we all need one of those! Now only if it could drop banana peels like the game! LOL


----------



## Xpressman

rayhuang said:


> I cant haul diddly in this car!! And with a baby seat in the back-even less!!!
> 
> 
> But man-oh man does it handle great and the 6-speed is nearly perfectly spaced. I can run 45mph in the city in 5th and have some pull or stay in third if I need to. Great engine. YOu wont believe this-but its more fun to hustle around city corners than my dads Porsche 911 Carrera. With his-if you go full throttle on an on-ramp-you shift once and your at 78 mph. If you kept it on the floor hrough the gears youd be going 100+ before merging!! hahaha!!
> 
> Fun-but stupid!!


The only complaint I've had on my contour svt is going 80mph it's at like 3500rpm. Makes it great for passing as the secondaries kick in at 3900. But gas mileage sucks. City or highway it is always 24-26mpg. My beretta GTZ got around 32 mpg highway and 38 highway after I rebuilt the Quad 4. It pays to know some guys that race quad 4s. hehehe


----------



## rayhuang

*Halloween Classic-already Hot-HOT HOT!!*

I am hearing from guys everyday that are coming. I know couple fast guys from Florida, TN, MO!!! Its so cool we draw drivers from that far away to our little track.


----------



## Medved

*Which Classes to run*

Hey,

I was just wondering what classes people were planning to run at the Halloween Classic?

What is going to be choice of the locals, Stock or Masters! and why.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Personally, I would like to see most of us running stock. I have always thought that the age to run Masters is way too low. I think the idea of that class is provide another platform for those to compete on who's skills aren't as sharp as younger folks, simply due to the detriment to motor skills that age can be. 35? Yeah, alot of the top stock guys are that age or beyond. Lonergan, Ezrow, Junior, M.Crisp, the list goes on... :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

Pete-thats tough!! ONe one hand if you run stock-you race a bigger field, but no less quality at the top. So-yeah-you might be 11th in Masters or 20th in Stock 12th-but have you really achieved anythng more bt running stock?

ON the other hand-I plan on running Masters at Champs so it doesnt hurt to race the same guys. That way you know what tonexpect and they learn how you drive too.

For now I am looking at Masters 12th and Stock Sedan. And maybe llater if they need to fill heats-I might sign up for Mod Sedan.


----------



## krisgel

Goetz said:


> Personally, I would like to see most of us running stock. I have always thought that the age to run Masters is way too low. I think the idea of that class is provide another platform for those to compete on who's skills aren't as sharp as younger folks, simply due to the detriment to motor skills that age can be. 35? Yeah, alot of the top stock guys are that age or beyond. Lonergan, Ezrow, Junior, M.Crisp, the list goes on... :thumbsup:


Barry Bonds does not play in the old timers baseball league. He's 40. RC racing is a little less physically demanding than MLB. Masters should be more like 45 and above.


----------



## rayhuang

Adam,

If they raised it to 45-I wouldn't care at all. But as long as its 35-for Champ-why not! PLus-once you get seated into a higher qualifier at Champs-its NOT a good idea to lose it by moving back and forth between stock and masters.

Ray


----------



## rctazmanmc

Anyone at the track running futaba pcm gear?

I need help on troubleshooting my radio and gear out. I have a 3PJS that died and I am trying to figure out what is wrong. Will have it with me at the track Tues.

Post if you can help me. I have done everything I can to troubleshoot it but cannot figure it out until I can use someones working gear.

Thanks

Ray- did you take the silencer out of the air box? it looks like a S - it breathes better and with the KN you can hear the motor breathing!!


----------



## rayhuang

Just yanked it out-thanks!! Sorry-cannot help you with the PCm stuff-per se.


----------



## losidude44857

Ask Christopher about the radio, he is all saphisticated and such...lol
-Buddy


----------



## Medved

*ROAR Rules*

I guess it doesn't really apply to me anyway, since I'm under 40, which is ROARS cutoff for Masters. 

The indoor Champs is listed at minimum age of 35.

I still tend to agree with Chris, that more should run stock. The more classes we have, the less competition.


----------



## Roger Horowitz

You may call him sophisticated, but we REALLY know what you are saying. Your club is going soft NORCAR. You will see the light, and it will not be pink or baby blue. Get my drift?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Do I hear some sorta challenge brewin?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Man I tell ya! I have visited some "other" forums the past few days and some people just dont have a clue! Kinda scary! They are giving advice on certain things to newbies and they are probably newbies themselves from the sounds of it! anyways had to vent here where its safe and most of the info you get here and our other forum is accurate!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Roger,

I see you like stopping by our thread some. Let me be the first to invite you to our Halloween Classic on October 8, 9, and 10. You can download the entry form off of our website, which I am guessing you peruse as well. Do you live in or around Ohio? If,again, I had to guess, my money is on a yes. 

So bring your, way too busy, flamed out paint job over to The Gate so that we can do more than e-racing. :wave:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Chicky goes to Holland*

Guten locka, to Pauly who's attenting a big slot car race over there this week. Make them eat your balls, Paul.


----------



## losidude44857

Jones...You wantin that power supply?
-Buddy


----------



## 1fastguy1

hey guys are you guys running on tuesday nights???
Mo Denton


----------



## bean's my hero

Mo you have a PM

Jim


----------



## losidude44857

Yes we are, doors open between 5 and 530. See you there?
-Buddy


----------



## 1fastguy1

sounds good is there a pretty good turnout? and is there time to practice, I am still a bit rusty
Mo


----------



## bean's my hero

Mo the turn out on Tuesdays are light between 20 and 30 and the doors open at 5:00pm for race nights and 5:30pm for practice nights. We generally start racing around 7:00 so you get about 2 hours of practice. We are usually done around 11:00pm. 

Jim


----------



## STONE

Buddy,

so, did you get those Kinetix batteries?......if so what did you think?


----------



## joneser

*Kinetix*

Stone....I have been running Kinetix for the entire summer. I think the prices are good and the batteries have been great.


----------



## joneser

Stay in retirement!


1fastguy1 said:


> sounds good is there a pretty good turnout? and is there time to practice, I am still a bit rusty
> Mo


----------



## losidude44857

ERIC JONES- do you want that power supply? and no, i did not get the kinetix, i am yet to get anything.
-Buddy


----------



## Stealth_RT

Anyone know if Mike Blackstock went to that race in Florida?


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all,

How many insane people are doing the double tomorrow? Sedan and 12th scale. Maybe-just maybe could we rush a little more between heats to get a longer break between roounds for those running the dbl?

Just a thought. And i know its up to us to be ontime!!

Ray


----------



## 1fastguy1

stay in retirement??? awwww come on man!!LOL
Mo
I got to try to keep up with the fast guys


----------



## joneser

It would not be the summer without the double. I am doing both and it would be great to have a few extra minutes here and there....or just having someone marshall every now and then would be a big help.


----------



## joneser

I will talk to you tomorrow....I missed your message, I dont get to look at this at work so I did not see your message


losidude44857 said:


> ERIC JONES- do you want that power supply? and no, i did not get the kinetix, i am yet to get anything.
> -Buddy


----------



## losidude44857

OK, ill see you tomorrow.
-Buddy


----------



## Xpressman

rayhuang said:


> I cant haul diddly in this car!! And with a baby seat in the back-even less!!!


But did you see the new Chevy Cobalt. They had to use a supercharger to get the same HP as the Focus SVT, only has 5 gears, and less cargo room then the new Vette with a whopping 13.9.


----------



## rayhuang

I took off the silencer and it sounds pretty cool-but i am old and might put it back on. It seems to have more grunt-but I think its the noise more than anything. Any unofficialt SVT websites, etc to visit for advice, swaps, etc.?




Xpressman said:


> But did you see the new Chevy Cobalt. They had to use a supercharger to get the same HP as the Focus SVT, only has 5 gears, and less cargo room then the new Vette with a whopping 13.9.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Will not be there tonight have otehr obligations sorry see ya all next tuesday!


----------



## rctazmanmc

Damn we are going to miss you..............


You got mail on my car - Jay.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rctazmanmc said:


> Damn we are going to miss you..............
> 
> 
> You got mail on my car - Jay.


re email cuz I didnt get it


----------



## Xpressman

rayhuang said:


> I took off the silencer and it sounds pretty cool-but i am old and might put it back on. It seems to have more grunt-but I think its the noise more than anything. Any unofficialt SVT websites, etc to visit for advice, swaps, etc.?


www.batinc.net Great site for Euro parts
www.spmotorsports.com
www.ctamotorsports.com
http://www.speedworx.com/cgi-local/shop.pl/page=extreme.htm
Those are great parts sites 
http://www.fordrsstuff.fsnet.co.uk/ neat sitre with tons of info on the euro stuff and awsome pic of what looks like a Contour SVT but it is an estate wagon...wish they ahd that here...lol
www.svt-focus.com self expalatory
www.svtoa.com/default.asp SVT owners club
www.svtperformance.com I hope you can figure that one out
http://www.gefracing.com/focus_svt/focus.html
http://www.svtfocusonline.com/default2.asp
http://www.aitchison.org/robert/focus/RaceReadySVTfocus.htm competition stuff
http://www.focusfanatics.com/

So once again Ray you've made me go through stuff on the internet. First it was the GTP stuff and now this. I really need a job..know anyone that would have need for a guy with a BA in Business with a concetration in Sports Marketing??? hehehe


----------



## rayhuang

Expressman-that is too cool-thanks for all the links!!

Wayne (sg1) your 12th is looking better and better all the time!! Keep up all the cool ideas!! Thanks for showing me the real line on the track too. That helped a ton.

Ray


----------



## rctazmanmc

Ray - goto bad man it is 1:45 in the morning....

LOL

Thanks for the coaching - it helped me alot and I could see the difference ion times and smoothness.

I have to remeber R.T.T. - Roll The Throttle

MC


----------



## rctazmanmc

Jay - e-mail me directly since I do not have your addy and I sent it thru hobbytalk.

[email protected]

And I have not gotten a tc yet but will in less than a week - get with me!


----------



## rayhuang

I know-I know-got a lot of things running aroud in my head right now.

Kind-of wired after tonights racing. I learned a TON tonight, raced SO hard in the qualifiers and Mains and had a great time.

And I am always happy to help. It will be a lot easier for me when i drive your car instead of look at it too.

We/I should rebuild the whole car and get the car tweaked right, tires all the same size, etc., etc.

You'll love 12th once you get a good car-just ask Ray or Dave Usnik!!!

Ray



rctazmanmc said:


> Ray - goto bad man it is 1:45 in the morning....
> 
> LOL
> 
> Thanks for the coaching - it helped me alot and I could see the difference ion times and smoothness.
> 
> I have to remeber R.T.T. - Roll The Throttle
> 
> MC


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Had a great time as always running with everyone last night.I was only going to run one class but am glad I did both.Dave and I run real close in 1/12 which makes that fun.In touring,Tracy and me went back and forth.

Still have a lot of work to do,but the winter season should be a blast.

See you all at the next practice or race, 

Ray


----------



## David Usnik

Ray,

On the drive home last night, I got to thinking about the progression my car's erratic handling. When I got home, I looked the front end over. What I found was about .010" - .015" of slop on the top suspension arm where it sits between the white spacers. It was the left arm that had the play, which is also the arm that takes the most abuse. That little bit of play changes the caster quite a bit. Those white spacers seem to wear pretty quickly. Does anybody make anything for this suspension to help with this problem? Spacers made from a different material maybe?


----------



## David Usnik

GRIZZLY-A said:


> Had a great time as always running with everyone last night.I was only going to run one class but am glad I did both.Dave and I run real close in 1/12 which makes that fun.
> Ray


I agree. Good times. Fun.
You, me, and Danny seem to have some good races. Come this fall, we might as well throw Ray Longhitano into that mix. This coming season should be real competitive.


----------



## rctazmanmc

I have to say that when and if I get my car dialed I hope to get up there with you guys.

I broke 2 qualifiers and dumped on one by a silly reason and still pulled a decent main even though I pulled over, went half throttle for a few laps and such because I was flustered.

Ray helped alot and I hope to get help from him on my car so I can run with the big boys.

Wayne was just insane especially with his practice packs he got - of which I wont see any like that for a while - LOL.....

More people coming out would be great for all - specially 1/12 scale.

See ya at the track

MC


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> What I found was about .010" - .015" of slop on the top suspension arm where it sits between the white spacers. It was the left arm that had the play, which is also the arm that takes the most abuse. That little bit of play changes the caster quite a bit. Those white spacers seem to wear pretty quickly. Does anybody make anything for this suspension to help with this problem? Spacers made from a different material maybe?


Use Trinity motor shims as caster shims. Change your front springs too-they might have started to wear-out. 

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Ray,

I dont want to jinx you-but your doing great -keep it up. also-lets devote some time to your BMI Tc3 and make it as good as your 12th scale car. Smooth and fast.

Ray


GRIZZLY-A said:


> Had a great time as always running with everyone last night.I was only going to run one class but am glad I did both.Dave and I run real close in 1/12 which makes that fun.In touring,Tracy and me went back and forth.
> 
> Still have a lot of work to do,but the winter season should be a blast.
> 
> See you all at the next practice or race,
> 
> Ray


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Ill let you drive it at the next practice session,either next tues.,or if they cancel that,the first sunday we are there.I welcome the help.I've gone as far as I can on my own,time for alittle help.

Ray


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Anyone running the CEFX 12? besides josh and spashette? any input


----------



## rayhuang

Jimmy-any word on when XRay Fk will be in? I know someone who wants one. I'll pick-it up and ship it to him.

Your Chassis should ship to me tomorrow. I'll get it early next week.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

*HIs name is What? HIs name is WHO? C-ball*

What happened at the GAte last night? Did planets align? Did hell freeze over....

*Congrats to my bud (aka c-ball, seaball, chicky jr2...lol) and yours too for setting TQ last night on 25 5:01 -that calls for Sweet Sassy Mallasy!!!* And then capping off a big night with the A-Main win on 26 5:12-yup I typed it correct 26 laps for seaball.

And just to get his goat with a *FTTC3* and Diamond Northern Milled chassis-no less.

Ray


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*Practice?*

Tell me it isnt true! we are not practicing next tuesday? you guys gonna take 3 weeks off before the next race? Is the schedule accurate on the web site practice 31st then off till the 16th practice and racing the 19th? hope to see all the old faces as well as the new ones come the 19th! we may want to think about starting earlier if so! that could be some huge turnout!


----------



## rctazmanmc

Goodness, gratious, sakes alive - "" from some N64 b-ball game

He misses a race a freaks because there is no practice, geeeessssshhhh.

Just joking Jay, lets see what the masters of the track have to say.

See ya later


----------



## joneser

email me offline and I will give you some info on it. Chicky ran it at the snowbirds and finished second. Very different front end! You better know what you are doing or it could be real interesting.


Mr-Tamiya said:


> Anyone running the CEFX 12? besides josh and spashette? any input


----------



## losidude44857

Yeah, Chris really laid it down with his ballistic TC3. Nice runs all night. And congrats Ray, your car was looking awesome, i got down to a 12.000 in the main, and then i dumped...there goes another "good" pack...dang.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Buddy-stay focused-your gonna be good someday. 12.0 is awesome from where you started first heat. YOu might have gone 25 laps had you run 5 miinutes!!

Priorities and commitment for the entire winter is what you need (and some better batteries!!!!). We know you can build a motor!!





losidude44857 said:


> Yeah, Chris really laid it down with his ballistic TC3. Nice runs all night. And congrats Ray, your car was looking awesome, i got down to a 12.000 in the main, and then i dumped...there goes another "good" pack...dang.
> -Buddy


----------



## losidude44857

Yeah, batteries seem to be my only obstacle right now.....sad but true, Jimmy let me know when you are getting those Hurricane batts, i might by 3 packs? Gotta see how my money is.
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

Yeah batteries are my only obstical right now too. But I'm gettin new ones so look out. Buddy I'll let ya know.


Jim


----------



## davidl

David Usnik said:


> Ray,
> 
> On the drive home last night, I got to thinking about the progression my car's erratic handling. When I got home, I looked the front end over. What I found was about .010" - .015" of slop on the top suspension arm where it sits between the white spacers. It was the left arm that had the play, which is also the arm that takes the most abuse. That little bit of play changes the caster quite a bit. Those white spacers seem to wear pretty quickly. Does anybody make anything for this suspension to help with this problem? Spacers made from a different material maybe?


Dave - IRS has a nylon washer that replaces the one from Associated. Their website is http://www.teamirsrc.com/


----------



## rayhuang

Hey everyone,

Wayne has been working with BMI to create a new 12th scale chassis. as you know Wayne has been testing it and making changes. BMI posted pics of the current prototype so people can see whats going on.

I have provided a link here: http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25530&perpage=30&pagenumber=147

for pics of it. The pics are scattered on this page so scroll down or up to find them. I have nothing to do w/this car and its design. Its all between Wayne and BMI.

Ray


----------



## novak1

Ray

Have you come up with a good setup for the Rev 4 on a medium bite track?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*The car I have been lookin 4!!!*



rayhuang said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Wayne has been working with BMI to create a new 12th scale chassis. as you know Wayne has been testing it and making changes. BMI posted pics of the current prototype so people can see whats going on.
> 
> I have provided a link here: http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25530&perpage=30&pagenumber=147
> 
> for pics of it. The pics are scattered on this page so scroll down or up to find them. I have nothing to do w/this car and its design. Its all between Wayne and BMI.
> 
> Ray


Wayne, I need that car! that is what I have been waiting for! Old school meets new school tech! PM me with the info. This is Jay! help a Back in the day brother out! thanks


----------



## sg1

Jay... info has been sent!!!


----------



## rayhuang

I only brought out the Rev4 twice since the Nats when it was awesome. I struggled with it last two times. I have some ideas that should work, but havent been able to test them yet.

Heres where I would start next time out:
0.020 frnt sprng, 0 caster on old skool.

red spring with 60 wt oil and med hydra in dampers and blue side springs.

Tires-Tan or Purple fronts and Jaco white or TRCpink in the back. Sorry set-up is so vague-but iits where I am at right now with it. I have been running a L3 and now a L4 on occasion. Just nt a lot of 12th lately.

SORRY!
Ray



novak1 said:


> Ray
> 
> Have you come up with a good setup for the Rev 4 on a medium bite track?


----------



## joneser

Buddy....while you ran some AWESOME laps the other night...you cant be serious about batteries being your only hurdle. I dont think it was batteries that you are hitting out there You need to get 5 minutes without needing marshalled and then you can worry about batteries. You are getting really fast....it might be in your best interest to slow it down and get your 5 minutes in with no wrecks.


losidude44857 said:


> Yeah, batteries seem to be my only obstacle right now.....sad but true, Jimmy let me know when you are getting those Hurricane batts, i might by 3 packs? Gotta see how my money is.
> -Buddy


----------



## losidude44857

I relize i do hit some stuff being out there. But with batteries that dont dump, or go half dead after 2 minutes i truly believe that i could be more competitive. Of course you are going to slow down through the race, but going from being able to hit almost all the right lines and running 12.1 to hitting all the right lines at 3 minutes and not being able to touch lower 12's.....batteries or me? I would have to be confident in myself (not the greatest driver) and say that batteries have a big part in that.
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey Guys,

The confirmed entry list for the 2004 Halloween Classic is posted on our website and can be view at: http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/classic.html

We are getting entries in every day so if you haven't sent your's in, better start thinking about it. 

Thanks,
Jim Herrmann


----------



## novak1

Ray
The setup you posted is pretty close to what I ended up with when I practiced at Ultra tonight. I started with Cyan/pink and went to purple/pink. Cyan had to much steering (even with .22 springs) and purple didn't seem like it had enough. Is tan somewhat in the middle. I have never been to your new track at the gate. Are you recomending the red spring because your track is bumpy?


----------



## rayhuang

Novak-two reasons for red spring-less weight transfer forward for a less grippy track and bumps. in theory mind you 

Tan is supposedly like Purple-but doesnt gum up or heat up lke purple-but I have found it to have more steering the whole run. I only have two pairs, but they have been used so many times. Smetimes they just seem right for a run or day.


----------



## rayhuang

Buddy-you'll think of this post n a year when your TQ'ng races and winning the A-Mains and think-I thought I was fast then?? hahahaha!!!

he wasnt busting on you-weve all got a long way to go and a lot more to learn and we could all be more consistent. 

Your both right-but Eric is more right?!?!?!?!?!

Ray




losidude44857 said:


> I relize i do hit some stuff being out there. But with batteries that dont dump, or go half dead after 2 minutes i truly believe that i could be more competitive. Of course you are going to slow down through the race, but going from being able to hit almost all the right lines and running 12.1 to hitting all the right lines at 3 minutes and not being able to touch lower 12's.....batteries or me? I would have to be confident in myself (not the greatest driver) and say that batteries have a big part in that.
> -Buddy


----------



## losidude44857

I understand i have got a long way to go before i start beating guys like you, Jimmy, Buran, Geotz, ect. But i definatly think that batteries that dont dump would help me be more consistant. But i understand that lines and not wrecking are more important than batteries, I hear where you are coming from.
-Buddy


----------



## sg1

Just drive that thing BUDDYLEE!!!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Darn straight!! Im already scared of you!!! First it was GOetz-now you-maybe that table you sit at has magical powers!!!


sg1 said:


> Just drive that thing BUDDYLEE!!!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Magic Touching?*

Just let Chicky touch it, turn a screw on it, or something. That's usually worth about a lap. :thumbsup: 

It's inexplicable. Just ask Paul.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Oh, Yeah. Paul, thanks for letting me make that mold of your head, so that I can make that golden statue of you for my living room. Much appreciated.


----------



## rayhuang

Hey Chris-you go a little somthin on your chin-buddy!!


Goetz said:


> Oh, Yeah. Paul, thanks for letting me make that mold of your head, so that I can make that golden statue of you for my living room. Much appreciated.


----------



## bean's my hero

*Batteries for everyone any level!*

Hey guys and gals,

My shippment of Hurricane Motorsports batteries are on there way. I will be getting a variety of batteries in for anyone from a beginner to intermediate, to Buddy B. So If you interested in what I get in let me know and I will let you know when they arrive and what the #'s are on them. 

Yes Buddy, I already know your interested!

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## pimpedaccord

losidude44857 said:


> I understand i have got a long way to go before i start beating guys like you, Jimmy, Buran, Geotz, ect. But i definatly think that batteries that dont dump would help me be more consistant. But i understand that lines and not wrecking are more important than batteries, I hear where you are coming from.
> -Buddy


It's all in the batts and shock oil! Just run new oil every run and it'll give you a couple laps.

BUDDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## losidude44857

I havent changed my shock oil since I bought the car from Jimmy. I dont even know what i should run, but i am thinking that i should ask Paul to do them up for me
-Buddy


----------



## sg1

*Tuesday night??*

Jimmy...
will there be practice this Tuesday... or track teardown??


----------



## rctazmanmc

*Ohhhhh my goosh, take a lookt at this...........*

Buddy is the man - motors and body but not batts yet. 

Sell your boomer and take that to get some batts - and tires for your real car - Buddy!!!

The Buddy-Lee racing slicks are cool but not good in the wintry mix!! Trust me the focus is a ice skate with the little traction performance tires - its fun but sliding through a stop light and praying no-one is coming puts your heart in your throat... Got caught by suprise by the weather and that was the last time I drove it when there was a remot chance of the fluffy yellow snowcane stuff falling from the sky.
The novelty of the speakers will wear off shortly and it will be to late - save yourself boy......... Dont goto the other side....... 

Ray - I am going to pull my traction control disable switch and try to make one up for you so you to can have some fun with the focus. Nothing like the sound of a 7,200K tire spin and smoke!!!!!!!! until the boys in blue roll up and ask what the heck your doing..... 

Someone post the word for Tuesday so we call can make plans!

Gonna get a tc so you guys can make way for me so I can wack the wall.... LOL....

I need some ZEN training with ray on throttle control and cirlces and, and, and..... :hat: that and some stretching exercises because when I squated in the middle to marshal I thought my right new was about to fall apart!!!!!!! I do not think you guys want a full grown man falling on your car, I would do more damage than it would me..... that is sad....

See ya guys sometime.....

"Goodness gratious sakes alive - he likes it, Mikey really likes it!"


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Practice will be ON for Tuesday. It will be the last time to run this layout, so make your changes and come on out. 

- Chris G.


----------



## losidude44857

I have been debating selling the stuff, i am needing some money pretty bad
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

ooohhhh-last chance for that Magic 26 lap run in sedan and 41 laps in 12th scale. Was looking forward to the night OFF-but guess I gotta go-too much unfinished business for me.



I think if its really well attended-we should tear down the whole track at 10pm. if 10 guys help-it'll take 30 minutes. All you need is a cordless drill and phyllips bit and a 9/16 ratchet!!! As it comes apart-two others can vacuum the track and pull off the perimeter boards-that way its ready for the next work night to pull the carpet and stretch out the ripples.

What do you think Chris and Jimmy?



Goetz said:


> Practice will be ON for Tuesday. It will be the last time to run this layout, so make your changes and come on out.
> 
> - Chris G.


----------



## rayhuang

Mike-I have a set of snow tires for my SVT-only way to drive it in the snow. Too bad with those big rotors you need 16" winter tires!! $$$$ #@[email protected]@!*@!!

Thanks!
Ray


----------



## rctazmanmc

Yeah - I have to find some take offs at a dealer or somewhere else to get it ready for the winter.

I want to get a set of chrome svt rims just like what is on there for summer and keep these as a winter set, or get a set of pure white rims for it.

I checked my autozone and for replacement standard rotors it is $70 a piece and they are directional on the front. Looks as if I will find a place to turn them since I have alot of meat left on the rotors since if you look they are thick as heck.

Hope to have my tc to practice on Tuesday......

See ya all there........


----------



## bean's my hero

Ray that is a great idea. I will plan on doing that if there are people there to help.


----------



## mypro4racer

just curious but would anybody up here be interested in trading a factory team tc3 for my pro 4 . it is assembled with rcscrews but never ran yet. just curious . or maybe for an xxx-nt if anybody has one . just thought i'd ask around. i can bring it up to the gate if anybody's interested . thanks


----------



## losidude44857

Jimmy- I say we shut down practice at 9-930, that would give us out of towners time to work and get home at a decent hour
-Buddy


----------



## sg1

Jimmy..
I can't stay long... maybe 8 or 8:30... If you want to stop practice early, I can help teardown till then.
-Wayne


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yup,

I'm pretty down on an early night. I think everyone is a little tired of the current layout. Add to that the frightening ripples, and it looks like that's a good recipe for a work night. Thanks in advance for anyone who can help. 

See you on Tuesday. :thumbsup:


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

So are we practcing at all or just working on the track.I have no problems either way,just dont want to pack up all the race stuff if I dont need to.

Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Well, the idea was to run from 5:30 till 9, and then finish off with about 1 to 1 1/2 hours of work. We just want to get the boards broken down, pulled from the carpet, and the carpet vacuumed. with 10 guys, that should happen in less than an hour. I think I have an extra sweeper than I can drag out as well.

On the flip side, it is asking you guys to bring all your gear, and cutting you an hour short. I guess we'd like to leave the track open for those of you that are still testing setups, new cars, rollouts, etc. since the track hasn't changed in three months. I know Ray is looking to go 26 with his sedan before we tear it down.  

I think it's still worth coming out for the 4 hours instead of 5. Either Jimmy, or myself, will try to get there around 5 so we can begin a shade earlier. That should help, eh?

- C


----------



## rctazmanmc

Hey guys - practice would be great for a bit so I can take a shot at tc.

Also what is a good gear ratio for tc stock? Picked up Aaron old tc3 and need to know what to gear at.

Thanks


----------



## rayhuang

Just a couple packs through each car is good enough for me-heck on the Sedan-I am down to one small set of tires anyways. Two or three packs and they are on the rim.

Mike-rollout your TC3 around 0.920 to .940" and see how it feels. So 29 or 30/100 with 2.25" tires. Aarons car is a good one-you should like it.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey guys! just wondering! I know that you guys are tearing down tues tonight, BUt why not change the Layout more often, I know its a pain and I know its hard to get help, but its more challenging when the layout changes more frequently, Also keeps the tables a bit more even for people who cant make all the practices. Plus some people get bored with the same layout, You guys are talkin about running high 11's low 12's in lap times but come on now the track hasnt changed in months, of course you will keep getting faster, for the real good guys they can probably do it in there sleep. Remember Bratenahl? we changed every other week cuz we had to tear down I understand, but maybe change it every 2 or at the most 4 weeks it would keep the competition fresh not always the same guys on top. Anyone else agree or disagree? I think people would be more well rounded as drivers, especially for those who adapt fast to change. Just my .02 worth see ya tomorrow night!


----------



## rayhuang

Jimmy-your chassis did not come in yet. I'll bring your car back as is tomorrow night.

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

Jay- I do not think that there was enough of a demand from our "huge" crowds this summer, there wasnt really a point. 
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

Guys if you plan on helping with the track tomorrow night, we could be more producive with a couple of extra cordless drills as well as screw driver bits for them and 9/16" socket bits. So if you have any of this and can help out tomorrow night after we play, bring them, it would be greatly appreciated. 


Thanks,
Jim


----------



## joneser

During the main season last year we changed the layout about 1 time a month give or take a week or two. We dont do it more often because the we have the same 3 to 5 volunteers showing up to do the work. Everyone is all into helping until it comes time to actually do it. Ray, Chicky, Medveds, Goetz and Myself were there virtually alone almost EVERY time. Yes, I know that there are times that a few others showed to help but bottom line is there is not much help on a consistant basis. I am sure there are people that can't help and there are people that for whatever reason just dont want to. Everyone has their own lives but the ones that are not there helping should not sit back and complain. When we moved into the new place we had 20 guys at the first work day...then 10, then we had the normal 3-5 guys show up to finish. After the nats race there was Jimmy, or Aaron and 3 of us volunteers left to clean up that dissaster. Changing our track around is not something that happens in an hour...our track is not as temporary as the brat was. Many of our boards are tapped into the floor and they are all bolted together. Not to mention that the poles make track building pretty time consuming because you have to spend alot of tme on the stand making sure that the track is visable. I am not if you are trying to stir the pot or what??? We have had a facility that has been open every week for the entire summer. We have had as few as 6 people there on practice nights...probably not enough to run the lights but they kept it open. People wanted a change in the nights so that was done and the turnout has been a little better but I hardly think changing the layout from week to week is a concern for the hardcore guys that have been there ....you have been to 2 races and maybe a practice or 2 all summer...I am sure you have not perfected it yet. I do know that for those of us that are working on setups, having the same layout around has been a help....we know what works and what doesn't by looking at our lap times..


Mr-Tamiya said:


> Hey guys! just wondering! I know that you guys are tearing down tues tonight, BUt why not change the Layout more often, I know its a pain and I know its hard to get help, but its more challenging when the layout changes more frequently, Also keeps the tables a bit more even for people who cant make all the practices. Plus some people get bored with the same layout, You guys are talkin about running high 11's low 12's in lap times but come on now the track hasnt changed in months, of course you will keep getting faster, for the real good guys they can probably do it in there sleep. Remember Bratenahl? we changed every other week cuz we had to tear down I understand, but maybe change it every 2 or at the most 4 weeks it would keep the competition fresh not always the same guys on top. Anyone else agree or disagree? I think people would be more well rounded as drivers, especially for those who adapt fast to change. Just my .02 worth see ya tomorrow night!


----------



## Doorman

sg1 said:


> Just drive that thing !!!!!


Track layout doesn't matter.
We are racers! The same guy's are going to be up front even if you had a drag strip. I got more valuable track time this summer then I have in past seasons.
You know what your up against.
Thanks to Jimmy for moving it to Tuesday's.
It was nice to race with the old crew again.

Hope to see you soon.
Tracy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Doorman said:


> Track layout doesn't matter.
> We are racers! The same guy's are going to be up front even if you had a drag strip. I got more valuable track time this summer then I have in past seasons.
> You know what your up against.
> Thanks to Jimmy for moving it to Tuesday's.
> It was nice to race with the old crew again.
> 
> Hope to see you soon.
> Tracy


 Tracy, Track layout does matter for a bit, No Eric, I wasnt trying to stir the pot, I was there for the first set up days except for the very last few. You have been very dedicated and dont know how you pulled it off as busy as you are with your kids and all. Alls the post ws meant to be was a suggestion, and I acknowledged the HELP factor was and issue and other things. All I was saying is when we changed more often people shuffled around more not saying the top 5 still wont be the top five, some people are better on short tracks some on long tracks, some on technical and some on easy tracks, the same track helps for setup and getting better and faster but once the tarck changes it starts all over again, to some that me seem like a pain to others its a huge learning exp., I nkow this can be a huge discussiona nd not what it was meant for just a suggestion on not letting it go so long. thats all


----------



## rayhuang

Doorman said:


> Track layout doesn't matter.
> We are racers! The same guy's are going to be up front even if you had a drag strip. I got more valuable track time this summer then I have in past seasons.
> You know what your up against.
> Thanks to Jimmy for moving it to Tuesday's.
> It was nice to race with the old crew again.
> 
> Hope to see you soon.
> Tracy


 Tracy-keep up the great work on your Losi-it looks t be on rails on the track. Also-hoe yor work schedule allows you to race this winter.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Anyone know if the champs entry form has been posted yet? Just booked my room! woohoo! cant wait its been too long since I raced there,


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

losidude44857 said:


> Jimmy- I say we shut down practice at 9-930, that would give us out of towners time to work and get home at a decent hour
> -Buddy


 hey buddy did ya get my motor done? I will pick it up tonight if so.


----------



## rayhuang

As quoted rom Mr. Bill on August 28th:

*FLYER/HAND BOOKS WILL BE IN THE MAIL BY THIS TIME NEXT WEEK. PLEASE REMENBER IF YOU NEED A FLYER/HANDBOOK OR YOU HAVE CHANGED ADDRESS EMAIL ME AT [email protected]*


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rayhuang said:


> As quoted rom Mr. Bill on August 28th:
> 
> *FLYER/HAND BOOKS WILL BE IN THE MAIL BY THIS TIME NEXT WEEK. PLEASE REMENBER IF YOU NEED A FLYER/HANDBOOK OR YOU HAVE CHANGED ADDRESS EMAIL ME AT [email protected]*


 thanks Ray Guess I missed that


----------



## rayhuang

NO problem. GOnna be an expensive month!! Paid for the Halloween Classic last Tuesday and in a week-the Champs.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rayhuang said:


> NO problem. GOnna be an expensive month!! Paid for the Halloween Classic last Tuesday and in a week-the Champs.


 Yeah no kidding! atleast the Hotel will not be until Nov! LOL I plan on going to CT for thier leg of the race wanna go? We can stay at my familys place! they are about 35 minutes to the track depending on traffic! Better than a hotel< great food, Work out room, 62" wide screen, full service Bar, and in the country! LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## Stealth_RT

YOU think its gonna be an expensvie month???? Just dropped about $775 on engine/intake parts on the big car.  Worht every penny tho, most of its for engine maintainence. 

Jimmy, you get any more info on the TC4 yet? Can you preorder them? Lemme know if you need a down payment, once you get a kit price.


----------



## bean's my hero

*Tc4*

Eric and everyone else,

As of this second I have no pricing info let a lone a part number for the new TC4. Once I get this info I will indeed let everyone know what the price is going to be. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Aaron Bomia

#30100 Team Associated RC10TC4 Team Kit
Suggested retail price:$369.99
Projected Availability: September 2004


----------



## Medved

Hey all,

Sorry I couldn't make it to tear down tonight. Couldn't make practice last week, because I was out sick, and tonight was just bad timing, extra hours at work this week. I'll be going into withdrawl soon if I don't race something!

I think Danny was going to stop by tonight. Keep me posted on the next setup day, I'll do my best to make it.

Later,
Pete


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Sorry i couldnt make it out either, some things at work kept me much later than anticipated. If there is another night you are getting together please post it, End of month sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## losidude44857

Tear down was awesome, about 30 min at the most. Excellent job guys
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

*Track Teardown!*

WOW! is all I have to say. Thanks to Eric, Brian, Ray H, Ray A, Zach A, Dan M, Buddy B, Norm, Tido, Chris G, and to anyone else that I missed for tearing the track down tonight. It went great . :thumbsup: We started at 9:06 and we finished at 9:58. Carpet cleared and vacumed, that was great. Again thanks to thoose guys, it made a little work seem like nothing. On another note the track will be closed from now until September 16th. Hope to see everyone back on the 16th if not on the 19th for sure. The 19th is the first Fall event. 

Thanks again,
Jim


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

> WOW! is all I have to say. Thanks to Eric, Brian, Ray H, Ray A, Zach A, Dan M, Buddy B, Norm, Tido, Chris G, and to anyone else that I missed for tearing the track down tonight. It went great . We started at 9:06 and we finished at 9:58. Carpet cleared and vacumed, that was great. Again thanks to thoose guys, it made a little work seem like nothing. On another note the track will be closed from now until September 16th. Hope to see everyone back on the 16th if not on the 19th for sure. The 19th is the first Fall event.


um..I'll second that. Thank you tons for all the participation. Now it's time to get those new cells, tires, motors etc, and be ready to hit the ground running. The fall season will be here soon. See you all in three weeks. 

- Chris


----------



## Doorman

rayhuang said:


> Tracy-keep up the great work on your Losi-it looks t be on rails on the track. Also-hoe yor work schedule allows you to race this winter.


Thanks Ray!
You know how much time it takes to get a car where it's fast and driveable at the same time.
Much thanks to Dave Morrow and Wayne Gerber for helping sort out the set up for me.
And thanks to Chris Goetz, Wayne and Dave for driving it and giving me very helpful imput.
They made the car look very fast and 
showed me the potential the car had.
That way I could work on my driving and not set up.

One day the work schedule will work in my favor.
And I will be back to race another day.
Until then, I will keep up on "What's Hot and What's Not!" here on Hobbytalk.
It was good to see all the new fast guy's.

Tracy


----------



## rayhuang

Josh Cyrul just officially announced his new HALO Hobbystore and track in Toledo. Same location as Hobby STop West track at Woodville Mall, but totally renovated, smooth floor, new carpet, new pit area and hosting the NORCCA Nats Nov. 4-7th.

Also-ran one pack of 19t last night-come-on-lets do it. Its SO much more fun than stock-and it teaches you to drive better lines when you go back to stock. Maybe make it an expert 19T class? 

Also-Wayne was dumb enough to let my crash-er drive his 12th scale car. Hmmmm.....how do I put this-if your 12th isnt dialed and your not satisfied with your current ride-buy the BMI 12th scale. Sould be available soon. Its good-GUUUUUd!!


Other misc ramblings......oh yeah-very cool so many helpers to tear down and vacuum.

Some more fast up and comers out in practice last night. 11.7 for Buddy B!! Smokin fast. Was a great layout-but I am glad its gone. SHould the next layout be a bit more open and a bit easier to welcome back the Fall crowd? Just a thought. I'd prefer it really technical again-but.....


----------



## rctazmanmc

Ray -- any website or Hours on Josh's new place - track and hobby?

Gonna take a look at it Sunday when up there for the nitro's.

Thanks for looking at the car - now I know that practice is what I need!

The steering made a big difference once you adjusted it a little, no more snap turning.

Got a focus tuner book that you can look at - I iwll bring it up next time - it is a breakdown with dyno pulls of mods to the svt and the results.

MC


----------



## rayhuang

Theres somethng going on with your speed control or motor too. Car slows way to abruptly when you lift which unsettles the car a bit. We'll sort that out soon and car will be easier to drive still. YOu might have some drag brake in the speed control or in the radio. As Tracy posted-it is possible to have a fast car thats easy to drive too. Thats what you need-an easy to drive car that also doesnt push like a dump truck.





rctazmanmc said:


> Ray -- any website or Hours on Josh's new place - track and hobby?
> 
> Gonna take a look at it Sunday when up there for the nitro's.
> 
> Thanks for looking at the car - now I know that practice is what I need!
> 
> The steering made a big difference once you adjusted it a little, no more snap turning.
> 
> Got a focus tuner book that you can look at - I iwll bring it up next time - it is a breakdown with dyno pulls of mods to the svt and the results.
> 
> MC


----------



## krisgel

*Gear 4 sale*

I am considering selling my brand new X-Ray FK and associated gear. Work has gotten mutch more nusy and I think I only will have time to concentrate on one class of racing for the forseeable future. That will be 12 scale.

So, if someone makes me a fair offer for the gear, I will ilekly part with it. 

Please keep in mind that ALL of this gear is brand new, never once been used, even for a second.

the x-ray was carefully built by me and mostly set-up, but of course never run.

Accesories:

Mounted in the car is a brand new LRP Quantum 2 speed control and KR Propo servo. I don't have the model # in front of me, but I bought it at the track for like $95.

Also mounted on the car are 4 unused, but trued tires.

I have another set of new untued tires as well.

Unpainted and uncut Parma Alpha body

X-ray ultimate spring set
$90 worth of x-ray replacement parts. These are the more vulnerable parts that Ray H. advised me to get

hudy touring car tire truer adapter.

2 matched Gp 3300 packs (not built yet) purchased from AJ's. The are like 1.57's or so.

I will sell listed things seperately.

Thanks,

Adam.

PS - I hope to be recovered enough from injury and surgery to race in 2 -4 weeks.


----------



## rayhuang

Hey Adam,

YOur a much wiser man than I!!! I wish I could just commit to one class for the whole season!! E_mail me directly or call me at work 440-735-9095-I know someone eho MIGHT be interested. I say might because he likes to buy new and build cars himself!!

But i can vouch for your attention to detail-thats for sure.

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

I would like to thank anyone and everyone this summer for helping me get to the point i am at. Whether it is Chris for letting me run his TC3 and see the light. To Ray coaching me on the driver's stand when i had my Losi. There are far to many people to name. But i appreciate it.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

OH-Tearing up-not gonna cry-not gonna cry!!!


----------



## losidude44857

LOL, come on Ray, I was just trying ot say "thanks".
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

No mr. nice guy-your gonna be beating me soon-so I gotta get my jabs in now!!

Adam-I would keep the arbor and the speed control. But thats me. THose are things you can just pack away and dont want to buy twice.


----------



## Stealth_RT

> #30100 Team Associated RC10TC4 Team Kit
> Suggested retail price:$369.99
> Projected Availability: September 2004


Oh my. I could actually possibly have one by the time the season starts. Get busy Jimmy!!!!


----------



## krisgel

krisgel said:


> I am considering selling my brand new X-Ray FK and associated gear. Work has gotten mutch more nusy and I think I only will have time to concentrate on one class of racing for the forseeable future. That will be 12 scale.
> 
> So, if someone makes me a fair offer for the gear, I will ilekly part with it.
> 
> Please keep in mind that ALL of this gear is brand new, never once been used, even for a second.
> 
> the x-ray was carefully built by me and mostly set-up, but of course never run.
> 
> Accesories:
> 
> Mounted in the car is a brand new LRP Quantum 2 speed control and KR Propo servo. I don't have the model # in front of me, but I bought it at the track for like $95.
> 
> Also mounted on the car are 4 unused, but trued tires.
> 
> I have another set of new untued tires as well.
> 
> Unpainted and uncut Parma Alpha body
> 
> X-ray ultimate spring set
> $90 worth of x-ray replacement parts. These are the more vulnerable parts that Ray H. advised me to get
> 
> hudy touring car tire truer adapter.
> 
> 2 matched Gp 3300 packs (not built yet) purchased from AJ's. The are like 1.57's or so.
> 
> I will sell listed things seperately.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Adam.
> 
> PS - I hope to be recovered enough from injury and surgery to race in 2 -4 weeks.


Hi guys,

Car and X-Ray spare parts are sold. Everything else is for sale.

The servo is Ko Propro PDS-2143FET

-Adam


----------



## krisgel

How would I go about getting one of those new BMI 12L4 conversions as well as the new pod plates? 

One thing I was wondering about the pod plates is that they are supposed to be more precise in regards to the oval holes where the ride hieght inserts go. This is supposed to free up the rotation of the rear axle. But I have to wonder whether the ride height inserts are uniformely accurate enough to not mess things up.


----------



## rayhuang

Hey Adam,

According to Jason at BMI-there will be variation from nsert to insert, but that is more on how hard they squish the bearings in the seat. The BMI pods combined with their top and bottom plates are supposed to be ultra precision cut so the axle has no angle to bind it up.

Wayne will see this tomorrow I bet and let you know about how long it will be. They still have some really innovative ideas to incorporate in the final version.


----------



## krisgel

rayhuang said:


> Hey Adam,
> 
> According to Jason at BMI-there will be variation from nsert to insert, but that is more on how hard they squish the bearings in the seat. The BMI pods combined with their top and bottom plates are supposed to be ultra precision cut so the axle has no angle to bind it up.
> 
> Wayne will see this tomorrow I bet and let you know about how long it will be. They still have some really innovative ideas to incorporate in the final version.



Why not make a set of precision machined inserts? The plastic one always seem to have problems either fitting into the pods or the bearing fitting into the insert.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Sweet krisgel*



> But I have to wonder whether the ride height inserts are uniformely accurate enough to not mess things up.





> Why not make a set of precision machined inserts? The plastic one always seem to have problems either fitting into the pods or the bearing fitting into the insert.


Have I mentioned that I am falling for Adam?  

I think you know what I mean. :thumbsup:


----------



## krisgel

Goetz said:


> Have I mentioned that I am falling for Adam?
> 
> I think you know what I mean. :thumbsup:



You sound like a teenage girl, having her first crush.


----------



## rayhuang

Wayne-how hard would it be to have Delrin or nylon inserts made? I think an aluminum insert in an aluminum pod plate would spell disaster over time. I think the pod plates are T6-so they should not get too buggered-up (industry term) by a hard plastic/nylon.composite pill.

Not a shabby idea Mr . Krisgel


----------



## krisgel

rayhuang said:


> Wayne-how hard would it be to have Delrin or nylon inserts made? I think an aluminum insert in an aluminum pod plate would spell disaster over time. I think the pod plates are T6-so they should not get too buggered-up (industry term) by a hard plastic/nylon.composite pill.
> 
> Not a shabby idea Mr . Krisgel



The other thing I find that is needed is a ride height adjuster that is half way between size 4 and I think the next size down is size 2. Switching between these two sizes changes the ride height more than is desired.


----------



## sg1

Adjust the preload on the shock (a turn or so), it will give you a small amount of change in the rear ride hgt. (1/2 to 1mm) If you change the preload too much it wil affect the cars weight transfer front to back.. not good!!
-Wayne


----------



## sg1

Ray...
I'll see what Jason can do... I have him loaded down with work!!!
-Wayne


----------



## rctazmanmc

Ray - Ray

How long after you put a pack into the novak tray with ds will the lights go out?

Deadshorting my first pack but not sure time involved.

Thankx

MC


----------



## rayhuang

I dnt know-I deadshort on my integy Octane. But I believe the lights will blink or something when its deadshorted!! When in doubt-longer the better!! ON my integy after lights out I try and wait a minmum of 45 minutes.

And deadshort the pack while its in the tray.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

That ultra thin solder is a great jumper to use for dead shorting your packs. I know Ray has some. Just cut a piece 6" long and drape it across your +/- tabs and voila. If there is too much voltage in the pack, the thin solder will break just like a fuse. It's pretty fool proof from what I understand. That's a tip from Robert J. King.


----------



## rctazmanmc

I thought you had the novak trya. After a bit it did start blinking. Instructions on box a little vague.

Thanks guys - hope that it wakes the packs up and helps me. 

Most likely going to put the gt-7 into the tc3 and set the lrp aside, also gonna go thru the car to free some things up and go through the diffs.

Going to watch the nitro's Sunday in Toledo if everything works out. Be a nice change and maybe peak at the track.

See ya later


----------



## rayhuang

MC-Theres no benefit to deadshorting an old pack. IN fact-I wouldnt recommend it at all. If your going to DS a pack-make sure its brand new and already has good runtime. A Deadshort pack to me is for "big Races". I didnt DS any new packs I got for the spring and summer as I wanted to preserve the runtime AND not hassle with making sure each pack was discharged to 0 volts. When you DS you introduce a kind-of-pain in the booty maintenance routine that you must follow. I wuld just take your packs down to 0.9 on the tray, then an hour before you recharge it-put it o the tray again on race day.

If you want to wake-up cells-better to just cycle them a couple times or borrow a zapper (like the INtegy DCX3300) and give them a good zapping.


----------



## rctazmanmc

Thanks for the info.

I cycled the packs and they are okay and gave me some real good numbers os I should be okay on batts until the Halloween race.

I will generate a diagram sometime here shortly and e-mail you on the switch to kill the tc on the focus. You will like it much better!!


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all,

Paul is sitting 6th after 3 rounds of qualifynhg at th ROAR nats in Toledo!! In think Aaron is a very respectable 20th right now too.

Ray


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rctazmanmc said:


> I thought you had the novak trya. After a bit it did start blinking. Instructions on box a little vague.
> 
> Thanks guys - hope that it wakes the packs up and helps me.
> 
> Most likely going to put the gt-7 into the tc3 and set the lrp aside, also gonna go thru the car to free some things up and go through the diffs.
> 
> Going to watch the nitro's Sunday in Toledo if everything works out. Be a nice change and maybe peak at the track.
> 
> See ya later


Hey Taz! do you think the GT7 will be better than the LRP? Just wondering why your switching?


----------



## rctazmanmc

The throttle and overall response of the gt-7 is more preferable. Smoother by far in my opinion from running the 2 and I have a gt-7 sitting here so I am switchin.

I will use the lrp in my offroad truck.

Did they run qualifying today??


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey Guys,

For anyone interested the TEAM ASSOCIATED TC4 Team kit will be $209.95 plus tax. The ETA is 9/15. If you interested let me know. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## joneser

I talked with Paul this evening and he is sitting 7th after qualifying so he made the show. He is sitting behind a few no names like Baker, Blackstock, Hara, Swauger......pretty darn good! He runs a 1 hour main tomorrow afternoon. Kelly is in the D or E I think and Aaron is in the C.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rctazmanmc said:


> The throttle and overall response of the gt-7 is more preferable. Smoother by far in my opinion from running the 2 and I have a gt-7 sitting here so I am switchin.
> 
> I will use the lrp in my offroad truck.
> 
> Did they run qualifying today??


 Which LRP do you have? I have not noticed a diff between my LRP Comp and the gt7


----------



## sg1

I tried the quantum 2 and the gt7 in my 1/12 car... the quantum 2 had more up front speed and punch, but tailed at the end of the run, the gt7 had less up front speed, less punch, but more top spedd and longer run time..I put the quantum to in my 1/10 oval car and went a lap faster since I don't have to worry about run time (4 minute race).
-Wayne


----------



## rctazmanmc

I have the first version not the second.

Going to Toledo to see our guys race!!!!

Hope to be fun!!!


----------



## krisgel

Can someone point me to an article on the web that offers good advice on how to properly care for GP3300 cells? 

I'm not looking to go nuts with battery care, I just want to learn a simple but effective method to get a good anount of life, puch, and runtime out of my batteries.


----------



## rctazmanmc

http://www.promatchracing.com/batteryins.htm

http://www.surgebatterymatching.com/FAQs.htm


----------



## bean's my hero

*Batteries Anyone?*

Hey guys and gals,

If anyone needs some batteries I just received an order from Hurricane Motorsports. The numbers range from 1.65-1.76. runtimes are all 420 plus. prices range from $42.00 to $58.00. E-mail me if you are interested and I can give you a little more detailed info. 

Thanks,
Jim

These are the same Batteries Seaball has been running with huge success.


----------



## krisgel

bean's my hero said:


> Hey guys and gals,
> 
> If anyone needs some batteries I just received an order from Hurricane Motorsports. The numbers range from 1.65-1.76. runtimes are all 420 plus. prices range from $42.00 to $58.00. E-mail me if you are interested and I can give you a little more detailed info.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim
> 
> These are the same Batteries Seaball has been running with huge success.


Jimmy,

R U planning on getting in any personal transponders? I could use one.

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## bean's my hero

I will have them around the time of the Halloween race.


Thanks,
Jim


----------



## rctazmanmc

Anyone racing at the track have a nice lathe with a diamond bit they like to sell?

Looking to get one asap and watching a few on e-bya, but thought I might ask in case somone has a nice one they want to sell.

E-mail directly if you might have one.

Thanks

mike


----------



## Mames

was wondering if you were going to have another swap meet?? i know the last one was no so well but i had thought i heard you say you might try again??

matt


----------



## bean's my hero

Matt,

Unfortunatly we are not going to have another one. I just don't have the time. 

Sorry,
Jim


----------



## David Usnik

krisgel said:


> Can someone point me to an article on the web that offers good advice on how to properly care for GP3300 cells?
> 
> I'm not looking to go nuts with battery care, I just want to learn a simple but effective method to get a good anount of life, puch, and runtime out of my batteries.


Adam,

You might want to check out this month's issue of R/C Car Action. There is a pretty good article in there about NIMH battery care and maintenance.


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all-who went to the ROAR Nats Sunday to watch our local boys compete? Any good stories?

I couldnt go as I was at Kennywood all day.

Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*ROAR Fuel Sedan Nats*

Hey, the ROAR Nats were awesome. Great racing all day. 

One of the highlights was watching Bobby Flack bump up from the I main all the way to the B main. He had over 2 hrs of racing on that car Sunday. Insane! 

Another highlight, was watching Mr. Paul Ciccarello run with all the top pros. It was an hour long main. Had he not had radio/receiver failure, he would likely have come in third place, as he had two or three laps on Tosolini (who came in third) at the half way point. Paul ran great just to get into the show, and may have been running even better in the main. Now on to the Halloween Classic!

Hara was the epitome of consistent, and did not have that fastest car out. Blackstock, Cyrul, and Swauger had rockets, but were plagued with bad pit stops, and equipment failures. 

Aaron ran in the C with a less than stellar car, and managed to get the most out of it for a 4th place finish. He may have been able to bump, if he wasn't turned around twice in the first two laps. A good race nonetheless.

It was a good time, but I was ready to come in from the heat when it was all done.


----------



## rayhuang

Good stuff Chris-thanks!!


----------



## David Usnik

WOW! Chris is like our own local journalist reporting from the pits. After reading that, I feel like I was there.:lol:


----------



## rayhuang

Jimmy-I just read Tower has NOvak GTX in stock-do you have two for me coming in? If not-any idea how long? I need to sell a couple of my GT7's to make room for the GTX's, but cannot sell them till mine are on the way- if you know what I mean. 

Ray


----------



## bean's my hero

Ray,

GTX's are any day now to ship from IL. I have 4 of them coming. 

Jim


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey Guys,


The LRP Pulsar 2 Competition chargers are shipping. Does anyone want on. $159.95.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## rayhuang

I got my Champs entry form last night. I see Tony Williams is Race Director or some such title. Can anyone get in contact with him to come on here or RCTech to answer people questions? The RC world is a lot smaller now due to the internet and almost all the other major races have a forum to answer questions for the racers.

I know I already have a couple questions-like on weight-it says 50 oz for a sedan-but does that include the Personal Transponder? u-know-questions like that.

Ray


----------



## ZOOOOM

Where can you get the entry forms? Are they on line?


----------



## davidl

Bean's My Hero - would you be willing to loan the Indoor Champs your AMB decoder ring (box) so that we can run PT's?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey anyone got any good ways to get dried faskolor out of an airbrush? Went to use my air brush and my bro left it all gunked up, I have tried Lacquer thinner didnt work! any ideas HELP Tried boiling water nothing!


----------



## rayhuang

Tamiya-Maybe a bath in air brush cleaning solution for a couple days-then blow it out with compressed air? Thats all I can think of.


----------



## rjvk

Where do I get the Indoor champs form??!?!?!?


----------



## rayhuang

e-mail mr. Bill at [email protected]



rjvk said:


> Where do I get the Indoor champs form??!?!?!?


----------



## Robertw321

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Hey anyone got any good ways to get dried faskolor out of an airbrush? Went to use my air brush and my bro left it all gunked up, I have tried Lacquer thinner didnt work! any ideas HELP Tried boiling water nothing!


 
Try Windex or Blue windsheild washer fluid. The Windex worked for us.


----------



## krisgel

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Hey anyone got any good ways to get dried faskolor out of an airbrush? Went to use my air brush and my bro left it all gunked up, I have tried Lacquer thinner didnt work! any ideas HELP Tried boiling water nothing!



Maybe try motor spray or nail poilish remover.


----------



## rayhuang

*Gate UPdate!!*

Hey all,

If you havent heard through the grapevine already-a very large group of workers showed up last Thursday and pulled every piece of carpet-up-removed all the old adhesive and relayed the carpet down on a cleanyl prepared floor with an extra strip of carpet tape on every row. This should stop the rippling affect from occuring again. 

Its looking like another great fall season with more Great track layouts!!

Ray


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

WHy didnt anyone say anything? I was on vacation and could have come out! where did everyone else find out?


----------



## davidl

Are those bumps on the right end still there?


----------



## highster

Where does a guy go to find more info about this track? Such race days and times? Classes?


----------



## bean's my hero

www.clevelandcarpetracing.com.

All the info you need can be found here. 

Jim


----------



## bean's my hero

*First Race Is Sep. 19th!!!!!!!!*

So the begining of the fall racing season is finally here. The first race back at the gate will be September 19th. Doors will open at 8:00am. I've heard a lot of people from all over will be comeing to our first club race. Will you be there?

Jim


----------



## David Usnik

Is practice still on for Thursday?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*Racing*



bean's my hero said:


> So the begining of the fall racing season is finally here. The first race back at the gate will be September 19th. Doors will open at 8:00am. I've heard a lot of people from all over will be comeing to our first club race. Will you be there?
> 
> Jim


I will be there on the next race, That is the last hobbytown race for the kids, and Mini T for me. Then I will be at the gate for the rest! Any one with a mini T bring it to the gate with a min. of three they will run it! Jimmy, Will there be any discount for multiple entries this year at the gate? Every other track does it and we used to do it at bratenal. For Families it used to be 10.00 for the first and 5 each additional, as well as for additional classes I belive it used to be 10.00 for each first entry and 5.00 for the others. Just a suggestion as for some of the Gate racers with familys it will make it financially easier to come all the time. Any ways unless the weather is crap I wont make the first race


----------



## David Usnik

Mr-Tamiya said:


> I will be there on the next race, That is the last hobbytown race for the kids, and Mini T for me. Then I will be at the gate for the rest! Any one with a mini T bring it to the gate with a min. of three they will run it! Jimmy, Will there be any discount for multiple entries this year at the gate? Every other track does it and we used to do it at bratenal. For Families it used to be 10.00 for the first and 5 each additional, as well as for additional classes I belive it used to be 10.00 for each first entry and 5.00 for the others. Just a suggestion as for some of the Gate racers with familys it will make it financially easier to come all the time. Any ways unless the weather is crap I wont make the first race


Correct me if i'm wrong, but I think it was $15 for the first class and $10 for each additional class last year.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

I was just using figures figuratively. i couldnt remeber exact prices, still at the $15.00 mark we are one of if not the highest priced facilities. if second entries were only half price( thats the point i was trying to get across with the above $$$ amounts) You maight see more people run 2 or more classes or get more family involved, just ideas.


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong, but I think it was $15 for the first class and $10 for each additional class last year.


 And there is a family discount in effect now too  New this winter. YOu'll have to wait for Jimmy to clarify the exact figures-but I believe its $15/$10, $10, $10 till you run out of wives and kids.


----------



## uspancarchamps

Hey Ray, you still got that pan car lyin around or did you sell it?


----------



## rayhuang

Hello-I have it-but its missing the rear axle now. It was used to make an oval car-which is now sold too. It does still have a JR DIgital 8450 servo in it and a custom painted, but never cut-out Porsche body and some mint-ran for 4 minutes Jaco tires. e-mail or PM me if your interested in it-I'll make a sweet deal to get rid of it all.

Ray
[email protected]

Ray


uspancarchamps said:


> Hey Ray, you still got that pan car lyin around or did you sell it?


----------



## highster

Are the club races open to the public? What about the points series races?


----------



## bean's my hero

All Races are open to anyone. 


Thanks,
Jim


----------



## highster

Thanks for the info. I was wondering because, it's over a two hour drive one way, and I didn't want to waste a day to just watch.


----------



## Medved

*First Race*

Jimmy,

Dan, Mog, Usnik and Myself will probably not make the first race since Mog is getting married the day before. 

We will be back for another fun filled season the following week!


----------



## joneser

So what does mog getting married on Saturday have to do with you racing on Sunday? Lame excuse!!! I hope that rainman does not need your help after the wedding (if you know what I mean). Get to the track...the layout is absolutely awesome!!!


Medved said:


> Jimmy,
> 
> Dan, Mog, Usnik and Myself will probably not make the first race since Mog is getting married the day before.
> 
> We will be back for another fun filled season the following week!


----------



## bean's my hero

*Halloween Classic*

Hey Guys,

If you are planning on running the Halloween Classic it would be great if you could send in your entry forms a.s.a.p. The sooner I get them, the easier it is on me. So if you know your coming please do me a favor and send in that form.:thumbsup: 

Thanks,
Jim Herrmann


----------



## chicky03

joneser said:


> So what does mog getting married on Saturday have to do with you racing on Sunday? Lame excuse!!! I hope that rainman does not need your help after the wedding (if you know what I mean). Get to the track...the layout is absolutely awesome!!!


Most normal people unlike yourself get wasted at their good friends Wedding.:dude: 
Then again I think if they are able to drive home Sat night they are not to bad off and should show up Sunday. You guys do not have to be there by 8 just show up a little late. If Usnik comes to practice thursday there are no excuses for him to not show Sunday Congratulations Mog!!!:thumbsup: 

Paul


----------



## David Usnik

chicky03 said:


> Most normal people unlike yourself get wasted at their good friends Wedding.:dude:
> Then again I think if they are able to drive home Sat night they are not to bad off and should show up Sunday. You guys do not have to be there by 8 just show up a little late. If Usnik comes to practice thursday there are no excuses for him to not show Sunday Congratulations Mog!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Paul


Unfortunately, my plans for Mog's wedding have changed. Instead of getting loaded up and having fun on Saturday night, i'll be attending a funeral. I'll be there tomorrow for practice, but Sunday is not looking good for me.


----------



## rayhuang

Congrats to MOg!! Tell him well bring a lookwarm frideg full of tasty beverages!! umm and chips too!! 

Chicky-funny-I never get loaded at weddings 

The new layout is cool. Chicky and c-ball -great job!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey congrats mog!!!!! Hey guys whats the deadline for the entry to the classic?


----------



## rayhuang

See Chris's post -down there-right below this one. right there.....


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Joneser,

Glad you like the layout. I'd like to give credit to Ray Adams for the middle section that tied it all together. Oh, and for the massive amount of help he and his son offered us last weekend. It came out well, and we too are pretty happy with it. It will be a great layout for the warmup period between now and the Classic of '04.

Dave, 

Sorry to hear of your unfortunate turn of events. I wish you and your family well. See you on Thursday.

Tamiya, 

The late fee applies to entries received after October 1st, but we are asking for your cooperation in getting them in early. Being undecided is one thing, but for those that have committed to being a participant, we would like to get you registered sooner than later. With the choice to have handout motors, nice trophies once again, and included t-shirts, we could really benefit from the early entries. It's funny how these suppliers won't send us much merchandise without prepayment.  I need not remind eveyone about our lack of bankroll from less than stellar summer turnouts.  

We'll see you all tomorrow for some good practice. I will tell you, if you are on the fence about practice, this is one you'll want to make. This track has some new stuff that we have not had in some time, if at all. Barring the gifted types, Sunday morning warmup will not be a sufficient period of time to get dialed in to this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

BrIAn-I see you peaking!! Whats-UP? Ready to hit the carpet? What car are you going to run?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

for practice I will be there probably after 8:00 pm I hope it rains sunday so I can go to the gate instead!


----------



## losidude44857

I would send in my entry if i had some money?? And i also need to order some batts. Ill talk to you about it Chris. Ill be there tomorrow. I wasnt going to, but i gotta get dialed for Sunday...cant wait.
-Buddy


----------



## Medved

*Entry*



bean's my hero said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> If you are planning on running the Halloween Classic it would be great if you could send in your entry forms a.s.a.p. The sooner I get them, the easier it is on me. So if you know your coming please do me a favor and send in that form.:thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim Herrmann


Jimmy, I'll be up on Sunday, to turn in my entry form, but I wont be there in time to race. Wedding is out of town.

Chicky - Wedding is in Dover, so I plan to stay the night on Saturday. Sunday I have best man duties, return tux's, bring back Dave's vehicle and left over booze, etc. recover from hangover. 

Ray - I'm bringing back the "adult beverages" at least what ever is left over! I'll make a stop at the track along the way , ooppps, I dropped a case.

Joneser - The "Rainmans" going to have to figure his wedding night on his own. I ain't going there.

Usnik - Sorry to hear about your loss, let me know if there is anything I can do. I'll try to drink your share at the reception!

Seaball - Let's get ready to Rubble! Entries will be there Sunday, I'll talk to you about how Dan and I will contribute for the Halloween Classic. You can count on us.

Everyone else, Welcome back! Let the new season begin.

Pete


----------



## Medved

*Rummble*

Seaball, -- a duhh, I can spell! RUMMBLE! not rubble. I guess I should spell check, or at least read back what I type before I submit.

Later dude.


----------



## rayhuang

I know I am in for a reality check in about 4-days!!! This season is gonna be really tough. I thnk they get tougher every year! That doesnt seem right.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Hope everyones gonna make it tonight!!! Practice, practice , practice. And like Goetz said-this track is different than anythng weve run at the Gate-its not bad-its just different and will take most of us a while to master.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

> this track is different than anythng weve run at the Gate-its not bad-its just different and will take most of us a while to master.


Actually Ray, I have already mastered it. That is why I won't be running on it tonight. Now all I have to do is wait for you to catch up....


----------



## rayhuang

Cool-I have 3 or 4 motors that need cut and rebuilt. I'll drop em off to you-have-em done by 10pm.


----------



## sg1

Ray... don't you have a pic of the new layout for us to see????


----------



## rayhuang

I will after tonight. I forgot to brng my camera last time I was there.


----------



## losidude44857

The track is defianatly different, but cool.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Guys and Gals-the power came back on while Jim, Chris and I were talking in the parking lot. It came on at exactly 10:30pm.


----------



## losidude44857

The power went out??
-Buddy


----------



## David Usnik

Jimmy, did you get me a price yet on the Fantom dyno?


----------



## rayhuang

*power*



losidude44857 said:


> The power went out??
> -Buddy


 Yeah Buddy-the power went out near the end of the night. WHole block down. I dont think it was weather related. I had two cars charged up and ready to go and then lights out. I am just gonna leave-em charged and run-em first thing Sunday morning.

The great thing is-with the emergency lights on-and your eyes adjusted to the dark-you can actually see the track-so Pete and Dan's idea of a night race could be a reality. SOme headlights on and glow in the dark paint........or a glow stick glued to the body...... Could be a fun end of the year race.

Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yep. That's what we were doing. Talking.


----------



## rayhuang

Have you guys seen pics of Wayne's BMI 12th scale project? Wow-look and look and you'll see more and more details every time you look at it. Very cool 12th scale car.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Another pic


----------



## sg1

Ray likes my 'POD PLATES"


----------



## rayhuang

haha!! I'd like-em more if I had them in my car right now!! :lol:

See ya Sunday. Doesnt look good for Classic right now though-sorry about that.


----------



## Xpressman

sg1 said:


> Ray likes my 'POD PLATES"


I think he's fixsated on that green thing and trying to figure out what it is.


----------



## sg1

Ray.... Weather forcast is good for Saturday....


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Brant is a sellout*

Hey Gaters,

Brant Fredrickson is exiting the hobby. For anyone interested in obtaining some if his gear, stop by rctech.net and check out the for sale threads. 

Who's going to volunteer to lay the groove down in practice now that Brant has officially hung it up? :lol: 

Good luck to all of you racing this weekend. I can't wait to hear the reports. It would be just my luck that Roger Horowitz finally stops out to race with us.  I'll see you for practice on Thursday. 

Enjoy the weekend. :wave:


----------



## buddylee503

Hey guys i was just wondering if there is still going to be racing tomorrow sunday the 19. I know we got alot of rain and i was just makin sure your track was still in good shape if any flooding occured.
Dan Hartman


----------



## bean's my hero

Dan,

Come on down we are racing for sure. Bring allllllll your buddys too.

Jim


----------



## losidude44857

Jimmy, what batts you still got?
-Buddy


----------



## krisgel

I'm hoping to be at practice this week. Can someone give me a ballpark figure for 12 scale rollout with the new track?

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## lastplace

Check out the charger in the top of the picture. What is it?


sorry picture will not post, I was looking at picture on the 03 warm up race.

the top edge of the picture had a modified t35 charger.


----------



## rayhuang

krisgel said:


> I'm hoping to be at practice this week. Can someone give me a ballpark figure for 12 scale rollout with the new track?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Adam


1.5 to 1.6 with a MOnster I am pretty sure. But a lot more to test on that front. Ill know more tomorrow night. 

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

Decent turnout, and the track flowed nicely today, good job to all.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Adam-I ran as low as 1.42rollout (WAY too low) and as high as 1.51 rollout. IN the end-I think I need to be in the 1.50 range. 

RAy


----------



## krisgel

rayhuang said:


> Adam-I ran as low as 1.42rollout (WAY too low) and as high as 1.51 rollout. IN the end-I think I need to be in the 1.50 range.
> 
> RAy



Thanks Ray. How's 1.52 sound to start off with?


----------



## rayhuang

Good-wont be too low or two high for most motors.


----------



## rayhuang

buddylee503 said:


> Hey guys i was just wondering if there is still going to be racing tomorrow sunday the 19. I know we got alot of rain and i was just makin sure your track was still in good shape if any flooding occured.
> Dan Hartman


 Where were you guys? Dana, Eric and Rich were representing from PA. Dave Johnson and his buddies from Michigan. Keith from Toledo..... It was a fun race day. 49 entries-not too shabby to start the fall season.

Ray


----------



## fleetwood

What's up "THE GATE"? How has everyone been? Hope racing is going well for all of you. Only thing I have been racing is in my dreams, which I am kicking your butts by the way


Take care,
Rob L.


----------



## rayhuang

link to pictures of the new layout:

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=1105473#post1105473


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all,

I am giving for free to a neighborhood boy (5-yrs old) my first RC car (MRC truck) and I found radio, rx, charger, motor, tires for him. All I need is a cheap reversing ESC that still works corectly. If anyoe has one that you'll sell me cheap (like $15 to $20)-bring it Thursday night to the Gate please. A Duratrax spike, or Rooster, etc is what I am looking for. The only thing the father has to buy will be the ESC and stick packs.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Sweetness McSassy*

Well, it looks like The Gate was a rockin' this weekend. It appears that some folks stepped it up:

- Joneser, 2nd in Sedan? 
- Blystone makes the show with three solid qualifiers (and then breaks in the show)?
- Wise takes BQ and runs away with it start to finish?
- Tito with a solid B main run?

Also a good showing for Keith and Al. Were they both running the Losi car? 

I saw a few other new names, and not as many veterans as I had hoped for. No shows in the main from Mackin and Williams? Are we making way for a new wave of local talent?  I know Mackin will be back with a vengeance, so it won't be long before most of us are seeing the back of his bumper.

Good job to all, and hopefully Sundays will just get better and better at The Gate this fall.

Lata,

- Chris


----------



## rctazmanmc

Glad to hear of the good turn-out. I would have been there but I had to goto Indiana to take care of some things and missed the race.

Buddy is on a tear!!!! Watch out guys - I hope to be out this Sunday but not sure with moving Saturday - might be a little tired and not prepared - have not touched the car since last race before track tear down. Different priorities right now.

Moving and jobs and unemployment and life in general have been a little of a frigin roller coaster now a days - plus on the verge of getting filed for divorce does not frigin help either - but I am almost FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope to be somewhat of a force to deal with - racing wise not my personality or myself.

Well - I cross my fingers to be up at the track and for my powerball ticket I got this past monday for the 95 million - If I win you will know!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Got a strange good feeling about it.

See ya all later at the track.

mc


----------



## losidude44857

Chris you got like an email from me.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> Chris you got like an email from me.
> -Buddy


 Buddy-send me your e-mail address would ya? Got something to forward to you.

[email protected]


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Charles,

My primary email has been giving me trouble lately. Some people get my messages, other don't, and yet others get them two days after I send them. I have replied to your emails, but I suspect that you will get them later. Please use this email address for the time being:

[email protected]

I have been checking both accounts.

- Shaniqua


----------



## Mackin

Ray, Thanks for the test drive, that car is sweet! I want one.
Buddy, Your'e my hero!

chuck


----------



## losidude44857

Chuck, lol, you have a weird choice in choosing a hero.
-Buddy...TEAM BALLS


----------



## rayhuang

Mackin said:


> Ray, Thanks for the test drive, that car is sweet! I want one.
> Buddy, Your'e my hero!
> 
> chuck


Anytime!! I have a decent supply of spares so if you bite the bullet and get one-you wont be stranded if you break something on it or fell obligated to buy $200 in spares right away. *BUT* were all running aftermarket BMI chassis on them so they arent box stock Xrays.

Ray


----------



## joneser

Hello fellow gaters. I have an IRS rug rat 12th scale that is for sale. The car is loaded with top of the line stuff. This has the IRS front end, IRS rear aluminum pods, IRS teflon coated pivot balls for the t-plate, irs large ring axle with blue right and left side hubs, silva concepts shock and if someone buys the car they can have the brand new silva spring steel t-plate. The car also has blue titanium turnbuckles, and some titanium ball studs. This would cost over 300.00 to build. Car is in perfect shape, 200.00 for everything...add electronics and go. 250.00 with the tires below.

For those of you that have a 12th scale and run trc tires, you may want to see me on Thursday. I have 3 still in the box pink rears. 2 brand new sets of purple fronts...one in box one outsid the box. I have probably 5 or 6 pairs of various size fronts...magentas or purples...and probably 2-4 pairs of rears of various sizes....grey or pinks. Cant give them away but it can be worth your while....email me or see me on Thursday. 

Later

Eric


----------



## rayhuang

After watching Ray Adams week in and week out wth his RugRat-makes me wonder why I ever sold it. His car carries corner speed so well. If you dont know-Eric's car are prepared immaculatey.


----------



## David Usnik

joneser said:


> For those of you that have a 12th scale and run trc tires, you may want to see me on Thursday. I have 3 still in the box pink rears. 2 brand new sets of purple fronts...one in box one outsid the box. I have probably 5 or 6 pairs of various size fronts...magentas or purples...and probably 2-4 pairs of rears of various sizes....grey or pinks. Cant give them away but it can be worth your while....email me or see me on Thursday.
> 
> Later
> 
> Eric


Eric, 

Save me 2 pairs of the new pinks and 2 pairs of the purple fronts. I'll be there on Sunday for racing. How much do you want?


----------



## losidude44857

Anyone have an extra crystals i can bum for the champs...futaba FM, 75mhz, needs to be an even channel though.
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

*Halloween Classic*

Hey Guys,

The Classic is just two weeks away. I know there are several people out there that have not signed upand I know intend on coming to the event. You need to send in the entry form SOON. Late fees will be charged to every form received after Oct 1st. That is RECEIVED after OCT 1, Not postmarked. I must receive the entry before Oct. 1st to avoid the late fee. So if your one of those people who haven't sent in your entry, Do it now! 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Buddy, I'll give you my 78's, but you'll want another set or two, I'm sure.

See you all tonight for some serious action. :wave:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Serious.


----------



## sg1

Jimmy... did you get any personal transponders in yet?????????????????


-Wayne


----------



## rayhuang

ERIC JONES-wanted me to post he has brand new trued Jaco dbl pink orange and dbl pink rear tires-trued to 2.31". He would like $24 for the set of tires. He'll have them at practice tonight.

See Joneser tonight if you need a set of trued tires. They have a bit of CA on the sidewalls already too.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Serious.


----------



## losidude44857

Serious eh?
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Ray Adams-theres a good suprise for you in your pit space. I wont be there Sunday so I'll see ya next Thursday practice.

Ray


----------



## ZOOOOM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Early this morning, 12:50 am, there was a new MINI racer was brought into the BRP community (to start with) . A little baby girl 6 lbs. 8 ozs. and 18 3/4" long!! There is another future BRP racer to whoop on TANGTESTER!!! :wave:


----------



## rayhuang

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Man-thats some sweet news!!


----------



## losidude44857

Hey, Chris Vogan is wanting to come to our track tomorrow, but he needs a battery tray for an Airtronics M8, let me know if you have one.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Man-I am gonna really miss not racing tomorrow. But-on the bright side-rebuilt my Xray and put all the lightweight drivetrain parts in and reoiled bearings, etc. Gave me a chnace to do the Pre-Halloween Classic prep work at a leisurely pace.

Have fun!
Ray


----------



## losidude44857

Some one got some good spy shots of the new Losi, check it out, http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=1116793#post1116793
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

PARMA PURPLE AND PLAID TIRES RULE!

Thats all I have to say!


----------



## losidude44857

HAHA, Jimmy, you proved your point, nice job.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

bean's my hero said:


> PARMA PURPLE AND PLAID TIRES RULE!
> 
> Thats all I have to say!


Your too funny!!

Now anyone wanna do a race recap in stock sedan? Loved to hear a play by play.

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

Well the pics WERE up, they took them down in like an hour...has anyone heard of X-Ray's shaft driven car? Some people were talking, but no pics or info on it.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Those short arms on the JRXS are amazingly short. Almosts looks like some old Associated Dual Sport arms I once saw. But-hey-if they work. I just wonder if anyone decided to run it on high bite carpet yet. YOu know we carpet racers are barely a blip on the radar screen to the companies out in Asia and on the west coast.


----------



## MuchoMadness

*Looking For Chris Vogan!*

Mr. Vogan - What's up!? E-mail me at [email protected].

Thanks,
Jason Markovich


----------



## Xpressman

Day late and a dollar short. Some one needs to right click and save the pics for all to see.


----------



## sg1

My MUCHO is back!!! Please come race with us!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Oh, I have them saved. This should work. Do a little page turning.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=51239

Absolutely bizarre.


----------



## Rich Chang

Don't you mean, "Parma Pumas" rule? 

Oh, sorry. I'm in an out of state thread. How did I get here?

-Rich



bean's my hero said:


> PARMA PURPLE AND PLAID TIRES RULE!
> 
> Thats all I have to say!


----------



## losidude44857

The car looks odd, we'll have to see how it fairs. For now, i am stickin with the TC3.
-Buddy


----------



## erock1331

Hey guys, is the gate gonna do another oval race for the pan cars again?
Now that oval season is back in, i think the attendence would pick up for it.
I had a few guys ask me about it.

I know there were some talks about a permanent oval site going in on the other side of the hall there, any plans for that?


----------



## losidude44857

ALL- Remember that if your entry is not recieved by October 1st, there is a $20 late fee. Just looking out for all of you.
-Buddy 
TEAM BALLS


----------



## sg1

Eric you got PM !!!!

Thanks for your concern BUDDY LEE!!!!


----------



## joneser

Hey gate dwellers. GOing through some stuff for ebay this week I will put it here first. 

Airtronics 94757 digital servo for TC. $70.00 if I can deliver by hand (75 shipped). Good shape and it just came back from Airtronics with the seal of approval.

Still have a Novak XXtra synthesized receiver 75 band FM 70.00 if I can bring it to the track (75.00 shipped).

The rugrat is still up for sale....its sitting in Jimmy's display case...loaded with goodies.

HPI Micro and Futaba radio combo. Micro not completely built but all parts there with spare tires and wheels. Futaba magnum junior radio with speedo. This includes servo and everything but batteries. 100.00....great for the kids or something to play with.


----------



## losidude44857

Jimmy, how updated is the entry list for the Classic?
-Buddy


----------



## collins77

Question on Indoor Champs:

The "2004 Racing Guide" has a schedule that says "Scheduled Practice 7:00AM to 11:00PM" on Wednesday. In the "Technical Information" part of the guide, it says that practice doesn't start until Thursday.

Does anyone know when practice starts?

-Mike


----------



## rayhuang

I talked to one of the guys who helps put on the show-and it loks like the track will be built earlier this year and practice should be starting Wednesday.


----------



## bean's my hero

Buddy,


The list is updateded as of 9-28-04

Jim


----------



## rctazmanmc

Jim-bo,

Buddy B will bring you my halloween entry today at practice since I cannot get away from work ( 2 jobs ) to get up there to practice or turn it in.

I will have to pray to the rc gods for help next weekend and also may have to play hooky from works to get practice in at the track for the race. I do not want to go up there and throw my money away because I cannot drive.

Any idea on the style or complexity of the track??? Fast and wide or slow and tight???

Race on.....


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey guys just a reminder tonight is practice from 5:30 till 10:30. Also today is Oct. 1st. It is the deadline for entry forms for the Halloween Classic. Any entry form received after midnight tonight will be charged a $20.00 late fee. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## chicky03

rctazmanmc said:


> Fast and wide or slow and tight???
> 
> Race on.....


Yep!! 

and yes, I am talking about the track seaball


----------



## David Usnik

bean's my hero said:


> Hey guys just a reminder tonight is practice from 5:30 till 10:30. Also today is Oct. 1st. It is the deadline for entry forms for the Halloween Classic. Any entry form received after midnight tonight will be charged a $20.00 late fee.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


Jimmy, you need a new calendar.:jest:


----------



## losidude44857

yeah Jimmy, today is only the 30th
-Buddy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Tina Turner*

Hey y'all, this is the last weekend before the Classic. So tell me, who's gonna lay it down this week and put the fear of God in peoples' hearts for the big race? 

Who's going to be present to witness this on Sunday? Last week was maybe the most pathetic turnout we've had since we've been at Southgate. If it wasn't for our neighbors in PA or Toledo, we would've had a four heat round.  

Let's do it sissies. :tongue: 

I'll see some of you tonight.


----------



## rayhuang

Sorry I missed last Sunday-but I wont miss this Sunday!! I wish I was in Lay It Down mode-but alas this layout is proving tough to tame me thinks!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Fyi*

There are minimum requirements to a good drift that everyone must understand such as: 

Entry speed-This is part of the criteria that will be met very easily with the use of a radar gun with speed display. Entry speed is one of the most visible aspects that judges will look for because it will determine the other parts of a drivers drift. 

Line clipping-This is another part of drift that the judges will be looking into. The "Clipping" line is often judged by how well the driver take a drive line. The line itself should always involve the vehicle hitting the right apex of a corner. Judges prefer to see a driver take a tight line around a corner, putting the nose of the car as close as possible to the apex of the turn. Getting the back end of the car close to the outside of a turn also demonstrates car control and can score the driver additional points. 

Angle and counter steer-Driving angle of the vehicle is the angle of rotation of the vehicle relative to the direction of its travel. Basically this means that the farther the back end of the car comes around (without losing control), the more points a driver would score in this category. Angle also refers to the length of time a drift is maintained as well as the average angle of the vehicle during the turn. This means that getting the back end to come around for a short period of time won’t score the driver many points, even if the angle of rotation was significant. A vehicle that exhibits extreme angles without spinning out will be awarded high points. 

Presentation-How a driver puts speed, line and angle the best will score very well with the judges. There is also another factor and that is how the driver presents his or her drift technique. Just like any other form of competition, there will be an individual with a certain spark or energy that makes them stand out during competition. When a competitor puts that extra flare or energy into their run, the judges may pay more attention to the individual. The most universal component of this category is smoke. The more tire smoke generated by a vehicle while drifting the more points a driver will score. This category previously included the driver sticking hands/legs out the window or opening the door in a turn, but D1 now requires windows to be rolled up and prohibits door opening, demonstrating a shift in emphasis to more technical aspects of driving.


----------



## losidude44857

What does that have to do with raciung at the Gate Christopher?
-Buddy


----------



## windix60

All I read was blaahhh blaaaah blaaaaah steering angle. Remember Chris we are just R/C car racers not Rocket Scientist.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Well, we are thinking of "mixing it up" on you this weekend. I mean really, this whole drifting thing is just like figure skating, and who didn't grow up watching Dorothy Hamill or Brian Boitano? :lol: With the Halloween Classic just around the corner, I thought this would be a great way to avoid burnout beforehand. 

I'll see you Sunday.


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz is a cheating sob who uses 19t arms and cranks the timing on his stock motors and uses big words to confuse simple folks like myself...Darn-I hate that Chris Goetz :lol:

btw-lunch today c-ball? Call me......


----------



## CypressMidWest

Goetz said:


> Well, we are thinking of "mixing it up" on you this weekend. I mean really, this whole drifting thing is just like figure skating, and who didn't grow up watching Dorothy Hamill or Brian Boitano? :lol: With the Halloween Classis just around the corner, I thought this would be a great way to avoid burnout beforehand.
> 
> I'll see you Sunday.


What would Brian Boitano Do?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Brian Boitano would do exactly what he does best.


----------



## Roger Horowitz

Well, well, well, Norcar. It looks like your special weekend is growing ever closer. I hope you guys don't screw this all up. Afterall, you are in Cleveland.  

Ray - C'mon, I have heard that half of your facility is cheating. Why do think your local turnout has dimished? I've got a guess or two. Word has it that there were a few A-main bodies that didn't even have any flames or checkered flag paterns on them.  How can you make the A-main without flames? Easy, put a cheater motor in, etc. 

Open your eyes and you will see.

- R.H.


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> Brian Boitano would do exactly what he does best.


 Hmmmmm.... Goetz plays with his stick and balls, Boitano-well-you can use your imagineation-if you like!!! Either way-as long as you give it your all till somthing good comes out of it.......

oh-btw-Goetz-teen super little leager-little background info for ya all......


----------



## rayhuang

Roger Horowitz said:


> Well, well, well, Norcar. It looks like your special weekend is growing ever closer. I hope you guys don't screw this all up. Afterall, you are in Cleveland.
> 
> Ray - C'mon, I have heard that half of your facility is cheating. Why do think your local turnout has dimished? I've got a guess or two. Word has it that there were a few A-main bodies that didn't even have any flames or checkered flag paterns on them.  How can you make the A-main without flames? Easy, put a cheater motor in, etc.
> 
> Open your eyes and you will see.
> 
> - R.H.


 Hmmm-I'm partial to Paisley designs, Fasraspberry and FasFluorescent yellow.

You know-its only cheating if you get caught-right? j/k-really. OK-OK_I admit it-I practiced last night and my car was 0.4 oz underweight....I am so ashamed....


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Ray, what's up with your phizzone? I tried to call over and nobody has been answering.

I just wanted to remind you that you've got to re-balance the arm after you pull those winds off. Chances are that different amounts of material will come off of each pole and the vibrations will almost negate any gains. I'll show you what I mean on Sunday.


----------



## losidude44857

I know from expierence. WELL and i stress WELL worth it to re-balance it....
-Buddy


----------



## losidude44857

We gonna have a better turnout tomorrow or what?
-Buddy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yes.


----------



## losidude44857

I sure hope so...
-Buddy


----------



## fleetwood

Goetz said:


> Hey y'all, this is the last weekend before the Classic. So tell me, who's gonna lay it down this week and put the fear of God in peoples' hearts for the big race?
> 
> Who's going to be present to witness this on Sunday? Last week was maybe the most pathetic turnout we've had since we've been at Southgate. If it wasn't for our neighbors in PA or Toledo, we would've had a four heat round.
> 
> Let's do it sissies. :tongue:
> 
> I'll see some of you tonight.


Well, my sissy self is coming out tomorrow. Have not driven an rc car for 5 or 6 months, but I will be there with bells on

RB Love


----------



## Stealth_RT

> Goetz is a cheating sob who uses 19t arms and cranks the timing on his stock motors


Actually Ray, that was Chicky, according to the after-action round-table discussions we had last week. 

Glad to hear you're coming RB.


----------



## rayhuang

Stealth_RT said:


> Actually Ray, that was Chicky, according to the after-action round-table discussions we had last week.
> 
> Glad to hear you're coming RB.


YOu havent seen c-ball on a practice night!! 12.7 in stock last thursday!! Yikes!! 0.5 faster than i have ever gone!!!


----------



## Rich Chang

You guys are really weird.


----------



## rayhuang

Hey guys,

What a day-some local guys who put in the time and effort this summer-really stepped it up. JOneser was so fast in 12th its not funny. Mike Wise-when he gets motor-watch out. And Ray Adams-our latest 12th scale specialist it seems!!

Welcome back Rob Love-was great to have you back. hey battleship grey aint bad-eh?

Now to figure out why my 12th is so butt slow-but thanks to chicky-its handlng like a dream. So smooth, but No rip-aaarrgghhhh.... 

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

Who's ready for the Classic?
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

I am!! Cut my bodies last night and I am going to leave my cars alone-no freaking out about every detail this time.......I need the sleep instead :lol:


----------



## losidude44857

LOL, i dont plan on messin with anything....just driving it.
-Buddy


----------



## fleetwood

It was nice to see everyone Sunday. I had a blast. Good luck to you at the Classic. I cannot make it, but am planning to come and play the following weekend if everyone is planning to race. Keep me posted on plans for that Sunday.

Ray,

The pearl ozite Parma Alfa was the shiznit. Believe it or not I kind of liked the color once I started running it. One thing is for sure "that body is the stuff".



RB Love


----------



## rctazmanmc

*I am back*

After a brief life check and reorganization I am returning to racing for good now.

Due to lack of racing I will be at the track all day friday practicing and helping out - lord knows I need it.

Hope to have some fun this weekend and enjoy myself and everyones company.

Would have raced last weekend but had free bo tickets to the Browns game so I went and had a good time.

Hope too see you all there.

Ray - after reprogramming my speedo - quantum it run a heck of alot better - I am getting slight glitches when I am under throttle and fast turing - running jr synthesised reciever a jr digital servo - anyone have any ideas??

Also - when doing circles to do my tweaking on the steering, how large should my circle be to have a comfortable starting point? 2 foot, 1/2 the racing lane.....

Any help I would use.

See ya later!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope Chris and Jim will be spinning some music friday so it does not drag on and on.....

MC


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all,

yaaawwnnnnnn......Are we ready? I hope everyones ready for a very comptitive weekend of qualifying and racing. I hope the fast guys are patient in traffic and the slow guys are getting the heck out of the way!!! And I hope everyone fast or slow embraces the concept of IFMAR qualifying.....

But-more than anything-lets have fun in two days...

rctazmaniac-I would run no smaller than a 4' circle. And then adjust after a few laps. IN fact-after setting even circles-do 3 laps-add nmore dual rate-3laps and then 3 laps with less dual rate and see what you like. I usually run a bigger circle than most and therefore my cars are usually described as good-but pushes!! Oh-well...


----------



## losidude44857

Cant wait, 3 days with no school or work!
-Buddy


----------



## BudBartos

Jimmy >>>>>>> Looks like I will be able to make the race 
Talk about no practice !!!!!!!


----------



## Rich Chang

Bud - You don't need practice. 

Good luck to everyone! See you next month!



BudBartos said:


> Jimmy >>>>>>> Looks like I will be able to make the race
> Talk about no practice !!!!!!!


----------



## rayhuang

23 hours to go!!


----------



## sg1

I hope I see BUDDY LEE up there with the big boys!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Sorry guys no classic for me! Carreer change and all has my schedule tied right now! Jimmy, I will pick up the truck real soon! I just have not been able to get up there! Just found out the other day that i wont be able to run the champs because I have to go to Dallas for work the morning of the 28th of november for 2 weeks 8-( So I will get there when I can! I am sure you all miss me too! LOL I may be able to pop up for a few this weekend and say howdy! i am having withdrawls from not racing! 8-( good luck to all our local guys!


----------



## BudBartos

Mr Tamiya >> I need $$$$$


----------



## rayhuang

12.5 hours!!


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Is someone a little anxious?


----------



## rctazmanmc

Where is the offical countdown RAY???

How many practicing all day Friday???

B.B. and me will be there for sure.

When might we wrap everything up on Sunday?

Also any good places to eat around the track - not talking fast food either? Like sit down with drinks and all. Got to have a little fun while I am out!

See ya all there


----------



## losidude44857

Wayne- We'll see how it goes, see if i can just stay off the boards...
-Buddy


----------



## losidude44857

11.5 hours


----------



## rayhuang

rctazmanmc said:


> Where is the offical countdown RAY???
> 
> How many practicing all day Friday???
> 
> B.B. and me will be there for sure.
> 
> When might we wrap everything up on Sunday?
> 
> Also any good places to eat around the track - not talking fast food either? Like sit down with drinks and all. Got to have a little fun while I am out!
> 
> See ya all there


Applebees west on Rockside from Northfield.

Hoggies and QS & L both in the Valley. About 5 minutes west on 480.


----------



## fleetwood

Hope everyone is having a good time at the race. Good luck to you all!



RB Love


----------



## BudBartos

Yes it is going pretty well !! Great track layout fast and you don't see marshals running all over to get cars.


----------



## joneser

*"Big race" Ray Huang*

Props (and a big thanks) to Ray Huang for giving me a pack of REALLY good batteries to run today in the main at the Halloween classic. The catch was I was in his heat and the batteries he gave me made my car way faster than his.......I should have kicked his butt with his own stuff but of course he stepped it up and I did not take advantage. Didn't get it done but it was a classy move (some might call it stupid) and it was greatly appreciated. 

I think the classic went well with all the work put in before and during the race. THanks to the medveds for keeping the food stocked. Good new for those who helped with the carpet....1 small wrinkle in an insignificant spot is all we have.


----------



## rayhuang

Eric-Your welcome!!! 

*Thank you to the entire Gate crew who cleaned, set-up, rebuilt track, bought trophies and t-shirts, did registration, cleaned trash and bathrooms, restocked TP*(me)* ran the races, announced, did JLap, heat boards, Tech. webmaster.......... And especially Jim Herrmann and Chris Goetz!!! Thank you for putting on such a great race!! The best RC race-till you do it again in 2005!!!*


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*holy shaniqua*

ray - thank you. i was pleased. the rest will remain a secret. actually, i think they call it OCD. 

thank you to everyone who made this weekend what it was. the competition was insane. eg - to qual for the a in tc stock, it went something like:

5:12
5:14
5:00
5:00
5:00
5:01
5:02
5:02
5:03
5:03, ridiculous!

thank you to jim herrmann, who worked overtime so that i could get the warmup that i needed. fo' real.

thank you to eamotorsports who gave the clevelanders their power. if only my handouts ran like the ones i bought off you...

thank you to all the locals who donated the time over the last week to "get it done". if not for that, our track wouldn't stand a chance of being around. 

thank you to the our tech staff for putting the smack down on the morons who lobbied that their cars should be allowed to be run under wieght. "but, but, but.... it's only .1 oz....."

thank you to all the "outsiders" for stopping out and laying it down to keep us all in check. i had more fun watching, than running. no lie. 

and of course, to our sponsors:

- hurricane
- parma/pse
- niftech
- bud's brp
- power push
- aj's hobby 

and to those who donated to the cause. ya'll be rulin' in our book. 

now let's all get some sleep. i'm hurtin'.

- c-ball


----------



## rctazmanmc

Thanks for a good weekend guys!!

Even though I did mediocur I learned alot, meet people and had fun. It was a little bit of a rollercoaster ride but I was happy in the end.

The raffle items where great, tech, announcer and everyone helping were happy to be there and help others.

I felt for you in your main Jimmy - such a sweet run! 

Overall the weekend was a great outing, a little long but looking back there was not much else I would want to do.

Great job guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mikey


----------



## losidude44857

Good times, cant wait for the Champs! Chris- you should race it...come on.
-Buddy


----------



## David Usnik

What'd I miss? What'd I miss?!!


----------



## Mackin

Good job guys!

chuck


----------



## Rich Chang

Howdy,

Any pics of the layout so those of us who couldn't make it can bench race and TQ the track in our minds? 

Looks like you guys put on a great show as usual.  Congrats to all the racers!

-Rich


----------



## rayhuang

Wow-now that I have had a nice 7 hours of sleep-I can actually think and reflect a bit. I think the third Masters qualifier was the most intense, hardest concentration I have ever put into a RC car. Bean, Rico, myself and just behind Jones all shooting for a 32 lap run to try and put it in the show. For three laps I think the top three were circulating within 0.0200 of a second and the rest of the time-within 0.1!! I tapped -lap was JUST 0.6 seconds slower than the previous 4 laps, but guess what-I missed the show by 0.4 seconds!! Amazing-and this boys and girls is why we race I think. For 8 minutes of competition like that. Sure-we werent running Eli, Lonergan or Bud Bartos lap times, but for what it was worth-we drove every bit as hard as them-I guarantee you that!!!

This was certainley one great race and I think its gonna get better and better every year!!


----------



## Medved

*Great time*

Hey all.

Well I took today to recover, glad I did. 

The weekend was a huge success. Thanks to everyone who helped out.

There was some very, very, very close racing all weekend long. I hope everyone had a good time.

Hope to see you all next week.

Pete


----------



## joneser

Mackin....shoot me an PM with your email address and check back later.

Eric


----------



## Mackin

Eric,

Done.

chuck


----------



## fleetwood

Will the Gate be open this weekend for racing???? A few of us Columbus folks are planning to come up....

RB Love


----------



## RacewayJohn

Thanks to the "Gate crew" for putting on a well-run and well-timed race event. I also want to thank Johnny V for his GREAT announcing over the weekend- if the computer runs the races all the time, then why have real people race??? LOL. Fun commentary is why it is as fun to watch the event as is it to race the event! I also want to compliment Ray Darroch for his amazing ability to wheel a car around the track - even if he hasn't run R/C over the summer at all (really). He IS Mr. STOCK in my book! John @ The Raceway :wave:


----------



## rayhuang

I'll race this weekend if tracks open. I bet quite a few people would like to run the layout while its sill got a lot of grip in it. Heck-I might even tear up my car and run 19 turn or Gulp-mod.

Ray


----------



## Medved

*I'll be there too!*



rayhuang said:


> I'll race this weekend if tracks open. I bet quite a few people would like to run the layout while its sill got a lot of grip in it. Heck-I might even tear up my car and run 19 turn or Gulp-mod.
> 
> Ray


Points race #2 is scheduled for this weekend according to the schedule. The track layout is awsome! Really fun to drive. If there is enough entries, I might run two classes.


----------



## bean's my hero

Oh yes the track will be open this weekend come one come all. 

Thanks,
Jim


Stay tuned for info on thursday night practice. It might be cancelled.


----------



## David Usnik

Pete, 

If your running two classes, does that mean you won't have time to run your mouth as well?:jest:


----------



## davidl

Jim Herrmann - I looked at JLap a little bit ago and found the qualifying results for all runs on 10/9. The mains were run on 10/10 and are not on the site. Will they eventually make it up on JLap?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*grippage*

Hey guys,

The grip will be similar to a regular race day on Sunday. What was responsible for it this past weekend is gone. Heat, humidity, and massive amounts of cars laying down that tacky compound. None of that stuff will even be there for the first car on Sunday. So let's not pull the coulda, shoulda, woulda stuff. :tongue: Hahaha.

Paul's gonna run 21-5:08 or better with the Xray, which wasn't even setup well for high bite in the first place. That is, unless we decide to run a 19T class. I ran it for practice, and it's a blast. It's as easy or easier to run than stock. I vote we run 19T. I've even got one to loan someone, should they be interested. 

So let's hear it.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

David,

We will make an effort to get the mains up today. I will inform you of our progress.

- Chris


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Deliverance*

Well, i'm at the gate, and I just loaded the files for the mains. Take a peek, y'all.

http://www.jlapracemanager.com/cgi-bin/JLapViewResults.asp?where=NORCAR

Also, Eugene Sia was cool enough to post some pics on the Hurricane thread on Tech. 

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26967

I'd better get back to work. 

- Cball


----------



## adamliehr

Is the Gate going to be open at all through the week?


Adam Liehr :dude:


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> That is, unless we decide to run a 19T class. I ran it for practice, and it's a blast. It's as easy or easier to run than stock. I vote we run 19T. I've even got one to loan someone, should they be interested.
> 
> So let's hear it.


 I am in!! 19t sedan for me. And a grudge match between Eric and I in stock 12th scale!!! :lol:

I too have three or four or five 19 turn motors. I can lend out or sell cheap one or two.


----------



## Medved

*19 turn*



rayhuang said:


> I am in!! 19t sedan for me. And a grudge match between Eric and I in stock 12th scale!!! :lol:
> 
> I too have three or four or five 19 turn motors. I can lend out or sell cheap one or two.


I guess I can drop a 19 turn in as well! It wouldn't hurt to get my reaction time up a little. It might make the stock seem a little more controlable. Yeah, right!!

See ya sunday!


----------



## bean's my hero

I'm running stock with RB Love and the boys!


Jim


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Thursday*

Well, I'm up for some practice Thursday, but we've got to get the whole facility cleaned for the coming weekend as well. It's an absolute mess right now. I would like to take from 5-7ish to do some hardcore cleaning, and then run a few packs from 7 till 10-11 ish. You figure we're usually waiting for our packs to charge anyway, and our cars should be ready to go from the weekend...

We would appreciate everyone's help, but obviously it isn't mandatory. What doesn't get done on Thursday, will have to get done over the weekend. 

So on to more exciting topics...racing. Jimmy and Love in stock sedan. Goetz, Huang, Medved so far in 19T. What do you intend to run this weekend? 

Also, who's going to the NORRCA Nats at Halo in a few weeks?

- Chris


----------



## BudBartos

Great job on the race guys!! I think that was one fun track also :thumbsup:


----------



## 1fastguy1

I will be there to let you guys beat up on me in stock TC

I am planning so far on going to the norrca nats,
hey Chris have you heard yet if its thursday also or just friday and the weekend?
Mo


----------



## rayhuang

Well-running 19 turn allows m to not have to do the "what-ifs" at end ofnight!!

Now we BETTER be faster than stock sedan TQ!!!

Ray


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Gentlemen,
Thank you for a great racing weekend. There is just something about running a 1/12th scale for 8 minutes in a freight train that really gets your heart pumpin and your knees shakin, knowing that Ray and Kelly Bean are waiting for you to bobble so they they can bump you out of the show. Gotta love it. Thanks again, and remember one thing!!! If you lose a body clip after tech, DON'T F'IN GO BACK TO YOUR PITS. :jest: 
SEE YOU GUYS SOON
MIKE THOMAS


----------



## joneser

Mike Thomas....dont worry about Ray and Bean, I wont give up the lead again.....lost in the excitement of that 4 car 8 minute freight train is the fact that I took the lead and did not expect to give it back...went a little flat and fell 2 seconds back..... I learned alot this week and wont let that happen again. That was a great race though and you did well this weekend. There was 5 guys within 3 seconds for the last 2 spots in the A.

I will most likely run stock this week so I can get beat up by Love, MO and Jimmy. Then again I would not mind paying back HooHong and is always fun beating up a medved:freak:....maybe 3 classes are in order

If I decide to run 19 turn, I may need to borrow one from someone...or maybe I will grab one from the shop.


----------



## fleetwood

I can't handle that kind of horse power. Stock for me. Looks like Mo, Kevin E., Jason Longbrake and my self will all be there Sunday...... I am looking forward to it. Should be a good time and not so hectic for you guys.

RB Love


----------



## Medved

*Which Class to run*

Well, if there are more people in the stock touring, I think I would prefer to run that. I am always up for a LOT of competiton.


----------



## rayhuang

hhhmmmmmmmmmmmm..Goetz-looka lika we-a gonna runa stocka...


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Well, the competition aspect is a good argument to run stock. Another argument is that 19T requires another motor that some folks don't have. Fair enough. Whatever we do is cool with me, but if I have to listen to where everyone's stock run would have put them at the Classic, I'm gonna lose it.  

Racing is racing, but warming up with that 19T this weekend has wet my appetite for a little more speed. Despite the fact that it's not a whole lot different from stock, the lifts are longer and a little more gentle. I think we could benefit from occasional mod runs to keep from getting in a rut with how we are driving our stockers. 

- C


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Mo,

Chicky seemed to think it was just Friday, but well, we all know how good of a listener Chicky is. 

Post if you find that out.


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:



> Mo,
> 
> Chicky seemed to think it was just Friday, but well, we all know how good of a listener Chicky is.
> 
> Post if you find that out.


 The entry form is on RCTech in the Halo Hobbies thread.


----------



## losidude44857

I'm almost sold on the Losi...just need to get a final price. 
http://www.radiocontrolzone.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1581052&posted=1#post1581052
Who knows how accurate that price is.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> I'm almost sold on the Losi...just need to get a final price.
> http://www.radiocontrolzone.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1581052&posted=1#post1581052
> Who knows how accurate that price is.
> -Buddy


 You crazy nut!! Your super fast with that ole Tc3. I'd like to see you tear it up w/ a new Tc4 instead.

But-hey-this coming from the Sedan whore of all time.....


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

losidude44857 said:


> I'm almost sold on the Losi...just need to get a final price.
> http://www.radiocontrolzone.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1581052&posted=1#post1581052
> Who knows how accurate that price is.
> -Buddy


Yeah, for a guy that hasn't much interest in setup or even craftsmanship, I wouldn't think this car to be logical choice. The short arms will cater to those who are meticulous with their setups.


----------



## Mackin

joneser,
Ever get my mail?

chuck


----------



## losidude44857

I dont know, this car just looks like it will be fast and handle just as well as the XXXS. We'll see what the price is first. And thats where you come in Chris....setups! You are the "know it all" in setups. LOL.
-Buddy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Nope, you are confusing me with someone else. 

I do expect to learn alot when I get the rdx out. Lord, please make the waiting end.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*New Hobbytown track*

For anyone interested, Hobbytown's new track opens This friday in Parma Heights in the old DMV building at the corner of Stumpf and Snow RDs(behind Mr. Chicken in the plaza). If you come you will need a table and a chair and extension cord. It is permanent carpet laid now... and Looks good. Contact the shop(440-846-1770) but I think doors open at 5:00 but dont quote me call to see for sure. Just figured if anyone wanted more wheel time. Hope to see ya'll sunday!!!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Cool. A permanent facitlity will be a nice improvement. I will stop in to check it out soon.

Guys, just a reminder that tomorrow is intended to be work night. WHEN, we get done we'll open the track for those that want to stay a little later. All help is appreciated. Thank you.

- C


----------



## Medved

*I'll be there for cleanup*



Goetz said:


> Cool. A permanent facitlity will be a nice improvement. I will stop in to check it out soon.
> 
> Guys, just a reminder that tomorrow is intended to be work night. WHEN, we get done we'll open the track for those that want to stay a little later. All help is appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> - C


Chris,

I'll be there,and I think Dan will too. I should be there sometime between 5 and 6. I can stay for a hour or so.


----------



## losidude44857

HAHA, i am also interested in the RDX car, we'll see what happens when you get it...
-Buddy


----------



## losidude44857

I dont think that i wil be racing anytime soon  Got some car repairs to do that is about $1000. So we'll see what happens.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Buddy-bummer!!

WHos coming this Sunday/ Anyone for Full Mod or 19 t sedan? Chris and I really want to run somethng faster. Tyler and Chambers??? That would make 4.

Jimmy do you have mod brushes and Xray shock ends? I gave all of them away over the weeked?


----------



## sg1

Ray...
I'll be there and Dave M. is questionable, and I think Tony and Vickie, Tyler may be there too... I'm sure he'll run mod...lol...

Wayne


----------



## rayhuang

sg1-take it easy on us in 12th now that your not running your handout anymore.
Cool-Tyler's been asking me to run Mod w/ him-no doubt so he can lay the smack down!!
Ray


----------



## losidude44857

I just got back from work and a few of the guys said that they knew some people who could fix it and wouldnt cost me over 50 bucks...so maybe im in luck.
-Buddy


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Jones,
How could I forget about you. I heard your name an awful lot that race. I don't think I've seen anybody improve as much as you have in the past 6 months. It certainly shows that you have been racin' unlike me. Good job this weekend.


----------



## joneser

*did we move the track again???*

Just got back from the track.....drove into the parking lot only to find it completely empty. Had some running around to do so I was not coming until late. I assume we had a very small turnout to help so after everything was done...you went home?

Mike....yes...getting better....but not good enough obviously. I might have been able to hang on and get you had I too been allowed to go back to my pits:freak:


----------



## rayhuang

JOneser-I almost did the same thing. Daughter was in bed-started to get ready to leave then thought-hmm-better call. Only two showed up to help.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Thank you.*

Yes, we started early (5:00) so that we would still have plenty of time to practice. Pete, and Dan were the only voulenteers. It took a few hours, but we just called it quits after that. Details to follow...


----------



## joneser

Goetz said:


> Yes, we started early (5:00) so that we would still have plenty of time to practice. Pete, and Dan were the only voulenteers. It took a few hours, but we just called it quits after that. Details to follow...


 Details to follow????


----------



## rayhuang

c-ball-I got my motor box filled with my mods. I am probaby going to run my V2 so I dont have to rebuild it all day. Its a 8x1. But I have a very fast Reedy Ti 9x3 and a handwound Puntam Ti based 10x1 you can run. I have NO mod brushes left.


Lets do it!!
Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Mr. Ray Mark Huang*

I would prefer to run a 19t. Given that none of us drive mod very well, I think I will still be competitive with that, so do what you will. I like to take baby steps. Like racing the Novak, etc. before I do the Cleveland. :tongue: Hey wait, I've got about 20-22 runs on my 19t. Should I rebuild it? I don't even know how to gear it right. 

Alright, we'll talk.


----------



## rayhuang

Yup-yup-I will DEFINATELY be faster with a 19t than a full mod. Its all good. Whatever we decide Sunday morning then. What this really means is I have WAy too many motors!!


----------



## losidude44857

Ill run whatever is more popular. And Chris, you better be running the champs this year. And i wouldnt mind going to the Novak if money is right...depending on what happens between now and then.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> Hey wait, I've got about 20-22 runs on my 19t. Should I rebuild it? I don't even know how to gear it right.
> 
> Alright, we'll talk.


If you didnt run it in stock all the time-it wouldnt have 22 runs on it.


----------



## Stealth_RT

I'll be there Sunday for sure. Hopefully to run mod, for more track time. Mike Pavlick said he'll be there, last Sunday. If Tyler shows, that'll be 3 for sure. But if not, I'll run 19T. 

Also, I have 2 pairs of Jaco plaid and 2 pair of Jaco purple tires trued to ~2.37", never run, that I won't need, so they are for sale. Say for $12 a pair.


----------



## rayhuang

Eric-it soundslike a few guys are coming up to run Mod from Columbus too. I think we wont have a problem making a heat.


----------



## EAMotorsports

Hey everyone I just wanted to say I had a great time at the Classic. Seaball it was nice to meet you there. Thanks to Chicky, Jonser and Ray for the help. Thanks to Mo and Eli for letting me supply the HP for their wins. Thanks to everyone else up there that has supported me so far in my business!!

See ya at the Norrca nats!!

EA


----------



## Xpressman

EAMotorsports said:


> Thanks to Mo and Eli for letting me supply the HP for their wins.


Wasn't it a handout race? :freak:

Please share the go fast goodies.


----------



## Mackin

EAMotorsports, 

Are you going to be set up to do motors at the champs?
thanks
chuck


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Ray, that's the secret. If you let your 19T arm get about 20 runs on it and then throw it in a stock can, it won't be so fast that it's obvious. Especially if we're running with Jimmy, Paul, Brian, and Aaron who are fast with stock motors. 

On another note, I am still voting for 19T since we'll have a full class.  

- Gerber
- Chambers
- Huang
- Goetz
- Blystone ?
- Longbrake ?
- Switzer ? 

Any others?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Hey wait a second. If we've got all these guys running stock this week why are we ruining what could be a serious A-main by running 19t? :lol: I dunno, I want to start running 19t but perhaps that is a lost cause pre-champs. Opinions?


----------



## 10/10

Seaball I'm goin' roll you up tomorrow like a fruit roll up with the He-Man cut outs! Run Mod! I hope Jimmy has a nice stock of TC3 parts up there.


----------



## fleetwood

I believe Longbrake and Switzer are planning to run mod tc. Mo, Kevin, and myself are planning to run stock.

C-ya'll n da morn'n...

RB Love


----------



## rayhuang

Chris-your the least cheatenest guy I know!! Is that a word? I am such a petty person-I have to come up w/ excuses why your kickin mine and about 60 other peoples butts that you werent 3months ago.... :lol:

Chris-you cold run Mod and stock sedan..... 

I also completeley rebuilt Tim's TC3.5!!! Something fun for us to play with. I'll need to borrow a few sidexside packs please. Ts about as close to a dbl dck Tc4 as it can be right now.

Rob-Got your e-mail-bringin your fluids-ew. I JUST found the SIN fluid-loking all ver the place for it.


----------



## fleetwood

Ray,

Thanks bubba. I really only needed two things from that stash, but it's all good..

RB


----------



## joneser

Good run today Pete....good to see you picking it back up again. I think I had enough for you in the main but that is why we run the races. Have to stay out of trouble:freak:

Oh....buddy...good run in the main.....not easy being chased for 5 minutes


----------



## rayhuang

Eric-you won the grudge match!! :lol: man-did I self destruct all day. Big problem in touring-two Butta$$ slow motors!! I guess when my motor that usually pulls 13 amps was pulling 6amps at break-in that hold have been the first sign. Oh-well.


----------



## Rich Chang

When I first read that I thought you said you were a "pRetty" person. 

-Rich




rayhuang said:


> Chris-your the least cheatenest guy I know!! Is that a word? I am such a petty person.


----------



## rayhuang

I am that rich!!


----------



## Rich Chang

I dunno... all us asians look alike and I know I ain't very pretty.


----------



## fleetwood

Had fun today fellas. C-ya guys in two weeks..


RB


----------



## losidude44857

Thanks Eric, i couldnt get a run together until the main, but oh well, there is always next week.
-Buddy


----------



## fleetwood

BTW. Awesome run Jimmy.......


----------



## rayhuang

I dont know which run I was more impressed with. Blackstock in stock 12th or Jimmy in touring. I mean in touring-Jimmy was flying and I didnt hear one loud Crash.

Both laid waste to the rest of us. It just means that I have oh so much more to learn about driving a RC car...Sure-they are Just toys...............


----------



## Medved

*Fun Racing on Sunday*



joneser said:


> Good run today Pete....good to see you picking it back up again. I think I had enough for you in the main but that is why we run the races. Have to stay out of trouble:freak:


Joneser! We had some really close racing. The qualifier you hunted me down for 7 1/2 minutes! My batteries went flat about that mark and I could only pull over and let you go! 

You had a bit more power than me over all, you always seem to have just a little bit more than me. But THIS TIME, I crossed the line first. I'm sure next week it will be just as close.

It was good to see Dan in the "A". It's been a while.

See you guys next Sunday.

Pete


----------



## rayhuang

*Thursday Practice night*

Hey all,

Dont get caught out without enough practice going into the Champs. Come out Thursday nights for practices!! Traction is always good and hey-if more come out-then guess-what-even more traction.

Its a great way to try set-ups you wouldnt normally be willing to try Sunday. Try going up two teeth or try 6 degree caster, scrub in tires...

See y'all Thursday night,
Ray


----------



## Rich Chang

Ray - you should stop doing the generator stuff and be a motivational speaker. They make good money!


----------



## rayhuang

Rich Chang said:


> Ray - you should stop doing the generator stuff and be a motivational speaker. They make good money!


 I thought I was going to get to go to Halo Saturday-but wife planned a full weekend of family activities.

Well-I guess it doesnt matter how much money I make in life-I'd blow it on racing!!

If I made $500,000 a year-I'd race SCCA Formula Continental.

If I made a million dolllars-I'd own a Formula Atlantic team and spend $980,000!!! :lol:


----------



## Skip Gear

Rob and Ray,

It seems that Mr. Williams has surfaced. I have been e-mailing again with no replies. If either of you see him at the track, could you please remind him about his outstanding bill. He is placing orders with others that I know so he obviously has money and want's to race again.

Tony


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hello all, Anyone have Ron atomics email address? I lost it and while I am down in Dallas I would like to race down there so I figures he could point me in the right direction. I had his email but cannot find it. any help would be great.


----------



## rayhuang

Yaawnnn....anyone out there? I hear crickets....


----------



## rctazmanmc

Ray - check your mail for something - if it did not come thru goto this link for a traction control disable switch for the svt.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7929081084&category=33597

Well worth the $$$ - love mine

Racing is kinda on hold right not for me due to some things popping up.

Talk to you later

MC


----------



## rayhuang

I got the e-mail-sorry I didnt reply!! Looks cool. Maybe in the spring-eh? My stock tires finally are giving up the ghost. Good thing its lmost time to put the winter tires on. Stay away from Michelin snow tires-I hate mine. Blizzaks baby!! Cost more-but much better!!




rctazmanmc said:


> Ray - check your mail for something - if it did not come thru goto this link for a traction control disable switch for the svt.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7929081084&category=33597
> 
> Well worth the $$$ - love mine
> 
> Racing is kinda on hold right not for me due to some things popping up.
> 
> Talk to you later
> 
> MC


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rayhuang said:


> Yaawnnn....anyone out there? I hear crickets....


Crickets? LOL


----------



## rctazmanmc

Master Ray,

Jump on the switch now because I have not seen them on e-bay in many months, then install in spring or now to get rid of the damn tc for winter.

What rims and tires are you running since I will need to get some.

Thanks - e-mail me directly

See ya


----------



## rayhuang

Hey-practice was beneficial last night. I now know why C-ball is so fast-he has no talent-dont let his performance at Classic fool you-hes fast cause his cars such an absolute land rocket!!! While you drive you hit the JATO rocket on the straights and in the turns you can shoot out the batman tether and car whips around the corners like plane on a string!!! Wow-thanks c-ball for letting me trash your body for 5 minutes. Now I know more areas to improve my ride!!!

Ray aka c-ballawannabe


----------



## fleetwood

Skip, I did mention to Tony that you were trying to get a hold of him. I talked to him this past Sunday. I thought he told me he had talked to you... Hmm! I will check it out next weekend.

I will see everyone next Sunday. Staying home with the family this weekend and wrenching on this plastic TC4 Can't wait for grpahite...

RB Love


----------



## losidude44857

Not sure if i am going to make it either, we'll see what happens.
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

*Graphite for the TC4?*

Brother RB Love,

I'm afraid you be waiting a loooooooooong time man, it be like another month at least. I feel a protest coming on at the Champs because the parts are not going to be readily available to the public by then.


----------



## Rich Chang

Jimmy - good seeing you and Paul today.  Great racing, too for both of you! It is a bummer you and Keith didn't have a good main. 

Ray - you are a strange guy.


----------



## rayhuang

Rich Chang said:


> Jimmy - good seeing you and Paul today.  Great racing, too for both of you! It is a bummer you and Keith didn't have a good main.
> 
> Ray - you are a strange guy.


Where are results posted? ahhh-its all cool-c-ball and I get along fine. he is the most improved driver of 2004!!


----------



## fuzzchop

*check this out comm replacement!*

http://www.fussybrush.com/comm%20sleeve%20instructions.php


----------



## losidude44857

Good luck tomorrow...I'm takin a week off!
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Well-its fall again and that means that A-Main starts in Sedan are pretty rough again. Bummer-they were so clean all summer long. HOpefully they wont be such hammer fests all winter long. Sedan is now a 21 5:11 run for TQ-man-thats fast.Hey-that puts me only about 15 seconds off TQ. Great!

Oh-c-ball and Jimmy-Maybe next Sunday-can we start an hour earlier? Maybe if we did- some parents who need to make it home for trick or treat would be more willing to come-out? I dont know-just a thought!! I know I am there from 8am to 3pm. LIke to get at least two rounds in if not three.

Ray


----------



## Rich Chang

I put the top 3 quals and finishers up in the Halo thread.

-Rich



rayhuang said:


> Where are results posted? ahhh-its all cool-c-ball and I get along fine. he is the most improved driver of 2004!!


----------



## rayhuang

Rich Chang said:


> I put the top 3 quals and finishers up in the Halo thread.
> 
> -Rich


 Thanks!! HOpe you can make it to the Gate soon. if not-I will for sure see you at Halo's Champs Warm-up races.

Ray


----------



## bean's my hero

*Next Sunday is Halloween*

Hey Guys,

I know next Sunday being Halloween and all it might turn some people away from coming cause racing doesn't end early enough to get back home to take the kids out trick or treating. So here is what were going to do. Take a vote!

My thoughts are we do one of the following:

1) Run Saturday night: Doors open at 1:00 PM and Racing Starts at 5:00 

OR 

2) Race on Sunday But start at 10:45-11:00 AM and be done by 4:30PM or 5:00 PM

Let me know what you think right here on this thread. I will let everyone know what were going to do on Thursday.


----------



## rayhuang

I vote for Sunday. If Saturday-I cannot make it at all.


----------



## davidl

I vote for option 2. I want to run at Halo on Saturday.


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

I vote for sun. as long as Zach is well enough.Sat cant make it at all
Ray


----------



## rayhuang

The only Americans to make the A-FInal in 12th at Worlds are Mike Blackstock and Mike Lufaso!! Way to go guys!!!


----------



## 1fastguy1

Hey Jimmy 
I vote for sunday also, but will you be opening the doors a little early, I am coming up with a couple chumps that need the extra practice HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH
yeah you Fleetwood.LOLOL
Mo


----------



## rayhuang

1fastguy1 said:


> Hey Jimmy
> I vote for sunday also, but will you be opening the doors a little early, I am coming up with a couple chumps that need the extra practice HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH
> yeah you Fleetwood.LOLOL
> Mo


 Hey now-Fleetwood aint that big-you dont need to refer to him in the plural DOH!!!

Ray


----------



## 1fastguy1

Oh yeah Rubberneck is coming also, sorry
you racing this weekend Ray?
Mo


----------



## rayhuang

yeah-Lets see if I can keep my left hub on and my wheels on my 12th in the qualifiers. And in Sedan-just got to do what my car is more than capable of-so again-yeah-I'm racing!!!


----------



## whynot

I vote for thursday practice,Saturday night practice,And racing on sunday.man is this normal or do I need to go to some kind of AA meetings for r/c car racing.I am so hooked on this 12 scale it is scaring me.I have never had this much fun racing.Hey would it be possible for me to just get a key to te track.haha just kidding about the key, I think.
mike


----------



## fleetwood

bean's my hero said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I know next Sunday being Halloween and all it might turn some people away from coming cause racing doesn't end early enough to get back home to take the kids out trick or treating. So here is what were going to do. Take a vote!
> 
> My thoughts are we do one of the following:
> 
> 1) Run Saturday night: Doors open at 1:00 PM and Racing Starts at 5:00
> 
> OR
> 
> 2) Race on Sunday But start at 10:45-11:00 AM and be done by 4:30PM or 5:00 PM
> 
> Let me know what you think right here on this thread. I will let everyone know what were going to do on Thursday.


Jimmy,

Trick or Treat is Thursday here. Not sure about up that way, but I definitey vote for SUNDAY. We will be able to make it up if it is on Sunday... Purdy please

BTW. Mo is the one that needs the extra practice..... DOG

Rb Love


----------



## rayhuang

whynot-having keys is overrated!! trust me :lol: Leads to this thing called BURNOUT!!!

But I hear ya on 12th scale. Awesome isnt i? Ask away Thursday night at practice. I read your post on RCTech...

BTW-Blackstock got a Third at World Championships!!!!! Congrats MIke!! Masmai was first and Hara second..


----------



## losidude44857

Touring car world should be interesting
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

425 entries for the Champs. For those of you who have commited verbally t running this great race-but havent sent in entry forms.....I am thinking-you better get them in.

Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Eat it Ray.


----------



## rayhuang

:lol:


----------



## Rich Chang

Kinky.


----------



## whynot

I was wondering if you have to get a room to race the indoor champs?And where can I find the form and or more info on the race.Thanks.

mike


----------



## Stealth_RT

No, you do not HAVE to get a room at the hotel to race the champs. But you better find a way to keep track of whats going on, so you don't miss your race, or any important announcements.


----------



## rayhuang

whynot said:


> I was wondering if you have to get a room to race the indoor champs?And where can I find the form and or more info on the race.Thanks.
> 
> mike


Ask around at Thursday practice and Sunday race and see if anyone can let you room in the day and then you go home at night. Flip-em $$$ a day for just to cover expenses.

Also-juts e-mail mr. bill direcly and include your mailing address and he'll get you an entry form.

I'll get right back to you on his e-mail.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Mr Bill [email protected]


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

I miss the gate! I have been working tons and tons! Jimmy, i will be there soon to get the truck! i havent had a sunday or thursday night off lately. If jonser will be nice to me I may just give him the money and have him pick it up for me!


----------



## rayhuang

Parma Speed 8 won the World Championship!! So add that to its ROAR on-road, Carpet, US Indoor Champs and Snowbirds tally!! As my BUttery friend would say YAYOO!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Practice tonight. 

I need ot get some track time and get my Tc4 figured out.

Ray


----------



## Stealth_RT

What? Ray got a TC4? No more love for the Xray? *gasp*


----------



## Medved

*racin*

Like too have a big turnout this weekend want too run both cars. What do ya say guys.

dan


----------



## rayhuang

medved-yeah!! I am running two classes hopefully too. Well-I know well gt 3 from Columbus at least, our crowd and hopefully the PA crowd too. COuld be a good one.

Ray


----------



## bean's my hero

*Sunday is the day!*

Hey Guys,

I figured I better clerify that we will be running on Sunday and the Doors will open at 7:30 AM and Racing will Start at 10:45 AM. I'm doing this so that the people who need to get home early to take the little one's out tricker treatin can do so. 

See you all on Sunday!

Jim


----------



## losidude44857

I SHOULD be there...
-Buddy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Still working like mad!!! Wont make it up sunday or thursday, Sorry i will be there soon though guys! I am sure you all miss me! LOL


----------



## bean's my hero

*set your clocks back!*

Hey Guys,

I know it's probably too late but don't forget to set your clocks back an hour tonight. I have a feeling a lot of people will be showing up too early tomorrow. 

Jim


----------



## rayhuang

Dressed like a friar-miidnight, ummmmmmm....three shots, 6 Buds, 7. 8??????????? BUds vgotta be at track at 7:30-am......YEAH _i'll be there, Whats yourn excuse???


----------



## rayhuang

Wow-did I post that??? :lol:

Hey-some one post the results!!! Did C-ball live up to the hype? Did Dana give a run to Wayne? I gotta know!!

I was really happy with my 12thscale-some real rip I found with my motor. Sedan-getting better. I finally got it flying-now Just need it to carry more corner speed. 

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Thanks to Jimmy and Buddy and everyone else for getting the show going so i could get in three qualifiers-and make it home in time for my Halloween party.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

nope.


----------



## John Tag

Just thought I would check here,I am looking for a X-Ray freedom of choise or FK roller if you know of any please hit me up THX


----------



## Medved

*X-Ray*

Thanks for everyone's help this weekend with my radio. I guess I miss understood what everyone ment my my antena being loose.

I pulled apart my TC3 last night and found I only need a few parts to get it Race worthy for the Indoor Champs. (replacing parts with minor wear). With that said, I am still seriously considering picking up the X-Ray and selling all my TC3, and all associated parts, etc. I just getting that itch to get something new.

If you know of anyone looking for a High end car, with lots of extras, for the cost of about a new kit, please let me know. If I am going to buy the X-Ray, I need to sell my TC3 first.

Tonight I will make a list of all that I will sell, and come up with a number.

See you guys Thrusday.

Pete


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey Guys,

Just to let everyone know Thursday night practice has been canceled. We will be laying down a new track design on Thursday night instead. We could use your help in doing this. If you can help come on out around 6:00PM and give us a hand. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## davidl

So Chris, what did your girl friend say?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

So how is everyone? The only people I have seen from the gate is Joneser, Brian V. and Jen B., no one else wants to show me some love? LOL anyways hope to see you guys soon, drop a line tell me you all are doin fine and hope everyone had a Happy halloween!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Gaters*

David, I ruined it. :lol: She had called me early, but having not received a reply, decided to hang out with a friend about a 1/2 hour away. By the time I called her (thank God for redial function on my phone, since I had lost her number) it was too late. But all is not lost. :thumbsup: 

Also, Jimmy has Xray T1FK's on the wall for a ridiculous low price of around $289. If you can wait a few weeks, Ray Hoohong will likely be selling his. ha! It really all depends on whether or not RBLove can get it to work well at the Gate. :tongue: 

Good running this weekend. I am anticipating a new layout. Please come out and help us Thursday if you are not busy. 

Jim - I will not be running NORRCA this weekend.


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> Also, Jimmy has Xray T1FK's on the wall for a ridiculous low price of around $289. If you can wait a few weeks, Ray Hoohong will likely be selling his. ha! It really all depends on whether or not RBLove can get it to work well at the Gate. :tongue:


 Nah-Xray for awhile longer. Everyone has just got to realize things arent like they used to be. The fast guys are even faster than last year. Why???? I think its because the next tier of drivers have stepped it up and the fastest guys quite frankly are utilizing there talent to a higher degree. 

Its gotten so competitive that self doubt and doubt in your equipment is always in the background..... I mean-many dropped the TC3 because quite honestly Joneser and I too really flew with them....... Now the TC3 is back in the hands of Mo and Chris and its only natural to think "Hmmmm...maybe I should try the Tc3 again."

Ray


----------



## joneser

Pete, you will love the xray, It seems like it is much more forgiving than a TC3. TC3 is very fast but I am glad that I switched. I dont see myself changing for some time. Jimmy has a great price on the kit just keep in mind that it has a front oneway and you need a diff. Throw a rubberneck bumper on there and off you go. We are all running custom chassis but my opinion is that it is probably not needed....especially our staggered battery chassis. Jeff Cuffs put a 100% stock xray in the show at the halloween race and I liked mine with the stock chassis on it. If you have any questions, just ask.


----------



## chubsrugby

*Hello Hobby Talk!!!*

Well Im here now......Ok all is well.....I will be leaving.......but....I will....be back.....


----------



## Medved

*I'll be there*



bean's my hero said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just to let everyone know Thursday night practice has been canceled. We will be laying down a new track design on Thursday night instead. We could use your help in doing this. If you can help come on out around 6:00PM and give us a hand.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


Jim, I should be able to make it.


----------



## HookupsXXX4

What is Mr.Bill's e-mail, I need to know if I can still get into the Champs for 12th scale.
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## rayhuang

I agree with Joneser-of course-but I do think the BMI 350 chassis is a great addition to the FK. But-a few weeks in stock form should be fine. I am starting to find it difficult to stay within 0.2 to 0.3 sec per lap of Paul, Chris, Mo and I think I was more on a level playing field with the 350 chassis than my current split chassis. 

You'll be in heaven your first drive with the car. Its that awesme. Smooth-consistent and is the same every run.


----------



## Medved

*Thrusday*



rayhuang said:


> I agree with Joneser-of course-but I do think the BMI 350 chassis is a great addition to the FK. But-a few weeks in stock form should be fine. I am starting to find it difficult to stay within 0.2 to 0.3 sec per lap of Paul, Chris, Mo and I think I was more on a level playing field with the 350 chassis than my current split chassis.
> 
> You'll be in heaven your first drive with the car. Its that awesme. Smooth-consistent and is the same every run.


Perhaps on Thrusday, I will leave with the X-Ray if there is still one on the wall. Still not sure yet, but still leaning to the new ride. It really just comes down to the Dollars issue . . . which has never really stopped me before. I am sure I will be very please with the new car. I'm just hope that IF I do get it, that I will have it race ready for the Indoor Champs. I know everyone will help me out with the setup, and get me in the ballpark.

We shall see . . .


----------



## rayhuang

Front ball diffs are out of stock Pete. But -lo and behold-I have 4 spares!!! yes 4. YOu can borrow one to start running the car and use it as long as you want. Just get me rings and balls for it when you return it. I just rebuilt two of them to get ready for Champs.

Ray


----------



## David Usnik

Medved said:


> Perhaps on Thrusday, I will leave with the X-Ray if there is still one on the wall. Still not sure yet, but still leaning to the new ride. It really just comes down to the Dollars issue . . . which has never really stopped me before. I am sure I will be very please with the new car. I'm just hope that IF I do get it, that I will have it race ready for the Indoor Champs. I know everyone will help me out with the setup, and get me in the ballpark.
> 
> We shall see . . .


Pete,
Buy everything you can now! You only have until April to spend what you have! Soon, "your" money becomes "our" money. Actually, to be more accurate, "her" money. Then you'll be playing a new game called hide n' seek. Your going to find yourself hiding new battery packs, motors, chargers, dynos, etc... "No honey, honestly, i've had these for at least a couple of years.":devil:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Peter*

I think you will do very well with the X-ray. It is more durable, and the boys seemed to have a decent setup on it from the start. At least when the grip is low. :tongue: 

Do it!

Do it!


----------



## John Tag

I saw you said your shop has X-rays on the wall,Do they do Pay-pal and ship if so can you send me a link.THX


----------



## rayhuang

John Tag-no website-its a trackside hobby shop-BUT-Jimmy does sell on e-bay too-so I am sure he'll see your post today and get back to you. Maybe post your e-mail address so Jimmy can get back to you at night.

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

Ray- I will more than likely not be able to make it sunday....so i will have your motor next time i am there.
Brian V- Same thing, ill get them done and get them to you next time i am there, sorry about this.
-Buddy


----------



## STONE

losidude44857 said:


> Ray- I will more than likely not be able to make it sunday....so i will have your motor next time i am there.
> Brian V- Same thing, ill get them done and get them to you next time i am there, sorry about this.
> -Buddy


YOU SON-OF-A B.... ! 
I'll let you off this time but next time your losing a finger or a toe.
(j/j)


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> Ray- I will more than likely not be able to make it sunday....so i will have your motor next time i am there.
> Brian V- Same thing, ill get them done and get them to you next time i am there, sorry about this.
> -Buddy


 No problem-with the NORRCA Nats @ Halo-I was thinking of finally running 19t or mod Sunday. It will be good to just wheel around a ballistic car for a weekend and have some laughs.
OH-yeah-so Wayne-tell Tyler heres his chance to lay the smack down this weekend. Chambers-your coming right? I guess well both be chasing that 13.8 lap time!!

Ray


----------



## Medved

*Will you teach me? *



David Usnik said:


> Pete,
> Buy everything you can now! You only have until April to spend what you have! Soon, "your" money becomes "our" money. Actually, to be more accurate, "her" money. Then you'll be playing a new game called hide n' seek. Your going to find yourself hiding new battery packs, motors, chargers, dynos, etc... "No honey, honestly, i've had these for at least a couple of years.":devil:


Humm . . . interesting, I hope to continue to keep my personal account, for my "discressional spending" but just incase, perhaps you can give me some of your lines to use on Eryn. I promise I wont tell Deb!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Well I must be invisible cuz I tried to see whats up with you all but I guess I will just have to read since my posts get no attention. Is it just because I havent been comming lately? Work has kept me. Or is it I am out of the loop with you guys now? 3 posts now and no replies, not even smart ass ones. Amazing, then you wonder why people arent comming like they used to. Bet that gets some replies.


----------



## HookupsXXX4

That's funny Jay, I asked if anyone had Mr. Bill's e-mail and I got no replies. I might be sitting in the same boat as you. Is it that I don't run there anymore? One of the reasons I don't go to the Gate is cuz Halo runs on Saturday and I want to watch football on Sundays. When the footbal season is over, you can bet that I will be at the Gate every weekend. I don't often repley to stuff like this and I hope nothing comes out of it. I have enjoyed every time I have gone to the Gate. There are alot of great drivers to learn from out there. Honestly, I can't wait to get back there. Nothing wrong going to Halo, if any of you guys want a great place for a change, go there.
Well enough of that,
Jerry


----------



## bean's my hero

John Tag:

Sorry but the X-ray kits that I HAD, have been sold!

Jim


----------



## Medved

*shock oil*

Fuzzy, do you remember what weight shock oil you had in your touring car?

Dan Medved


----------



## joneser

The thoughts and/or opinions expressed by Joneser are not necessarily the opinions of track ownership and have been paid for by the comittee for answering stupid comments.

Jay...you are correct, that will get some responses....your a jackass.

you put a post out there that says sorry guys for not coming out there...been working alot. I think that is the same thing you said the last 10 times. "Sorry"....like we were going to pack up and go home because you werent there. Sure we would love more racers, competition is great. So I will ask what would you like posted....what would make you feel better. Here is an attempt at a response.. Oh boy Jay...sorry you not coming and complaining about the track layout not being changed or the price of the racing. You have had plenty to say and you have been there a grand total of lets see....uh....0 times. Come to the track and race....you can get help with your cars and people will be friendly. Sit back on the web and throw out stupid comments without showing up and I guess you wont get any responses. I will however will work on my responses for you. My next response will be......Hey Jay.....its great hearing from you. Sorry your not coming to the track....do you have any changes that you would like me to relay to Jimmy. Maybe we should change the track for you since you probably have perfected this one. Well....I hope to see you out there soon so you can complain that you are in the first touring car heat after not racing for a year. Oh well, talk to you later.:thumbsup:

Hookups......Bill is not associated with the track and I doubt that anyone is in communication with him....other than Tony Williams and I dont ever see him lurking around here.....I dont know his email but have seen it somewhere on this board or RCtech. It could be in this thread for all I knowgo back a few pages and see. As of yesterday, there was still spots available according to Tony Williams. You not getting responses has 0 to do with you not being there. I know I dont have access to this at work anymore so I dont get to see Gems like Jays until I get home.

Its posts like Jay's that get things started. If Jay ever showed his face at the track to race or maybe even pick up his special order from 2 months ago then his comments could maybe have an ounce of merit...but they dont. He doesnt get responses because they dont care to respond to someone full of opinions on how to improve the place when he does not come to the place. The people wanted practice moved and it was moved races are moved up or back in order to accomodate the poeple with families....etc. I have nothing to do with the track (other than donating time) but its a great place to race. Great competition for all levels of racer and if you truly want help and will listen, you can learn alot about your car from many people there. My recent success is a perfect example. 2 years ago I knew nothing....but I "paid my dues" and listened to the experts. 

For those of you who will read this and think I am being harsh....I guess you can join the crowd that rooted against me this week in 12th scale race that I was in the process of running. If I have to be the villian than so be it. The track owners cant say that because it will look bad...I dont mind if you guys dont like it you probably dont like me anyways. :wave:


----------



## Medved

Medved said:


> Humm . . . interesting, I hope to continue to keep my personal account, for my "discressional spending" but just incase, perhaps you can give me some of your lines to use on Eryn. I promise I wont tell Deb!


But I might  

dan


----------



## joneser

Jimmy, call me on my cell in 10 minutes it is currently 5:48


----------



## whynot

That is some funny shiat.I had to read it to my wife and she even got a kick out of it.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*Oh Eric!!!!*



joneser said:


> The thoughts and/or opinions expressed by Joneser are not necessarily the opinions of track ownership and have been paid for by the comittee for answering stupid comments.
> 
> Jay...you are correct, that will get some responses....your a jackass.


You just proved the arrogance and pompass attitude that most people wont tell you that you have. I was there for the season opener race and a few practices and races over the summer,But due to scheduling I couldnt make all the summer practices and races, Since placing my order I Have been in contact with jimmy about "my special order" no ones business but mine and Jimmys, it was unproffesional of him to talk to you or to Losi dude about it. I was a dedicated Bratenhal member(funny how much junk you talk to the person who got you started in all of this racing hmmm, ME), I used to school you and a few others alot there. Even when I came back when the gate was upstairs I had finshed ahead of you several times. Not all of us have the bankroll you have and actually have to work odd schedules. Second "King Jones" as your knick name that flys around from your fellow racers that they wont say to your face as to not hurt your feelings, I wasnt looking for a pitty party, I asked how everyone was doing trying to keep in touch with everyone from the track, since I havent been able to make it. My point, If i wouldnt have put something up here super opionated I dont think anyone would have still responded. I figured it wouldnt get a response unless it was they way i put it. And it did get a response! the person who always has a comeback for me or anyone YOU!. I never asked you to give jimmy any Ideas, any Ideas or comments I have had I either left here or told jimmy myself. I have never said I could perfect any track anywhere so I dont know where that comment came from or for the fact that I am not in the first Heat. I understand that people who have been able to practice this year are better than myself and I have never claimed otherwise, But unlike you, you have said" your too good to run with us at the hObbytown track, Because they arent good enough. Funny though when your face to face with me away from the gate you actually talk to me about stuff at the track but there or on here your usually rippin me or someone else in fun or not. More people share my opinion than who dont, I still race there when I can but lately I cant. Any ways, in the majority the people at the Gate are good people! You will have attitude and jerks wherever you go to race, and it only takes a few to ruin it for everyone. Anyone else have any comments?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

whynot said:


> That is some funny shiat.I had to read it to my wife and she even got a kick out of it.


 Its actually pretty sad! that is one of your A mainers dogging some one that expressed there opinion like that, I feel he just proved my point form a while ago, About the attitude of some people there is why some wont race there(not me, mine is work) but some. Instead of reading a new post on an old subject reread some of the old posts when Jimmy was crying about how the track needed people to come out and what kind of ideas would help. Anyways C ya.


----------



## whynot

Well I dont know either of you ,I just thought it was funny in a sarcastic joking kind of way. 

mike


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

whynot said:


> Well I dont know either of you ,I just thought it was funny in a sarcastic joking kind of way.
> 
> mike


 It is funny but sad as well. Do you race at the gate? Is this Chubsrugby?


----------



## joneser

Jay, I edited this post because much of this is old and doesnt belong here. I will stand by my original ball busting and add only a few things. 

1. Please think about what you are saying when you talk about the track and whos is saying what to you. To be perfectly honest with you there are very few people who know you there especially by Mr. Tamiya. The ones that do know you have some of the same feelings but are smart enough not to say anything. Your comments concerning us changing the track and a few other things were just laughed at because you dont run there...it give no credibility to the statements. I wont continue on here but would be more than willing to discuss more with you.

2. I am not sure who this group of people is that wont run at the gate because of the people but I have a pretty good Idea. When I first started going to the brat, I found it very intimidating....nobody offered any help and some people made it unpleasant when you approached them. The "club" went through many changes and in came the gate and the people that put their time and effort on the line to give us a place to race. The first year we heard more complaints about the temperature in the room and less about having a great place to race. SOme of the old school guys dropped off for a number of reasons. then a funny thing happened...people started helping each other and having fun at the track and on here. Ray Huang has always been one of the nicest guys around and willing to help....but ask a few of these people who wont race there and you will here some BS story about how its not friendly. fast forward to now and we have differnt people running it and a whole bunch of new racers. We also have way more poeple willing to lend a hand. Maybe they wont have to wait 2 years or 3 years to get some attention. The bottom line is that many of theses guys have stopped racing all together or just stopped coming and we wont get them back. We need to keep new racers coming in and your comments dont help that. I wont let it go without challenging it...once again because your not there.

3. I wont worry about my reputation, I have helped a ton of people out by giving time, enchoragement, and or equipment. I have given bodies away, tires away and try remember what my first few years were like. If people want to rip on me and call me King Jones....fine....just do me a favor and let me know who you are. I wont hit you or say anything to you. I just want to see if its anyone that I have spent time with or said great run to. I dont want to waste my time anymore with them if thats the case. I am not pompous or arrogant at all...but I am also not mr. happy and I know how it comes across and dont care. just understand that I know I am no better than anyone else. 

4. My comments about not racing at hobbytown were taken out of context and I wont even explain after editing this. I fully enjoyed racing there but the time it takes on that day and the time it takes to change the car back is not something I am willing to do. I wont continue on that point but your comments are not what I said and I would not be afraid to say exactly what was said.


----------



## joneser

I win....worlds longest post!!!!


Later...

"king jones"


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

joneser said:


> I win....worlds longest post!!!!
> 
> 
> Later...
> 
> "king jones"


 OK


----------



## joneser

deleted post above and reposted comments


----------



## Medved

*Mr. T*



Mr-Tamiya said:


> Well I must be invisible cuz I tried to see whats up with you all but I guess I will just have to read since my posts get no attention. Is it just because I havent been comming lately? Work has kept me. Or is it I am out of the loop with you guys now? 3 posts now and no replies, not even smart ass ones. Amazing, then you wonder why people arent comming like they used to. Bet that gets some replies.


Actually, our turn out has been ok, but not as much as I expected. I also made the comment to Danny that there hasn't been much chatter on the Indoor Champs even. Perhaps it is because the Halloween classic was held earlier this year. That has always been a jumping off point to the winter season. Everyone getting "geared" up for the big races.


----------



## joneser

Pete...turnout overall is down for a number of reasons...we dont have guys like Rowell, Brand, Urban, etc. These guys have been regulars for years...some stopped last year some this year. Many have found other things to keep them busy. Toledo has probably occupied a few people and the off road track in Medina was kept open late this year which probably accounts for a few people.


----------



## David Usnik

Medved said:


> Fuzzy, do you remember what weight shock oil you had in your touring car?
> 
> Dan Medved


Dan,

I think it was 60wt in all four shocks.  I tried so many different setups in that car. That's part of the reason why i'm not running touring this year.


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Dan,
> 
> I think it was 60wt in all four shocks.  I tried so many different setups in that car. That's part of the reason why i'm not running touring this year.


 YOu cannot go wrong with 60 up front and #3 pistons and 50 wt. rear and #2 pistons.


----------



## rayhuang

whynot-MIkey was complaining of traction rolls and tipping up in the Main. Take some time on the truer and cut his rears down a bit at a time till you can get back of car level with front again, but with the axle one position lower. This should help the situation. Also-when fiiinsihing truing, round the edges nicel and that sould help too keep car feeling smooth.

Bring car to me Sunday after cutting tires and resetting rideheight and I'll help you redo rollout and tweak.

Ray


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Medved said:


> Actually, our turn out has been ok, but not as much as I expected. I also made the comment to Danny that there hasn't been much chatter on the Indoor Champs even. Perhaps it is because the Halloween classic was held earlier this year. That has always been a jumping off point to the winter season. Everyone getting "geared" up for the big races.


 I never said people werent going, what i said and meant was that alot of the people who used to go dont anymore, we used to have 70+ entries before the champs in touring alone and from what i have seen its not been like that. and the word on the street still is that the gate isnt Newbie friendly for whatever reason, competition level too high, rude people, tension, and others, I also hear great things about the gate, which I myself try and push when people start talking poorly of the place and the people, Even though I havent been there lately I still consider it my Home track, Like i said before its where i started(back when it was in bratenhal and you and your Bro were running the show).


----------



## rctazmanmc

*Helping the track*

I think a little bit more of word of the mouth about the track and maybe a little more advertising may help things out. With Halo going strong now I know people will be going there to race on Sats and have Sunday off.

I love the track and wish I could race more but traveling and working 2 jobs gets kinda hard. Buddy, Ray, Chris, Paul, Aaron and others have been helping me (Which I am very appreciative about) and that is great, got a great car just need to drive better.

The track is getting more competitive and a little away from fun since I started racing but that is probably due the the halloween race and the indoors coming up. I say that because as Buddy and I walked out the doors to leave Eric and Paul were going at it and cussing back and forth. Granted I got a little peved (voiced my opinion) in my main since father time marshal could not get the lead out of his depends but it is only racing - if cash or title were up for grabs then it is a different story.

I would like to see some different racing - like an endurance race, oval race, pro-am race where a newbie is hooked up with a seasoned racer for the day to hone skills and learn many things about racing, cars, etc, reverse racing where we run the course backwards to what we have been.

You guys have fun this weekend, have to do something with the dear old Dad and finish going thru the tc3 to get it ready for the big race. Any ideas on what tires to run at the race?

See ya later

MC


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

joneser said:


> Jay, I edited this post because much of this is old and doesnt belong here. I will stand by my original ball busting and add only a few things.


Funny you edited your post, i wont name any names, but if they feel they want to call you King jones to your face Great if not great! Eris you talk as If i never existed there or people domt know me, Lets see, the originals now me, Ray W. Ray and Zach A., Tracy R., Pete and Dan M., Mog, Usnik, Geotz, Jimmy, Tony carruba, Tony williams, Chuck mackin, Brian V .and Jen B. Vicki and mike B, buddy B. wayne G. The list goes on and on, Maybe they dont all realize that Mr-tamiya is Jason Johndro,I dont now what your trying to prove. i bring in cinstructive critisism and it gets twisted into well your not here you dont come blah blah blah. I am there when I can be, When the club said they were having trouble with entiries over summer I mad every attempt to be at ever race and practice after that, and what did that get me flack for bringing the kids to race and practice with me except from a few who appreciated there marshalling. i have much respect from majority if not all of the racers there. especialy the ones who keep it going, You can care and not have to be there all the time as you imply to matter, The fact that I have been racing for 15+ years off and on in many aspects of this hobby and been in different positions in certain organizations that give me certain views and opinions. I have seen many great tracks come and go over the past 15 years and its always said to see any of them go for any reason, So dont deem constructive criticism a reason to attempt a personal attack.


----------



## rctazmanmc

Also forgot to mention a update or additions to the website would be a nice change - who does that anyways?

A little flair or change of secenary woudl be good or open inventations to newbies, etc. Pic of the current layout or overhead drawing of it of some type. 

Set some time aside for the new people or non-seasoned people to learn and improve and grow to like racing at the gate. Everything is there just need to cater to the people with out hurting the track/business.

Just my thoughts - take them for what they are not worth!

I would help with the website if needed - spend too much time on the net and cpu as is, could be doing something creative for the track!

See ya later again

MC


----------



## rctazmanmc

Guys - if you have issues why not e-mail each other.

Not good to see all this posted everywhere on the link - does not look good for the new person wanting to come to the track!

Plus it justs adds fuel to the fire and gets others upset.

Just have fun no matter who you are, what you do or have done, boils down to showing up, racing and having fun and not breaking! If you are not there big deal, show up when you can.

See ya later once again and finally

MC


----------



## windix60

All I read is Blah Blah Blah Free Shrek2 DVD for test drive Blah Blah Blah Blah


----------



## sg1

Good grief....


----------



## rayhuang

sg1 said:


> Good grief....


 :lol:

And look-for once I am NOT in the middle!!!

Remember everyone-we are planning on running a 19t/mod Sedan class Sunday. Should be fun and a nice diversion from stock sedan. Lets see if we can get two heats!!

Ray


----------



## Medved

*Enough of that subject*

Ok enough is enough Lets race! Thanks for the input on thr shocks guys, and what about springs.
That might not be a bad idea running 19t before champs, makes running stock that much easer. We did that last year befor champs.

dan Medved


----------



## rayhuang

Medved said:


> Ok enough is enough Lets race! Thanks for the input on thr shocks guys, and what about springs.
> That might not be a bad idea running 19t before champs, makes running stock that much easer. We did that last year befor champs.
> 
> dan Medved


 Hmmmm.....when i infrequently revisit a BMI Tc3-its still always starting with Purple fronts and Copper rears. But-the old tried and true yellow/purple still works. I saw Many fast Tc3 running that combo at the Classic.


----------



## rayhuang

Dan-if I can find it-I had a KILLER set-up for the Warpspeed Demon at last years US Champs. As I recall-I ran equal laptimes in Masters to the top 30 to 40 in stock.


----------



## bshields

rayhuang said:


> :lol:
> 
> And look-for once I am NOT in the middle!!!
> 
> Remember everyone-we are planning on running a 19t/mod Sedan class Sunday. Should be fun and a nice diversion from stock sedan. Lets see if we can get two heats!!
> 
> Ray


I havent been there since Ray touched me!

Also, never pickup anything for Windix60. It's a trap!!!!

Never....Never....sit near Mucho!


----------



## Rich Chang

GROSS! Too much info!! 

-Rich



bshields said:


> I havent been there since Ray touched me!


----------



## joneser

Yes, Paul and I were sharing pleasantries on Sunday....see, he wanted to park our cars over there and talk for a while and I was busy trying to run a race. I would have none of that so I told him to leave me alone...sort of. 

The competition is fun....watching people improve is fun....No matter where you race you are going to have some intensity. Just ask Jay. Racing at hobbytown is usually pretty relaxed but it can get riled up too. I was present last year to see Jay in action a few times. Yes, you feel bad when its done but its nothing personal. (paul and I were talking minutes later). Just like you yelling at the marshall. I have parked my 12th scale in front of mr. carruba a few times this year and if you have not noticed, he is not a world class athelete. I yelled for him to get there faster....When you are on the stand nothing is fast enough. But as I remind myself later......Tony did not put my car there....I did and its not really his problem.

As far as seeing more types of races, We tried an oval night and had a fairly small turnout of guys from classic (may have been a scheduling conflict) and we had a grand total of 4 of us run oval touring. It was alot of work for not alot of turnout. Remember, our track takes a while to bolt and unbolt apart. Besides, you dont learn on race days..you learn on practice days. Setup Setup Setup...that is how you learn. If you take a car on the track and run it and its not close to a decent setup (ride hieght, droop, rollout etc) then you just wasted a battery pack is all you did. Your not improving your skills by taking a crappy car on the track. It took me 2+ years to understand that. I see cars in some of the lower mains that should not be out there and thats not about budget or anything other than paying attention. Last year at the champs we had a guy rooming with us (hey dude) that was helping Mr. BIll and Tony W.. He was running for the first time and did not ask any questions. After last qualifier he came back to the room and declared that he was not going to use traction compound anymore because it made his car horrible. I suggested that he re-think that and asked him how he was setup. His response was "no different than anyone else". I took a look at his car and was amazed to learn that everyone was running 8mm ride height in the front and 7 in the rear....droop screws tightend all the way down and a car that would turn 1 foot circles to the left and 6 footers to the right. Basically he was dirving a 2X4 with a lift kit. Made some suggestions and answered some questions and he went out and won his main getting a few laps more than his best run. When you can make it, come to practice and ask questions....when you ask questions, try to understand the concept behind the answer and then go play. When you learn how changinging droop by 2 mm affects the car, you will be amazed. Once you learn a few things then you can get a car set up that will allow you to get better. There are cars out there that Wayne or Paul could not put in the A main. Tires will be the usual purple plaid or dbl pink/dbl pink orange. Purple plaids will wear longer with a little less bite but at a big race, thats not always a bad thing.



rctazmanmc said:


> I think a little bit more of word of the mouth about the track and maybe a little more advertising may help things out. With Halo going strong now I know people will be going there to race on Sats and have Sunday off.
> 
> I love the track and wish I could race more but traveling and working 2 jobs gets kinda hard. Buddy, Ray, Chris, Paul, Aaron and others have been helping me (Which I am very appreciative about) and that is great, got a great car just need to drive better.
> 
> The track is getting more competitive and a little away from fun since I started racing but that is probably due the the halloween race and the indoors coming up. I say that because as Buddy and I walked out the doors to leave Eric and Paul were going at it and cussing back and forth. Granted I got a little peved (voiced my opinion) in my main since father time marshal could not get the lead out of his depends but it is only racing - if cash or title were up for grabs then it is a different story.
> 
> I would like to see some different racing - like an endurance race, oval race, pro-am race where a newbie is hooked up with a seasoned racer for the day to hone skills and learn many things about racing, cars, etc, reverse racing where we run the course backwards to what we have been.
> 
> You guys have fun this weekend, have to do something with the dear old Dad and finish going thru the tc3 to get it ready for the big race. Any ideas on what tires to run at the race?
> 
> See ya later
> 
> MC


----------



## rayhuang

ummmmmmmmmmm-excuuuse me-I believe I was the touchee and you were the toucheRRRR.......


----------



## joneser

bshields please come back....we miss you


----------



## joneser

Not sure if anyone is up to the task, I am cleaning the hobby lair in the basement an I have a bunch of old paradox (champs motors) and probably a few p2k2s that I am not going to ever run again. I will hold on to a few for my son to destroy but plan on dumping the rest. I am sure that if someone wanted to, they could build some usable motors out of these for practice or bashing in the street. Probably could build some decent race motors too. If anyone is interested, let me know and I will bring them next time out. If I dont hear anything, I will get dump them after the weekend.


----------



## joneser

Stock for me



rayhuang said:


> :lol:
> 
> And look-for once I am NOT in the middle!!!
> 
> Remember everyone-we are planning on running a 19t/mod Sedan class Sunday. Should be fun and a nice diversion from stock sedan. Lets see if we can get two heats!!
> 
> Ray


----------



## Medved

*Turn out*



joneser said:


> Pete...turnout overall is down for a number of reasons...we dont have guys like Rowell, Brand, Urban, etc. These guys have been regulars for years...some stopped last year some this year. Many have found other things to keep them busy. Toledo has probably occupied a few people and the off road track in Medina was kept open late this year which probably accounts for a few people.


Joneser, I totally agree with you. There has been a number of our "core" guys who have left for many reasons. On that note, I just found out today that Alan Forro has passed away . . . Don D, or my brother may have more information.

I still feel that it is early in our winter season, and there are people returning who did not run during the summer. I anticipate that the next few races, we will see turn out continue to increase.

As far as fun races, I be the first to admit that we haven't had many, even way back when Dan and I were holding races we talked about a number of different events, and even held some, such as or our Summer race season, and currently and an oval event was held this summer. Most all had low participation. With the large amount of extra work to pull these kinds of events off, it just doesn't seem practical to do often. 

I think that it is GREAT that we have some new blood, and fresh ideas. We have quite a few new racers who have taken the spot of those who have exited our sport. 

I can still recall my first visit to the race track, way back at "SHOREGATE", back in 1988. I had an Raider, and never raced before, Dan and I went to the track, and I was hooked right away. The next weekend, I had a brand new Invader on the track and ran my first race. We use to run 3 qualifers, adn DOUBLE Mains! I was so excited that there was a place to compete, and I could race against others. Some people don't have the desire, actually, I would go as far to say that MOST R/C owners, don't have that desire. But us few who do, have a passion for it.

Since that day, for me, Sunday has always been "Race Day", not practice day. If you are looking at improving your skills, or trying new setups, I would encourage people to come on practice days. We are very fortunate that we have a very wonderful place to race, an on-site hobby shop, and some very dedicated people who keep it going. That I know is a thankless job, I've been there. I think the track, and the crew, has tried to accomidate just about everyone they can.

I have been racing now since 1988. In the beginning, cars had minimal suspensions, and really no "tuning" tools at all. In the last 5 years, the bar has been raised. Hi tech equipment is readly available for everyone, and those who are using it, have closed the gap. One of my personal challenges lately has been to break my "old school" idea of racing a "board with wheels", and get into the tuning and tweaking of my ride. Quite honestly, I am just NOW beginning to learn this. In the past at large events (i.e. Indoor Champs), I relied on others to "set me up" If it wouldn't have been for Ray Longataino, I would have never done as well as I did. 

To summerize, I think the club is doing well. I think it has a little something for everyone. We have held large races, Regional and Haloween Classics, as well as Thrusday night practices. I also believe that turnout will continue to increase over the next months.

See you tomorrow for track maintance! 6:00 p.m.

Pete


----------



## Medved

*Clarification*

I said, 

As far as fun races, I be the first to admit that we haven't had many,

What I mean by "FUN" races, are special events, such as ovals, run backwards, enduro races, pursuit races, etc. I don't mean that racing at the gate is not fun!

Pete


----------



## joneser

Alan Forro....when was the last time he raced? Dont know if I was around then.


----------



## chubsrugby

Jonser you impress me! I am amazed by how humble you are....It has helped you grow to the man you are today. I don't mean this in a bad way, you are impressive. your skills have improved, infact I tried very hard to hold you off in the main just to be passed with 5 laps to go. It was a blast. Infact your on my list of goals. yep here it is # 3 beat jones. followed by #2 seaball and #1 chicky....HA! the life of a dreamer.......I do feel that we need more at the track, as far as what I have some ideas to many to list here. I to am subject to the bad traits you haad listed. I waste many a pack with out even tweaking my car!! I thank seaball for keeping my head straight but I still forget! I think more and more racers are looking for answers in products or what a "fast guy" does to his car to get ahead. The answer is within- DRIVE- PREPARE-FOCUS on what you are doing.If I focused more I would be better, I know this, we should know this. I am a bit cocky but thats my nature. I know I can compete with some of the big boys around town,again like I said before it's only a matter of time........tick.tock.tick.tock......as I work to find out the problems and fix my flaws.....tick..tock...I will become better...methodlogy is key to success..seaball has just mastered it...he will also get better...as I hope does everyone...


----------



## joneser

Chubs....we have a ways to go to get back to Goetz....he and that car are freaky right now. We did learn last night that the car is on antother planet. 

You are picking it up. It took a while to get back to you after paul and I pulled over and had our "discussion". Its awesome when you can improve like many people have. 2 years ago I was marshalling 2 heats before I am racing today and look what happened in 12th scale....where is that coming from. Yeah Wayne and Paul are still tiny figures on the horizon but nothing else is out of the question. Having a blast trying to catch those guys and trying to hold you off. everyones personal bests are going down. Yes, we are learning the track..but I have come down 12 seconds in 2 weeks of touring and more than a lap in 12th scale. New track this week should be interesting. 

MO....you going to toledo this week? I hope so, tired of watching that damn silver car!!! Stop ducking 12th scale and race next time.


----------



## rayhuang

I'm all for fun races and fun classes. I even bought a Tamiya Mini 2-years ago to show my commitment to that class as a owner of the Gate. I bought a BRP for the same reason. 

When the power went out at practice-we fund that with minimal lighting you could still see the track. So a night race is very doable.


----------



## rayhuang

chubs-your so cool. But-how much f'n money do I need to pay to get on that list??? :lol:


----------



## 1fastguy1

hey dont start ripping me a new one!!!LOLOLOL
yeah I will be at the nats this weekend but then I plan to run 1/12 to get ready for cleveland, I guess I need to take my woopins like a man in 1/12 for a while but might as well get it over with, HAHAHAHAHA
see ya guys soon
Mo


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey Ray,

Don't worry, Chubs must have pasted me about a mile back so you've got be about 2 miles back.


----------



## Medved

*Feeling Ill*

Time to see the Doctor! I have an appointment at 6:00 p.m. tonight (at the track). Perhaps I will get an X-RAY.


----------



## bean's my hero

Pete I have a feeling the x-ray is going to come out negative. 

Jim


----------



## joneser

Pete.....you dont know how funny that is right now


----------



## David Usnik

Medved said:


> Joneser, I totally agree with you. There has been a number of our "core" guys who have left for many reasons. On that note, I just found out today that Alan Forro has passed away . . .
> Pete


Sorry to hear about Alan. Eric, I think the last time Alan ran with us was for one race in our last year at the Brat.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Shafreaqua Mcfreakins*

Chubs,

Bring your car out tonight. I will send it out to Planet Car, and when it returns you will instantly be looking ahead to goal #2. Sorry Joneser. :tongue: Mine got turned around quickly, I'm not sure what their lead time is for your car.  

Quick question though, legal weight is 41.5 oz for sedan, right? :devil: 

- Craig


----------



## rayhuang

Mod-Mod-Mod-sunday, sunDAY, SUNDAY!!!! 

Now everyne repeat my mantra with me slowly-"slow is fast-slow is fast, slow breaky lot less parts..."


----------



## chubsrugby

Ray- trust me youre on the list as well as jimmy.See theres goal #3 beat jones..#3/b beat jimmy and #3/c beat Ray...I just didn't feel like going into all that detail.....sorry to all those left out! I show you the list sometime.....Alot of it has to do with political asperations.......(I think I spelled that right) Any who, I am just kidding....I don't care who I beat as long as it is somebody....Win what your in...right?


----------



## rayhuang

chubsrugby said:


> Win what your in...right?


 And you do it so well!!


----------



## fleetwood

Jimmy,


I need some Niftech items. 3/32 diff balls, 5/64 thrust balls, traction compound. Got any of it?

Shoot me an e-mail: [email protected]

RB


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

You guys are having way too much fun, Ray, your right, it is a passion, and Chubsrugby, I said that Jonesy gets my vote for the most improved driver right after the Halloween race, he is really fast. By the way, I have worked EVERY Sunday since the Halloween race and will the next two Sundays!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. sniff, sniff,  I miss racing


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey guys anyone who has missed Rich Changs offer on PT's we have a huge stock of AMB personal transponders at hobby town USA strongsville(440-846-1770). For the great price of $77.99 + tax Get em while they last!


----------



## bean's my hero

Thanks Jay, We have them at the track for $77.00 also, and plenty in stock too!

Jim


----------



## MuchoMadness

Mr. Shields!!!!!!

....Never....Never sit by Mucho? What up wit dat yo? Am I a direct threat to your manhood or something? : ) J/K!

Good to see your still alive Bro! Give me a shout this weekend if you're around.
I still have your table/chairs at home in the garage.

Peace, Love, Rock-n-Roll, Apple Pie, Chevrolet........
Later,
JM


----------



## Doorman

MuchoMadness said:


> Mr. Shields!!!!!!
> 
> ....Never....Never sit by Mucho? What up wit dat yo? Am I a direct threat to your manhood or something? : ) J/K!
> 
> Good to see your still alive Bro! Give me a shout this weekend if you're around.
> I still have your table/chairs at home in the garage.
> 
> Peace, Love, Rock-n-Roll, Apple Pie, Chevrolet........
> Later,
> JM


Mucho!

I'm so glad I got to read your only post for the year!
I was getting late in the year and I was affraid I was going to miss it.
Can you grace the readers with 2 next year?
We need more Madness.
Maybe the Red Haired one can lay down a few words also.
Since we never have time to hang out and eat burgers with SG1 anymore.
Maybe I can bowl for your girl one night, just so I can talk to you in person again.
Hope to visit with you at the champs.

Talk to you soon.
Tracy


----------



## Rick Worth

*BMI TC3 questions*

Het Ray or any of you BMI TC3 racers, I recently purchased a BMI chassis and am having a few problems & am not sure if I want to run it or my Factory Team at Cleveland. Locally (Illinois) I'm having a problem with too much bite. When I slow down to enter a corner it acts like the front is digging in, slowing the car way down & almost lifting the inside tires causing it to diff a little. If I roll throught the corner it has a on power push. I'm running the following
Front 70 oil #2 white spring, top mount in, rear tower +.030" shims, front block F+0, 4 degree Losi blocks, std bar, link up/in, 1.5 camber, purple orange tires, 2.30"

Rear 50 oil #2 purple spring, top mount mid, front block on rear +.030" 2+0 block, 1.5 toe, 1.5 camber, in/up camber rod, short w/b, no bar, purple tires 2.30"

Thanks for any ideas. R.W.


----------



## rayhuang

He Rick,

dont see anythng glaringly wrong with the set-up-though its quite a bit different from what I have run on that chassis. e-mail me tomorrow and I'll d my best to help you out-ok? [email protected]

BTW-whata fun race day for me. Mains didnt go well at all-but the qualifying was fun.


----------



## Doorman

When I slow down to enter a corner it acts like the front is digging in, slowing the car way down & almost lifting the inside tires causing it to diff a little. If I roll throught the corner it has a on power push. 
Thanks for any ideas. R.W.[/QUOTE] 
R.W. Rick I had a similar problem this summer at the gate.
Ray H. chime in if you feel I'm am wrong with my info. 

I had the same problems with a different brand of car. (xxx-s)
The car was not rotating fast enough for corner entry, so you have to use more steering imput to get the car to cut. Joneser noticed it by the tight circles I was cutting.
In working with Wayne Gerber this is how we sorted it out.

1) Looking at your set up, I would say you are a little stiff all around, but not by much. The car is tight.

First suggestion would be 50 or 60 wt oil in the fronts with #2 pistons.
Allow those shocks to give a little.
Next would be Purple #30 lb springs in the front. If you feel that is to soft try yellow #35 lbs instead.
Leave the shocks standing up in the outer hole in tower. If front tower is used. Inner hloe if rear tower is used up front.

2) Camber link- Put link in the down and in position for carpet. From what you describe, it sounds like your camber gain in the corner is allowing the tire to go to much to the orange part of your tire. Try to make the tire stay flat when the chassis rolls in the corner. Even if it bumps in to the purple side , that will be better. I fought this steering condition at Ultra in Cinci 2 yrs ago.

3) Swaybar- Stay with and medium size bar. Don't go to stiff! The car won't rotate soon enough for corner entry.

4) Droop- Try to use the least amount of up travel possible. 1mm for starts.
That's 1 mm over ride height. This will help compensate for the softer springs.

5) Rear Shocks- Try 40 wt oil w/ #2 pistons.
This may sound soft, but try the red #22 lb springs. Or if not sure, go with copper #25 lbs instead. I have always liked the feel of the reds though.

6) Rear camber link- Try in the down and in position also. See what feels better to you.

7) Droop- Try 1 mm over ride height first. If the car skates around on you, try more droop. 1 mm works good on softer springs for me.
No rear bar.

Set your camber settings to 1* both front and back.

These tuning tips allowed me to run softer tires (Cyans and Magenta) then I thought I would ever be able to drive on a high bite track.
Make sure you dope to the orange ring on the fronts the first time. After that, dope what you feel comfortable with. Chicky showed me that.

I believe it was Josh Cyrul that said, when tuning a touring car, you are going to have some chassis roll in the corner. It is not a pancar. It was posted on his website under chassis tuning.

Rick, I hope this will help you.
I have raced against you in the Masters class at a few different venues.
So I do know who you are. I'm usually pitting close to Kelly Bean when we make a road trip somewhere.
If I run into you at the champs, I will introduce myself to you.
Any questions that I can help with, please ask.

Tracy Rumschlag


----------



## rayhuang

Doorman-very impressive!!


----------



## MuchoMadness

Doorman!

It would be my pleasure to make a second post here just for you! 

I don't think you'll see a post here from the "Red-Haired One" though, I don't believe he can type. He really only uses the mouse & SG1 told me that his keyboard doesn't work because it's always "sticky". I have know idea what that means.  

By The Way.....To The Gate Crew: Awesome track layout Sunday.
I know it wasn't the favorite for alot of people, but layouts like that every once in a while are what make you a better driver. Exactly what you want before a race like The Champs. Good job Fellas.

Peace, Love. Rock-n-Roll, Apple Pie, Chevrolet.....
Later,
JM
:thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

JM-great job driving Sunday!! Really schooled me in the corners!!


----------



## chubsrugby

*Wow!!!!*

If anyone missed my offer at the track I have just 1 broken KO radio for sale at the track....get it while it lasts!!!!! I also carry broken arms and bent hinge pins too! Hold on don't get your money out yet..there's more! who wants a over worked over milled and warped TC3 chassis? Anyone want trashed bodies? Got 2 in stock! Give me a call (555-555-5555) or see me at THE GATE-every thursday and sunday!


----------



## joneser

Mucho....good job Sunday. Are you runnng the champs this year? 

Track...the thoughts after it was built was that is "sucked" but race day traction made it better. The only issue is the ever changing layout because of the number boards that go out without being anchored. Definately a test before the Champs. 



MuchoMadness said:


> Doorman!
> 
> It would be my pleasure to make a second post here just for you!
> 
> I don't think you'll see a post here from the "Red-Haired One" though, I don't believe he can type. He really only uses the mouse & SG1 told me that his keyboard doesn't work because it's always "sticky". I have know idea what that means.
> 
> By The Way.....To The Gate Crew: Awesome track layout Sunday.
> I know it wasn't the favorite for alot of people, but layouts like that every once in a while are what make you a better driver. Exactly what you want before a race like The Champs. Good job Fellas.
> 
> Peace, Love. Rock-n-Roll, Apple Pie, Chevrolet.....
> Later,
> JM
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Rick Worth

Thanks Doorman. R.W.


----------



## rayhuang

The sad thing about the layout is theres at least three turns tap-con'd down now. And putting tap cons down everywhere will only shorten the lifespan of the carpet as it intruduces places where it can rip or lift up. I think we need to look at it again and tweak it so certian areas arent 4' or 5' wide as they have moved to now. Little hard to pass someone when you go to there left and run straight into an angled board headon!! Hmmmm-was that me-whackkkk-yup that was me....


----------



## Doorman

Rick Worth said:


> Thanks Doorman. R.W.


Rick, Please get back to me. It helped me a lot, it should do the same for you.
e-mail me @ [email protected]

Talk to you soon.
Tracy


----------



## Doorman

rayhuang said:


> JM-great job driving Sunday!! Really schooled me in the corners!!


Ray, knowing Mucho the way I do, you should of said, "Really SCREWED me in the corners!!" He'll understand.

Tracy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*Parma tires!*

Can anyone tell me the JACO double pink and double pink orange tire equivalent in PARMA tires? i was thinking Cyan and magenta ? any help would be great. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Doorman

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Can anyone tell me the JACO double pink and double pink orange tire equivalent in PARMA tires? i was thinking Cyan and magenta ? any help would be great. Thanks :thumbsup:


Mr-Tamiya- YGM!

Tracy


----------



## MuchoMadness

Joneser - Thanks Brutha. Yes, I will be at The Champs fo shur.

Doorman - you're a tool.

Oh Great Red-Haired One - Where you at? Holla back yo.

Later Fellas-
JM


----------



## joneser

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Can anyone tell me the JACO double pink and double pink orange tire equivalent in PARMA tires? i was thinking Cyan and magenta ? any help would be great. Thanks :thumbsup:


 cyan/magenta is the equivilent. Much smaller ring of orange on the outside of the front tires though. Good tires!!! Great Price!


----------



## Medved

*tires*

What sizes are you guys cutting your tires too? (touring)

dan/pete


----------



## envious8420

any of you ran a pro 3 at the gate? i need some setup help. cant afford to get a tc3 yet, so i gotta run what i've got. its my first time on the carpet.


the lonely pro 3 racer.


----------



## rayhuang

Medved said:


> What sizes are you guys cutting your tires too? (touring)
> 
> dan/pete


 Dan,

2.30" or as close to it as possible. 

Pete,

Right out of the package-whats a truer???? :lol:

Ray


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

joneser said:


> cyan/magenta is the equivilent. Much smaller ring of orange on the outside of the front tires though. Good tires!!! Great Price!


 Thanks for the info much appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

envious8420 said:


> any of you ran a pro 3 at the gate? i need some setup help. cant afford to get a tc3 yet, so i gotta run what i've got. its my first time on the carpet.
> 
> 
> the lonely pro 3 racer.


 As I understand it-the Pro3 is quite flexible-so you will need to work to take traction away from your car. YOu may need to run limiters in your shocks to stop unwanted uptravel. How large of limiters will depend on your tire size and other factors. Lets say your car is sitting at 5mm ride height-you will want llimiters in your shock so that the front of the car can only be lifted ay 3mm before wheels leave the ground. IN the back-you can also strat at 3mm lift.

It may also be beneficial on your car to run a bit smaller tires (say smaller than 2.4" in diameter). Outside of that-try to run in the range of 60 to 70 wt oil in frnt and 40 to 50 wt in the back and find some pretty stiff springs. Say something like an associated yellow spring up frnt and purple in the back. 

Keep car low to the ground too-like 5mm, but no lower than 4mm. Keep checking it as tires wear down.


----------



## envious8420

ill try that. thanks


----------



## joneser

I am not sure if anyone is in need of a TC servo but i have a couple of servos that I will be taking to Ebay in the next couple of days. I have a pair of Airtronics servos 94758. These are high speed, digital, metal gear servos. Both were purchased in the last few months. One has 1 of the 4 ears off because it was in an HPI PRO 4. It will be fine without the ear but I will take 5.00 off in case you want to get a new case. $70.00. The other will be 75.00. These are the best servos airtronics sells....about 100.00 new. Let me know in the next couple of days if interested. 

Later 

Eric


----------



## Greg Anthony

What is the schedule for racing/practice at the Gate this weekend?


----------



## David Usnik

Greg Anthony said:


> What is the schedule for racing/practice at the Gate this weekend?


Doors open at 8:00 a.m. Sunday for racing.


----------



## rayhuang

Practice Saturday at the Gate 10am till 6pm!!! Spread the word everyone!!!


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Hey guys,
I have a question on battaries. I want to cycle some of my packs, but should I wait till after race day to do my "race" packs? Also, how many cycles should I do? Will any of this do anything for my battaries performce wise? Any info would help! 
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## chicky03

If anyone is interested I have a cobra tire truer for sale. It is just like the one Goetz has in the tire room. I have 1/12 and tc arbors for it and it includes a carbide bit that rips through tires. post here if you are interested and I will bring it to the track sunday.

Paul


----------



## rayhuang

Hey Chris and Jimmy,

Thanks for the Saturday practice!! It really helped me to try some things-especially on my 12th scale. -Jimmy and Chicky-laying down the laptimes in practice-wow!! You gys better do us proud tomorrow!!

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

HookupsXXX4 said:


> Hey guys,
> I have a question on battaries. I want to cycle some of my packs, but should I wait till after race day to do my "race" packs? Also, how many cycles should I do? Will any of this do anything for my battaries performce wise? Any info would help!
> Thanks,
> Jerry


Jerry,

cycle your batteries about 3 or 4 days after racing them. GIve-em a chance to rest. YOu do one cycle and thats it. Charge-repeak, discharge and then write the info down. I assume your using a T30 or GFX? 

If your just going to cycle them to cycle them-dont bother-run-em in practice.

it wont hurt-nor help your batteries performance-just lets you knw whats your best and worst packs.

Ray


----------



## whynot

I have the lrp 2 charger and it can cycle my packs I think it just charges them and then discharges them or is it discharge,charge and then discharge Yeah I think thats how it goes,Well anyways if I do that with all my packs what am I looking for in the numbers.And my charger can only discharge at 10 amps I do that with a cut off of 3.6 volts and that is all I do until I run them again.Is that ok or do I need to discharge them with something else so I can get better performance out of them.Just curious And mikey and I really appreaciate all your help and the help from kelly bean.and Dan medved and Jimmy, chicky.And It was nice to see that my car is capable of doing 13 sec. laps Thanks Kelly Now I can loose the excuse that my car prob.Is not set up as good or as fast as the fast guys.Boy it sounded nice hearing my name with 13 seconds after it.Thanks again for the help guys.
mike


----------



## rayhuang

Mike-I am no fan of discharging at low amp rates. I like 20 amps to 30 amps to dumnp a pack and I try and do it right after a run. I suppose for whats left in a pack at the end of a 8 mnute race-10 amps may suffice.

Yes-take them down to 3.6 voltsand then let them sit till a couple hours before you need them and tray them for 15 minutes or so-then charge back-up.

Theres lots of methods-just be consistent on every pack.


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all-man did i miss a good race day yesterday or what? Did I read right-Chubsrugby-22 5:07 whaaahoooo!!! Bean-is he back? Maybe!! Jimmy, Ray and Chicky-on another planet in Sedan. I sure hope that holds true through the Champs. 

Can anyone on this thread confirm if they want a Monday and Tuesday to warm-up for the Champs at the Gate? Say 10am till 10:30 pm?


----------



## sg1

That's too much racing... I'm getting old Ray...


----------



## rayhuang

I'm already old.


----------



## Robertw321

rayhuang said:


> I'm already old.


You guys are just kids. :lol:


----------



## rayhuang

It appears there is a small-but very determined group of 4 guys or so who want to practice at the Gate MOnday and Tuesday. I am now leaning towards doing it. I would like to hear from at least ONE person from Cleveland besides Blackstock whos going to use the time from 10am till I leave in the afternoon. Is there even one person who wants this besides three guys form Florida and Mike?

Someone chime in please!!


----------



## Medved

*practice*

Ray, I can try too be there after work About 5-6pm mon & tue. 

dan medved


----------



## sg1

Ray..
No can do here... Have to work for a living


----------



## CypressMidWest

If anybody has contact info for O'Tec could you e-mail it to me @ [email protected] ?


----------



## rayhuang

done!


----------



## CypressMidWest

Thanks Ray.


----------



## rayhuang

Ian-hows that pro4 treating you? I'll E-mail you!!

Ray


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*To The Champs You Go!!!!*

Hey Good luck to all the GATERS that are going to the champs this year! Show How cleveland does it! I wil be out to visit for a few days but then I will be off to school in dallas. so GOOD LUCK to the locals! :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

The Gaters have certainly worked hard since last November-lets hope it was enough.


----------



## rayhuang

There is practice at the gate Satuday 10am till 6pm and Racing Sunday (always has been a great club race!!) and then Practice Monday 10am till 10:30 pm and again on Tuesday. Doors open 10am Tuesday and will emain open till 10:30 unless everyone goes to the track to check in.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes good luck to all in the Cleveland area going to the champ's!!
Let's show them what we have ! See You there 
  :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood

Good luck to the entire Gate Crew this weekend. This is the one you practice for all year. Make it a good one..........

RB Love


----------



## rayhuang

well-I got to run a few last packs in my sedan and ended the day with it feeling awesome-I am looking forward to the Champs even more now. I hit a couple things hard today though -so of course i am now paranoid and will need to go over it with a fine tooth comb. 

Ray


----------



## fleetwood

One run Ray Ray. That's all you need.......

RB


----------



## Porksalot4L

hi there everyone im just curious where Gate is? i could probly read through the 55 pages but i hope you dont mind just tellin me instead  thanks in advance. 

joe ivo


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

It's located at Southgate USA, in Maple Heights. I don't know the exact mailing address...


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

happy turkey day!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Guys, anyone know where i can send a card or something to Dave Morrow, Christine was at the nats today and talked to Ray and he told her what happened, I would like to send flowers, a card anything, Please leave a post here or call me 440-821-8622, I will be in classes tomorrow, I am still in texas. Also Ray huang call me I have a present for you from Yang lai, Jonser yang says hi to you too.


----------



## joneser

Champs Week....In review. (warning...this will be long)

I am not sure what I am still doing up since I have had such little sleep since Tuesday night. I thought I would give an update on the champs.

First off, lets just say that the Gate "represented" this week. Its very apparent that our practice and dedication have started to pay off. Here is some of what happened.

Aaron Buran had his touring car in the B main and his 12th scale in the B I believe. Aaron had the dubious distinction of having the best practice run in stock TC....looked like he would be the man to beat. He ran some times that nobody had seen to that point and dont beleive anyone had hit late in the week. The racing was so tight, he missed the A by 2 or 3 seconds and that put him down towards the bottom of the B. 

Brian Rice.....Brian had a great weekend especially considering his qualifying heats. Brian ran with an individual that was clearly a novice and was turning lap times at about 2 times of the next slowest guys lap times. Somehow Brian was able to bump up to the 21st position and went on to win his C main touring heat from there. His rise up the 12th scale charts was also very good and he ended with the best run of his week. 

Ray Huang (big race Ray)....All I can say is wow. That was incredible. Once again you spend 2 months chasing me and we go to a big race and you lay it down. Probably the most impressive performance of all the guys from the gate. Qualified 2nd in masters touring....Qualified 10th in masters 12th scale. 2 A mains is very impressive. Had some troubles in the main but finished 4th and 8th I believe. Great job!!! Read below for another incredible thing Ray did this weekend.

Jimmy....Jimmy had really only 1 run this weekend and this time its not really because he hit stuff. 1st heat he had some handling issues but made some changes and layed down a run that put him 4th or 5th in the A. Had radio glithes in 3rd round and ended up having to pull the car off in that heat. 4th heat was more of the same and he pulled off after only running a few laps. His fate rested in others hands. Unbelievibly he was bumped by hundreths of a second and was the BQ....trust me....it sucks!!! In the B main Jimmy may have had the fastest car but decided that he really wanted to get personal with the hairpin coming out of the sweeper....so he parked it 3 times. Good job Jimmy. 

Chris Goetz.....first big race away from the gate and had it in the B for a while....ended up in the C main.....solid run for the first time out....also he did not break any cars in half this week so its a success.

Wise....solid running after he decided to run Jimmy's Xray!!! keep it Mike...you will get better with it!!!

Kelly....put his 12th scale in the show for the first time ever. Had a very fast car all week. TC was awesome in practice but not as good when qualifying got started. Qualified 3rd in the B main and put down a good run....his chasing me down was great entertainment for everyone. 

Paul....well not much to say. was the class of the 12th scale stock for 3 rounds of qualifying....ended up getting bumped by our good friend Ray Darroch (spelling) from PA. hit a few too many things in the main but finished a strong second. In touring, he took a good car and dialed it out only to get it back for the main. had a solid run in the B main by finishing 3rd I beleive. Good Job 

Wayne Gerber Jr.....qualified 4th in 12th scale and put on a good show in the A main....finsihed 1 or 2 spots behind Paul.

Ray and Zach adams had good weeks.....Ray put his tc in the B main of masters and his 12th in the C main of masters. Excellent Job. Zach on the other hand had his old man covered for 3 rounds of qualifying. Ray eventually pulled ahead but its was very impressive. Good job Zach and Ray.

T. Williams.....put together a few solid runs and saved his best 12th scale heat for his main.....way to step it up. Also did a great job as race director. Not sure what exactly he does, but whatever it was, he did it well. 

Buddy....put together som pretty good runs...turned a few really fast laps! I finally tried one of his motors and all I can say is great work. First off, they dyno really well.....virtually every one of them. They are also great on the track. I almost took a Team Balls motor to the A main...I am a "ball"iever!

Medveds....did not see much of the medveds this week. they have decided to run stock so we were down at different times but heard their names over the TV a few times this week so things must of went well. 

Others such as Ron Mick, Jason Markovich, Sporty, etc. All had some solid runs. Not sure where they finished but once again heard their names which means they were probably doing well. 

Mike Blackstock.....TQ of 12th scale mod...played with the field all week but ran into a few things in the main. As always, looked like the best driver their. Vickie put it in the show but ultimately could not defend the title....still a solid week. 

Mackin....probably a little dissapointed with his CQ spot....started on the pole and led wire to wire....drove great, car looked good! Good job

On a personal note, I was fortunate enough (or unfortunate) to be the BQ of both masters classes. I was in the A main after 3 rounds of masters touring and was bumped in the rocket round. Got on the stand knowing that I needed to put it in the show. Ran a really clean heat but ultimately was 11th qualifier.....1 second out of the show. In 12th scale...bumped from the C to the B and was sitting 18th. bumped to 13th after the 3rd round. Got on the stand knowing I needed to get it done and ran my best run. nicked only 2 boards and ran my best time....it was however 1 second out of the 10th spot again. In TC I had the lead from the horn but was chased down by a speedy Kelly Bean. Kelly raced me clean....tried to put on a move...I bumped a board...trying to defend and bumped into him. took a lead again but Kelly caught me and finished fractions of a second behind me. 12th scale...wrecked in the first corner....damaged the body, ran around for a few laps.....did not want to be the reason someone did not win so I pulled it off and became a spectator. Being 11th in both classes is extremely disappointing...especially since it was less than a second for both cars. I will say that when I think big picture, I am really happy...last year I won the D main of masters 12th scale....this year I beat a bunch of A main regulars and was top qualifier for the B main. .....great learning experience. I have to thank everyone that has helped me over the past year....especially Paul....thanks for teaching me some of the things that have made me improve. Its alot of work hanging out with you but its paying off. Next year I will go to the champs knowing I can put it in the show....I am tired right now but already looking forward to it. 

As a group, I have to say that we worked great as a team. Team Parma and room 237 worked as a team all week. Brian was the best masters pit bitch Ray, Kelly and I could have. We all helped each other out with setup and anything else we needed. It was really a great week and I thank each of you a great deal. Brian and Ray.....I had a great time this weekend...we did well as a team...cant wait to do it again. 

I had some unexplainable radio issues in a couple of heats, one of which cost me a spot in the show....I was well under the A main pace but had huge issues from mid race on. Jimmy was a great help and let me use his radio for the last two days. He ended up having the same problems that crushed any chance he had of the getting his spot back in the A......All I can say is that I cant wait for the new Spektrum module and receiver.

Nice guy Ray Huang (maybe not the brightest).....Ray has some great race packs that he gets from his sponsor SMC.....Ray was sitting 10th in the 12th scale rankings after 3 rounds and then offered me the use of one of the packs for my fourth and final qualifier....he did this knowing that I could knock him out of the A if I put together a good run. I stayed clean, picked up 4 seconds on my best time but ultimately missed Ray by less than a second. Classy act Ray....its much appreciated!

Finally, on a serious note.....It was announced at the track that our good friend Dave Morrow was rushed to the hospital Wed night with what has been reported as a stroke. While in the hospital he had another...not to mention they found something else very serious. From what we are hearing, Dave should be able to make a recovery. Dave sat in the hospital and worried how we all were doing at the race and sent us best wishes. Please keep Dave and his family in our thoughts and prayers. Its always fun racing with Dave....hopefully we will be doing more racing soon. Get well soon Dave!!!

Well, hopefully I did not leave anyone out. Just had to say what a great job everyone did. Once again great job bringing home hardware this weekend. I think we showed that we are one of the most competive and friendly places around. Our friends to the East (PA gang) also had a great weekend. Way to go guys....see everyone at the track.


----------



## Doorman

*Great Job!!!*

Joneser,

Thanks for the detailed review.
It was good to see everybody did such a great job.
You guy's worked real hard to get where you are today.
Please keep Dave Morrow in our thoughts and prayers this holiday season.

Tracy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Holiday Weekend*

Great job to everyone who has worked hard these last few months. We did indeed represent. :thumbsup: 

Dave Morrow - Get well. We need you back. R/C just won't be as friendly.


----------



## fleetwood

Gate,

Nice job guys. You were definitely well represented at the race. You all did great, but Mr. Huang qualifying in 2nd of Masters TC. Simply awesome.

I am very sorry to here about Dave Morrow. I hope all goes well and we see him racing again very soon. Get well bud...


RB Love


----------



## Medved

*Good time*

I hope everyone had a good time racing this weekend. 

My touring car was horriable the first few rounds. My thanks to Tony Williams for getting me there on the setup of my car. Dan never seemed to get his working right all weekend. Dan missed the first round due to work, so he started off deep in the hole, and never really worked is way out with his TC. 
Dan did get the 1/12th hooked up, and ran a number of respectable rounds. In his main with Tony W., he ran a very smart race. There was a very close race back in the 3rd, 4th and 5th spot, all within a turn of each other. Dan worked his way by and ran a clean line to hold on to 3rd. 

Jason Markovich also gave me some pointers on my 1/12, which helped me free up my 1/12th scale, which seemed to take a few 100's of a second off of my lap times.

Thanks to everyone else who also helped out, Dave Usnik and Ray Longatino also stopped by and gave some help. 

See you guys this weekend at the GATE! 

Get well Dave Morrow, hope your back soon!

Pete


----------



## rayhuang

JOnes-nice write-up!!! Glad you did it-if I had-I'd still be trying to find all my typos!!! 

I was sitting there in the rocket round waiting for you, Bill, James Arnold, Schoneau, maybe even Sweeney with Pauls car- to bump me out and thinking to myself-man-I am going ot be really pissed off when Jones bumps me out with my equipment. [OH-I am not sponsored by SMC-lets call it friendship (Danny is a super guy).]

Anyways-I am watching your run and only you because Bill tapped early, Jim was already in and I thought-Oh-crap-Eric's driving the race of his life and hes going to do it. YOu gave it everything you had and came ever so close!! I was very proud of you to step up to the plate and give it your all for 8-minutes!!


----------



## losidude44857

Thanks to everyone for helping me this weekend, and thanks to Jones, and Jimmy who ran my motors...almost putting them in the show To offroad it is, for a few weeks, i honestly dont wanna leave onroad so i decided to shorten my offroad leave to only a few weeks, come back with the TC3 and get ready for the new Losi, that thing looked Dialed all week. Any input on the car...and how will the short arms effect the car. They sure did look fragile though....
-Buddy
Team Balls...almost an official team....HAHA


----------



## chicky03

Congrats to everyone who ran the Indoor champs. As a club we did awsome!!! Probably the strongest club as a whole for top finishes at the race.

So who's ready for 19T 1/12 and TC? I would like to run the Chameleon and Reedy 19t as a motor since that is that they will be using at the novak race. A few people from the club pan to go to the race so it will be good testing for us. 

I won't make the race this weekend but next sunday I plan to be there to race 19T.

Paul


----------



## rayhuang

Count me in for 19 t on Dec 12th. I'll even run full mod in 12th scale if anyone wants to.

It gets old everyone thanking Chicky-but there is a reason so thanks Chicky!! And an ever bigger thanks to Bean. Yeah-as a club-we watched each others backs and I know I didnt hide anything-in fact-I offered anything I had to our local racers so they could move up the heat board. I learned a lot from everyone-handling things, motor things, driving things....it was great!!

Maybe I should have strapped some Team Balls power in my sled-then maybe I wouldnt have been rear ended-eaten up and spit out into the board at the start of my main.... :lol:


----------



## losidude44857

Team Balls could have given you a little more rip, but too late now...lol. I think i did 2 motors for me, 4 for Jones, and 6 for Jimmy. Not counting all the rebuilds i did for Jimmy, and myself, too bad he only got 1 out of 4 runs in. Ray and Chicky, any input on the new Losi?
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> Team Balls could have given you a little more rip, but too late now...lol. I think i did 2 motors for me, 4 for Jones, and 6 for Jimmy. Not counting all the rebuilds i did for Jimmy, and myself, too bad he only got 1 out of 4 runs in. Ray and Chicky, any input on the new Losi?
> -Buddy


 Ummmmm-well-lets just say I think I might have one next year too. But-I also thought a RDX was in my nnear future, but I am sort of thinking the Xray aint so bad......and I need to STOP spending money on RC cars for a few months. Just tires and brushes!!!


----------



## losidude44857

Im not worried about how the car is going to handle, i am worried about the same problem with the XXXS....SPEED! I just couldnt seem to get my XXXS up to speed, and i dont wanna spend $350 and have it be slow....
-Buddy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Buddy,

The Losi car will be fine. Rip is so much dependent on setup. Soon, the setups will be abundant, but you'll still have to apply them with good execution. With slop all over the place, air in the shocks, and lack of symetry about the car, it will drive nothing like it was supposed to. The JRXS is also very sensitive due to the stiff chassis, and short levers (arms and links). I think it will require careful attention to be consistent run after run. 

Are you up for the challenge, sissy boy?  

What is this Team Balls all about?


----------



## David Usnik

Okay, who stole NORCAR's website?


----------



## Medved

Yea, I saw that, whats up?

dan


----------



## losidude44857

Yeah, i think that with a brand new car i will pay more attention to "slop" and more setup issues than i have with my TC3. And plus Chris, you can always help with it
-Buddy


----------



## wvracer

good job guys. nice to see some friends i made last year do so well. sorry i could not make it this year but i am already planning for next

congrats

rob lemons
aka
Hay Dude


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Website*

Edit - The Gate will rule the earth for years to come. :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

dangerous post mcballs!!!


----------



## Rich Chang

The Gate is closing?

Ray Huang - you are my hero!!

Chuck Mackin - 25 years of the Champs? I can't believe you were going to the Champs when you were 8 years old!

The rest of the Cleveland folks - great job with all your great qualifying positions and finishes!


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey Guys, 

Greetings from Korea, Buddy, just wanted to say thanks for working on my motors this past weekend and to slim for hooking me up with some Killer POWER PUSH BATTEIES, They were great. Also thanks to all you guys who helped me out in any way. BTW Hope everything goes well this coming weekend at the Gate. We will see what old Roger can do afterall. Well have fun.

Dave Morrow, Hope you mke a quick recovery and make it back out soon. 

The website will be fixed when I get back. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## envious8420

Rich Chang said:


> The Gate is closing?


???
i sure hope not.


----------



## losidude44857

How long you away for Jimmy?
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

I'll be back on the 9th. 

Jim


----------



## chicky03

Hey Jimmy,

Have fun in Korea. Nice Job at the champs!!!

Paul


Anyone want to bet Jimmy falls in love with a Korean chick and we never see him again? Could happen


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Ze Gait*

Dudes and ladies alike,

We'll be having practice tonight, as ususal. I am asking for your help in breaking down the track when we are done (around 9-9:30). We won't need to touch the perimeter boards this time, so this should be a 1/2 hour job, including sweeping the carpet. Please bring your cordless tools if you can. We'll have a new layout for Sunday that will stay up for around 4-6 weeks until the Novak race in January. It will not be so tight.  

And last, but not least, The Gate is alive and well. We will continue to abide by the original schedule, unless otherwise noted. We have a handfull of racers that will be going out to Trackside, in Wisconsin, for the Novak race, so we may even add a practice or two along the way. I know a few racers hang it up after the Cleveland, so this is the time for the rest of you to catch up on, or pull away from :thumbsup:, these chumps who will not be improving much from now until next fall. 

Let's get it on! :roll: <<< Does anyone know what this thing means?


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

I think that means that "Team Balls" is rolling around in your head.You guys have a good week,Zach and I will be back at a week from this sunday.Few things to catch up on around the home front.
Ray


----------



## sg1

GOETZ you have PM!!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Can we have 10' lanes and only about 6 turns this time...... :lol:


----------



## erock1331

Ray come run oval
We have 12' lanes and only 2 turns its awesome, LOL
You'll love it


----------



## rayhuang

erock-you know I got that Oval car collecting dust!! Pity to not run it at least once in 2005!!!

Hey locals-Its time to do some house cleaning. I wil be selling *practice packs* (4 and 6-cell) and stock motors with lots of comm life left really, really cheap. Just stop by when I am at the track.

I'll try and stopout after 9pm to help w/ track redo.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Ray, you still want that chassis?


----------



## losidude44857

Goetz, i am gonna be making some "Team Balls" shirts...you want? And you are getting a Schui Mi2?
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Greg Anthony said:


> Ray, you still want that chassis?


 I ended up getting a new split AND a new 350 right before the Champs. So no, but thanks. I am going to stick with the 350 for now-stock or mod, but if I ever find another FK kit cheap-I am going to have both. the Split will definatelt be a killer mod car!!

Ray


----------



## Stealth_RT

All I have to say is that I MUST have one of BMI's chassis for the TC4. It looks soooo dialed. I've already pm'd protc3 begging for one


----------



## rayhuang

Stealth_RT said:


> All I have to say is that I MUST have one of BMI's chassis for the TC4. It looks soooo dialed. I've already pm'd protc3 begging for one


Yeah-it does look cool. I might have a prototype to run soon. I'll keep everyone posted.

Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Buddy, yup, but only if it's red and white. And yes, I'll have a new ride shortly....

- Sammy Girard


----------



## rayhuang

Chambers-if you switch to the TC4-please hit me up for some of the TC3 arms and hingepin blocks-etc. I have a buddy who wants to try RC racing for the first time and of course-I am going to get him a used Tc3 and I am sure hes gonna break some parts!!!


----------



## Stealth_RT

Finagle me a BMI TC4 chassis post hast, and I can hook you up with mad spare TC3 parts, Ray.  About the only thing I'll end up re-using from the TC3 are the diffs, bearings, shocks, Ti camber/tie rods, composite dogbones, and center shaft. Probably keep some of the caster blocks and steering arms too. Have lots of f/r arms, rear hubs, and hinge pins.


----------



## rayhuang

I so wish I culd make miracles happen, but the truth is-Jason at BMI is cutting chassis every day to keep up with orders of the 12th scale, the Xrays and eTC3's. Jason said I could expect the Tc4 up my way in two weeks or so to test for a few days-then I have to ship it to another team driver for there analysis and so on.

Its gonna be fun when it arrives.
Ray


----------



## UltraEd

*New Years Day Race*

Happy Holidays to all the guys up North.

Just a note to let you all know we are having our New Years Day Race Again. Little Twist this year, we think we have the best racers at our track so we are challenging all the Ohio tracks to a little club race...Check out our website for the details.

Ill keep the smack talk to a minimum...show up a represent the gate...If ya aint scared!

Ed
Ultraracing.com


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all,

Was Chris able to get a new layout down? How was it? 

Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Nope.

We ran on the current one. None of the regulars showed for practice or racing this week. It was very lighthearted, and Mike Wise dominated TC. :jest:


----------



## losidude44857

I won the stock truck A this weekend...but not the same, ill be back...SOON
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> Nope.
> 
> We ran on the current one. None of the regulars showed for practice or racing this week. It was very lighthearted, and Mike Wise dominated TC. :jest:


 I can help tear down the track this week. My rents are back and I am sure will babysit for 2 or 3 hours so we can get it done. Lets get rid of that "Change-O-Matic" course we got ASAP. Even if its just you and I.

Balls-GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## envious8420

ill help. let me know when. 


jim


----------



## chubsrugby

Victory is mine!
I am the current gate champion as of today and plan on defending my title this weekend! 
I hope there is racing to be had?
Seaball had nothing for me I feel as if I shamed him in his loss.....
All shall bow to my greatness!!!!!


----------



## rayhuang

:lol: :lol: Good one!!


----------



## losidude44857

If i was there, you wouldnt have posted anything!
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

Chubs,

And who's car did you use.................


----------



## whynot

Hey Ray will you guys be running 19 turn 12 scale? What motor do you guys use and how much are they?Mikey was running my T_Fource Sunday and was putting down 32laps in the heats and 33 in the main.Looks like I am going to have to take it up a notch.I dont think I can do that though.
mike


----------



## rayhuang

whynot-I think its 19t sedan-Only Reedy 19t and the Epic C2 motors allowed. That rule was instituted because the girly men know I got the baddest 19turn motor on the planet sitting in my motor box :lol: Eat it!!

But seriousely-if we ran modified 12th-there is no reason you cannot run a 19t in the class. JOnes did it and beat some of the guys running full mod motors (with my [email protected]$$ 19t motor previoousely mentioned).

A 19t motor is only $35 to $45 dollars I think. If there isnt one in the case for sale-you can borrow one of mine for the day.

Ray


----------



## fleetwood

How is Dave Morrow doing? Hope all is well.



RB Love


----------



## sg1

I talked to Dave at the end of last week... he was at his girlfriends house waiting for tests before he goes to the Cleveland clinic for heart surgery. He still can talk about racing!!!

Wayne


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

We should get a Spec 27 Turn class going. Maybe with locked timing, say 24*, bushings only in the can and endbell, and you can't mix and match elements from each motor. That way it would be inexpensive for everyone, and the playing field would be level  :tongue: 

Good to hear Dave is ok for the moment. Best wishes for you now and through your surgery. 

Jimmy, Wise ran your TC3 using your radio. The radio hits caused him to bend one of the front shocks during qualifying. Don't worry, we took Paul's from his car and put one on. Thanks Paul. Man, is that thing fast. 

See you all on Thursday.

- Mike Michaels


----------



## rayhuang

c-ball-We need these classes for sure on Sunday.

Open 19t foam tires
Open 19t with rubber tires
19t spec foam tire
19t spec rubber tire
19t spec handout rubber tire
Pro stock
Medium stock
team ball stock
suck stock


----------



## uspancarchamps

I know its been a while since I posted on this thread but I figure aww heck. The race is going so well I might as well update you.

First off, the race has been rescheduled due to a date conflict. It is now set for May 13-15 at Hobbytown San Antonio(it is also a three day race with controlled practice on Friday and all the fun will be on Saturday and Sunday 3 rounds then single A mains for all classes is the plan)

Second, We have picked up some unbelievable sponsors who are kicking down some real nice prizes including batteries, motors, decals, paint masks and more!


Third, we finally have a website! (I cannot post the URL because then I would be in violation of the TOS rules for this message board) I will make sure that the site is included on the updated entry form, which will be posted soon if it hasnt been already)


----------



## chubsrugby

Jimmy ! how was the food!
Yes I ran the x-ray and made some modfications, just so I could roll out at say 1.11 other than that-just the way you left it!
Perhaps I should get one of these cars....If I only knew where to buy one......


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Ray,

I don't think we'll have enough entrants for all of those classes.


----------



## Roger Horowitz

Goetz said:


> Ray,
> 
> I don't think we'll have enough entrants for all of those classes.


Maybe that's because your track sucks. :dude:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Roger Horowitz said:


> Maybe that's because your track sucks. :dude:


Maybe you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Roger Horowitz

Goetz said:


> Maybe you don't know what you are talking about.


Maybe YOU don't know what you are talking about. :dude:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Roger Horowitz said:


> Maybe YOU don't know what you are talking about. :dude:


What?


----------



## Roger Horowitz

Goetz said:


> What?


C'mon, you know what I'm talking about. :dude:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Roger Horowitz said:


> C'mon, you know what I'm talking about. :dude:


No, I don't. And neither do you.


----------



## Roger Horowitz

Goetz said:


> No, I don't. And neither do you.


Yes, I do.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Roger Horowitz said:


> Yes, I do.


Alright, I am gonna end this right now. Stop poking your nose around here. It is obvious to me, that you and I will ever race against each other. Infact, I am 100% certain that this will never happen. 

So let's continue on with some positive talk. 

Some people... :freak:


----------



## DaWrench

Chris Goetz:

Hi,

This is TimXLB from Cleveland race on Thanksgiving. Just thought I'd stop by and say Hi.
I see you have somebody who must've spilled over the the Grand Rapids threads. too bad  anyway I see Ray is here and Paul C. GrizzlyA, Rob L, sg1 and possibly others I might know). Mini (Jason)says Hi also. too bad we live so far away as we would like to race with you guys again soon. maybe a road trip might pop up soon.

Thanks


----------



## rayhuang

Hey boys and girls,

A small team went into the Gate tonight on a mission to build the sweetest layout the Gate has seen in a long time. The team was a success and I am sure you will all be pleased when you show up Thursday and/or Sunday to run!!! Not only does it look sweet-its built like a brick house. NO loose boards flopping around and lanes changing width every lap. OH-yeah-this ones gonna rock!!


----------



## losidude44857

I should be there in a few weeks...
-Buddy


----------



## David Usnik

Chris,

How many personalities do you have rolling in your head? You crazy nut.:freak:


----------



## STONE

I would guess at least four.


----------



## wvracer

need some help from one of you guys 
Does anyone have a picture of tony w or eric's pit boxes i was wanting to build one like it
thanks for any help
Rob


----------



## rayhuang

Practice-pRactice-Practice ToNighT!!!!!!! New layout-it rocks!!! Great for beginners and experienced racers alike!!

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Heres a NOT TO SCALE pic of the general layout. But you get the drift!!


----------



## rayhuang

Jimmy-when your days are days again-can you find out if they have a pre-order list yet for the Losi JRXS sedan or any part numbers for spares and springs......

HOw was the flight-I get to do it in May-but with Audrey-arrrgggghhhhh-ughhhh!! I hope the flight attendants like loquacious, super high energy toddlers on board.....NO wife-just me and her for 18 hours on a plane... :lol:


----------



## Rich Chang

Hey Ray - I was looking forward to racing Masters soon so that I could stop having my rear-end kicked by all these young-ins, but now that you are cleaning house in that class I think I am just going to get out of the hobby! 

Glad to hear Dave Morrow is doing well. Sounds like a full-recovery?

-Rich


----------



## rayhuang

Hey Rich-can you race the 18th at Halo? I am trying to see if I can go that day. Only problem is wife is working a lot of holiday hours (retail) right now-and I bet she gets scheduled for that day.


----------



## davidl

JonesER - I plan to be at The Gate this Sunday. Please bring me one of those rollout charts that we talked about. (100 spur)


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi Ray,

I'll have to see. It all depends on work. I have some of my guys going on vacation starting then so it depends on how crazy the work load is.

-Rich




rayhuang said:


> Hey Rich-can you race the 18th at Halo? I am trying to see if I can go that day. Only problem is wife is working a lot of holiday hours (retail) right now-and I bet she gets scheduled for that day.


----------



## rayhuang

No problem-and no worries-I am still chasing you-always will I suppose. Its funny-we put a new layout at the Gate-its slippery as we vacuumed it to death to get the tire rubber out-so its LOWER than low grip-I am hitting everything, cannot hit a line, cars pushing to the wall on power, twitchy low speed......... Man-I LOVE high bite!! GIve me a 500 entry race anyday!!

Ray


----------



## Rich Chang

Nah, you are getting faster and faster! I seem to be getting slower and slower (as evidenced at this year's Champs).  Oh well, at least I finally had a cool paint job on my cars (thanks, Fred!). LOL! Maybe that is why I was so slow...

-Rich


----------



## rayhuang

Yeah-your cars did look cool-for once-hhahaha!! anyways-Mod 12th at Halo on the 18th would be killer. bet we could get bean and Chicky and other Gaters to go for a 12th scale Mod mini championship. LIke Hammer used to do at Toledo. Hey-Even Shields is making a 12th scale comeback after playing in the dirt all summer long.


----------



## chicky03

I'll be there!!

Paul




rayhuang said:


> Yeah-your cars did look cool-for once-hhahaha!! anyways-Mod 12th at Halo on the 18th would be killer. bet we could get bean and Chicky and other Gaters to go for a 12th scale Mod mini championship. LIke Hammer used to do at Toledo. Hey-Even Shields is making a 12th scale comeback after playing in the dirt all summer long.


----------



## Rich Chang

Then I'm definitely not going. 

If that Shields guy is going, then maybe, just maybe, I'll go. LOL!

-Rich



chicky03 said:


> I'll be there!! Paul


----------



## bshields

Rich Chang said:


> Then I'm definitely not going.
> 
> If that Shields guy is going, then maybe, just maybe, I'll go. LOL!
> 
> -Rich


I might be able to make it. However, I'll need to paint up a yellow and black body!!!  

I'll bring a big bag to carry my rear home in.


----------



## MuchoMadness

Do they make bags that big?


----------



## bshields

MuchoMadness said:


> Do they make bags that big?


LOL! I know you wont be able to make it. You'll be too busy playing with your hair! :freak:

By the way, how's that pump working for ya that you had in Michigan? Do you really think it will make you bigger?


----------



## bshields

DELETED


----------



## rayhuang

Hey-can we get back to talking about the Asians here??? Darn americans-always talking about themselves.........


----------



## sg1

Ray..

Stock or mod Sunday?? If the track doesn't have much bite mod could be tuff!!!

Wayne


----------



## rayhuang

I am now thinking stock 12th!!! my Sedan all but spins out in one corner-so me thinks-no mod 12th!! Bean, Shields were planning on running stock 12th I know for sure.


----------



## rayhuang

Chubsrugby-did you solve the glitching issue with the 19t yet?


----------



## losidude44857

You shouldnt even ask that question to Mike, you know he is too dumb to figure anything out....anyone with a car that pushes and has a 1 foot circle knows nothing....hahaha
-Buddy


----------



## Medved

*Sunday*

I don't plan on being there this Sunday. I have some Christmas shopping which needs to get done. 

Since I can't get the the NORCAR home page, does anyone have a schedule they can post?

Have a great race,

Pete


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all,

Small turnout today-but some of us got to turn it up a notch today and run Modified and 19t-which I thought was a blast. I was having a ball all day long. Lots of set-up changes to run mod though. And Zach Adams was A-Main TQ of stock-way to go Zach "the Bulldozer-jr".

I also had fun in 12th scale battling with Bean and Lee in qualifying. Bummer I kept crashing in the Main-or we could have had a great race.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Well, I've got to say the highlight of today was welcoming Dave Morrow back to The Gate. It was great to see both Mr. and Mrs. Morrow back so soon. Let's start the comeback, Dave. :thumbsup: 

Yup, I'll agree, I too had a blast running with some more power underneath it all. It's amazing how exploited mistakes get by adding a little more speed. Just what we need to sharpen our game. 

We are working to get our website back up. For now you can count on Thursday practice, and racing on Sunday this week. 

See you.

- Craig Wohlczek


----------



## Medved

Just got back from North Carolina speedway, I won 10 solo laps in a cup car.
all I can say is WOW!!! I wish I had more that 10 laps to run just started feeling comfortable about then. (speedtech.com)

dan


----------



## rayhuang

Medved said:


> Just got back from North Carolina speedway, I won 10 solo laps in a cup car.
> all I can say is WOW!!! I wish I had more that 10 laps to run just started feeling comfortable about then. (speedtech.com)
> 
> dan


 Did you get to rub any fenders or put a nice wheelie mark on Dale Jarrets car?? :lol: What an awesome experience that must have been.


----------



## Medved

No donuts or rub marks, yes what an experience. One of the guys running the racing races carts (shifter type) another races gas cars! How cool is that!
Some of the guys I work with want to go ther in the spring to try it themselves.
It took about 7-9 laps just to get the feel of the car, if I had more laps I know I would have gone faster than I did. I only got up to 92mph.
But next time.

dan


----------



## davidl

*Dec 19th*

What are the plans for The Gate this coming Sunday? 1/12 mod, 1/12 stock? Will it be open?


----------



## rayhuang

David-I wont be there-so I cannot comment. Sorry.

Jimmy-can you please order for me.

Novak on/off switches
Novak short harness for GTX

Also-can you get the delrin balls that go with the grey ballcups for the 12th scale suspension? I could probably sell every one of them for you if you can get the balls-to-do-it. huh??


----------



## bean's my hero

Ray,

I know I don't have the short harness. I think Joneser might have an extra because I remember giving my long one to him. I think his short one was too short for his likeing. Boy is this going to sound great when people read this:wave: !

Jim


----------



## whynot

Pervert


----------



## rayhuang

bean's my hero said:


> Ray,
> 
> I know I don't have the short harness. I think Joneser might have an extra because I remember giving my long one to him. I think his short one was too short for his likeing. Boy is this going to sound great when people read this:wave: !
> 
> Jim


:lol: LOve it!!! No rush on the delrin pivot balls. Next week will be fine. I just want to have a Receiver pack in my 12th scale to run mod this weekend. I soldered the pack-up-just need a switch and harness to plug it in. 

Ray


----------



## sg1

Ray and Jimmy...

The delrin balls you are looking for are not the same from PRM... I have some that work and some that don't... I called them and they said they have a pile of balls at different sizes???? I wouldn't order them!!

Wayne


----------



## rayhuang

JIm Pate-are you buddies with the guy who is running the XRay T1R? If yes-PLease let him know I have spare arms and misc parts out the ying ynag for that car. LIke 10 or 15 or more arms. I'll sell them to him dirt cheap. I can drop by Thursday night.


----------



## losidude44857

Team Balls is lurking :devil:


----------



## rayhuang

Jimmy-need something else too!! Associated part number 448 replacement fan.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## rayhuang

*Formula one at the Gate???!?*!#!??*

Hey all,

Dont mean to jump the gun here-but -hey I am bored.......ummm-really bored... ok who cares 

I just traded for a Tamiya F201!! I expect its gonna be about the coolest car to go around the Gate in a long time. If its cool-and others choose to come out and play-lets all get together and do a pow-wow. It seems you can get downright ridiculous hopping thse things up and make them dramatically faster than a stock car. And invest $600 or more and piss everyone off in the process. And that would suck. I have done some readin (yeah-I can read) and it seems the best series around the country for these cars sadly have a LOT of rules. What you can run-what you cannot. This hop-up is good (Breaks less-doesnt warp....), this hop-up costs too much and makes car way faster-so its a big no-no!!!

Anyways-I'll try and have the little bugger on the track in January and then we can decide if we FINALLY want to have a new and different class at the Gate (first since BRP and Tamiya Mini Coopers). YOu know-a class that draws a crowd and is fun to watch the cars-just because they are cool!!

I would even be willing to talk to my friends and sponsors about having spec batteries, motors and brushes at a very reduced costs to level the playing field. I dont think "all-out-speed" should be the #1 goal with these-just great , tight racing. Best driver wins sort of deal. Make the cars fast-yes-but not stupid-uncontrollable fast. If everyone ran the same motor/pinion/brushes/battery-well-cars are gonna be about the same speed!!

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

Alls i know is that Team Balls might make an apperance Thursday night to do some motor work and help my friend with his XXX-S.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Well-I got approval from a manufacturer on spec batteries already :lol: :lol: Man-I cannot wait till next year when that 40' container comes in full of generators.....Yaaawnnn.....till then I guess your stuck with my babbling.

YOU all are lucky Jimmy and Chris wont give me a key to the Gate-cause if they did-I'd be running about 3 packs a day at lunch........hahaha!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*1/12 Sedan*

Hahaha. Let's run 1/12th Sedan. OK, I'm kidding. 

I would like to run the Tamiya Coopers for fun. The F-1 is too costly for me, and really might be a little gay indoors. Open wheel racing on one of Jimmy's tracks? :freak: There is still something to be said for asphalt, and F-1. We can all get Mtroniks esc's and run in the rain. Now that would be awesome, for real. 

Ray - I am anxious to see that beast. They are cool, but maybe cooler outdoors. And are there any other companies that make a true competitor to the Tamiya offering?


----------



## rjvk

I suggest you all buy the graphite chassis and put foams on the F1s. Down with the sickness!!


----------



## envious8420

rayhuang said:


> JIm Pate-are you buddies with the guy who is running the XRay T1R? If yes-PLease let him know I have spare arms and misc parts out the ying ynag for that car. LIke 10 or 15 or more arms. I'll sell them to him dirt cheap. I can drop by Thursday night.


ill let him know. dont think he will be around much longer, hes more of a basher than a racer.(no patience)


----------



## envious8420

From a strictly mathematical viewpoint it goes like this:- 

What makes 100%? 

What does it mean to give MORE than 100%? 

Ever wonder about these people who say they are giving more than 100%? 

We have all been to these meetings where someone wants you to give over 100% 

How about achieving 103%? What makes up 100% in life? 

Here's a little mathematical formula that might help you answer these question. 

If: 

A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z is represented as: 

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26. 

Then: 

H A R D W O R K 

8+18+4+23+15+18+11 = 98% 

K N O W L E D G E 

11+14+15+23+12+5+4+7+5 = 96% 

But: 

A T T I T U D E 

1+20+20++9+20+21+4+5 = 100% 

And: 

B U L L S H I T 

2+21+12+12+19+8+9+20 =103% 

AND, Look how far ass kissing will take you. 

A S S K I S S I N G 

1+19+19+11+9+19+19+9+14+7 =118% 

So, one can conclude with mathematical certainty that whilst hard work and knowledge will get you close, and attitude will get you there, it's the bullshit and ass kissing that will put you over the top.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

THats funny and pretty true!


----------



## rayhuang

The F201 arrived today. Wow-very cool car-but its gonna take a complete rebuild to get it track ready. Shocks are full of air, tie rods, camber links, the usual stuff.....Its not in bad shape-just needs a little TLC-and some foam tires :lol:!! Its a lot bigger then I thought-or bigger than the last F103 I looked at. So trick!! VERy-ummm-how do I say it TamEEEya-ish???

Ray


----------



## uspancarchamps

I got a phone cal from Dale Epp this morning and we talked at length about pan cars. Here is the message I posted about that on RCTech:


Hey guys,
I just got a call from Dale at Pro-Line Racing 
We talked at length about the fact that it is a sad thing to see 10th scale pan car racing limited to a few pockets of racers in parts of the country and a provisional class at the ROAR Nationals (I don't know if they still run it in NORRCA). He also said that he has seen some of my announcements about the US Pan Car Champs and in his words, it "intrigued the heck out of him" 
He said that he would see if he could talk the people at Pro-Line/Protoform about either kicking down some bodies or offering some level of sponsorship. I need you guys to help him out. Time to renew the efforts anew to have Pro-Line bring back their GTP bodies. One of the things he said is that if he could find a distributor willing to pony up for the Pro10 bodies, they would do a limited run of whatever they asked for (Peugeots, Nissans, whatever) Heck I bet if somebody ponied up for both Pro10 and 12th scale we'd see the Ascari and some of the other 12th scale bodies on the market again. I know that you guys can get some pretty brisk business going with all the guys that race at round here so see what you guys can come up with and LMK


If he can pick up a distributor or two for pan car bodies Pro-Line could pull out the old molds and make a run of whatever they ask for (no guarantees on quantity though).


----------



## rayhuang

Jimmy-can you get Tamiya parts?


----------



## Micro_Racer

If you are looking for a second class this Sunday...*BRP* racers will be at the gate this Sunday. I know allot of you have a SC-18 -- *dust them off, charge your batteries, and join us in the FUN!* By the way what time do the doors open, and what time does racing start? :thumbsup:


----------



## David Usnik

Micro,

Doors open at 8:00 and racing usually begins by 11:00.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Thank's see you guys tomorrow!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all,

Went to Halo Saturday-nice place!! Is there practice this Thursday night? I actually might make it this time. 

I hope with the foul weather-you had at least a few guys show up.

Ray


----------



## envious8420

as of last night we are practicing thurs. had enough guys show up to run 1 12th scale 3 guys ran brp and 2 10th scale classes. i got the car dialed in a bit more and chris helped me get my radio dialed in. thinking of starting black wheels racing team. j/k


----------



## David Usnik

Jimmy,

What's the next scheduled race day?


----------



## rayhuang

envious8420 said:


> as of last night we are practicing thurs. had enough guys show up to run 1 12th scale 3 guys ran brp and 2 10th scale classes. i got the car dialed in a bit more and chris helped me get my radio dialed in. thinking of starting black wheels racing team. j/k


 I spoke too soon-wifes working Thursday again. OH well. Maybe Team Balls and Team Black Wheels could combine and be called Team.........OK lets not go there.

Ray


----------



## Greg Anthony

Ray, it was great racing with ya Sat... 

P.S. I already talked to Jason...... :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

Greg Anthony said:


> Ray, it was great racing with ya Sat...
> 
> P.S. I already talked to Jason...... :thumbsup:


 Racing?? I think that was you and James racing and me being a rolling chicane :lol: I got a lot to learn in Modified-but hey-as Ted Flack said "Baby-steps" 

Good-I hope you and Jason were able to work somethng ut on that chassis. I have never seen that happen-truly!!! 

*Hey Chambers*

I should have the BMI TC4 this week and on the track next week. The chassis is still a prototype-but if all the stuff on it works -it should be very close to the production piece. It will be for sale as soon as testing is done-as will the all graphite, Alum hingepin mounted, lt. wt. steel outdrives-TC4 kit and spares that built it too. Just wanted to give you a heads up. I'll let ya know what practice night or race day it will make its debut.

Ray


----------



## Greg Anthony

Ray-Ray, you got a PM......


----------



## losidude44857

Team Balls will be there in a few weeks My TC3 is better than ever, all milled out, and spins even more free than before...Will there be racing on the 2nd?
-Team Balls


----------



## joneser

I was not there this week but I heard that Bobby Knight the former Indiana basketball U. coach (current Texas Tech coach) was there? Is this true?


----------



## bean's my hero

Joneser,

Whhhhhaaaaaaatttttt?


----------



## bean's my hero

*Practice Thusday Night!*

Hey Guys,

Just a reminder that WE WILL practice this thursday night from 5:30 till 10:30. Come on out to take advantage of the last chance for track time in 2004. 

Jim


----------



## sg1

I blame Jimmy...


----------



## chicky03

bean's my hero said:


> Joneser,
> 
> Whhhhhaaaaaaatttttt?


Jimmy you need to get out more often.:freak:


----------



## rayhuang

*Happy Holidays Everyone*

I hope you receive everything you wished for or more under the tree (or menorah??!?!) this season.


----------



## davidl

*Merry Christmas*

Thanks Ray. To you, Joneser, chicky, chris, wayne, jimmy, bean and all the others I race with at the Gate, please have a very Merry Christmas and may all your lives be blessed with his being.


----------



## Stealth_RT

Already got my biggest present this year, a mini-milling machine!  Now I can make all kinds of wacky stuff for my TC4.


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

I would like to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas,Hope Santas good to all.
GRIZZLY-A


----------



## losidude44857

Merry Christmas from Team Balls
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Isnt that Team Christmas Balls!!


----------



## envious8420

ray, you got a problem with balls lately?


----------



## rayhuang

TEAM BALLS Forever!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Happy Holidays To All!!!!! See Ya Next Year!!!


----------



## CypressMidWest

Stealth_RT said:


> Already got my biggest present this year, a mini-milling machine!  Now I can make all kinds of wacky stuff for my TC4.


That's good because judging from what I've seen the TC4's need it!! LOL!!


MERRY CHRISTMAS To all my friends at NORCAR!!!!!!


----------



## envious8420

merry xmas to all

jim


----------



## bean's my hero

So it's already 9:45 Christmas morning. What di everybody get? Anything exciting. I know a couple people had to be excited. Merry Christmas to all. BTW we will practice this thursday and we will race on Sunday January 2nd!

Jim


----------



## losidude44857

Jim when do you expect the new losi sedan kit to be in? And Ray or Joneser, i might need some advice how to prepare the chassis, i have never had a carbon fiber chassis...
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all-great Christmas-whole family together-lots of fun. So-how is our newest Xray Family doing :lol: I bet they wont reply on here because they are too busy building there new cars!! I spent all last night building the prototype BMI TC4-sweet!!

I didnt score any new RC goodies for Christmas-but did get a new TV and mini Fridge for the rec room.


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Hope everyone had a great x-mas,as for the new Xray family,Yes Zach is working on his,as for me,I need to order a few goodies before I start on mine.I am off all week so I will be working on the rest of the fleet.Hope to make it to practice on thurs.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I got a new RC12L4 under my Christmas tree.....can't wait to get it on the track!


----------



## rayhuang

Micro_Racer said:


> I got a new RC12L4 under my Christmas tree.....can't wait to get it on the track!


Awesome-youll love it. Post here if you want a set-up or build tips on it.
I would run Parma PInk rears and Purple fronts to start too.
Ray


----------



## bean's my hero

Ray A, 

 Was he surprised or did he at least act surprised!


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

He was surprised,wanted to know where I found them because he thought everyone was out of stock.And he knew Jimmy didnt get any more in,lol


----------



## Micro_Racer

rayhuang said:


> Awesome-youll love it. Post here if you want a set-up or build tips on it.
> I would run Parma PInk rears and Purple fronts to start too.
> Ray


Thank's Ray....Wayne has been giving me some pointers....can't wait to run it!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Wayne who? Dont take advice from any old hack!! :lol:


----------



## sg1

Ya..... Wayne who???


----------



## Micro_Racer

This Wayne....Although he does look questionable….maybe I should consultant with some one who looks less gay (*and by gay I mean happy*).


----------



## rayhuang

Does anyone know if Damon has plans to run races in the Gate parking lotthis summer? ON-road-not oval mind you. I dont knw how mnay more summers the parking lot will be as smooth as it is now with our lovely snow storms. Might as well capitolize on it. Maybe a track thats good for both electric AND nitro sedans. So 140' straight? I think between the Mentor electric crowd and the Gas Oval winter crowd and any Gaters who want to run on asphalt-it could be a lot of fun and decently attended. of course-it woluld have to be very well coordinated with the Gate summer series-so no conflicts occur and we have guys racing in and out the same day.

Ray


----------



## sg1

Micro... That's why I love you.... you're too kind


----------



## envious8420

i asked damon about this a few months ago. southgate wont allow it.


----------



## rayhuang

envious8420 said:


> i asked damon about this a few months ago. southgate wont allow it.


Bummer!!


----------



## losidude44857

Jimmy- Any date set for my losi to come? 
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Hey-lets keep the 19 turn racing going Sunday the 2nd!!! I think its fine combining the full mod with 19t for now-or at least untill full mod gets 3 or more cars per race.


----------



## sg1

Jimmy... I hope you didn't forget what I wanted?!?!?! ARBOR!!!!

Wayne


----------



## Doorman

Wayne, Check your PM

Tracy


----------



## sg1

Your turn Tracy.....


----------



## bean's my hero

SG1,

I didn't forget but it won't be in this week cause of the holidays.


----------



## bean's my hero

Losi's will be available some time in January!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Happy holiday's everyone. Hope everyone got what they wanted. Has anyone heard about Dave Morrow? I heard that he had some kind of stroke at the champs. Dave is a great guy and I hope he is o.k. If anybody knows anything, please let me know.


----------



## joneser

Rick...Dave did have a stroke while at the champs. Then during his stay in the hospital they found a problem with his heart. Dave was released and recently made a visit to the track. He is still not the best looking guy but he is doing much better. He seemed to be in good spirits and was looking forward to getting back. He has some therepy to go through and they were still mulling over the heart issue. I know that we were all glad to see that he was doing well. I am sure we will see him back at the track eventually. If you want to shoot me an email or a PM feel free to do so.


Eric




RICOTHOMAS said:


> Happy holiday's everyone. Hope everyone got what they wanted. Has anyone heard about Dave Morrow? I heard that he had some kind of stroke at the champs. Dave is a great guy and I hope he is o.k. If anybody knows anything, please let me know.


----------



## davidl

Is there racing at The Gate this Sunday?


----------



## Medved

*Racing Jan 2nd*



bean's my hero said:


> So it's already 9:45 Christmas morning. What di everybody get? Anything exciting. I know a couple people had to be excited. Merry Christmas to all. BTW we will practice this thursday and we will race on Sunday January 2nd!
> 
> Jim


I plan on being there on the 2nd.


----------



## rayhuang

Medved said:


> I plan on being there on the 2nd.


 Pete and Dan,

Full mod or 19t sedan for both of you? SHould be fun!! I am thinking 19t!! Wait till you see the cool car I get to play with this Sunday too!! YAYOO!!

Actually-heres a pic!!


----------



## rayhuang

I'll pull the pic after awhile as I hate pics that balloon the screen.


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Buddy- I want to get ahold of ya, but I lost your new cell number. I want to see what you had planed this weekend as far as racing goes. Get ahold of me.

Plus, any one thinking about going to the West Mich State Champs? I am kicking around the idea of going, just wondering if anyone else is.
Jerry


----------



## losidude44857

Looks nice Ray, see you Sunday....i need a 19T
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

Buddy no need for a 19 turn, I'll be running stock!

Jim


----------



## chicky03

bean's my hero said:


> Buddy no need for a 19 turn, I'll be running stock!
> 
> Jim


Are you scared of Seaball?


----------



## rayhuang

I am!!


chicky03 said:


> Are you scared of Seaball?


----------



## davidl

Well, this question is for Seaball or that Beanie Hero guy. Will there be a wireless connection at The Gate this Sunday?


----------



## bean's my hero

DL,

There should be no reason why there isn't!

Jim


----------



## davidl

bean's my hero said:


> DL,
> 
> There should be no reason why there isn't!
> 
> Jim


Jim, thanks for your reply. Last time I was up, the link was not. But, don't worry about on my behalf. My plans just changed and I, regretfully, will not be there this Sunday. You and the rest of gang at The Gate have a wonderful new years celebration and I will be up sometime soon. I enjoy your people and facility.

David L :wave:


----------



## rayhuang

YOu know your old when its New Years Day and you DONT have a whicked hangover....:lol:

See you all tomorrow and I hope we have a really big turnout for this one!!!


----------



## losidude44857

Team Balls in the hizzouse tomorrow
-Buddy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Happy New year to all!


----------



## fleetwood

Happy New Year to all of my Gate buds. I will be up soon. 

RB Love


----------



## 1fastguy1

hey guys
just wanted to let you know if you were interested we are having a trophy race at platunum hobbies the 29 and 30th, it will be practice the 29th and 2 qualifiers and for those who cant make it both days its OK because there is also 2 more rounds of qualifing and the mains on sunday.
thanks
Mo Denton
www.platinumhobbies.com


----------



## David Usnik

Ray, 

What type of fluid did you use in the damping tubes on my car? I think they need a rebuild.


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Ray,
> 
> What type of fluid did you use in the damping tubes on my car? I think they need a rebuild.


TRy Losi Medium Hydra fluid. Or 100 wt shock oil. Or 10,000wt. OFNAdiff fluid. Fill the tube and let it push all the fluid out. THen work to make both tubes feel the same.


----------



## sg1

Ray...
What is the verdict on the TC4 conversion???


----------



## rayhuang

sg1-well-on the clock-I am dissapoiinted. But it feels fast-consistent and reacts very well to every set-up chnage. You feel every one of them-good or bad. Because of this ability to feel little set-up chnages-I am also excited as it seems it can be dialed in. I know I dialed out the Xray a few times this year to the point it was totally uncompetitive-so I am not too worried. Its time to play with camber links and rear dampening and springs now i think.


----------



## losidude44857

Nice picture of Chuck Mackin and Tony Williams in the new XRC magizine....check it out.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Good luck to our boys going to the Novak Race. I think your all going to do great-judging from what I've seen the last few weeks at the Gate.

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

Yes, good luck to all heading out in that cold weather, wish i could go...
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

Wise-e-mail me if you see this.

Thanks,
Ray
[email protected]


----------



## bean's my hero

losidude44857 said:


> Yes, good luck to all heading out in that cold weather, wish i could go...
> -Buddy


Ohhhh, you could go, you just don't have your priorities in order!


----------



## rayhuang

bean's my hero said:


> Ohhhh, you could go, you just don't have your priorities in order!


Yeah-me too!! But I know I am making the right decision by not going-but man-oh-man am I gonna miss not being there!!!

Do that body proud Herrmannski!!! Be fast every round-dont get the nickname "one-run"!! Its already taken!!!

And C-Ball-no excuses-none whatsoever!! And dont drop anymore of my motors you idiot!!! :lol:

Good luck again!!


----------



## Medved

*novak race*

Is there a web page for the novak race? I would like too stay up-dated on the race?

dan


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

hoo-hong,

the magic must be in the impact, because your motor was absolutely killer on the dyno. no kidding. power, and rpm are great. it's clearly the best of the five i've built. 

nope no excuses. i feel very good going into this.

- john


----------



## losidude44857

You should feel good, you have put alot of work into your car and work at the track and it shows. I have no doubt you, chicky, and jimmy will be very competitive at this race...Team Balls all the way, good luck.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> You should feel good, you have put alot of work into your car and work at the track and it shows. I have no doubt you, chicky, and jimmy will be very competitive at this race...Team Balls all the way, good luck.
> -Buddy


 Yeah-what Buddy said!! Man-The Gate crew-were hardcore-do you think many know just how bad we got it? 

Glad to hear the motor is stilll fast-it made a horrible noise whe it hit the floor!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

dan,

i know shane from rctech is going to the novak, so i'm thinking he'll have the most up to date information on his board. trackside has a website (trackside.com), but like ours, i don't think it is updated on a daily basis.

ray, 

no i don't. just picture all the blank stares or raised eye brows we get. that should be the first clue that they don't get it.  

thanks buddy. 

- chad


----------



## Jo jo FRY

Can someone give me the phone number to the gate?


----------



## rayhuang

Jo jo FRY said:


> Can someone give me the phone number to the gate?


 The Gate is not open during the day-only at race/practice times. PLease PM Goetz, Chris D. or bean's my hero here for any questions.


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all,

I might buy a brand new F201 kit (the full option one) and sell mine when ts done being built. It will be well hopped up and built VERY well-I have already put a lot of late nights into it. I'll keep everyone posted. I do hope we can have a F1 class this winter or spring.

I am also contemplating selling my BMI XRay FK soon. It can either be the 350 or the Split chassis. Your choice. My Tc4 full graphite will also soon be for sale.

I wnt to concentrate on running ONE touring car and having all these other cars is a distraction. I'll go back to the Xray in time to prep for the Fall racing.

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

You have 2 Xrays? You really are a sedan whore....ohh teach me the ways.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> You have 2 Xrays? You really are a sedan whore....ohh teach me the ways.
> -Buddy


 Well-one XRay -but i can swap out chasssis plates in about 5minutes and be back on the track!! Its pretty sick really!!! I also need all the elctronics out of my two Xrays too-so thats another reason I am selling.


----------



## One up One down

rayhuang said:


> Well-one XRay -but i can swap out chasssis plates in about 5minutes and be back on the track!! Its pretty sick really!!! I also need all the elctronics out of my two Xrays too-so thats another reason I am selling.


hey Ray
how much for that x ray in the window...........
& will the gate be open this thursday 1/6/05.


----------



## One up One down

rayhuang said:


> Does anyone know if Damon has plans to run races in the Gate parking lotthis summer? ON-road-not oval mind you. I dont knw how mnay more summers the parking lot will be as smooth as it is now with our lovely snow storms. Might as well capitolize on it. Maybe a track thats good for both electric AND nitro sedans. So 140' straight? I think between the Mentor electric crowd and the Gas Oval winter crowd and any Gaters who want to run on asphalt-it could be a lot of fun and decently attended. of course-it woluld have to be very well coordinated with the Gate summer series-so no conflicts occur and we have guys racing in and out the same day.
> 
> Ray


Ray

this sounds good if we can't get the gate parking lot (this year) we race at 
the Ohio Army Nation Guard on Green rd (on sundays) just 5 minutes from the gate...
the lot is good enough for both classes ... outdoor road course 190ft x 80ft
(will custumize for Electric guys) lanes about 15ft wide,driver stand 4ft tall outside p.a system,restrooms,hotdog stand,Ambrc lapcounter,autoscore program....
we would love to put on this kind of event...hey bean guy lets talk.... :wave


Thanks,The gas indoor oval & outdoor road course track Owner: Robert [email protected]


----------



## rayhuang

One up One down said:


> hey Ray
> how much for that x ray in the window...........
> & will the gate be open this thursday 1/6/05.


 Yes-the Gate is *open this Thursday 1/06/05!!!*

The Xray FK with BMI chassis, front diff I am thinking $360.00. Thats a $320 kit, $110 dollars worth of BMI chassis, shock towers, rubberneck foam bumper, wide impact foam bumper and a whole lot of TLC!! :lol: A practce body and practice tires and a Motor to boot. OH-its about a $500 car if you bought it yourself new.

Ray


----------



## CypressMidWest

rayhuang said:


> Yes-the Gate is *open this Thursday 1/06/05!!!*
> 
> The Xray FK with BMI chassis, front diff I am thinking $360.00. Thats a $320 kit, $110 dollars worth of BMI chassis, shock towers, rubberneck foam bumper, wide impact foam bumper and a whole lot of TLC!! :lol: A practce body and practice tires and a Motor to boot. OH-its about a $500 car if you bought it yourself new.
> 
> Ray


Crazy Ray's discount R/C car superstore!!! You too can get an absolutely *INSANE DEAL* from Crazy Ray. Crazy Ray specializes in High-End SUPER LOW MILEAGE Touring cars with full factory options, We're talking *LOADED*, no skimpy sport kits here. See Crazy Ray for all your Super Sedan needs.

Is that a Certified pre-owned X-Ray?


----------



## rayhuang

Its the Lexus of used Touring cars-yes-indeedie!! Pre-woned and *CERT-I-FIED*


CypressMidWest said:


> Crazy Ray's discount R/C car superstore!!! You too can get an absolutely *INSANE DEAL* from Crazy Ray. Crazy Ray specializes in High-End SUPER LOW MILEAGE Touring cars with full factory options, We're talking *LOADED*, no skimpy sport kits here. See Crazy Ray for all your Super Sedan needs.
> 
> Is that a Certified pre-owned X-Ray?


----------



## HookupsXXX4

That's funny.


----------



## rayhuang

I ordered my full option F201 kit today. So my other f201 is offically for sale now!! E-mail me if you want to buy it!!

Heres a funny thing-its a "full option" kit-yet I had to buy about $40 worth of parts to get all the "trick stuff" it "needs"-according to the TCS national Chmapion. I dont think Tamiya knows what full option means...:lol:

Ray


----------



## hankster

Since it's a new year it might be time to start a new thread.


----------



## losidude44857

When is this?
-Buddy


----------

